# Judgement Day (Full)



## Albedo (Jun 19, 2005)

So, here's the situation. The Evil Gods are sick of waiting, and the Good Gods are sick of protecting. It's time for everyone to choose a side and fend for themselves.

Looking to start a game, with 2 threads going.. Good PC's and Evil PC's.. The Evil Pc's will be trying to destroy/conquer the world, whereas the Good PCs will be doing.. well, you know, GOOD stuff such attempting to stop the world-ending.

Min 2 Max 8 on each side. To keep things balanced, we'll give bonuses/special powers/etc to whichever side has the least players.

3.5e rules, LVL 30 characters (435,002 XP)
usable books include all WizCo products except Unearthed Arcana, Dieties and Demigods, and Dragon (duh). All rules will be as printed, no Errata.
Can use any Race/Template in a (WizCo) Book that has a printed Level Adjustment (The race, not the book you doofus!!). 
40 points on the Standard Point Buy system. 
5,000,000 GP, can't spend more than Half on any single item.
- I also suggest you have a way of travelling between planes.
- Anyone with Leadership, build your own Cohort with the standard NPC Equipment value for their level (Table 4-23 in DMG for non Epic or Table A3-12 (Pg 317) in ELH for Epic NPCs). I also suggest you LOOK AFTER your followers.. this IS an end of the world campaign.


Banned stuff: 
Elemental Immunity magic items
Epic Spells

Additional Info: 
Will be using a new pantheon, due to the unfortunate escape of a hecatoncheires. (Not a joke). Pick alignment and beliefs and I'll post the pantheon up soon.

Any Questions, just ask.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 19, 2005)

Ai.  First dibs.  Evil.

Being an epic game, I'm expecting that you'll allow a fair bit of leeway where munchkinism is concerned?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 19, 2005)

Definitely sounds interesting.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm up for it. Would like playing one of the evil characters. Can't work too much on it until Tuesday though, due to parents visit.


----------



## Endovior (Jun 19, 2005)

Hmm.  I'll be Good to balance things, then.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm in and I'm Evil


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 19, 2005)

Lol.  So everybody wants to be evil.  Looks like this is gonna be one of those games where the good heroes are going to get stupendous luck for being heroes and stuff, to balance it out.

Be sure to read the Evil Overlord list, everyone.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 19, 2005)

I can maybe throw in for some Good, assuming I can actually succeed at constructing a 30th level PC.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, it does look like 2 good and 2 evil right now.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 19, 2005)

three, dude.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 19, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Ai. First dibs. Evil.
> 
> Being an epic game, I'm expecting that you'll allow a fair bit of leeway where munchkinism is concerned?




As far as munchkinism is concerned, go nuts. I enjoy high powered campaigns anyway.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm Good. Real good.

Most of the fun here is going to be figuring out what makes a level 30 character tick...


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 19, 2005)

Ooo fun... I'll whip something up once I get back into Montreal, don't know what yet though.


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd be interested in playing an evil character.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2005)

Sound really very interesting.  I'll throw my hat in the ring on the side of Good 

On the note of books, would Exalted feats and prestige classes from the Book of Exalted Deeds be OK?  Are you happy with people playing psionic characters?


----------



## Albedo (Jun 20, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Sound really very interesting. I'll throw my hat in the ring on the side of Good
> 
> On the note of books, would Exalted feats and prestige classes from the Book of Exalted Deeds be OK? Are you happy with people playing psionic characters?




As long as we didn't state it in the banned section and its official material, anything goes. So yes, you can use exalted feats and psionics. As I said before, go nuts.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 20, 2005)

Torn between the remake of a pre-epic paragon of dwarfness dwarf warrior and either an evil arcane trickster or a redcap fighter of sorts.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jun 20, 2005)

So, is ur-priest unfeasable? It looks like we might be working for evil Gods, so I just wanted to check. If it is feasible, I might go Warlock 20/Ur Priest 10. We'll see!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm in, if you'll have me. I'll play on the side of good. Character concept to come, likely a spellcaster with mystic theurge levels.   

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 20, 2005)

I might need a ruling here.

In the Book of Exalted Deeds, the Risen Martyr PrC (BED p.68) states that when it reaches level ten, its body is moved wholly to the upper planes. Since this is a planar campaign anyway and we're dealing with the end of the world, that wouldn't be a limiting factor, would it?

I'm not sure I want to play a Risen Martyr anyway, but I've been thinking of it, and wanted clarification before I dug too deeply.


----------



## Endovior (Jun 20, 2005)

What do we do for hitpoints?  Average, or maximum, or what?


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jun 20, 2005)

Thinking about playing a Pureblood Yuan-Ti Lich Wizard/ Planeshifter/ Archmage.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 20, 2005)

Aha... so now I have a mandate to cheese.  Let's see...

Wizard 5/Mindbender 1/Ur-priest 2/Mystic Theurge 10/Master Transmogrifist 10/Fatespinner 2.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 20, 2005)

Someone should play a void disciple, too. At level 4 you get the ability to 'pretend' to have any feat, for four rounds, twice per day.

Combine this with Innate Spell, and you can cast ANY two spells from ANY list, four times each.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 20, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> I might need a ruling here.
> 
> In the Book of Exalted Deeds, the Risen Martyr PrC (BED p.68) states that when it reaches level ten, its body is moved wholly to the upper planes. Since this is a planar campaign anyway and we're dealing with the end of the world, that wouldn't be a limiting factor, would it?
> 
> I'm not sure I want to play a Risen Martyr anyway, but I've been thinking of it, and wanted clarification before I dug too deeply.




Won't be a problem if you can planeshift. As for the HPs, you get half max +1 per HD.   

By the way, when you guys finish your characters and submit them, I would like a book and page number for each class, feat, spell ect. With the amount of stuff I'm allowing theres no way I can sort through everything without help.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 20, 2005)

Now, lets see if I got this right.

Evil PCs: Rkhet, Bialaska, d'Anconia, Cursed Quinn

Good PCs: Endovior, RobotRobotI, Kerrz, Jarval, Steve Gorak
Maybe/Undecided: Ferrix, Prof Yeti


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 20, 2005)

My way of travelling through planes is acceptable with having a cohort with the ability? Otherwise it will be pushing players into being Arcane or Divine spellcasters and prevent the less magically focused characters.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 20, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> My way of travelling through planes is acceptable with having a cohort with the ability? Otherwise it will be pushing players into being Arcane or Divine spellcasters and prevent the less magically focused characters.



I think in that case you'd want to really take the advice of "Take Care of your Cohorts" to heart. But there's also a warrior based PrC in Manual of the Planes that allows you to rip open a portal to a plane they've been to before at seventh level.

I think the Cohort is about the only practical way you'll go about it though.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, if I'm going with fighter I'd like a choice between prestige classes, not having to take a specific one, just because I need some plane shifting.

Also are the characters supposed to work together or in a group? Certain characters are more fitting for groups, while others are mostly loners.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 20, 2005)

Hidy Ho good neighbouroonies.  I'm Gonna be your friendly ol' CO-DM along with my Criminally Misunderstood buddy Albie.  In case you haven't guessed allready, I'll be handling all those wonderfully good peoples.

Now onto more serious matters, for those of you who don't want to be spellcasters, there ARE items in both the DMG(Amulet of the Planes) and the Manual of the Planes(Dimensional Sextant) which account for planar travel.

Plus keep in mind that not EVERY person needs a method of travelling across planes.. it's just suggestible... like fire resistance would be suggestible if you go to the elemental plane of fire, not NECCESARY, just.. a good idea.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 20, 2005)

As for working together, It's up to you guys..  There'll be 2 threads, one for the evils, one for the goods.. Whether you work together or alone doesn't matter to us, we can accomodate.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 20, 2005)

Following is a list of the Current Major Good/Evil Dieties. There are also several Neutral gods and numerous 'minor' gods.



Uber Evil Gods of Doom


Jemal - God of Undead (Envy) - Ruler of the 1st layer of Hell - LE Male Vampire

Arkard- God of Torture/Pain (Anger) - Ruler of the 2nd layer of Hell - NE Male Demon/Devil Hybrid

Ragnor - God of War (Greed/Orc-kin/giants) - Ruler of the 3rd layer of Hell - CE Male Ogre Warlord 

Rozix - Cursed/Diseased God (Gluttony) - Ruler of the 4th layer of Hell - NE Diseased Male Lycanthrope

Selphie - God of Seduction/Corruption (Lust) - Ruler of the 5th layer of Hell (New Abyss) - CE Female Fiend

Malefika the Dark Witch - God of Black Magic/Destruction (Sloth) - Ruler of the 6th layer of Hell - NE Female Mage

Sancho - God of Hatred/Persecution (Pride) - Ruler of the 7th layer of Hell - LE Male Baatezu

Soulstragon - God of Betrayal (Dragon) - Ruler of the 8th layer of Hell - CE Male Great Prismatic Wyrm (Betrayer of the living)

Volaria - Overgod - Ruler of the 9th layer of Hell - LE Female Dark Outsider



Goodly Gods of Goodness


Michelle - God of Fertility/Life (Love) - CG Female (duh) Nymph

Alchem - God of Creation/Art (Generosity) - CG Male Priest/Mage

Gnarla - God of Nature/Growth (Humility) - NG Female (duh) Dryad

Maria - God of Healing/Mercy (Kindness) - CG Female Unicorn (Celestial Charger)

Morlyn - God of Purification (Self Control) - LG (Male?) Sentient Leech Swarm

Nalia - God of Protection (Faith/Temperance) - NG Female Angel

Fenix - God of Self-Sacrifice (Zeal) - LG Male Archon

Darius Cierellyx - God of Strength (Dragon) - LG Male Advanced Great Silver Wyrm (Lord of Dragons)

Andre - Overgod - NG Male Elder Titan


----------



## Albedo (Jun 20, 2005)

Uber Evil Gods of Doom History  (The following information is known to most informed beings, and is assumed known by all PC's.)

Volaria: Nobody really knows the true nature of the Evil Ruler of Hell and commander of the evil side of the pantheon. She is a petite woman with dark blue skin and a destructive aura of cold and negative energy radiating off of her. She wears tight leather outfits, and on her head she wears a veil to cover her face. She remains distant from those she commands, showing herself only when it's necessary to give orders. Rising to power shortly after the attack of the Hecatoncheires, she devotes a great amount of resources into taking over the lands desolated by the abominations that wreak havoc across the plains. 

Soulstragon: Soulstragon used to be the second to the Great Silver Wyrm Darius. Being the strongest of all the Great Prismatic Wyrms, Soulstragon grew contemptuous of the idea of a silver dragon ruling over prismatic dragons. But Darius had many supporters, including several gods, who cemented his place as the head of the dragon community. All of a sudden though, a Hecatoncheires escaped from its imprisonment in the abyss and began destroying every plane it arrived at. It was discovered that Soulstragon had some involvement in the releasing of the god-killing beast and so he was hunted until he fled into the now barren and mostly destroyed planes of hell. Soulstragon then reappeared as the second to Volaria, and is attempting to build himself an army strong enough to overtake the remains of Darius's empire and claim the title as the one true god of the dragons.

Sancho: Also known as The Proud and The Spiteful, the Arch-Devil Sancho served under lord Samurac, General of the armies of the 7th layer of Hell. While the Hecatoncheires was ravaging the lower planes, they were on the material plane crusading against good. They were soon defeated, and banished back to Hell. Upon returning they discovered what had happened and Samurac took control of the 7th layer. Unlike most devils, Samurac harbored no ill will towards Demons. When approached by Orcus (Demon Prince of the Undead and only surviving Lord of the Abyss), he gave the demons fleeing the collapsing Abyss amnesty within his realm. Shortly thereafter, Samurac married the Succubus Selphie, and fathered a Demon/Devil hybrid child, Arkard. Sancho, who hates Demons with a passion, was angered by this betrayal by his leader, and collaborated with the vampire Jemal to slay Orcus and Samurac and drive the Demons from 7th layer. He now plots to annihilate all demon-kind, starting with Samurac's bastard-child.

Malefika: Daughter of the Hag Countess, Malefika was one of those few smart enough to flee the Lower Planes as the God-Killer rampaged. Upon returning, she discovered her mothers domain in pieces… as was her mother. It took little real effort to take control of what was left and begin the rebuilding process, as Malefika had not only inherited her mothers intelligence and disgusting appearance, but had spent much time improving her magic, in the hopes of one day overthrowing her stifling mother. Now that the task has been accomplished somewhat abruptly, Malefika seeks to consolidate her power before moving on.

Selphie: The demonic bride of Samurac, Selphie (Who doesn't much care WHAT race her suitors are) came to power by raising an army to overthrow Bel, the previous lord of the 1st layer of Hell, whom had overstepped his bounds, traveling to the deeper depths of hell when the more powerful Arch-Devils started falling to the Hecatoncheires. After the death of Samurac, Selphie allowed the demons into her ever-growing army inside the 5th layer of Hell.

Rozix: An accursed, disease-ridden creature created by the Demon-Prince Demogorgon, Rozix was sent to the 4th layer of Hell to destroy it and all the devils on it as an experiment. Before the task could be completed, however, the Hecatoncheires, moving up from lower layers of Hell, reached the 4th layer from the 5th. So bad were the diseases and curses filling the plane, however, that even the mighty God-Killer was slowed by them, long enough for Rozix to hide himself, and for Bel to flee from the 1st to the 5th layer, taking over that layer in the sudden power vacuum. Once the God-Killer had recovered and moved on, Rozix and his diseased brethren were all that remained on the plane, and he has had no trouble securing his power there as few others want to be in the wretched place.

Ragnor: Until recently, Ragnor was a Warlord on the Material Plane, leading a vast army of Orckin, Giants, and other humanoids in an attempt to rule the entire world. His planes were foiled on several occasions by various countries, and agents of the goodly gods. Eventually he joined with the Vampire Jemal, adding his undead to the army in exhange for his services in aiding the Vampire to godhood after the planar reshuffling. Together with Sancho, they managed to ascend and Ragnor was given control of the 3th layer of Hell in return for his services.

Arkard: The Son of the Demon Selphie and the Devil Samurac, Arkard can officially claim rulership of the 7th layer of Hell, but can't back his claim with any real power. Upon the death of his father, Arkard was abandoned by his fickle mother and banished by Sancho to the 2nd layer of Hell. Left to his own devices, the young hybrid was taken under the wing of Jemal, who now trains and backs him.

Jemal: A millennia old Vampire whose only goal seems to be the perpetuation of the various undead species, Jemal was the cornerstone behind a conspiracy to overthrow Orcus and Samurac, ascending to replace them. Unfortunately, before he could solidify his power, he was betrayed by the xenophobic Sancho and banished to the 1st layer of hell. Even now Jemal plots his revenge.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 20, 2005)

History of the Good Gods

Andre: 2 words: Smite Evil.

Darius Cierellyx: The Lord of the Dragons, backed by most of the goodly gods and several powerful mortals, the Great Silver known as 'the C' (A nickname brought on by three things.. His name, his affinity for the Sea, and his visions of the future) had a vision of the end of the gods reign.  He was charged with assembling replacements in the event that such a disaster ever came to pass.  It did, and he did.

Nalia: The most powerful of Celestials, Nalia is a Solar who took up the mantle of godhood and does everything within her power to keep the planes safe.  She also serves as the link between the Gods and the Mortals, and helps to keep the more zealous of the New Gods in line.

Fenix: Fenix was a powerful Archon, always striving to uphold righteousness from the numerous forms of Evil, and was one of The C's most ardent supporters, assembled to replace the Old Gods when their time was up.  He eagerly seeks out Evil in all its forms, rooting it out and destroying it.  He sometimes has to be held back by more cool heads, however, often not thinking through all of the consequences of his actions.

Morlyn: A freak accident?  Or fate?  Morlyn was somehow given sentience and power by the dark magic used to release the Hecatoncheires from its prison.  When he brought news of this to the Goodly Gods, he was rewarded with a place in the new pantheon formed after the God-Killer's Rampage had passed.  Little else is known about this 'God' who is in fact younger than some mortals.

Maria: Andre's Collar, Maria is Andre's mount in combat and his mate.  She is the only God who can calm his battle frenzy when he is feeling wrathful.  Maria has a habit of stopping him before he can finish off his opponents, a Merciful though sometimes not prudent attitude which could get them in trouble.  She is a firm believer that there is good in ALL beings, and is somewhat naïve to the evils of the world.

Gnarla: One with nature, the child of a God and a Treant, Gnarla was a natural choice to assume the roll of God of Nature when Darius was searching for the New Gods.  She spends her time attempting to repair all the damage done by the Abominations released from the Prison, but is impeded at nearly every turn by Volaria's attempts to conquer the desolated areas.

Alchem: Creator of the fortress of good in which the good aligned races hold out against the Abominations wreaking havoc across the planes.  Alchem also created the Planar shields which keep Celestia safe… for now.  Before joining the pantheon of Good, Alchem was a powerful priest and great Artist who was great friends with Darius and Michelle.

Michelle:  Said by many to be the most ravishing beauty ever to grace existence, Michelle spends her time keeping up spirits amongst the good aligned races.  Her main goal is to ensure the continuation of life and the perpetuation of all goodly races.


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm definately interested, and could play either side.  Still trying to work out what I want to do.  I'd probably lean towards good.


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

Quick question about epic, since I've never done it before.  If I take an LA template or race that has an LA of +5, when do I enter epic status as far as when things like saves and BAB change, when I hit CL 20 or EL 20?

If I read it correctly, you still get normal class abilities till either CL20 for base, or CL 10 for PrC other than BAB and saves.

Please correctly me if I'm wrong.

Also, on the munchkin note, how many half-x templates can we use?


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 20, 2005)

I've never made an epic character before (and don't hae the epic book), but I whipped this up last night. Can some rules-lawyer type go over it real quick?

I need to purchase a bunch of gear and change the religion now that more info is up, but count me in if the character is OK. Lots of holes to fill on the character.

*Gaviel of Heironeous*

Background: 
Appearance: 
About this character: 
Age: 
Height: 
Weight:
Hair: 
Eyes:
Class/Level: Astral Deva 20/Paladin 10
Experience: 
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Heironeous

Statistics:

STR: 24 (+7)
DEX: 16 (+3)
CON: 23 (+6)
INT: 22 (+6)
WIS: 24 (+7)
CHA: 24 (+7)

Hit Points: 269
Speed: 50ft, Fly 100ft good maneuverability
Armor Class:  37 (+3 DEX, +15 natural armor, +9 armor)
Damage Reduction: 5/magic, 10/+1

Saving Throws: 
Fortitude: +28 (base +15, CON +6, CHA +7)
Reflex: +21 (base +11, DEX +3, CHA +7)
Will: +25 (base +11, WIS +7, CHA +7)

Attacks: 
Base Attack Bonus: +22/+12/+2
Melee: +28/+18/+8
Ranged: +25/+15/+5

Heaven’s Justice (+5 large Longsword, Keen, Holy, Flaming, Undead Bane) +33/+23/+13, damage 2d6+12 slashing +1d6 fire, Crit 17-20/x2, +7 and +2d6 damage vs undead, +2d6 damage vs evil

Heaven’s Wrath (+5 large Composite Longbow, Speed, Holy +30/+30/+20/+10, damage 2d6+7 piercing, Crit 19-20/x2, range 110ft, +2d6 damage vs evil


Skills: 402 (14x4 at first, 14 2-20th, 8 21-30th)

Appraise +6
Balance +13 (10 ranks, +3 Dex)
Bluff +7
Climb +17 (10 ranks, +7 Str)
Concentration* +29 (23 ranks, +6 Con)
Craft* +6
Diplomacy* +30 (23 ranks, +7 Cha)
Disguise +7
Escape Artist +26 (23 ranks, +3 Dex)
Forgery +6
Gather Information +27 (20 ranks, +7 Cha)
Handle Animal* +20 (13 ranks, +7 Cha)
Heal* +20 (13 ranks, +7 Wis)
Hide +22 (23 ranks, +3 Dex, -4 Size)
Intimidate +17 (10 ranks, +7 Cha)
Jump +17 (10 ranks, +7 Str)
Knowledge (the planes) +29 (23 ranks, +6 Int)
Knowledge (religion)* +38 (32 ranks, +6 Int)
Knowledge (arcana) +29 (23 ranks, +6 Int)
Listen +34 (23 ranks, +7 Wis, +4 racial)
Move Silently +26 (23 ranks, +3 Dex)
Perform +7
Profession* +7
Ride* +3
Search +16 (10 ranks, +6 Int)
Sense Motive +35 (28 ranks, +7 Cha)
Spot +39 (28 ranks, +7 Wis, +4 racial)
Survival +19 (12 ranks, +7 Wis)
Swim +27 (20 ranks, +7 Str)

Feats and Abilities:

Power Attack (Shift up to 22 from BAB to damage)
Cleave, Great Cleave (free attack on unlimited number of melee opponents after dropping one)
Point Blank Shot (+1 to hit and damage within 30ft)
Flyby Attack (move/attack/move while flying)
Great Flyby Attack (attack up to 3 opponents with flyby, make only one attack and damage roll)
Hover (stay in place while flying, make dust cloud if within 20 feet of the ground)
Leadership
Fly 100ft, Good maneuverability
Uncanny Dodge (can’t be flanked, never flat-footed)
+15 Natural Armor
Immunity to Acid, Cold, Electricity, Petrification
Resistant to Energy Types- Electricity 10, Fire 10
Large Size (-1 AC, -1 To hit, encumbrance is 466/932/1400, +4 to Grapple, -4 to Hide)
Spell Resistance 30
Stun (if opponent is hit twice in the same round by a melee attack, Fort save vs DC 17 or be stunned for 1d6 rounds)
Tongues (speak with any creature that has a language)
Protective Aura: Magic Circle against Evil 20’ radius (+4 to AC and saves vs evil opponents), Lesser Globe of Invulnerability, (activate as free action unlimited, caster level is 12, ignore all spells of 3rd level or below)
Lesser Deva powers: Use Cure Light Wounds and See Invisibility 7/day. Use Aid, Continual Flame, Detect Evil, Dispel Magic, Invisibility Sphere (centered on self only), Remove Curse, Remove Disease, Remove Fear at will. Caster level is 12, save DC is DC 10 + spell level + Cha mod of +7.
Deva powers: Use Discern Lies, Dispel Evil, Holy Smite, and Polymorph Self at will. Caster level is 12, save DC is DC 10 + spell level + Cha mod of +7.
Greater Deva powers: Use Blade Barrier and Heal once per day. Use Holy Aura and Holy Word at will.
Divine Grace (add CHA bonus to all saves)
Smite Evil 3/day (Deal an additional 17 damage on a melee attack to an evil opponent)
Lay on Hands (Heal up to 70 hp once per day, or deal damage with touch attack to undead creature)
Aura of Courage (immune to fear, +4 bonus to saves vs. fear effect in a 10’ radius)
Divine Health (immune to non-magical disease)
Turn Undead 10/day (60ft range, turn as 7th level cleric)
Low-Light vision, Darkvision to 60ft
+4 bonus to Listen and Spot
+4 Fort saves vs poison

Spells:

3 first level Paladin spells (one plus 2 from Wisdom modifier)
3 second level Paladin spells (one plus 2 from Wisdom modifier)

Normally memorized:

Equipment: 
Heaven’s Safeguard (+5 Masterwork Chainshirt, Invulnerable and Heavy Fortification qualities)


Total spent 
Wealth:5,000,000gp


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 20, 2005)

http://www.systemreferencedocuments.org/35/sovelior_sage/home.html

That one has the SRD, including Epic Rules.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 20, 2005)

You know, a Hecatoncheires would be hard-pressed to take on a single intermediate diety, what with its lack of true spellcasting power.  Unless it got the drop every single time, I doubt it'd be able to cause as much trouble as it did.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 20, 2005)

As it looks right now, then I think I'll be a Paragon Succubus Fighter/Blackguard.  If I'm gonna be evil, I'll be really evil.


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> http://www.systemreferencedocuments.org/35/sovelior_sage/home.html
> 
> That one has the SRD, including Epic Rules.



www.d20srd.org also is a good resource (It has the UA stuff too, but that's not allowed).

I'm pondering either a Half-dragon or Half-celestial Goliath Monk/Sword of Rightiousness, but not sure.  Still poking around some of the other books.

The Half-celestial Rakahsa Sorcerer was an entertaining idea though.

So what the Half-dragon or Half-Celestial Stone Giant.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 20, 2005)

I would SO love to be in on this as well and please count me as an eveil guy.  I hope to have a character up tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 20, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> As it looks right now, then I think I'll be a Paragon Succubus Fighter/Blackguard.  If I'm gonna be evil, I'll be really evil.




Sorry to burst your bubble guy, but as far as the epic level handbook goes theres no level adjustment on paragon.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 20, 2005)

K, I'm gonna update our player list.

Evil: Rkhet, Bialaska, d'Anconia, Cursed Quinn, Elocin

Good: Endovior, RobotRobotI, Kerrz, Jarval, Steve Gorak, Bront, Bobitron

Undecided/Maybe: Ferrix, Prof Yeti

Oh, and while I'm at it, in terms of how many halfs a character can template onto themselves, theres rules regarding it in savage species, but theres pretty much no limit to the number you can have.

Also, on the comment of how a Hecatoncheires couldn't do as much as it did, your right. A normal Hecatoncheires probably couldn't


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 20, 2005)

Third thought would be an arcane trickster, hrm... dwarf or redcap...


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 20, 2005)

Paragon should have an ECL. Paragon Mind Flayer is ECL 26, at least in my book. Mind Flayer in itself is ECL 15. This gives the Paragon Template a +11. So a Succubus Paragon is ECL 23 in total, not a cheap race by any means.

If this isn't accepted I'll just go with the Mind Flayer Paragon, that one has a given ECL and it'll not have too much effect, except for some fighter feats I'll not have.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 20, 2005)

I'll let ALbedo handle the Paragon thing.

TO Bront: As soon as your ECL becomes 21 you are considered Epic for all purposes including Attack and Save bonuses. (See Monsters as Epic Characters, page 209 DMG)


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

Where is the Paragon template?

Thanks Jemal


----------



## Albedo (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok, I'm gonna start by saying that the epic ECL chart is strange and does not work in the same way the other charts do (Hence the reason I have been iffy about paragon). Instead of using the usual method for getting ECL, it just uses the creatures HD. If you take this into acount, then the templates like psuedonatural and paragon would simply be a LA of the ECL minus the creatures displayed HD. That would make them LA of +18, instead of +11 (which is actually what most of my fellow gamers unoffically pegged paragon at anyways). So if I allow Paragon, under the rules given by the ECL chart, thats what its gonna be.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 20, 2005)

Can someone summarize the whole Epic thing for me until I get a chance to read the SRD entry?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 20, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Can someone summarize the whole Epic thing for me until I get a chance to read the SRD entry?




DMG pages 206-210 will Get you started.

And Bront - The Paragon Template is on page 209-210 in the ELH.  I believe the ECL that bialaska was talking about is the one from the chart at the beginning of the chapter, which has CR's and 'ECL's for most of the monsters in the book... Though with the exceptions of the templates, all the creatures have ECLs exactly equal to their HD... which is SO not how it works... unless you believe that all these epic creatures have LA's of +0...


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

I don't think the Paragon class qualifies under your initial comment that the creature must have a posted LA to be playable.  I wan't considering it (It's cool though), I'm more toying around with with Half-dragon and/or Half Celestial, but as muchkin as I would like to go, I would like it to have a backstory too, especialy when it comes to what is going on.

Of course, all the stuff from the BoVD, BoED, ELH, is all fairly new to me, so I figure better ask than not


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

Another quick question.  Is the epic advancement for the Arificer exist anywhere?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey guys,

I'm gonna have to gow out of this game. The amount of time required to prepare a 30th level character is huge, and my work doesn't allow me to spare the time right now.
Thanks and have a great game!

SG


----------



## Endovior (Jun 21, 2005)

Currently have an ALMOST finished Monk/Psionic Fist in the works.  Just tweaking a few things and making final descisions on magic/psionic items.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jun 21, 2005)

Just wanted to post to say I'm still around. Currently trying to get inspired by a particularly evil character concept - haven't really been grabbed by anything yet. Anybody got any suggestions? 

I'll have something posted by Wednesday night - tops.


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2005)

Go Troll.  Always evil, always fun


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 21, 2005)

I think I am also going to decline this game. A little too much going on to pay enough attention, and I admit that while creating a 30th level character was a blast, I don't know that I would have a good time playing said character.

Thanks for the consideration, DM's, and have a great time, everyone! Kick some evil butt for me!


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 21, 2005)

I would be interested in joining on the side of GOOD.


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jun 21, 2005)

Verlaine
Female Tiefling
Wizard 14/ Archmage 5/ Planeshifter 10
Alignment: Lawful Evil

Str: 10 (0) 
Dex: 14 (+2) 
Con: 20 (+5, Bracers of Health +6) 
Int: 45 (+17, Headband of Epic Intellect +12, Greater Intellect, Tome) 
Wis: 22 (+6, Periapt of Wisdom +6) 
Cha: 14 (+2) 

HD: 29d4 + 150
HP: 240
Initiative +2
Speed 30 ft 
AC: 12, touch 12, flatfooted 10
Base Attack/Grapple:+17/+12/+7/+2
Melee/Missile: +17/+12/+7/+2, +19/+14/+9/+4

Fort: +13 (+28 with cloak, bracers, staff)
Ref: +12 (+24 with cloak, staff)
Will: +19 (+34 with cloak, periapt, staff)

Languages: Common, Draconic, Infernal, Abyssal, Yuan-Ti, Aquan, Ignan, Auran, Terran, Elven, Celestial, Undercommon

Skills:
Knowledge (arcana) +49
Spellcraft +52
Concentration +37
Knowledge (planes) +49
Knowledge (religion) +49
Knowledge (undead) +49
Knowledge (nature) +49
Decipher Script +49
Craft (Painting) +49
Craft (sculpting) +49
Craft (Alchemy) +49

Feats: 
Scribe Scroll (wizard bonus feat)
Skill Focus: Spellcraft (3rd level feat)
Craft Wonderous Item (6th level feat)
Spell Focus (Enchantment) (9th level feat)
Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment) (1st level feat)
Spell Focus (Evocation) (wizard 5th level feat)
Greater Spell Focus (Evocation) (12th level feat)
Spell Penetration (wizard 10th level feat)
Greater Spell Penetration (18th level feat)
Leadership (15th level feat)
Greater Intelligence (21st level feat) (ELH)
Epic Spell Focus (Enchantment) (24th level feat) (ELH)
Craft Epic Wondrous Item (27th level feat) (ELH)

Archmage Abilities: (Dungeon Master's Guide 3.5)
Arcane Fire (28d6 damage, + spell level damage)
Master of Shaping
Master of Elements
Spell Like Ability x2 (Time Stop, Dominate Monster)

Planeshifter Abilities: (Manual of the Planes)
Plane Shift at will
Analyze Portal 10/day
Planar Survival
Grant Planar Survival/ 10 people
Morphic Stability 300 ft radius
Control Planar Flux
Telepathy 100 ft
Planar Area Swap
Demiplane Seed

Tiefling Powers:
Resistance: Cold, Electricity, Fire 5
Darkvision 60'
Darkness 1/day

Spells Per Day: 4/9/8/8/8/8/6/7/12/10

Spells Prepared (to come)
Save DC = Spell Level + 15 (or +21 for enchantment and +17 for evocation)

Spells Known (to come)

Equipment:

Headband of Epic Intellect +12 (1,440,000)
Cloak of Epic Resistance +10 (1,000,000)
Ring of Epic Wizardry 9 (810,000)
Periapt of Wisdom +6 (36,000)
Bracers of Health +6 (36,000)
Ring of Epic Wizardry 8 (640,000)
Tome of Clear Thought +5 (137,500)
Staff of Power (211,000)
Rod of Metamagic (Greater Quicken) (170,000)
Hand of Glory (8,000)
Ring of Epic Wizardry 7 (490,000)



21,500 left to spend

Will finish up appearance/background/cohort etc soon. This is just a rough draft. Any problems, or mistakes made, just say.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jun 21, 2005)

Ok, having poured over my books tonight, I'm going to be a Rakshasa Sorceror (probably with some prestige class thrown in)


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 21, 2005)

Cursed Quinn said:
			
		

> Verlaine
> Female Yuan-Ti Halfblood
> Wizard 13/ Archmage 5/ Planeshifter 10
> Alignment: Lawful Evil




Yuanti-halfblood has 7 racial hitdice and +5 LA, so you should have 18 levels in PC classes.


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2005)

What are the gold rules for a cohort?  Or do they have to share gold with the PC for items?


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, I did get the ECL for Paragon Mind Flayer on page 156 of the book, where it states that it has CR 23 and ECL 26. Then I looked at a normal Mind Flayer's ECL (From Savage Species) and saw that it was 15. Looking at Succubus (also Savage Species) I could see it had ECL 12. So the difference between Succubus and Mind Flayer was 3, so I figured that the ECL between Paragon Mind Flayer and Paragon Succubus would have to be the same, which makes the Paragon Succubus ECL 23.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> What are the gold rules for a cohort? Or do they have to share gold with the PC for items?




Check back to the very first post to see page numbers for NPC gold.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 21, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Yes, I did get the ECL for Paragon Mind Flayer on page 156 of the book, where it states that it has CR 23 and ECL 26. Then I looked at a normal Mind Flayer's ECL (From Savage Species) and saw that it was 15. Looking at Succubus (also Savage Species) I could see it had ECL 12. So the difference between Succubus and Mind Flayer was 3, so I figured that the ECL between Paragon Mind Flayer and Paragon Succubus would have to be the same, which makes the Paragon Succubus ECL 23.




OK, I'm just gonna make this simple. I've already stated my reasons for not wanting paragon. The fact is Paragon has no PRINTED LA. You've found a way to determine ECL and assume what the LA is, but its still not a printed fact. Thats why I'm sorry to say we can't really allow paragon to be used. I don't want to sound mean or anything, but we posted only printed rules could be used to avoid problems like this one.

I'm gonna make this fair though, since the only ones the paragon template is really gonna affect is the PCs. I want everyone to vote on whether or not they believe paragon should be allowed. I'll take votes up till two days from this post. Btw, since everything seems to be running smoothly, I'm gonna be posting a start date pretty soon.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 21, 2005)

Okay. Hadn't started really working on it yet. 

Ha-Naga Mindbender is on my list too. Although not sure if I'll find another prestige class that I find better.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 21, 2005)

Alosat the Protean
Male Human
Wizard Transmuter 5/Mindbender 1/Ur-priest 2/Mystic Theurge 10/Fatespinner 2/Master Transmogrifist 10
Alignment: Neutral Evil

Stats (before modifiers)

Str 10
Dex 8
Con 14
Int 18
Wis 16
Cha 14

Modifiers:

+7 Int from level bonus
+6 Headband of Intellect
+6 Periapt of Wisdom
+4 Tome of Influence
+5 Tome of Clear Thought
+4 Tome of Understanding

Modified stats:

Str 10 (+0)
Dex 8 (-1)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 36 (+13)
Wis 26 (+8)
Cha 18 (+4)

HD:  28d4 + 2d8 + 60
HP: 157 (first HD max hp, rest 75%)
Initiative -1
Speed 30 ft
AC: 10, touch 10, flatfooted 10
BAB: +15/+10

Fort:6+2 Con +5 Epic (24 w/Cloak of Epic Res, Stone of Good Luck)
Ref:4-1 Dex +5 Epic (19 w/Cloak of Epic Res, Stone of Good Luck)
Will: 20+8 Wis +5 Epic (44 w/Cloak of Epic Res, Stone of Good Luck)

(dammit, those are some crappy saves)

Languages: Common, Draconic, Infernal, Abyssal, Celestial, Elven, Terran

Skills:
<work in progress>

Feats:
Lvl 1: Able Learner (RoD), Spell Focus(evil) (CDiv), Scribe Scrolls (bonus)
Lvl 3: Iron Will
Lvl 5: Extend Spell (bonus)
Lvl 6: Persistent Spell
Lvl 9: Practiced Spellcaster (wizard)
Lvl 12: Practiced Spellcaster (ur-priest)
Lvl 15: Divine Metamagic (Persistent)
Lvl 18: Eschew Materials
Lvl 21: Tenacious Magic (Shapechange)
Lvl 24: Permanent Emanation (Antimagic Field)
Lvl 27: Permanent Emanation (Antilife Shell)
Lvl 30: Spell Stowaway (Time Stop)

Wizard Transmuter Banned Schools:

Necromacy
Illusion

Familiar: Raven, "Palla"
Familiar Spell: Greater Teleport

Master Transmogrifist Favored Forms:

Greater Shadow
Pit Fiend
Choker
Ha-Naga
Solar
Very Young Force Dragon
Gloom


Spells Per Day:

Arcane: 5/9/8/8/8/8/7/7/7/7
Divine: 6/7/7/6/6/5/5/4/3/1

Spells Known:

<work in progress>

Equipment:

+10 Cloak of Resistance
+6 Headband of Intellect
+6 Periapt of Wisdom
+4 Tome of Influence
+5 Tome of Clear Thought
+4 Tome of Understanding
Rod of Excellent Magic
Greater Rod of Metamagic (Quicken)
Rod of Metamagic (Quicken)
Rod of Metamagic (Sculpt)
Rod of Metamagic (Silent)
Rod of Metamagic (Still)
Portable Hole
Havard's Handy Havesack
Bag of Carrying x 2
Immovable Rods x 3
Feather Tokens (tree) (100)
Mage's Hand
Decanter of Endless Water

<work in progress>

Appearance/Background/other stuff: to come.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 21, 2005)

k, when you guys use materials out of the races books, don't abbreviate the title for the first time. I haven't really been keeping up on the new ones coming out, and I sometimes don't have a clue what you guys are talking about. Perfect example would be RoD, which took me awhile to figure out since the first I'd heard of it was in the last post. Its only an issue with the races books and I'd appreciate if you guys could bear with me.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm going to go with Glangim, a paragon of dwarven warriorness, you can see an old 20 level build for another game here.

He's on the side of good.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 21, 2005)

Noted.  RoD is Races of Destiny.


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Check back to the very first post to see page numbers for NPC gold.



Cool thanks.

Is there a problem if I have a cohort and they manufacture items for me?  Or is that a no no?

Also, are there epic rules for the artifacer anywhere?


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 21, 2005)

Sort of an introduction to Korjan Heurn

Jouph stumbled over the question.  It was obvious that he hadn't done the reading.  Rage poured through him, murderous rage, Jourph was trying to decieve him.  With an act of supreme will power he pushed it down.

"Mr. Jouph, perhaps next time you can bother yourself to do the reading that was assigned."  Korjan Heurn, professor of Metaphysical Geography in the prestigous Acadamy of the Arcane, with a pleasant smile, no sign of his inner rage showing, gently chiding his student.

His rise to tenured professor had been nothing short of miraculous, he had only been at the Acadamy for 3 years and he didn't even have grey in his beard (scandously he didn't even have a beard).  Worse still he was just a scholar and not a practioner of the art.  But his students loved him and his knowledge of the topic was without compare.

"Alright, perhaps some extra time will allow you to get caught up Mr. Jouph and not to be unfair to the rest of you, class is dismissed."  The class seemed suprised at the sudden dismissal, more than a few looked disappointed.

A few moments later had him walking back to his rooms, he threw open the door and a beautiful young woman threw herself at him, kissing him wildly, with her legs wrapped around his waist.  Instead of being moved back, he took a step into his room, closing the door behind him.

He disengaged himself from her, smiling.  Lariel loved too throw him for a curve, playing pranks on him.  It helped keep him from his dark moods.

She immediately noted that he was upset, she knew him too well, "What's wrong?"

_It happened again and I can't stay here.  Without my father's help, this is becoming harder and harder.  Next time I may not be able to stop it._  He spoke in her mind.

She was immediately serious, "Are you sure?  I know how much you love it here."

_I nearly ripped Jouph's head clean from his shoulders.  Friendly, ackward Jouph.  No, I can't stay here any longer._

"Well, what are we going to do now?  Shepherd?  Hermit?  You have to come into contact with people sometime."

_I have been thinking, perhaps back to the adventurer's path.  Fighting injustices and all that.  Perhaps I can die heroiclly before descending into madness.  And this time I don't think there is any "we."  You need to return home._

"Stop it!  Don't think like that, you are stronger than that.  You can beat this thing, the demon inside, you have held it at bay this long."

"And if you think that getting rid of me is that easy, you don't know me very well."

_No, I didn't expect you to do the smart thing, but none the less I had to try._

"I promised your father I would look after you.  And I am going to."

"I know." switching to regular speech, "I know, despite it all.  Well, I suppose I should go tell the Headmaster there is soon to be a vacancy."

Korjan Heurn is the child of Vorkaine, god of luck and community and a fiend whom he never knew.  He is an Infernal, the unwanted offspring of a god.  Normally such entities are imprisoned away where they can not harm others, but Vorkaine was unwilling to do that to his child and being a god has it's perks.  He went to hell itself and retrieved his child and used his power to prevent his son from devolving into a monster.

But Vorkaine has been killed, leaving his son to feel the ravages of his heritage as he slowly slips towards evil.  Only his supreme will has kept him from sliding into the abyss.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 22, 2005)

My Character. I'll attach the build-guide, if you want to check it over.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Wulfgar Finan
[B]Classes/Levels:[/B]
  Fighter 11
  Occult Slayer 5 (CW p.66)
  Sword of Righteousness 3 (BoED p.78)
  Risen Martyr 10 (BoED p.68)
[B]Race:[/B] Tiefling (PlanarHB p.15)
[B]Size/Type:[/B] Medium Deathless
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Michelle CG Goddess of Fertility/Life (Love)

[B]Str:[/B] 33 +11[B]Level:[/B] 30           [B]XP:[/B] 435,002
[B]Dex:[/B] 33 +11[B]BAB:[/B] +19/+14/+9/+4  [B]HP:[/B] 208 (28x7+12)
[B]Con:[/B] -- +- [B]Grapple:[/B] +25        [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 10/+5
[B]Int:[/B] 17 +3 [B]Speed:[/B] 60'          [B]Spell Res:[/B] 40
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 [B]Init:[/B] +13 (9+4)     [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 17 +3 [B]ACP:[/B] -1             [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 25%
              [B]Epic Atk Bonus:[/B] +5  [B]Epic Save Bonus:[/B] +4


                   [B]Base  Armor Shld  Dex  Size  Nat  Defl  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +12    +8    +10   +0    +5    +5    +0      50
[B]Touch:[/B] 25              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 40

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Epic  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                     11    +-   +1     +4    +16
[B]Ref:[/B]                       5    +6   +1     +4    +16
[B]Will:[/B]                     10    +2   +2     +4    +18

[B]Weapons:[/B]
Bonded Magebane Keen Holy +5 Scimitar of Frost  
  +43/+38/+33/+28  1d6+17 (2d6 Holy, 1d6 Cold, +2 Atk & +3d6 Mages) 15-20/x2
Two-Handed Bash Shield Bash
  +36/+31/+26/+21   1d4+15                                        x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Infernal, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Important Bits:
  Immunities -- All mind affecting effects, poison, sleep effects, 
    paralysis, stunning, disease and death effects, critical hits, 
    nonlethal damage, or ability drain, damage to physical scores 
    (Str, Dex and Con) as well as fatigue and exhaustion effects, 
    acid, cold, electricity.
  Resistances -- Spells 40

Long Story:

Tiefling
  Darkvision 60'
  Darkness (Sp): Darkness once per day as caster level = character level.

Occult Slayer
  Magical Defense (Ex): +3 on saves vs Spells or Spell-Like Abilities
  Weapon Bond (Su): Bond with ONE weapon of MW or better for 1d6 bonus 
    damage vs spellcasters or creatures with spell-like abilities.
  Mind Over Magic (Su): Cause a spell or spell-like ability targeted 
    against him to rebound onto originator as a free action twice per 
    day. Treats as Spell Turning as Caster Level 10.
  Vicious Strike (Ex): Readied attack to disrupt spellcaster causes 
    double damage if hits.
  Auravision (Su): The ability to see magical auras at a range of up to
    60' as a free action. Otherwise functions as Detect Magic spell. 
    Cannot be used to determine anything other than the number of 
    magical auras present.
  Nondetection Cloak (Su): Slayer and any gear worn or carried becomes 
    difficult to locate through divinations such as clairaudience/clair-
    voyance, locate object, and other detection spells. Gains magical 
    protection from divinations equivalent to a nondetection spell of 
    caster level 5, except that it affects only the slayer and his 
    possessions.
  Blank Thoughts (Ex): As a free action, can suppress or resume 
    immunity to mind-affecting spells (charms, compulsions, patterns, 
    phantasms, and morale effects.)

Risen Martyr
  Spiritual Body (Ex): Type changes to Deathless (BoED pg. 157) - no 
    Constitution score, reroll HP with d12s, ability scores remain 
    unchanged (except Con) and all other characteristics remain the same.
  Charisma Score Increase: +4 Charisma
  Deflection Bonus (Su): Deflection bonus to AC = Cha Bonus
  Holy Purpose (Ex): +4 bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, ability 
    checks, and skill checks that are directly related to the 
    fulfillment of his purpose.
  Bless (Sp): 3x/day, use bless as the spell.
  Daylight (Su): Daylight as the spell as a free action.
  Acid Immunity (Ex): Immunity to acid.
  Detect Evil (Sp): Detect Evil as the spell at will.
  Protective Aura (Su): Against attacks made or effects created by evil
    creatures, this ability provides a +4 deflection bonus to AC and a 
    +4 resistance bonus on saving throws to anyone within 20 feet of 
    the martyr. Otherwise it functions as a magic circle against evil 
    effect, and a lesser globe of invulnerability, both with a radius 
    of 10 feet
  Shield Other (Sp): 3x/day, Shield Other as the spell.
  Celestial Brilliance (Sp): 1x/day, Celestial Brilliance as the spell.
  Cold Immunity (Ex): Immunity to cold.
  Holy Aura (Su): Continuous Holy Aura, as spell, only on martyr.
  Electricity Immunity (Ex): Immunity to electricity.
  Perfection (Su): Considered a celestial for the purpose of any spell 
    or effect that has special effects on celestials. Considered an 
    Eladrin.
  Code of Conduct: A risen martyr who willfully commits any evil act 
    is destroyed immediately and sent to the Upper Planes for judgement.

Non-Obvious Item Abilities
  Fly (Sp): As the spell
  Exceptional Arrow Deflection: Deflect any type of ranged attack (including
    spells that require a ranged touch attack). Any time the bearer would
    normally be struck by a ranged attack, he can make a Reflex saving throw
    (DC 20 + Attack Enhancement or Spell Level) to deflect the attack. Must
    be aware of the attack and not flat-footed.
  Spell Resistance: 40 from Mantle of Epic Spell Resistance
  Weaponbreaking: Any weapon that succesfully hits must make DC 20 Fort
    save or be destroyed
  Boots of Swiftness: +6 Dex, Double Speed, Evasion as Rogue Ability,
    jumping distance not limited by height, +20 on Balance, Jump, Climb
    and Tumble, 3x/day Haste for 20 rounds.
  Obsidian Steed: 1/week for up to 24 hours, turn into mount as Heavy
    Warhorse with following 1/round at will: Overland Flight, Plane
    Shift, Ethereal Jaunt. If ridden by good person 10% Likely per use
    to travel to Lower Planes and return to statuette form.
    

[B]Feats:[/B]
Feats by Character Level (29):
Level  Feat Name                            Short Description
1      Weapon Focus (Scimitar)              +1 bonus on attack rolls with chosen weapon
3      Improved Shield Bash                 Retain Shield bonus to AC while Shield Bashing
6      Cleave                               Extra Melee Attack after Dropping Target
9      Great Cleave                         No limit to cleave attacks each round
12     Knight of the Stars (BoED p.44)      +1 luck bonus on any roll or check 1x/day
15     Weapon Specialization (Scimitar)     +2 bonus on damage rolls with chosen weapon
18     Nimbus of Light                      +2 bonus on Diplomacy and Sense Motive checks w/ good creatures; 5' Radius Bright Light, 10' Radius Shadowy Illumination at will
21     Greater Weapon Focus (Scimitar)      +2 bonus on attack rolls with chosen weapon
24     Pierce Magical Protection            Ignore Spell-based bonuses to AC
27     Dire Charge (ELH p.53)               You can make full attacks as part of a charge in 1st round (or surprise)

Fighter Bonus Feats by Fighter Level (11):
Level  Feat Name                            Short Description
1      Improved Initiative                  +4 bonus on Initiative Checks
2      Combat Expertise                     Trade Attack Bonus for AC (max 5 points)      
4      Power Attack                         Trade Attack Bonus for Damage (up to BAB)
6      Combat Reflexes                      Additional Attacks of Opportunity up to Dex Bonus
8      Mage Slayer                          +1 Will, spellcasters you threaten cannot cast defensively
10     Resounding Blow (BoED p.45)          Potential Cowering Effect on Critical Hit

Bonus Exalted Feats by SoR Level (3):
Level  Feat Name                            Short Description
1      Nymph's Kiss (BoED p.44)             +2 on Cha-related Checks, +1 bonus on saving throws against spells, 1 bonus skill point per level (Starting with 17th) -> 13 skill points to lvl 29
2      Quell the Profane (BoED p.45)        Potential STR damage to evil creature on critical hit
3      Holy Radiance (BoED p.44)            Glow with light harmful to undead (1d4/round in 10')


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 147      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 32/16
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                     *STR 10   +11   -1    +20
Gather Information         CHA 10   +3    +2    +15
Handle Animal              CHA 9    +3    +2    +14
Intimidate                 CHA 14   +3    +2    +19
Jump                      *STR 10   +11   -1    +20
Knowledge (Arcana)         INT 14   +3          +17
Knowledge (The Planes)     INT 10   +3          +13
Listen                     WIS 10   +2          +12
Ride                       DEX 9    +11         +20
Sense Motive               WIS 10   +2          +12
Speak Language (Celestial) --- 1
Spellcraft                 INT 13   +3          +16
Spot                       WIS 10   +2          +12
Swim                     **STR 10   +11   -2    +19

[B]Used equipment:                                 Cost (gp)[/B]
Manual of Gainful Exercise +5                             137,500
Manual of Quickness in Action +5                          137,500
Tome of Clear Thought +3                                   82,500
Tome of Understanding +3                                   82,500
Tome of Leadership and Influence +3                        82,500

[B]Worn Equipment:                                    Cost(gp)[/B]
Armor of the Celestial Battalion (ELH p.128)              616,300
Amulet of Natural Armor +5                                 50,000
Belt of Giant Strength +6                                  36,000
Mantle of Epic Spell Resistance (ELH p.146)               290,000
Ring of Protection +5                                      50,000
Ring of Weaponbreaking (ELH p.137)                        600,000
Boots of Swiftness (ELH p.144)                            256,000
Helm of Teleportation (900m 3x/day)                        73,500
Ioun Stone (Absorb 50 8th level spells or lower)           40,000
Ioun Stone (+1 competence Atk, Save, Skill, Ability)       30,000
Magebane Keen Holy +5 Scimitar of Frost                   200,315
Exceptional Arrow Deflection Heavy Adamantine +6 Shield 1,963,170 

[B]Stored Equipment                                   Cost(gp)[/B]
Amulet of the Planes                                      120,000

Total Cost                                              4,847,785
[B]Money:[/B] 152,215gp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               532   1064   1600  3200  8000

[B]Age:[/B] 35
[B]Height:[/B] 5'
[B]Weight:[/B] 134lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Hazel
[B]Hair:[/B] White
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:* From the chest up, Wulfgar appears as a well-built though short human male with shaggy white hair, a tanned complexion, and deep hazel eyes. Unfortunately, his lower half tells a different story of his heritage, as he sports a pair of goat legs covered in white fur.

*Background:*
[sblock]
  Born halfway up a mountain on Hezabron, in a human mining town named Bolagon, to a pair of perfectly normal human parents, Wulfgar and his cloven feet were... quite a surprise, to say the least. His parents believed him to be a demon and bad omen, and left him at the temple in a blanket, where the adepts took him in out of the icy northern cold. One particular priest fought for the young child, insisting that evil was a fact of upbringing, not birth, and helped secure for the young child a place within the church, or atleast at the home of the priest who took him in.
  Of course, Wulfgar understood none of this until much later, and by then he had dealt with the misunderstood hatred of the populace of Bolagon for many years. Wulfgar had a very kind teacher though, and was blessed with a unique perspective which saw the good in everyone. Unfortunately, this unique perspective did not generally agree with the local constabulary, and Wulfgar spent much of his misspent youth explaining to the sheriffs and guards why he was knocking over the stands of corrupt merchants and assaulting bullies.
  Oddly enough, this give-and-take relationship with the guards of the town led to a connection between Wulfgar and some of the wiser members of the guard who could see past the physical and observe the boy's true intentions. They came to the conclusion that if the silly brat was going to act out his own brand of justice, they should atleast help teach him about the "proper" version... with a little teaching of the finer points of bully-bashing on the side.
  Wulfgar, however, was determined to see things his way, and only his way. After his eighteenth birthday he was "encouraged" to leave Bolagon before he wound up in the stockade. So Wulfgar set off to the wide world to right wrongs and help people, much as he had been set to doing during his stay in his home town.
  His first trip down the mountain led Wulfgar to learn of the mysteries of magic. In his home town of Bolagon, even the highest priests were not capable of using magic to a great extent, so the experience was fresh and new to him. However, in the great coastal city of Pellamon, Wulfgar saw much decadence and excess caused by too much magical power. Too much was being wasted, and far too much was being abused for ill purposes. Through his observations, Wulfgar came to the conclusion that magic was just too powerful to be abused, and set his life to learning how to punish those who abused society through the use of magic.
  After several years of training in the larger cities on the continent of Hezabron, Wulfgar returned up the mountainous passes to Bolagon with his knowledge and sought out the priest who had been his father-of-sorts. The town watch made it clear that Wulfgar was not welcome, but he shrugged off their protests. He knew that he was there to cause no problems. When he reached his father, Wulfgar heard of a great threat sweeping through the highlands and heading towards the town. A great pack of Ogre Magi and Goblinoid Shamans had grouped together an army, and as the living soldiers perished, they were brought back to serve as undead. The wave seemed unstoppable, and Wulfgar's father did not know what to do except leave town.
  Wulfgar would have nothing of it though. His town was not going to be ransacked by these defilers while he still lived and breathed. In the dark of night he stalked out to the pass which the army had to come through, and waited. The army passed through, and still he waited. Finally the entourage of the Magi entered the pass, and Wulfgar knew his time had come. With one last prayer for the gods, and a promise to keep the mortal realms safe from magical abuse, he dropped down upon the group and started flashing his scimitar like an animal. With his training at hand, the battle was over quickly, and the army was without its leaders.
  When he returned to Bolagon, however, Wulfgar was far from congratulated. The few remnants who had not fled the town outright began to throw stones at him and disbelieving his stories of defeating the magi. Their hatred of the beasts in the army, which was still oncoming even without its leaders, was spreading to the far more immediate beast of Wulfgar.
  The army had been slowed by removing its leaders, however it was far from stopped. Amassed a scant few miles from town, the undead were being corralled towards the town by their living compatriots. This slow-moving advance scared the townspeople even more and they chased Wulfgar out of town with their stones, because Wulfgar knew that fighting back would be wrong... but standing still and taking it would just be stupid. Unfortunately, he was not going to leave his town, even if they hated him. So he stood on the field before Bolagon and waited while he prayed to the gods above for strength.
  He waited for what seemed like ages for the oncoming army... facing an army of thousands alone for a town that hated him. Still he stood, defiant in the face of this great evil. He fought valiantly, and killed hundreds of the beasts as they came into town... however thousands, even leaderless, will eventually overwhelm a single man. Fortunately, his sacrifice gave the town time to bolster its defenses, and the wave of creatures crashed against it and dissipated. The undead were no longer being held to the battle by their living counterparts, and the living were being pegged off by arrows from building tops over the rough palisade. The marauding horde was no more... but neither was Wulfgar.
  As Wulfgar's soul began to escape, a beautiful woman came to it with a laugh. She told him that he had fought valiantly without pause or second thought about defending those who hated him. She said that the fight was not over for him. She told him that his cause was just, and that it made her laugh to see the mortals abusing magic with such overwhelming hubris taken down by her agent. And so, she raised his spirit to continue its purpose - to rid the world of mortals who abuse magic for evil ends. His purpose continues even today as another great battle approaches.[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm interested and I've got most of a build finished, if there's still room?


----------



## Albedo (Jun 22, 2005)

We still have more room, so feel free to join in. What side to you want to play on James?


----------



## James Heard (Jun 22, 2005)

The good guys, Eric's grandmother gets in the way of my bad guys.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 22, 2005)

```
Alosat
Male Human
Wizard 5/Mindbender 1/Ur-priest 2/Mystic Theurge 10/Fatespinner 2/Master Transmogrifist 10
Alignment: Neutral Evil

Unmodified stats, 40pb:

Str 9, Dex 8, Con 13, Int 18, Wis 17, Cha 13

Modified stats:

+5 Inherent Bonus and +6 Enhancement Bonus on all stats, +7 Level bonus on Int.

Str: 20 +5
Dex: 19 +4
Con: 24 +7
Int: 36 +13
Wis: 28 +9
Cha: 24 +7

HD: 28d4+2d8 + 210
HP: 307
Initiative: +4
Speed: 60 ft (Boots of Swiftness)
AC:10 + 6 Shield + 5 Deflection + 1 Insight +4 Dex + 8 Armor= 34, Flat-footed 30, Touch 20
BAB:+9 + 5epic


Attacks:
Attack bonuses: Bab +9, +5 epic, +1 competetence, +5 weapon, +5 strength

+5 Merciful Defending Magebane Adamantine Heavy Mace of Wounding +25/+20(1d8+10 or 1d8+1d6+10 nonlethal, +1 Con damage, +27/+22 and +2d6 vs mages)

Saves:
Fort: 6 +5 Epic +7 Con +10 Resistance +1 Luck +1 Competence = 30
Ref: 4 +5 Epic +4 Dex +10 Resistance +1 Luck +1 Competence = 25
Wil: 20 +5 Epic +9 Wis +10 Resistance +1 Luck +1 Competence = 45

Languages: Common, Draconic, Infernal, Abyssal, Celestial, Elven, Terran

Skills: 276 points, 7x4 at first level

Ranks:
Sleight of Hand: 33
Concentration: 33
Knowledge (Arcana): 10
Knowledge (Religion): 8
Knowledge (Planes): 10
Knowledge (Nobility): 5
Spellcraft: 33
Profession (Gambler): 5
Sense Motive: 33
Bluff: 33
Diplomacy: 33
Disguise: 33
Intimidate: 4
Use Magic Device: 3

Note: Able Learner lets you purchase cross-class skills at class skill prices

Synergies:

+2 Spellcraft from Know(A)
+2 Diplomacy from Know(N)
+2 Turning checks against Undead from Know(R)
+4 UMD checks against scrolls from Spellcraft
+4 Diplomacy, Intimidate, Sleight of Hand and Disguise from Bluff
+4 Diplomacy from Sense Motive

Modified Skills:
Sleight of Hand: 33 + 4Dex + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 39
Concentration: 33 + 7Con + 5 Comp +1 Luck = 46
Knowledge (Arcana): 10 + 13Int + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 25
Knowledge (Religion): 8 + 13Int + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 23
Knowledge (Planes): 10 + 13Int + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 25
Knowledge (Nobility): 5 + 13Int + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 20
Spellcraft: 33 + 13Int + 2Syn + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 50
Profession(Gambler): 14 + 9Wis + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 25
Sense Motive: 33 + 9Wis + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 44
Bluff:33 + 7Cha + 10Comp + 1 Luck = 51
Diplomacy:33 + 7Cha + 10Syn + 10 Comp + 1 Luck = 61
Disguise:33 + 7Cha + 4Syn + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 46
Intimidate:4 + 7Cha + 4Syn + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 17
Use Magic Device:3 + 7Cha + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 12, 16 vs Scrolls

Untrained Skills:
Balance +20comp +1luck +4dex = 25
Climb +20comp +1luck +5str = 26
Jump +20comp +1luck +5str = 26
Tumble +20comp +1luck +4dex = 25
Search +10comp +1luck +13int = 24
Spot +10comp +1luck +9wis = 20
Perform(sing) +10 comp +1luck +7cha = 18

Feats:
Lvl 1: Able Learner (RoD), Spell Focus(evil) (CDiv), Scribe Scrolls (bonus)
Lvl 3: Iron Will
Lvl 5: Extend Spell (bonus)
Lvl 6: Persistent Spell
Lvl 9: Practiced Spellcaster (wizard)
Lvl 12: Extraordinary Spell Aim
Lvl 15: Divine Metamagic (Persistent)
Lvl 18: Eschew Materials
Lvl 21: Practiced Spellcaster (Ur-priest)
Lvl 24: Permanent Emanation (Antimagic Field)
Lvl 27: Permanent Emanation (Silence)
Lvl 30: Spell Stowaway (Time Stop)

Familiar: Raven, "Palla"
Familiar Spell: Greater Teleport

Master Transmogrifist Favored Forms:

Dread Wraith
White Slaad
Choker
Ha-Naga
Solar
Very Young Force Dragon
Gloom

Spells per Day:

Arcane: 4/8/7/7/7/7/6/6/6/6

Caster level 28 (incl. Ioun Stone)
Save DC = 23 + Spell Level

Divine: 6/8/7/6/6/6/5/4/3/2

Caster level 26 (incl. Ioun Stone)
Save DC = 19 + Spell Level

Equipment:

Weapons:
Wraithguard: +5 Ghost Touch Mithral Buckler of Arrow Deflection: 101,000
Mace of Bitter Mercy: +5 Unholy Merciful Defending Adamantine Heavy Mace of Magebane: 203,000

304,000

Stat Boosters:
Boots of Swiftness (+6 Enh to Dex, +20 Competence to Balance, Climb, Jump, Tumble, double speed, Haste 3/day, 20 rounds) 256,000
+10 Cloak of Epic Resistance 1,000,000 gp
+5 Manuals of All Six Stats: 137,500 x 6 = 825,000
+6 Periapt of Wisdom, unslotted 72,000
+6 Amulet of Health, unslotted 72,000
+6 Headband of Intellect 36,000
+6 Belt of Giant Strength 36,000
+6 Cloak of Charisma, unslotted 72,000

2,369,000

Other Items Worn:

+5 Ring of Protection 50,000
+8 Bracers of Armor 64,000
Ring of Spell Turning 98,280
Tunic of Steady Spellcasting (CAdv) (+5 Competence to Concentration) 2,500
Mask of Lies (CAdv) (Disguise Self at will, constant Undetectable Alignment, +5 Competence to Bluff) 17,000
Stone of Good Luck 20,000
Dusty Rose Ioun Stone (+1 Insight to AC) 5,000
Pale Green Ioun Stone (+1 Competence to Attack, saves, skill checks, ability checks) 30,000
Orange Ioun Stone (+1 Caster Level) 30,000
Brooch of Shielding (Immune to Magic Missile) 1,500
Gloves of Storing(pair)(one contains Bitter Mercy, the other contains Cube of Force) 20,000
Robe of Eyes (see all invisible/ethereal within 120ft, Darkvision 120ft, +10 Competence to Search and Spot, Retains Dex when flatfooted, can't be flanked) 120,000
Greater Choker of Eloquence (CAdv) (+10 Competence to Diplomacy, Bluff, Perform(sing)) 24,000

482280


Carried Items:
Metamagic Maximize Lesser x2 28,000
Metamagic Quicken Greater 170,000
Metamagic Maximize Normal 54,000
Metamagic Extend Normal x2 22,000
Metamagic Extend Lesser 3,000
Metamagic Extend Greater 24,500
Metamagic Silent Normal 11,000
Metamagic Sculpting Normal 48,600
Immovable Rods x4 20,000
Rod of Rulership 60,000
Rod of Excellent Magic 650,000
Helm of Opposite Alignment 4,000
2x Bags of Holding Type III (one full, one empty) 14,800
Bag of Tricks Gray 900
Blessed Book 12,500
Bracelet of Friends 19,000
Cube of Force 62,000
Decanter of Endless Water 9,000
3x Dust of Dryness (pellet form) 2,550
2 Elixirs of Hiding 500
2 Elixir of Sneaking 500
Feather Token (Tree) x50 20,000
Handy Havesack 2,000
Medallion of Thoughts 12,000
Mirror of Opposition 92,000
Pearl of Power 9x3 243,000
Pearl of Power 8x2 128,000
Portable Hole 20,000
Sovereign Glue 3 ounces, stored separately 7,200
Universal Solvent 3 ounces, 150
Thought Bottle (CArc) 20,000

1842200

80,000 gp worth of expensive spell components/foci

plus 3520 gold pieces.



Proficiencies: Alosat is proficient with all simple weapons, but not with armor or shields.


Special Abilities:

Darkvision 120ft, See invisible/ethereal 120ft.

Mindbender
Telepathy(Su): telepathy out to 100ft with any creature with a language.

Ur-Priest
Reuke Undead(Su): Rebuke undead as 2nd-level evil cleric. 10 times/day.

Fatespinner
Spin Fate(Ex): 2 points/day that can be added to spell DC.
Fickle Finger of Fate: Force friend or foe to reroll.  Immediate action, 1/day.

Master Transmogrifist
Extended Change(Ex): alter self, polymorph, polymorph any object and shapechange cast to change into favored shapes gains Extend Spell metamagic at no cost.
Favored Shape (Su): picks favored shapes to receive bonuses.
Manifest Senses (Su): assumes creature's senses (blindsight, darkvision, etc) when assuming a favored shape.
Battle Mastery (Ex): +6 Competence to Attack while in favored shape.
Effortless Change (Ex): Still and Silent metamagic on polymorph spells cast to change into favored shape.
Shapechanger (Ex): Acquires Shapechanger subtype.  Alter Self duration changed to 'Permanent'.
Reflexive Change (Ex): 1/day, change into a favored shape via transmutation spell, as response to opponent's actions, as an Immediate action. Or unlimited changes if already under Shapechange. Loses next action.
Manifest Qualities (Ex): gains Ex qualities while in favored forms.
Infinite Variety (Su): Create completely imaginary forms.  cf. CArc p53.
```


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2005)

*An agent of Nalia*

Hi guys,

OK I'd really like to have a go at this. I'm keen on doing a janni (11 levels Planar Handbook)rogue (19 levels). I'm thinking the classic Robyn Hood type role, protector of the innocent, steal from the rich to give to the poor, stamp out evil, type guy.

If it's cool, and I'm in, I'll work on a PC over the next couple of days and hopefully have something posted before the week is out. 

If anyone has any suggestions for other roguish type builds that might fit better please feel free to let me know before I get too far down the path of PC creation.  

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2005)

```
Amarita, Queen of Snakes
Female Ha-Naga (EHL) Mindbender (CA) 4
Colossal Aberration

Abilities: 
Str 38 (+14)
Dex 55 (+22)
Con 47 (+18)
Int 48 (+19)
Wis 42 (+16)
Cha 60 (+25)

Skills: 
Appraise +36 (11 ranks, 25 cha)
Concentration +41 (23 ranks, 18 con)
Bluff +50 (25 ranks, 25 cha)
Diplomacy +50 (25 ranks, 25 cha)
Escape Artist +45 (23 ranks, 22 dex)
Hide +53 (23 ranks, 8 racial, 22 dex)
Intimidate +51 (26 ranks, 25 cha)
Jump +37 (23 ranks, 14 str)
Knowledge (Arcane) +46 (27 ranks, 19 int)
Knowledge (History) +44 (25 ranks, 19 int)
Knowledge (Religion) +46 (27 ranks, 19 int)
Knowledge (The Planes) +35 (16 rank, 19 int)
Knowledge (Nobility) +29 (12 ranks, 19 int)
Listen +39 (23 ranks, 16 wis)
Move Silently +51 (23 ranks, 6 racial, 22 dex)
Search +42 (23 ranks, 19 int)
Sense Motive +39 (23 ranks, 16 wis)
Spellcraft +46 (27 ranks, 19 int)
Spot +39 (23 ranks, 16 wis)

Feats: 
Practised Spellcaster (CA)
Multiattack
Leadership (leadership score: 50/52)
Extend Spell
Extra Followers (HoB)
Eschew Materials
Persistent Spell (CA)
Epic Leadership (ELH)
Ignore Spell Components (ELH)

Alignment: Chaotic Evil 

Special abilities:
Charming Gaze: Mass charm creature (Will DC 45) (Race)
Poison: Primary and secondary damage 2d8 con (Fort DC 38) (Race)
Improved Grab (Race)
Constrict 4d6+21 (Race)
Flight: 120 (perfect) (Race)
Spell Resistance 30 (Race)
DR 5/epic (Race)
Telepathy (Mindbender)
Push the weak mind 1/day (Mindbender)
Skill boost (+2) (Mindbender)
Mindread 2/day (Mindbender)
Eternal Charm (1) (Mindbender)

Spells: Natural casting level 21 sorcerer, . Cleric spells on spell list, counts as arcane.
Spell slots per day: 6/13/12/12/12/12/11/11/11/11
Spells known: 9/5/5/4/4/4/3/3/3/3
Caster Level: 25
Save DC: 45+spell level
0: Resistance, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Mending, Arcane Mark, Prestidigation
1: Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Shield, Expeditious Retreat, Charm Person
2: Web, See Invisibility, Blindness/Deafness, Spider climb, Mirror image
3: Magic Circle against Good, Fireball, Vampiric Touch, Slow
4: Sending, Greater Invisibility, Animate Dead, Enervation
5: Feeblemind, Hold monster, Baleful Polymorph
6: Heal, Chain Lightning, Antimagic Field, Disintegrate (level 7 slot used)
7: Greater Teleport, Forcecage
8: Mind Blank, Polar Ray, Horrid Wilting
9: Gate, True Resurrection, Shapechange

Equipment: (Tattoos are transferable wondrous items taking no slot, which costs x2 price(DMG)
Tattoo of Resistance +5 (50000)
Tattoo of Strength +6 (72000)
Tattoo of Health +6 (72000)
Tattoo of Wisdom +6 (72000)
Tattoo of Intelligence +6 (72000)
Tattoo of Dexterity +6 (72000)
Tattoo of Protection +5 (100000)
Tattoo of Armor +8 (128000)
Tattoo of Wizardry IV (200000)
Metamagic Rod of Greater Quicken (170000)
Metamagic Rod of Greater Maximize (121500)
Metamagic Rod of Greater Empower (73000)
Ring of Greater universal energy resistance (ELH) (308000)
Rod of Excellent Magic (ELH) (650000)
Cloak of Epic Charisma +12 (ELH) (1440000)
Rod of Epic Rulership (ELH) (575000)
215000 gp in mixed coins

Used equipment:
Manual of Gainful Exercise +4 (110000)
Manual of Quickness in Action +5 (137500)
Manual of Bodily Health +5 (137500)
Tome of Clear Thought +4 (110000)
Tome of Understanding +4 (110000)
Tome of Leadership and Influence +5 (137500)

Combat stats:
Hit Dice: 20d8+4d4+432 (547 hp)  
Initiative: +22 (Dex)
Speed: 60 ft., fly 120 ft. (perfect)
AC: 61 (-8 size, +22 Dex, +24 natural armor, +8 armor, +5 deflection)
Base Attack/Grapple: +17/+47
Attack: Coil whip +31 (4d6+14) melee
Full Attack: Coil whip +31 (4d6+14) melee, sting +29 (2d8+7 plus poison) melee, bite +29 (4d8+7) melee
Space/Reach: 30 ft./ 20 ft.
Saves: Fort +31, Ref +35, Will +35

Followers:
 4400 level 1 followers
 440 level 2 followers
 220 level 3 followers
 110 level 4 followers
 55 level 5 followers
 28 level 6 followers
 14 level 7 followers
 7 level 8 followers
 4 level 9 followers
 2 level 10 followers
 1 level 11 follower
 Level 28 cohort

Sources:
CA: Complete Arcane
ELH: Epic Level Handbook
HoB: Heroes of Battle
```

Background coming soon together with Half-celestial Human Paladin(Fallen)/Blackguard cohort


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 22, 2005)

What page is the rule for tattoos?  I must have missed it.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 22, 2005)

Bialaska: Don't get me wrong, and I'm sure the DMs will make a ruling of their own, but so far I see a few rather big problems:
1) Where the hell did this idea of Tattoos come from? You list it as the DMG, but it's definitely not from there. I mean, if they're kosher, then I want some too, but I can't find them.
2) If you are working with tattoos as double the price from the DMG, then you have to take into effect the fact that no single enchantment in any DMG magic item is greater than +5. Since you have Tattoos with bonuses like +6 and +8, this makes them epic magic items, and under a whole different set of rules (and prices which are ten times higher.)
3) Finally, how on earth do you get scores in the sixties when you're using a 40-point buy system?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 22, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I think I am also going to decline this game. A little too much going on to pay enough attention, and I admit that while creating a 30th level character was a blast, I don't know that I would have a good time playing said character.
> 
> Thanks for the consideration, DM's, and have a great time, everyone! Kick some evil butt for me!




For much the same reasons I need to drop out of this game. Everybody have fun! And again I shall quote Bobitron and say "Kick some evil butt for me!"


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 22, 2005)

+stat items go up to +6, actually. He's using Ha-Naga, which has very, very nice base stats, getting a 40-pb on top of those stats, and then using magic items. It would probably help if he did a breakdown, though.

Where are the tattoos from?  I have heard of them from somewhere, but it's probably not DMG.  Is it in HoB?

Also: what's the ECL of a Ha-naga, anyway?  Can't possibly be +6.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Bialaska: Don't get me wrong, and I'm sure the DMs will make a ruling of their own, but so far I see a few rather big problems:
> 1) Where the hell did this idea of Tattoos come from? You list it as the DMG, but it's definitely not from there. I mean, if they're kosher, then I want some too, but I can't find them.
> 2) If you are working with tattoos as double the price from the DMG, then you have to take into effect the fact that no single enchantment in any DMG magic item is greater than +5. Since you have Tattoos with bonuses like +6 and +8, this makes them epic magic items, and under a whole different set of rules (and prices which are ten times higher.)
> 3) Finally, how on earth do you get scores in the sixties when you're using a 40-point buy system?




1 & 2) Tattoos was simply an easy way to explain how things do not take an item slot (as per DMG, in which a magic item that has no space limitation costs x2. And it's simply a doubling of the cost of already existing magic items that aren't epic. Bracers of Armor +8, Gloves of Dexterity +6, Cloak of Charisma +6. None of those are epic items and those are among the things that has simply had it's price multiplied by 2. Those items already exist in the ordinary DMG, they're not some item that doesn't appear for the first time as Epic.

3) You are talking about my charisma? 16 starting, 26 race, 1 for level, 5 inherent, 12 enhancement. That does add up to 60. Below is my full stat calculation:
Starting: Str 12 (4), Dex 16 (10),  Con 14 (6), Int 14 (6), Wis 12 (4), Cha 16 (10)
Points used: 4+10+6+6+4+10=40
Racial: Str +16, Dex +28, Con +22, Int +24, Wis +20, Cha +26
Level: Cha +1 (24)
Inherent: Str +4, Dex +5, Con +5, Int +4, Wis +4, Cha +5
Enhancement: Str +6, Dex +6, Con +6, Int +6, Wis +6, Cha +12
Total: Str 38, Dex 55, Con 47, Int 48, Wis 42, Cha 60


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> +stat items go up to +6, actually. He's using Ha-Naga, which has very, very nice base stats, getting a 40-pb on top of those stats, and then using magic items. It would probably help if he did a breakdown, though.
> 
> Where are the tattoos from?  I have heard of them from somewhere, but it's probably not DMG.  Is it in HoB?
> 
> Also: what's the ECL of a Ha-naga, anyway?  Can't possibly be +6.




Again Tattoos was my own idea. I remember them from Psionics, but well, it could be small rocks hanging on my scales instead. Just not taking up item slot, that's why.

And Ha-Naga is ECL 26 according to page 156 in Epic level handbook.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2005)

Might take the Dread Commando PC (HoB) for the rogue eh?? Or maybe a ranger would be better?


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 22, 2005)

with a 50 leadeship score, I get a cohort of level 30 (25 + (50 - 40)/2).  Now obviously you can't have a 30th level cohort, but it should be 29 (one less than your character level as defined on pg25 of the ELH), depending on how certain rules are interpreted.  The other way to look at it though is that the maximum level should be 23 (one less than your total hitdice)

So, what am I missing here?


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2005)

System Reference Document: Leadership: The character can attract a cohort of up to this level. Regardless of a character’s Leadership score, he can only recruit a cohort who is two or more levels lower than himself.

In Heroes of Battle there is a feat named Improved Cohort where the cohort can be one level below you.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 22, 2005)

Damn obscure changes from 3.0 to 3.5.  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 22, 2005)

Fair enough Bialaska, I stand corrected (my command of the rules is somewhat... loose.) Where is the rule that you talk about though? The one about items not bound to a specific slot? I can't find the page it's on.

But yes, I'm also dumbfounded. I think I'm with Rkhet on this one, there's no way the Ha-Naga should be LA +6 (for an ECL of 26) but if it's printed that way (and I can see that it is) then I guess that's what we have to go with. It just might mean that I've got to completely rework my character... or run from yours like a little girl.

Edit: Yeah. I'm really starting to wonder about some of those ECLs on that page.
The White Slaad has an ECL of 23. It has 24HD. That means it has a -1 LA for racial mods of
+26 Str, +16 Dex, +26 Con, +16 Int, +16 Wis, +16 Cha along with various other ridiculous benefits.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2005)

Some of it doesn't make sense, no. Worm that Walks, Demilich, those two are some of the most understandable. Mind Flayer Paragon is also pretty balanced for it's ECL of 26. But in all honesty most of the ECLs should have been maybe 10 higher. But I guess Wizards put things the way they did for a reason.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2005)

The thing about not taking up an item slot can be found on page 285 in the DMG, around 1/3 down of the page:
Name: No Space Limitation 
Base Price: Multiply entire cost by 2
Example: Ioun Stone


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2005)

I'll admit that I had created a far different character if it was supposed to be one that would be more balanced. As you might realize I can do munchkinism if allowed to, although I usually prefer other types of characters. However after munchkinism was encouraged, I kinda put away the thought of the Human OneClass 30 character.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah. That's slightly skewed. What makes me laugh is that someone pointed me to the Errata for the ELH to see if the Ha-Naga had changed and it actually hadn't. Apparently the Wizards who live by the coast believe that 26 is just right for the Ha-Naga.

Now if only there were a book with epic level GOOD monsters that have badly skewed ECLs for the other team to choose from. I've been looking at the Shiradi Eladrin, and I just don't think that its ECL of 24 can compete with the Ha-Naga's ECL of 26. I'm not even sure it could compete with the build I've already made.

Oh well. We shall fight, and I shall WIN! Or die trying.

P.S. to the DMs: Can the good guys get any sort of benefits to make up for this? I've lost track of the team-count, but it seems that we're at a disadvantage here. Maybe give us a couple million more to arm ourselves with? I ran out of money too fast, and while I think it will be hilarious when that 10% comes up and my obsidian steed takes me to the lower planes and leaves me there for a week... I would really rather buy a proper Amulet of the Planes or Cubic Gate.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 22, 2005)

That's because you bought far too many epic items.  Really: a +8 Belt of Strength costs twenty times more than a +6.  If you bought mostly nonepic, and just a few epic for the important stuff, you'd have more than enough gold to go around.

Speaking of which: that non-slot thing is giving me an idea...  I think I'll go and tweak my char some more.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 22, 2005)

I am currently working on a Good Psion character with a cohort, but upon seeing the Ha-Naga, I might make him evel as OH MY GOD that is one bad-ass critter.

Still going to go with the good psion and hopefully will have something up by the end of the week.  Again my work is getting in the way of my goof off time.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah. I'm thinking of redoing my character completely. I'm working on a Shiradi Eladrin build right now. I'll keep this whole "You don't need +8" thing in mind when I start buying equipment.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 22, 2005)

Ooh.  Are there any spots left open on either side?  I looked through the posts to date but lost count.

I'd be happy to jump in on whichever side is undermanned, if there's a tie I'd really like to flex my [Evil] muscles though. 

Potential Good PCs:  
--Druid 30 

Potential Evil PCs:  
--Necromancer (Wiz or Sor), possibly with the Lich or Ghost template
--Ghost Cleric with the Undead General Epic Feat


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2005)

Bialaska, your save dc's don't seem correct.  Shouldn't it be 10 + 25 (charisma) + spell level, for some reason you have an extra 10 there.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh yeah, might I add, Permanent Emanation: Antimagic Field is pure cheese.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 22, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> I am currently working on a Good Psion character with a cohort, but upon seeing the Ha-Naga, I might make him evil as OH MY GOD that is one bad-ass critter.
> 
> Still going to go with the good Psion and hopefully will have something up by the end of the week.  Again my work is getting in the way of my goof off time.




Being as how I am stupid I said in this post that I am working on a Good Psion....But in the first post I posted on here I said was wanting to be an evil guy, so, lets stick with the original post and I will be making an EVIL guy.

(Which quite frankly is a good thing as I hope to not have to ever fight that Ha-Naga, I will just bow down now to her superiority   )


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

I must be missing something about the Ha-Naga, as I don't see an ECL for them at all.  Granted, I'm using the SRD.  I thought they already ruled that if it didn't have a directly printer LA it wasn't allowable (Hense the disallowing of the Paragon template).


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, might I add, Permanent Emanation: Antimagic Field is pure cheese.




Yes, yes it is. 

Also, read the description of Master Transmogrifist.  Pay attention especially to the lvl 7 and 10 powers.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I must be missing something about the Ha-Naga, as I don't see an ECL for them at all.  Granted, I'm using the SRD.  I thought they already ruled that if it didn't have a directly printer LA it wasn't allowable (Hense the disallowing of the Paragon template).




It isn't listed with a level adjustment in the epic level handbook either.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Bialaska, your save dc's don't seem correct. Shouldn't it be 10 + 25 (charisma) + spell level, for some reason you have an extra 10 there.




I'm going with what the book said. When I analyzed it, it said 33+spell level and when the +intelligence was removed from it, it still left with 20 for some strange reason. Not sure where the 10 are coming from though.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> It isn't listed with a level adjustment in the epic level handbook either.




Epic Level Handbook. Page 156. Listed under CR 22, read over, ECL is 26.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 22, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> And Ha-Naga is ECL 26 according to page 156 in Epic level handbook.




Just out of curiosity, as I don't have my books here; is that the 3.0 printing or the revised 3.5 printing?  It may explain some of the confusion if people are looking at different editions of the book...


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2005)

There's a 3.5 version of the Epic Level Handbook? I've only heard of one version.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Epic Level Handbook. Page 156. Listed under CR 22, read over, ECL is 26.




However, as Bront noted, there is no listed level adjustment, just like the problem with the paragon template for the mindflayer.  It doesn't have a listed level adjustment only a listed ECL, thus he didn't allow the paragon template for the same reason.



			
				Bialaska said:
			
		

> I'm going with what the book said. When I analyzed it, it said 33+spell level and when the +intelligence was removed from it, it still left with 20 for some strange reason. Not sure where the 10 are coming from though.




You should always go with the standard calculations of 10 + modifier + spell level when making a character.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm fairly certain that there isn't a revised printing. The only printing they show on the webpage was in 2002, before the release of 3.5


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2005)

And it's not like you have to put on an epic race to play some character with very high attribute. In fact I've a character written up as backup that hasn't been near the Epic level Handbook, but just the PHB, Savage Species and Complete Warrior, which is rather powerful.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

What I have so far...

```
[B]Name:[/B] XXXX
[B]Class:[/B] Monk (27), Initiate of Pistis Sophia(3)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG
[B]Deity:[/B] Yes? ;)

[B]Str:[/B] 28 +8  (8p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 30       [B]XP:[/B] Lots
[B]Dex:[/B] 32 +11 (8p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +20        [B]HP:[/B] 482 (30d8+300)
[B]Con:[/B] 30 +10 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +41    [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 10/Evil, 10/Magic
[B]Int:[/B] 24 +7  (8p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 130'     [B]Spell Res:[/B] 37
[B]Wis:[/B] 34 +12 (8p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +11       [b]Energy Resistance[/b] 15 Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Sonic 
[B]Cha:[/B] 17 +3  (2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] 0          

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +10    +0    +11    +0    +3    +23    57
[B]Touch:[/B] 47              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 57
Monk Bonus: +6
Wis Bonus: +12
VoP Deflection: +5


                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      17   +10   +4     +32
[B]Ref:[/B]                       17   +11   +4     +32
[B]Will:[/B]                      17   +12   +4     +33

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Unarmed                   +37    2d10+13*     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Human, Celestial, Elven, Draconic, Fiendish, Aurin

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Vow of Poverty (BoED 29)
Armor Bonus 4, +1/3 levels (+1 starts at 3) = 10 AC
Exalted Feat: 1+1/2 levels =16 Feats
Endure Elements
Exalted Strike: +5, Considered Good Aligned
Sustinance
Deflection: +1/6 = +5 AC
Resistance: +1/6, starts at 7 = +4 to saves
Attributes: +2, +2/4 starting at 7th, 6 awards
+12 Wis
+10 Dex
+8 Con
+6 Str
+4 Int
+2 Cha
Natural Armor: +1/8 =+3
Mental Shielding :Immunte to Detect Thoughts, Discern Lies, detect alignment
DR: 10/Evil
Greater Sustinance
Energy Resistance 15 Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Sonic
Freedom of Movement
Regeneration Heal 1/level/hour, NL 1/level/5 min
True Seeing ability.

Flurry of Blows (Ex): When unarmored, a monk may strike with a flurry of blows at the expense of accuracy. When doing so, she may make one extra attack in a round at her highest base attack bonus, but this attack takes a –2 penalty, as does each other attack made that round. The resulting modified base attack bonuses are shown in the Flurry of Blows Attack Bonus column on Table: The Monk. This penalty applies for 1 round, so it also affects attacks of opportunity the monk might make before her next action. When a monk reaches 5th level, the penalty lessens to –1, and at 9th level it disappears. A monk must use a full attack action to strike with a flurry of blows.
When using flurry of blows, a monk may attack only with unarmed strikes or with special monk weapons (kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shuriken, and siangham). She may attack with unarmed strikes and special monk weapons interchangeably as desired. When using weapons as part of a flurry of blows, a monk applies her Strength bonus (not Str bonus x ?1-1/2 or x?1/2) to her damage rolls for all successful attacks, whether she wields a weapon in one or both hands. The monk can’t use any weapon other than a special monk weapon as part of a flurry of blows.
In the case of the quarterstaff, each end counts as a separate weapon for the purpose of using the flurry of blows ability. Even though the quarterstaff requires two hands to use, a monk may still intersperse unarmed strikes with quarterstaff strikes, assuming that she has enough attacks in her flurry of blows routine to do so. 
When a monk reaches 11th level, her flurry of blows ability improves. In addition to the standard single extra attack she gets from flurry of blows, she gets a second extra attack at her full base attack bonus.
Unarmed Strike: At 1st level, a monk gains Improved Unarmed Strike as a bonus feat. A monk’s attacks may be with either fist interchangeably or even from elbows, knees, and feet. This means that a monk may even make unarmed strikes with her hands full. There is no such thing as an off-hand attack for a monk striking unarmed. A monk may thus apply her full Strength bonus on damage rolls for all her unarmed strikes.
Usually a monk’s unarmed strikes deal lethal damage, but she can choose to deal nonlethal damage instead with no penalty on her attack roll. She has the same choice to deal lethal or nonlethal damage while grappling.
A monk’s unarmed strike is treated both as a manufactured weapon and a natural weapon for the purpose of spells and effects that enhance or improve either manufactured weapons or natural weapons.
Evasion (Ex): At 2nd level or higher if a monk makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if a monk is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless monk does not gain the benefit of evasion.
Fast Movement (Ex): At 3rd level, a monk gains an enhancement bonus to her speed, as shown on Table: The Monk. A monk in armor or carrying a medium or heavy load loses this extra speed.
Still Mind (Ex): A monk of 3rd level or higher gains a +2 bonus on saving throws against spells and effects from the school of enchantment.
Ki Strike (Su): At 4th level, a monk’s unarmed attacks are empowered with ki. Her unarmed attacks are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. Ki strike improves with the character’s monk level. At 10th level, her unarmed attacks are also treated as lawful weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction. At 16th level, her unarmed attacks are treated as adamantine weapons for the purpose of dealing damage to creatures with damage reduction and bypassing hardness.
Slow Fall (Ex): At 4th level or higher, a monk within arm’s reach of a wall can use it to slow her descent. When first using this ability, she takes damage as if the fall were 20 feet shorter than it actually is. The monk’s ability to slow her fall (that is, to reduce the effective distance of the fall when next to a wall) improves with her monk level until at 20th level she can use a nearby wall to slow her descent and fall any distance without harm.
Purity of Body (Ex): At 5th level, a monk gains immunity to all diseases except for supernatural and magical diseases.
Wholeness of Body (Su): At 7th level or higher, a monk can heal her own wounds. She can heal a number of hit points of damage equal to twice her current monk level each day, and she can spread this healing out among several uses.
Improved Evasion (Ex): At 9th level, a monk’s evasion ability improves. She still takes no damage on a successful Reflex saving throw against attacks, but henceforth she takes only half damage on a failed save. A helpless monk does not gain the benefit of improved evasion.
Diamond Body (Su): At 11th level, a monk gains immunity to poisons of all kinds.
Abundant Step (Su): At 12th level or higher, a monk can slip magically between spaces, as if using the spell dimension door, once per day. Her caster level for this effect is one-half her monk level (rounded down).
Diamond Soul (Ex): At 13th level, a monk gains spell resistance equal to her current monk level + 10. In order to affect the monk with a spell, a spellcaster must get a result on a caster level check (1d20 + caster level) that equals or exceeds the monk’s spell resistance.
Quivering Palm (Su): Starting at 15th level, a monk can set up vibrations within the body of another creature that can thereafter be fatal if the monk so desires. She can use this quivering palm attack once a week, and she must announce her intent before making her attack roll. Constructs, oozes, plants, undead, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to critical hits cannot be affected. Otherwise, if the monk strikes successfully and the target takes damage from the blow, the quivering palm attack succeeds. Thereafter the monk can try to slay the victim at any later time, as long as the attempt is made within a number of days equal to her monk level. To make such an attempt, the monk merely wills the target to die (a free action), and unless the target makes a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + 1/2 the monk’s level + the monk’s Wis modifier), it dies. If the saving throw is successful, the target is no longer in danger from that particular quivering palm attack, but it may still be affected by another one at a later time.
Timeless Body (Ex): Upon attaining 17th level, a monk no longer takes penalties to her ability scores for aging and cannot be magically aged. Any such penalties that she has already taken, however, remain in place. Bonuses still accrue, and the monk still dies of old age when her time is up.
Tongue of the Sun and Moon (Ex): A monk of 17th level or higher can speak with any living creature.
Empty Body (Su): At 19th level, a monk gains the ability to assume an ethereal state for 1 round per monk level per day, as though using the spell etherealness. She may go ethereal on a number of different occasions during any single day, as long as the total number of rounds spent in an ethereal state does not exceed her monk level.
Perfect Self: At 20th level, a monk becomes a magical creature. She is forevermore treated as an outsider rather than as a humanoid (or whatever the monk’s creature type was) for the purpose of spells and magical effects. Additionally, the monk gains damage reduction 10/magic, which allows her to ignore the first 10 points of damage from any attack made by a nonmagical weapon or by any natural attack made by a creature that doesn’t have similar damage reduction. Unlike other outsiders, the monk can still be brought back from the dead as if she were a member of her previous creature type.
Uncanny Dodge (Ex): At 3nd level, a Initiate of Pistis Sophia retains his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, he still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. If a barbarian already has uncanny dodge from a different class, he automatically gains improved uncanny dodge (see below) instead.

[B]Feats:[/B] Sacred Vow, Improved Grapple, Vow of Poverty, Power Attack, Resounding Blow, Improved Critical (Unarmed), Freezing the Lifeblood, Pain Touch, Exceptional Deflection (Epic), Imp Ki Strike (Epic), Self Concealment (Epic), Self Concealment (Epic), Touch of Golden Ice, Servant of the Heavans, Vow of Obediance, Nimbus of Light, Sanctify Ki, Holy Ki, Holy Radiance, Intuitive Attack, Gift of Faith, Vow of Abstinence, Quell The Profane, Vow of Chastity, Stigmata, Words of Creation, Stunning Fist, Deflect Arrows, Improved Trip, Self Concealment (Epic), Fist of the Heavens, Improved Unarmed Strike

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 330       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 33/16.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
XXXX                       X    +X          +X
XXXX                       X    +X          +X
XXXX                       X    +X          +X
XXXX                       X    +X          +X

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 0

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] XX
[B]Height:[/B] X'XX"
[B]Weight:[/B] XXXlb
[B]Eyes:[/B] XXXX
[B]Hair:[/B] XXXX
[B]Skin:[/B] XXXX
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX

Math and following:
[sblock]Stats
Initial
Str	15	8
Dex	15	8
Con	14	6
Int	15	8
Wis	15	8
Cha	10	2

Bonus
4 Dex
8 Wis
12 Con
16 Wis
20 Dex
24 Con
28 Con

+5 to all 6 (Books)

Str	20 +6=  28 +8
Dex	22 +10= 32 +11
Con	22 +8=  30 +10
Int	20 +4=  24 +7
Wis	22 +12= 34 +12
Cha	15 +2=  17 +3

Advance
27 Monk
3 Initiate of Pistis Sophia (BoED 64)


Feats
1 Sacred Vow
1 Improved Grapple
3 Vow of Poverty  (BoED 46)
6 Power Attack
9 Resounding Blow (BoED 46)
12 Improved Critical (Unarmed)
15 Freezing the Lifeblood
18 Pain Touch
21 Exceptional Deflection (Epic)
24 Imp Ki Strike (Epic)
27 Self Concealment (Epic)
30 Self Concealment (Epic)


Vow of Poverty (BoED 29)
Armor Bonus 4, +1/3 levels (+1 starts at 3) = 10 AC
Exalted Feat: 1+1/2 levels =16 Feats
Endure Elements
Exalted Strike: +5, Considered Good Aligned
Sustinance
Deflection: +1/6 = +5 AC
Resistance: +1/6, starts at 7 = +4 to saves
Attributes: +2, +2/4 starting at 7th, 6 awards
+12 Wis
+10 Dex
+8 Con
+6 Str
+4 Int
+2 Cha
Natural Armor: +1/8 =+3
Mental Shielding :Immunte to Detect Thoughts, Discern Lies, detect alignment
DR: 10/Evil
Greater Sustinance
Energy Resistance 15 Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Sonic
Freedom of Movement
Regeneration Heal 1/level/hour, NL 1/level/5 min
True Seeing ability.


Monk Feats
1 Stunning Fist
2 Deflect Arrows
6 Improved Trip
25 Self Concealment (Epic)

Initiate of Pistis Sophia
28 Fist of the Heavens (Wis 15, Stunning Fist)

Exhalted
4 Touch of Golden Ice
6 Servant of the Heavans (BoED 46)
8 Vow of Obediance
10 Nimbus of Light
12 Sanctify Ki (Ki(Lawful), Cha 15)
14 Holy Ki
16 Holy Radiance
18 Intuitive Attack
20 Gift of Faith
22 Vow of Abstinence
24 Quell The Profane
26 Vow of Chastity
28 Stigmata
30 Words of Creation[/sblock]


Now, I did have to extrapolate some of the Vow of Poverty benifits, but they were made fairly easily, and I noted them in my math section.  My big problem was that I was running out of Exhaulted feats I could take and wasn't sure if I could simply either choose a normal feat instead or even ignore the extra feat.  GM ruling on if I could take a normal feat with Vow of Poverty instead of exhaulted?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2005)

Just so you know Bront, vow of poverty generally slips behind when you hit epic levels, even extrapolating values.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Just so you know Bront, vow of poverty generally slips behind when you hit epic levels, even extrapolating values.



You mean in power, or just in general, or what?

I thought it was an interesting twist on the character.  This is the first Epic character I've ever built.  I did like the AC


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You mean in power, or just in general, or what?
> 
> I thought it was an interesting twist on the character.  This is the first Epic character I've ever built.  I did like the AC




*chuckles* In power and in versatility.  Being unable to customize your increase in powers really limits your abilities when you hit epic levels.  Plus, the way money increases at a higher rate at epic levels, vow of poverty falls behind usually.

And not to pick, but an AC of 47 at level 30, isn't all that high, I had that at 20 with the character I'm currently planning on expanding to level 30 for this game.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, as I don't have my books here; is that the 3.0 printing or the revised 3.5 printing?  It may explain some of the confusion if people are looking at different editions of the book...



The 3.5 version is all SRD, I don't think they revised much though.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *chuckles* In power and in versatility.  Being unable to customize your increase in powers really limits your abilities when you hit epic levels.  Plus, the way money increases at a higher rate at epic levels, vow of poverty falls behind usually.
> 
> And not to pick, but an AC of 47 at level 30, isn't all that high, I had that at 20 with the character I'm currently planning on expanding to level 30 for this game.



It will be interesting.  I still may change, just looking things over.  I understand it's limiting, but it's part of the concept, and I was enjoying the monk/touch of golden ice combo.  It's an AC of 57 btw, 47 is his touch AC.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The 3.5 version is all SRD, I don't think they revised much though.




That's right.  I knew they had made some updates for 3.5, and that they were in the SRD, but I had gotten mixed up with the PsiHB on the second printing bit...

*goes back to waiting for DM response before building a PC*


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It will be interesting.  I still may change, just looking things over.  I understand it's limiting, but it's part of the concept, and I was enjoying the monk/touch of golden ice combo.  It's an AC of 57 btw, 47 is his touch AC.




It is a nice combo, although I suggest you drop two levels of a class and pick up the Saint template .


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 22, 2005)

Turns out I'm not doing the Shiradi Eladrin after all. Took me awhile to work it through... infact I was almost done the entire build, when I found out that the BAB of a Shiradi Eladrin is equal to its HD as a Fighter. So as a level 30 character, I would get the BAB of a 12th level fighter, plus the epic bonuses. Great... if I weren't trying to create a melee character.

Looks like I'm going back to my Risen Martyr and working on his equipment.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> However, as Bront noted, there is no listed level adjustment, just like the problem with the paragon template for the mindflayer. It doesn't have a listed level adjustment only a listed ECL, thus he didn't allow the paragon template for the same reason.




Find your Epic Level Handbook. Open to page 156, read the 1st line:
CR Monster ECL
Then go down 12 lines and you'll read the following:
22 Ha-naga 26

ECL is Effective Character Level, the Level Adjustment is simply another word for this. Succubus is ECL 12. Human is ECL 1. The reason Paragon wasn't acceptable was because it was not the Mind Flayer Paragon, which has ECL 23, while there's not given any Level Adjustment for how much to add because of the template.


----------



## Endovior (Jun 22, 2005)

Eh, another Monk.  I already have one.

[sblock]
Eladrin Tiamar
Elf
Monk 20, Psychic Fist 10
Lawful Good
Str: 26  +8 (10 Points, +5 Innate, +3 Level)
Dex: 34 +12 (10 Points, +2 Racial, +5 Innate, +3 Level, +6 Item)
Con: 20  +5 (8 Points, -2 Racial, +5 Innate, +1 Level)
Wis: 26  +8 (10 Points, +5 Innate, +3 Age, +6 Item)
Int: 18  +4 (2 Points, +5 Innate, +3 Age)
Cha: 16  +3 (0 Points, +5 Innate, +3 Age)
Hp: 320
AC: 64 (+12 Dex, +11 Wis, +7 Monk, +15 Armor, +5 Deflection +4 Natural)
SR: 30
DR: 10/Magic
BaB: +15
Fortitude: +22 (+12 Base, +5 Epic, +5 Stat)
Reflex: +25 (+12 Base, +5 Epic, +8 Stat)
Will: +25 (+12 Base, +5 Epic, +8 Stat) [+27 vs Enchantment]
Speed: 260 feet
Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike (Bonus)
Stunning Fist (Bonus)
Combat Reflexes (Bonus)
Improved Disarm (Bonus)
Wild Talent
Deflect Arrows
Blind-Fight
Weapon Focus (Unarmed)
Improved Critical (Unarmed)
Psionic Fist
Greater Psionic Fist
Unavoidable Strike
Psionic Meditation
Infinite Deflection
Reflect Arrows
Exceptional Deflection
Epic Weapon Focus (Unarmed)
Special Abilities:
Flurry of Blows (Ex)
Evasion (Ex)
Improved Evasion (Ex)
Still Mind (Ex)
Ki Strike [Magic, Lawful, Adamantine] (Ex)
Slow Fall [Unlimited] (Ex)
Diamond Body (Su)
Abundant Step (Su)
Diamond Soul (Ex)
Quivering Palm (Su)
Timeless Body (Ex)
Tongue of the Sun and Moon (Ex)
Empty Body (Su)
Perfect Self
Skills:
Autohypnosis: 20 (10 Ranks, +8 Stat, +2 Synergy)
Balance: 41 (5 Ranks, +9 Stat, +2 Synergy, +20 Competence)
Climb: 38 (10 Ranks, +8 Stat, +20 Competence)
Concentration: 25 (10 Ranks, +5 Stat)
Diplomacy: 10 (5 Ranks, +3 Stat, +2 Synergy)
Escape Artist: 29 (20 Ranks, +9 Stat)
Hide: 34 (25 Ranks, +9 Stat)
Jump: 40 (5 Ranks, +8 Stat, +2 Synergy, +20 Competence)
Knowledge (Arcana): 9 (5 Ranks, +4 Stat)
Knowledge (Psionics): 26 (20 Ranks, +4 Stat, +2 Synergy)
Knowledge (Religion): 22 (18 Ranks, +4 Stat)
Listen: 23 (15 Ranks, +8 Stat)
Move Silently: 34 (25 Ranks, +9 Stat)
Psicraft: 24 (20 Ranks, +4 Stat)
Sense Motive: 33 (25 Ranks, +8 Stat)
Spot: 23 (15 Ranks, +8 Stat)
Swim: 13 (5 Ranks, +8 Stat)
Tumble: 54 (23 Ranks, +9 Stat, +2 Synergy, +20 Competence)
Powers: (258 Points/day)
1st
Expansion
Thicken Skin
2nd
Painful Strike
Psionic Lion's Charge
3rd
Empathic Feedback
Empathic Transfer, Hostile
4th
Immovability
Energy Adaptation
5th
Adapt Body
Psychofeedback

Items:
563100 Gp (note: to be spent!)
Amulet of the Planes
Bag of Holding Type IV
Boots of Swiftness
Bracers of Epic Armor +15
Crystal Ball with Telepathy
Monk's Belt
Periapt of Wisdom +6
Ring of Epic Psionics IX
Ring of Protection +5
Skin of the Defender
(Wizard's Fees, 30 Wish Spells)
[/sblock]

He doesn't look exceptional compared to some of the other behemoths out there... but he does have the nice feature of being able to reflect all ranged attacks, including spells requiring ranged touch, back on their user, all the time.  (Infinite Deflection + Reflect Arrows + Exceptional Deflection)  Just a minor neat result of the fact that they all modify the effects of Deflect Arrows and they all stack.  
Also note that buying Wish spells is somewhat cheaper then buying +5 Books of Boost Stat.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2005)

Hmm, interesting, Bront's character is almost exactly what I was planning:


```
[SIZE=3][b][/b][/SIZE]
[b]Human (Outsider (Native)) Saint Monk 28, LG[/b]
(Saint template, Book of Exalted Deeds (BoED) p. 184-6)

STR 18 (+4) (6 points, +4 Vow of Poverty)
DEX 22 (+6) (10 points, +6 Vow of Poverty
CON 16 (+3) (6 points, +2 Saint template)
INT 14 (+2) (6 points)
WIS 32 (+11) (10 points, +5 for levels, +8 Vow of Poverty, +2 Saint template, +1 Great Wisdom feat)
CHA 16 (+3) (2 points, +2 Vow of Poverty, +4 Saint template)


[b]Combat Stats:[/b]
Base Attack Bonus: +15/+10/+5
Melee: +23/+18/+13 [+15/+10/+5 BAB, +4 STR, +4 Epic]
Ranged: +25/+20/+15 [+15/+10/+5 BAB, +6 DEX, +4 Epic]
Hit Points: 227 [8 + (5 * 27 = 135) (levels) + 84 (CON)]
Armor Class: 61 [10 + 6 (DEX) + 11 (WIS) + 5 (Monk) + 13 (Exalted) + 3 (Deflection) + 2 (Natural) + 11 (Insight)]
Initiative: +6 [+6 DEX]
Movement Rate: 120 feet

[b]Attacks per round:[/b]
Exalted Unarmed Strike (+35/+30/+25 to hit, 2d10+9 dmg, Crit 20/x2)
Exalted Unarmed Flurry of Blows (+35/+35/+35/+30/+25 to hit, 2d10+9 dmg, Crit 20/x2)
Exalted Quarterstaff (+35/+30/+25 to hit, 1d6+9 dmg, Crit 20/x2)

[b]Armor:[/b]
+11 Wisdom bonus (Monk class feature)
+5 AC bonus (Monk class feature)
+13 Exalted bonus (Vow of Poverty)
+3 Deflection bonus (Vow of Poverty)
+2 Natural Armour (Vow of Poverty)
+11 Insight bonus (Saint template)


[b]Saving Throws:[/b]
Fort: +22 [+12 base, +3 CON, +4 Epic, +3 Resistance (Vow of Poverty)]
Ref: +25 [+12 base, +6 DEX, +4 Epic, +3 Resistance (Vow of Poverty)]
Will: +30 [+12 base, +11 WIS, +4 Epic, +3 Resistance (Vow of Poverty)]


[b]Feats:[/b]
Sacred Vow (1st level feat) (BoED p. 45)
Vow of Poverty (bonus human feat) (BoED p. 29-31, p. 48)
Improved Unarmed Strike (bonus Monk feat)
Stunning Fist (28/day, DC 39) (bonus Monk feat)
Nymph's Kiss (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 44)
Deflect Arrows (bonus Monk feat)
Intuitive Attack (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 44)
Combat Reflexes (3rd level feat)
Gift of Faith (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 43)
(6th level feat)
Improved Disarm (bonus Monk feat)
Nimbus of Light (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 44)
Touch of Golden Ice (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 47)
(9th level feat)
Stigmata (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 46)
(12th level feat)
Sanctify Ki Strike (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 46)
Holy Ki Strike (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 445)
(15th level feat)
Fist of the Heavens (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 43)
(18th level feat)
Exalted Spell Resistance (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 42)
Holy Radiance (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 44)
Improved Ki Strike (21st level feat)
Exceptional Deflection (24th level feat)
Improved Spell Resistance (bonus epic Monk feat)
Great Wisdom (27th level feat)


[b]Skills:[/b]
Balance +39 (31 ranks, +6 DEX, +2 synergy (Tumble))
Climb +35 (31 ranks, +4 STR)
Hide +37 (31 ranks, +6 DEX)
Jump +37 (31 ranks, +4 STR, +2 synergy (Tumble))
Listen +25 (14 ranks, +11 WIS)
Move Silently +37 (31 ranks, +6 DEX)
Sense Motive +42 (31 ranks, +11 WIS)
Spot +25 (14 ranks, +11 WIS)
Tumble +39 (31 ranks, +6 DEX, +2 synergy (Jump))


[b]Languages:[/b]
Common, Celestial, Elven.


[b]Special Abilities:[/b]
[u]Human special abilities:[/u]
Bonus feat at 1st level.
1 bonus skill point at every level (4 at 1st).
Favoured Class: Any.
[u]Monk special abilities:[/u]
AC bonus (WIS + 5 bonus to AC).  (Ex)
Flurry of Blows.  (Ex)
Unarmed Strike (2d10 base damage).  (Ex)
Evasion.  (Ex)
Fast Movement (+90 feet).  (Ex)
Still Mind (+2 to saves vs Enchantment spells).  (Ex)
Ki Strike (adamantine epic holy lawful).  (Ex)
Slow Fall (any distance).  (Ex)
Purity of Body (immune to all non-magical diseases).  (Ex)
Wholeness of Body (56 hp healing).  (Su)
Improved Evasion.  (Ex)
Diamond Body (immune to all poisons).  (Su)
Abundant Step ([i]dimesion door[/i] 1/day, 14th level caster, 960' range).  (Su)
Diamond Soul (SR 40).  (Ex)
Quivering Palm (DC 37).  (Su)
Timeless Body.  (Ex)
Tongue of the Sun and Moon (may speak with any living creature).  (Ex)
Empty Body (28 rounds of etherealness a day).  (Su)
Perfect Self (treated as a native outsider for spells, DR 10/magic).
[u]Vow of Poverty special abilities:[/u]  (BoED p. 29-31)
AC bonus (+13).  (Su)
Endure Elements.  (Ex)
Exalted Strike (+5 to hit and damage, good-aligned with regard to DR).  (Su)
Sustenance (no need to eat or drink).  (Ex)
Deflection (+3 to AC).  (Su)
Resistance (+3 to saves).  (Ex)
Ability Score Enhancement (+8 WIS, +6 DEX, +4 STR, +2 CON).  (Ex)
Natural Armour (+2).  (Ex)
Mind Shielding (immune to [i]detect thoughts[/i], [i]discern lies[/i], and any attemts to detect alignment).  (Ex)
Damage Reduction (DR 10/evil).  (Su)
Greater Sustenance (no need to breathe).  (Ex)
Energy Resistance (acid, cold, electricity, fire and sonic 15).  (Ex)
Freedom of Movement (may act as if continually under the effects of the [i]freedom of movement[/i] spell).  (Ex)
Regeneration (heals 1 point of damage/level every hour).  (Ex)
True Seeing (continous [i]true seeing[/i] effect).  (Su)
[u]Saint template special abilities:[/u]  (BoED p. 184-6)
Holy Power (+2 to the DCs of all spell-like, supernatural and extraordinary abilities).  (Su)
Holy Touch (+1d6 dmg against evil creatures, +1d8 dmg against evil undead and outsiders).  (Su)
Spell-Like Abilities: At will - [i]guidance[/i], [i]resistance[/i], [i]virtue[/i], [i]bless[/i] (caster level 28, save DCs 13 + spell level).
Damage Reduction (DR 10/evil).  (Ex)
Fast Healing 10.  (Ex)
Immunities: Immune to acid, cold, electricity, and petrification.  (Ex)
Keen Vision (low-light vision and 60' darkvsion).  (Ex)
Protective Aura (20' radius aura of light, acts as a double strength [i]magic circle against evil[/i] and a [i]lesser globe of invulnerability[/i], both as if cast by a 28th level cleric).  (Su)
Resistances (Fire resistance 10, +4 to Fortitude saves against poison).  (Ex)
Tongues (always active [i]tongues[/i] spell, as if cast by a 14th level cleric).  (Su)


[b]Equipment:[/b]
Backpack:
- 1 day's trail rations
- Waterskin (full)
Wearing / Carrying:
- Monk's Outfit
- Quartestaff
- Dagger
- Sling
- 20 sling stones

Total Weight Carried: 15 lb
Load: Light


[b]Current XP:[/b]
Current:  
Next Level:
```

On the note of the Vow of Poverty feat, it's worth noting that the only ability that has an explicitly uncapped advancement is the Exalted bonus to AC, which increases at every third level.  All of the other abilities are gained at specific levels, rather than stating they advance at a given rate.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't get it.  What's so good about monks?


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 22, 2005)

SRD:

"If the additional costs put the spell’s total cost above 3,000 gp, that spell is not generally available."


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2005)

Monks are pretty nifty due to them being all-round versatile. Lots of attacks (but not super-good at hitting), lots of damage (2d10 unarmed damage), easy to get a high AC due to the boost that can happen through Wisdom, All saves are good (not to forget that the dex and wis are getting boosted already), No dependency of items (Unlike almost all other characters), Specialist of Movement who besides increased land speed so spring attack can be utilized to the fullest, also gives evasion and improved evasion. And in addition to that some decent skills and a lot of other abilities.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 22, 2005)

They certainly are very good at staying alive and running away, aren't they... not nearly enough firepower to keep up in epic levels, though.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 22, 2005)

Between SR, DR, excellent saves, Improved Evasion, Ranged Deflection and the ability to heal themselves Monks have more inherent survivability than pretty much any other class.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm going back to the drawing board because I don't want my character to resemble anyone else's too much. 

Has the lack of Epic spell casting is pretty much nerfed away most people's urges to play arcane casters?


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, you don't need epic spells to stay viable.  Not when you have Shapechange and Timestop.

2d10+strength (say 36... that's +13) doesn't amount to much in epic levels, when everybody has 300+ hit points.  Might be a little scary with Vorpal, or if you can get your Stunning up real high, but that's about it.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 22, 2005)

Doesn't look like it.  I saw at least two full Arcane casters on the Evil side and (I think) at least on on the Good side.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 22, 2005)

I've got my character up to where I'm comfortable with it. Updated the original post here: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2348555&postcount=74

Without buffs, on a 19 or 20 I'll hit the Ha-Naga with my first attack! Not the second... or the third... or the fourth...

Hopefully things will work out.

I added usage of the Manuals, and changed my shield around, and spread my money around on DMG items rather than ELH items. Hopefully it'll work out. I'm still upset at the weapon choices in the ELH. You get two choices: you can either choose to have a weapon with lots of extra buffs, or you can choose to have a weapon which goes over +5. You can't have both. Because if I made my +5 scimitar there with its extra effects into a +6 scimitar with the same effects, it would cost more than ten times more.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 22, 2005)

There's an ioun stone that gives +1 competence to attack, skill checks, and ability checks. Get that and you'll hit on a 17. Also, get Magebane for another +2. Alternatively, Brilliant Energy lets you ignore Armor bonus to AC.

And lastly, you should have a commissioned Polymorph Any Object cast on you. It'll probably get dispelled, but it's good while it lasts, and it only costs 1200gp.

Is this a good time to mention that, under the right conditions, my build goes up to about AC74?


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2005)

If you wanna kill mages and others relying on spells, then get yourself the Mageslayer feat and with that as prereq you can take Pierce Magical Concealment and Pierce Magical Protection. They are in Complete Arcana. Of course if you rely on spells, then it's not the feat for you, but for the fighterish type it's incredible.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 22, 2005)

Indeed.  Take PMP and no mage will ever go near you again.  They'll kill you from afar instead.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 22, 2005)

All sound advice. I have acted on most of it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 22, 2005)

*Work in Progress*

I might change this to a Thri-Kreen.

*Rynn*
Male, Half-Fiend Elan Rgr1/Egoist12/IthSlr10/WarShpr3: CR 29; Medium Outsider (Psionic); HD 1d8+9(Ranger) , 12d4+108(Psion) , 10d8+90(Illithid Slayer) , 3d8+27(Warshaper) ; hp 343; Init +9; Spd 30; AC:20 (Flatfooted:11 Touch:19); Atk +30/25/20 base melee, +24/19/14 base ranged; +31 (1d4+10, 2 Claw); +30 (1d6+15, Bite); SA: Smite Good (Su) ; SQ: Repletion (Su), Resilience (Su), Resistance (Su), Naturally Psionic: 2 Bonus PP, Damage Reduction (Su): 10/Magic, Spell Resistance (Ex): 26 + 10; AL LE; SV Fort +24, Ref +21, Will +24; STR 32, DEX 28, CON 28, INT 28, WIS 24, CHA 30.

*Skills:*
Autohypnosis +33, Bluff +9, Climb +14, Concentration +37, Hide +25, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +13, Knowledge (Psionics) +27, Listen +16, Move Silently +25, Psicraft +34, Search +14, Spot +20, Survival +20, Tumble +18. 

*Feats:*
Armor Proficiency: heavy, Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Epic Expanded Knowledge (Not sure yet), Expanded Knowledge (Claws of the Beast), Expanded Knowledge (Claws of the Vampire), Extend Power, Improved Natural Attack: Claw, Improved Rapidstrike: Claw, Leadership, Metamorphic Transfer, Naturally Psionic 2, Overchannel, Rapidstrike: Claw, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Talented, Track, Weapon Focus: Claw.

*Spells Known (Psion):*

*Possessions:* 
Wealth: 3313000 GP
*Magic:*
Tome of Clear Thought +5 (137,000 gp)
Tome of Leadership and Influence +4 (110,000 gp)
Tome of Understanding +4 (110,000 gp)
Manual of Quickness of Action +4 (110,000 gp)
Wondrous: Manual of Gainful Exercise +4 (110,000 gp)
Wondrous: Manual of Bodily Health +4 (110,000 gp).
Belt of Magnificence +6 (200,000)


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 22, 2005)

Here is what I am playing around with:

Name: Korjan Heurn
Race: Infernal
Class : ECL 30

Strength 58 (15 Base + 32 Race + 5 Inherent + 6 Enhancement)
Dexterity 40 (15 Base + 14 Race +5 Inherent + 6 Enhancement)
Constitution 44 (15 Base +18 Race + 5 Inherent + 6 Enhancement)
Intelligence 30 (14 Base + 12 Race + 4 Inherent)
Wisdom 40 (13 Base + 16 Race + 5 Inherent + 6 Enhancement)
Charisma 42 (13 Base + 18 Race + 5 Inherent + 6 Enhancement)

Hit Dice: 40d8 +680
Hit Points: 883

Armor Class: 71 (10 +39 Natural, +8 Armor, +10 Dex, +5 Deflection, -1 Size)

Melee:
Jovar +74/+69/+64/+59 (40 BAB +24 Strength, +5 Enhancement, +3 Weapon Focus, +2 Prowess) 
3d6 + 41 15-20/x2 + 1d6 + DC 49 Fort Save or die
Saves:

Fort +44 (22 Base + 17 Con + 5 Resistance)
Refl +42 (22 Base + 15 Dex + 5 Resistance)
Will +46 (22Base + 15 Wis + 5 Resistance +4 Unamed)

Skills:

Balance +39(23)
Bluff +37(20)
Concentration +61(43)
Diplomacy +60(43)
Disguise +38(20)
Escape Artist +38(20)
Gather Information +37(20)
Hide +59(43)
Jump +45(20)
Knowledge (Arcana) +54(43)
Knowledge (The Planes) +54(43)
Knowledge (Religion) +31(20)
Knowledge (History) +31(20)
Listen +59(43)
Move Silently +59(43) 
Search +54(43)
Sense Motive +59(43)
Spell craft +54(43)
Spot +59(43)
Tumble +54(38)

Feats:
Power Attack, Cleave, Leadership, Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Jovar, Weapon Focus: Jovar, Improved Critical: Jovar, Great Cleave, Epic Leadership, Overwhelming Critical, Devastating Critical, Epic Will, Epic Weapon Focus: Jovar, Epic Prowess(x2)

Abilities:
-Natural weapons and weapons wielded are treated as epic, evil, and lawful
-Improved Grab: automatically starts grapple when hits with a claw versus Large or smaller
-Spell Suck: hits with a bite attack take highest prepared slot or 2 Int damage if no spells 
-Learned Spell Immunity:  If an infernal is affected by a spell cast by a particular spellcaster, the infernal thereafter becomes immune to that spell when cast by that spellcaster. 
-Spell Like Abilities: At will—animate dead, blasphemy,  blur, charm person, create undead darkness, deeper darkness, desecrate detect chaos, detect good, detect law, detect magic, fear, fireball, greater dispel magic, hold person, greater invisibility, magic circle against good, major image, produce flame, polymorph, pyrotechnics, read magic, scrying, suggestion, symbol of death, telekinesis, greater teleport (self + 1,000lbs), unholy aura, unholy blight, unhallowed, wall of fire, 1/day—fire storm, implosion, meteor swarm Caster level 26th; save DC 26 + spell level. . 
-Summon four pit fiends once per day 
-Immune to polymorphing, petrification, and other form-altering attacks; 
-not subject to energy drain, ability drain, ability damage or death from massive damage
-immune to mind-affecting effects 
-fire resistance 20 
-cold resistance 20 
-permanent nondetection effect (DC 55 caster check to detect)
-true seeing at will 
-Blindsight 500ft
-Telepathy out to 1,000 ft
-Regeneration 15: Takes normal damage from Good or Chaotic Weapons
-Fast Healing 15
-Spell Resistance 38
-Damage Reduction 35/epic
-Land Movement 80ft
-Flight 240 (perfect)
-Space 10ft
-Reach 10ft
-Natural Armor +34
-60ft Darkvision
-Does not eat or sleep
-Natural Attacks: 2 claws (4d6+Str+ imp grab), 1 bite(4d8+half str+spell suck), 2 wings (2d6+half Str) , 1 tail slam +50 (4d8+half str) 

Equipment:
687,500 +5 Books (x5)
110,000 +4 Book


32,760 Dreaming Crystal: Dream Travel (CL 13) 1/day
169,000 Bracers of Defense +8, Heavy Fortification
50,000 Amulet of Natural Armor +5 (enhancement)
144,000 Belt of Physical Prowess: +6 Enhancement Bonus to Str, Dex, Con
90,000 Harkatur Gem of Insight: +6 Enhancement to Wis, Cha (head slot)
25,000 Cloak of Resistance +5
20,000 Luckstone
216,000 Ring of Greater Energy Resistance (Universal)
147,500 Ring of Protection +5, Freedom of Movement and Evasion
50,000 +5 Jovar
3,257,890 unspent


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 22, 2005)

Hehe. That Infernal makes the Ha-naga looks like it's a tiny kitten.

However Infernal was Errataed to ECL 40.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, yeah, but...



			
				Albedo said:
			
		

> All rules will be as printed, no Errata.




That said, it's still completely absurd and I expect The Man to start laying about with the Banhammer pretty soon...


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 23, 2005)

Woot! I should have noticed that. Then I could have come up with even more munchkinned characters...


----------



## Jarval (Jun 23, 2005)

Hmm, I'm starting to think that mere mortals can't really compete with the likes of the Infernal and the Ha-Naga.  Still, doesn't stop me from trying


----------



## Elocin (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok I am SO glad I am on the side of evil.  I thought I was pretty good at making a munchkin character but I can see I need to take a lot of lessons.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 23, 2005)

*Is still trying to figure out how the Infernal has a -10 LA*


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> Eh, another Monk.  I already have one.



Yeah, I had been working on a monk when you mentioned it, not sure if I posted it before hand.

I'll have to look into the saint template.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

I think they need to fix the no errata thing.  I'm suprised no one's tried the weretouched master bear for the +16 Str, +2 Dex, +8 Con.

Ugh, 3 monks on the side of good.  I had hoped my idea would be interesting and 

And while they were given at specific levels, many of the bonuses can be extrapolated, and it only fits well to balance the VoP at epic levels, otherwise, it is definately underpowered.  We'd need a GM's ruling though on that.

You could also extrapolate a few other thigns on the VoP that I didn't.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ugh, 3 monks on the side of good.  I had hoped my idea would be interesting



Well, I'm dropping my Monk concept, and going for an Apostle of Peace instead.  It looks like an interesting class 

As for the Saint template, I can thoroughly recommend it, if only for the Insight bonus equal to your Wisdom modifier that it grants to your AC.  I think that would bump your character's AC up to a rather impressive 69, all told.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Sweet, and I forgot to age him too, thanks.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, I have plenty of ideas.  Some are more Munchkined than others.

Half-Dragon Feral Ogre Barbarian/Bear Warrior/Warshaper 7/10/5 <- The strength beast. With templates you get a +24 racial bonus to strength. Give strength boosting stuff and it goes even higher. And when you then need some extra power, you simply activate the Bear Warrior's Dire Bear form, which gives you an extra +20 strength in addition to other stuff.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Well, I have plenty of ideas.  Some are more Munchkined than others.
> 
> Half-Dragon Feral Ogre Barbarian/Bear Warrior/Warshaper 7/10/5 <- The strength beast. With templates you get a +24 racial bonus to strength. Give strength boosting stuff and it goes even higher. And when you then need some extra power, you simply activate the Bear Warrior's Dire Bear form, which gives you an extra +20 strength in addition to other stuff.



What's wrong with the L30 Commoner?  Have any of those munchkined out?


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a suggestion:

We drop all ECL races and templates from the ELH.


I stat'ed that up mostly as a reflex action from the paragon template.  I didn't finish it because I was feeling a little guilty about it.  I think we can see from the stats of the two characters built using those rules, they are at a completely different level than other character not built with those rules.  On the other hand, if everyone is comfortable with that, then I won't argue.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 23, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Half-Dragon Feral Ogre Barbarian/Bear Warrior/Warshaper 7/10/5 .




4 Racial Hit Dice (Ogre)
2 Level adjust (Ogre)
3 Level Adjust (Half-Dragon)
1 Level Adjust (Feral)
7 Barbarian
10 Bear Warrior
5 Warshaper

32nd level?


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 23, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> I have a suggestion:
> 
> We drop all ECL races and templates from the ELH.
> 
> ...



I concur. We just need to hear from the DMs though.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> I have a suggestion:
> 
> We drop all ECL races and templates from the ELH.
> 
> ...



I agree as well.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 23, 2005)

wow, this thread doubled in size pretty damn quickly. I'd just like to say first of all, so far everything seems to look like its running pretty smoothly, so I'd like to suggest a start date on Saturday (five days from now), unless anybody has any objections. In terms of characters, I'm gonna be going through and looking at everything you guys have done, checking math and concepts ect. in about two days from now, so keep posting and updating and make my life easier. Now in terms of ECL, ECL is NOT a level adjustment. Creatures with a level adjustment were ones specifically designed with the idea that they could be played as characters. If you look through the monsters manual, any undead without a template, constructs, magical beasts and alot of other creature types were built without an ECL. These are the kinds of things Jemal and I were trying to avoid when making this thing, since they don't really fit in properly with the other characters. This is just my opinion of course, but LA was made to prevent characters from being anything they wanted to. Now, in terms of new players, yes theres room. I'm not sure how much yet, but my next post will have a players list on it, so I'll be able to see which side is undermanned (probably evil). Please correct me if I put your name in the wrong place.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 23, 2005)

Evil: Rkhet, Bialaska, d'Anconia, Cursed Quinn, Elocin, Pyrex (I hope. good is definatly leading). (6)

Good: Endovior, RobotRobotI, Kerrz, Jarval, Bront, Bobitron, Wrahn, James Heard, D20Dazza, Ferrix. (10)

Alright, now that I've seen the numbers, I'm gonna close off recruiting on the side of good. I was origionally gonna have 8 to be the max on both sides, but since I got a co-DM now, what the hell. vbmenu_register("postmenu_2348965", true);


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Some of those on the good size have bowed out already I believe.  (Not me)


----------



## Albedo (Jun 23, 2005)

Now is the time to show you guys the ultimate opponents. These beings will be opposing both sides. I am gonna warn you guys now that any direct combat from any unprepared party members againts these uber foes shouldn't last for more than one round, and I don't think you guys are gonna like the outcome. Try to think of them as agents off of the first matrix, except that for now, there ain't gonna be any Neo's to pull your butts out of the fire. One of the objectives of this campain will be for you guys to defeat these things, but I'm not expecting miracles right away. When you develop a fool-proof plan and think your characters are strong enough though, go nuts. Heres what you know about these bringers of destruction. All of these are abominations, and are attempting to destroy everything in existence.

Hecatoncheires: This is a creature originally posted in the ELH, but there are some "slight" differences. This is the creature that destroyed hell. and is currently waging a war with the forces of good. Witness accounts say that this things is at least three times faster than others of its kind. Its a lot stronger and it uses abilities that it shouldn't have. On a peculiar note, the swords usually used by normal Hecatoncheires are grafted to the hands on this one, and there are no boulders used by it. Another unusual occurrence has been that a large number of people killed by the abomination have become soulless and are unable to be resurrected. This has been found to be mostly found in the stronger people slain by the Hecatoncheires. It is currently making its rampage in the continent of Almanion (one of five continents). 

Gobilain: This abomination suddenly appeared in the elemental plain of Earth. It is a small sized creature, and yet it can devour anything of any size in an instant. (Think of Nibbler of of Futerama). It is devouring the whole plain, and is already halfway through it. A small task force of good warriors has been sent to the plain to find a way to stop it, but their efforts have been fruitless thus far.

Fuzzy Bederp (I'm not sure of the spelling at this time, since its Jemal's Idea): Few beings were able to escape the destruction of the Abyss, but the ones who have tell very unusual tales. They talk of fuzzy yellow balls which bounce into anything that lives or is of a magical nature. While these unusual balls were easily defeated, anything they bounced into soon became balls themselves, and soon these silly but destructive beings of destruction overwhelmed the infinate number of fiends in the Abyss and afterwards, all of the levels of the Abyss simply collapsed. The location of these balls is currently unkown.

Strife: It has been determined by numerous accounts that there is an abomination hiding in the plane of Shadows. While the only thing people have been able to see has been a large shadow, the power and destructive tendencies of this being have led all who have investigated its handy work to believe that it is indeed and abomination. It is responsible for the disappearances and murders of many important and influential people, on the sides of both good and evil. While nobody has seen it fight and lived to tell the tale, it is known that this shadow beast can pass between the plane of Shadows and any planes connected to it effortlessly through any shadows it encounters. 

?????: While only four abominations have been spotted, there is rumored to be a fifth. The plane of Celestia, as well as the ENTIRE origional good Pantheon has dissapeared. This is unusual because none of the known abominations have been near Celestia. There is no evidence of what cause this dissapearance, and the suddenness at which it happens hints that the one who did it is much more powerful than even the abominations. Investigation of this matter has been put off until a less turbulent time.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 23, 2005)

I've been trying to keep track of those who dropped out. If I missed any, please feel free to let me know, so I can update the list.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Bobitron droped from good, so did Prof Yeti, though you don't have him listed.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 23, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> 1 & 2) Tattoos was simply an easy way to explain how things do not take an item slot (as per DMG, in which a magic item that has no space limitation costs x2. And it's simply a doubling of the cost of already existing magic items that aren't epic. Bracers of Armor +8, Gloves of Dexterity +6, Cloak of Charisma +6. None of those are epic items and those are among the things that has simply had it's price multiplied by 2. Those items already exist in the ordinary DMG, they're not some item that doesn't appear for the first time as Epic.




While that does technically work, I think I'm going to dissalow the use of Tattoos for that purpose simply because they aren't 'ITEMS'.  Items can be lost, found, sold, stolen, etc, etc... magic Tattoos are pretty permanent unless Disjoined or destroyed.

Plus if you run across a mean DM, a simple ERASE spell, and....


----------



## Jemal (Jun 23, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Yeah. That's slightly skewed. What makes me laugh is that someone pointed me to the Errata for the ELH to see if the Ha-Naga had changed and it actually hadn't. Apparently the Wizards who live by the coast believe that 26 is just right for the Ha-Naga.
> 
> Now if only there were a book with epic level GOOD monsters that have badly skewed ECLs for the other team to choose from. I've been looking at the Shiradi Eladrin, and I just don't think that its ECL of 24 can compete with the Ha-Naga's ECL of 26. I'm not even sure it could compete with the build I've already made.
> 
> ...




I believe that Albedo's allready stated that we're NOT using ECL.  If it doesn't have an entry that says LEVEL ADJUSTMENT: +#, then it's not a valid race.  Period.  Because of this, there's no REAL problem with what you've stated.  Also, this takes care of: 



			
				wrahn said:
			
		

> I have a suggestion:
> 
> We drop all ECL races and templates from the ELH.
> 
> I stat'ed that up mostly as a reflex action from the paragon template. I didn't finish it because I was feeling a little guilty about it. I think we can see from the stats of the two characters built using those rules, they are at a completely different level than other character not built with those rules. On the other hand, if everyone is comfortable with that, then I won't argue.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 23, 2005)

If y'all need another evil player, I can come up with something foul in the near future.  It looks like they need a few more players to balance out.

Thinking something rogue-ish.  It'll obviously be more complex.  Otherwise, something cleric-ish, but my first priority for concepts is rogue.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 23, 2005)

Updated Player List: 
Evil: Rkhet, Bialaska, d'Anconia, Cursed Quinn, Elocin, Pyrex (Hopefully.. Need more evil bastards), RandomPrecision. (7)

Good: Endovior, RobotRobotI, Kerrz, Jarval, Bront, Wrahn, James Heard, D20Dazza, Ferrix. (9)


Looks like that'll be pretty much all the people we've got room for.  Maybe one or two more evil if someone wants in.  Recruiting's pretty much closed now.

So it's looking pretty good so far.  I think we've got everything sorted out on our end pretty much, so get those characters worked up.  We'll be starting the game on Saturday, and reviewing characters on Thursday.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 23, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I believe that Albedo's allready stated that we're NOT using ECL. If it doesn't have an entry that says LEVEL ADJUSTMENT: +#, then it's not a valid race. Period.




ECL just means Effective Character Level, so I'm slightly confused by this.  We can play races with Level Adjustments, correct?

(and I don't intend to use something epic, I was thinking about a human half-fiend)


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 23, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Now in terms of ECL, ECL is NOT a level adjustment. Creatures with a level adjustment were ones specifically designed with the idea that they could be played as characters. If you look through the monsters manual, any undead without a template, constructs, magical beasts and alot of other creature types were built without an ECL. These are the kinds of things Jemal and I were trying to avoid when making this thing, since they don't really fit in properly with the other characters. This is just my opinion of course, but LA was made to prevent characters from being anything they wanted to. Now, in terms of new players, yes theres room. I'm not sure how much yet, but my next post will have a players list on it, so I'll be able to see which side is undermanned (probably evil). Please correct me if I put your name in the wrong place.




First, does this mean I need to make a different character?  (Which is not a problem)
Second, since good is outnumbering evil, can I change sides?


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 23, 2005)

RandomPrecision said:
			
		

> ECL just means Effective Character Level, so I'm slightly confused by this.  We can play races with Level Adjustments, correct?
> 
> (and I don't intend to use something epic, I was thinking about a human half-fiend)




From the SRD


> Level Adjustment
> This line is included in the entries of creatures suitable for use as player characters or as cohorts (usually creatures with Intelligence scores of at least 3 and possessing opposable thumbs). Add this number to the creature’s total Hit Dice, including class levels, to get the creature’s effective character level (ECL). A character’s ECL affects the experience the character earns, the amount of experience the character must have before gaining a new level, and the character’s starting equipment.




ECL = Level Adjust + Racial Hit Dice + Class Level

Not trying to be difficult here, just trying to be percise.  On the otherhand, outlawing things that don't have LA effectively eliminates material (such as the ELH) that predated that concept.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 23, 2005)

WORLD: 
Matra

CONTINENTS: 
Almanion - currently plagued by the Hecatoncheires.  Forests/plains, temperate climate, 13 Cities, 9 destroyed, mainly populaed by Undead (Previously Elves/humans/halflings)
Hezabron - Mountainous region, 7 Major Cities, mainly populated by Dwarves/gnomes/dragons.  
Derafia - Blown up.. cause unknown.  Tidal waves/earthquakes plaguing nearby islands over last few months.
Flynn - Main Good Stronghold, 8 Major Cities, populated by all humanoid races
Villin - Main Evil Stronghold, 10 Major Cities, populated by races of all kinds, mostly evil.


In terms of History, feel free to pick your own names for Cities/etc, and make up events, we'll incorporate/use them unless there's a big problem in which case we'll inform you.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 23, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> From the SRD
> 
> 
> ECL = Level Adjust + Racial Hit Dice + Class Level




True.  now read the first sentence of that quote YOU posted.  

LEVEL ADJUSTMENT
This line is included in the entries of _creatures suitable for use as player characters or as cohorts_

If it has a level adjustment line, it's ok.  If it doesn't, it's not.  *No matter how good people are at figuring out ECL related info.*

BTW, I'ld also point out that if LA + HD = ECL, then all the monsters in the ELH have a +0 LA... their ECL's are equal to their HD according to the chart.  This is one of MANY reasons we're not using ECL's.


And ALso yes you can switch sides, and yes you'll have to make a new character b/c the old one isn't a race with a LA.

Random: Your character's fine b/c Half-fiend has a printed level adjustment



EDIT:  Also I'll be heading out for a while.  will be back in aprox 6 hours to answer any more questions that've been posted since.. now.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 23, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Second, since good is outnumbering evil, can I change sides?




I smell a character background there...

Wink.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 23, 2005)

Does the 40 point buy include ability points gained at 4th/8th/.../28th levels?

I assume so, since that's pretty high.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 23, 2005)

No. It doesn't. Atleast, it had better not, because we've all been adding seven ability points to our characters.

This is a ridiculously high-powered campaign, have you seen some of the character builds so far? Even ignoring the bad races, some of these characters are pretty strong.

Edit: Also added some names to my backstory. I'm not sure if the story needs work or not. I could go into more detail, but I'm fairly certain it would be overkill.

Anyway added a few places to the landscape:
- Bolagon, a small mining town halfway up a mountain on the continent of Hezabron inhabited mostly by humans with a mix of other races thrown in.
- Pellamon, the closest large city to Bolagon, ruled by a triad of enterprising dragons who believe that taxation is the true path to wealth. The proximity to the mining areas run by the various races has given the town a melting-pot feel, however the architecture is predominantly dwarven - after all, if dragons are going to build a town, they're going to make sure it's a worthy town.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2005)

Yay... no exceptionally crazy stuff to deal with.

Awww Wrahn, don't switch sides, I don't wanna fight


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 23, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> While that does technically work, I think I'm going to dissalow the use of Tattoos for that purpose simply because they aren't 'ITEMS'. Items can be lost, found, sold, stolen, etc, etc... magic Tattoos are pretty permanent unless Disjoined or destroyed.
> 
> Plus if you run across a mean DM, a simple ERASE spell, and....




Would it be fine if I make unslotted items that are not tattoos, though?  I'm thinking something like Stone of Luck.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 23, 2005)

You know what we need to take on those Abominations?  Somebody make a cleric/cosmic descryer.

Or, even better, barbarian/sorcerer/frenzied berserker/rage mage/cosmic descryer.  Use Wish to duplicate Holy Word.

[edit]: wait... that wouldn't work.  One level too high to be duplicated.  Hmmm...

barbarian 1/Fighter 2/Sorcerer 4/Ur-priest 2/Mystic Theurge 8/Frenzied Berserker 4/Cosmic Descryer 7

Not sure how the requirements pan out, but it's got levels to spare.

[edit 2] purely as a mental exercise, I went ahead and drew it up.  It looks something like this:

Requirements:

Ur-priest: Bluff 6, Arcana 5, Planes 5, Religion 8, Spellcraft 8, Iron Will, SF(evil)
Rage Mage: bab +4, 2nd lvl arcane spells, rage/frenzy ability
FB:bab +6, cleave, destructive rage, intimidating rage, power attack, rage ability
Cosmic Descryer: Know Planes 24, SF(conj), Energy Resistance

Bard 1 or Warlock 1 Able Learner, Power Attack
Barb 1
Wiz 1 Iron Will
Wiz 2
Wiz 3
Wiz 4 Spell Focus (Evil)
Urp 1
Urp 2 
Theurge 1 Destructive Rage
Theurge 2
Theurge 3
Theurge 4 Cleave
Theurge 5 
Theurge 6 
Theurge 7 Intimidating Rage
Theurge 8
FB 1
FB 2 Spell Focus (Conj)
FB 3 
FB 4
-EPIC-
Wiz 5 spare metamagic feat, Energy Resistance (Sonic)
Rage Mage 1 
Rage Mage 2
Cosmic Descryer 1 spare epic feat
Cosmic Descryer 2
Cosmic Descryer 3
Cosmic Descryer 4 spare epic feat
Cosmic Descryer 5
Cosmic Descryer 6
Cosmic Descryer 7 spare epic feat

caster levels: wizard 17(9th), ur-priest 17(9th)
BAB: 12+epic bonus, just enough to get your third attack.  Use Divine Power + Shapechange to fight.
Once per day, use Deathless Frenzy + Spell Rage + Cosmic Connection + Holy Word to smack down gods and abominations.  But only if you're eeeevil.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 23, 2005)

RandomPrecision: 40 point buy is NOT counting the ones you get for level, it's 40 points on the 'standard point-buy' chart, and THEN you add your lvl bonuses.

Rkhet: yes, as long as they're items, and as long as they're not ridiculously small.  stone = ok.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2005)

If it's cool I've decided to change tact a little and try things with an Avoral Guardinal 15 (PlH 19)/Ranger 10/ Dread Commando 5 (HoB 103)?? I'm working on him at the mo so I hope it's peachy  .

Anyone got any good ideas for empowering his claws and wings???

Quick DM question: I want to take Two-weapon rend (epic 68) and one of the pre-reqs is ambidexterity how do you want to play it? Ignore that pre-req?


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 23, 2005)

Hmm. If you feel that you have too much money on hand and doesn't know what to spend them on, is it allowed to give your cohort some of the phat lewt?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 23, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> If it's cool I've decided to change tact a little and try things with an Avoral Guardinal 15 (PlH 19)/Ranger 10/ Dread Commando 5 (HoB 103)?? I'm working on him at the mo so I hope it's peachy  .
> 
> Anyone got any good ideas for empowering his claws and wings???
> 
> Quick DM question: I want to take Two-weapon rend (epic 68) and one of the pre-reqs is ambidexterity how do you want to play it? Ignore that pre-req?




In 3.5, two weapon fighting has the effect of both 3.0 two fight and ambi dex, and so it counts as both.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2005)

*DRAFT PC - Still working on it*

Hi there,

Here's my draft. I've still got to do magic items so haven't included ability bonuses as things may change depending on items. Also got to do the descriptive side of things. I'll work on magic items tomorrow. I would have attached the 'scratch sheet', but I'm not sure how (I see how to do images and links but how do I do my txt?). Let me know where the problems are when you get a chance please, and if anyone has any suggestions I'm more than happy to take them on board.

Cheers

Daz


```
[b]XXX[/b] 
[b]Avoral Guardinal 15 (PlH 19)/Ranger 10/ Dread Commando 5 (HoB 103)1[/b] 
[i]Medium Outsider (Native Elysium(?)) type, Extraplanar, Good, Guardinal subtype when not on Material Plane[/i] 
[b]Alignment:[/b] Lawful Good 
[b]Deity:[/b] 
[b]Region:[/b] 
[b]Sex:[/b] Male
[b]Height:[/b] 5’7” 
[b]Weight:[/b] 145 lbs 
[b]Skin: [/b] 
  
[b]Hair:[/b]
[b]Eyes:[/b] 
[b]Age:[/b]  
  
[b]Str:[/b] 28 (+9)
[b]Dex:[/b] 34 (+12) 
[b]Con:[/b] 20 (+5)
[b]Int:[/b] 16 (+3)  
[b]Wis:[/b] 22 (+6) 
[b]Cha:[/b] 18 (+4)  
 
[b]Racial Abilities[/b]
DR 10/evil or silver
Immunity to electricity
+4 saves versus poison
Immunity to petrification
speak with animals
lay on hands (= amount of full normal Hps)
+8 natural armour
Natural weapons (2 wings: 2d8, 2 claws: 2d6)
+8 Spot
Fear Aura
Fly 90' (good)
Resistance cold and sonic 10

Spell-like Abilities (caster level 8)
At will - aid, blur (self only), command, detect magic, dimension door, dispel magic, gust of wind, hold person, light, magic circle against eveil (self only), magic missile, see invisibility
3/day - lightning bolt

[b]Class Abilities - Ranger[/b] 
1      1st favoured enemy, Track, wild Empathy
2      Combat style - 2 weapon (2 weapon fighting)
3      Endurance 
4      Animal Companion, Spell
5      2nd favoured enemy, spell
6      Improved combat style - improved 2 weapon fighting, spells
7      Woodland stride, spells
8      Swift tracker, spells
9      Evasion, spells
10     3rd favoured enemy, spells

[b]Class Abilities - Dread commando[/b] 
Level   Feature
1       Sudden Strike +1d6, team initiative bonus
2       Armoured ease 2
3       Sudden strike +2d6
4       Armoured Ease 4
5       Sudden strike +3d6

[b]Hit Dice:[/b] 22d8, + Con 
[b]HP:[/b] XX
[b]AC:[/b] XX (+X Dex, +X Armour, + 8 natural) Touch – xx, Flat-footed – XX
[b]ACP:[/b] X
[b]Init:[/b]  +X (+X Dex) 
[b]Speed:[/b] 40ft , fly 90' (good)
  
[b]Saves:[/b] 
Fortitude +X [+14 base, +X Con] 
Reflex +X [+14 base, +X Dex] 
Will +X [+11 base, +X Wis] 
  
[b]BAB/Grapple:[/b] +17/+12/+7/+2 
[b]Melee Atk:[/b] +X X (XdX+X3) (primary) +X (off hand)
[b]Ranged Atk:[/b] +X X (XdX+X; XX') 
[b]Natural Attack:[/b] + x 2 wings (2d8 + X); +X 2 claws (2d6 + X)
 
[b]Skills:[/b] (8+3 X4 + 8+3 X6, 6+3 X 15 = 245)
Climb  [18 ranks, +X Ability]
Concentration [8 ranks, +X Ability]
Escape Artist [25 ranks, +X Ability]
Handle Animal [8 ranks, +X Ability]
Hide [21 ranks, +X Ability]
Intimidate [18 ranks, +X Ability]
Jump [15 ranks, +X Ability]
Knowledge (geography) [8 ranks, +X Ability]
Knowldge (nature) [8 ranks, +X Ability]
Listen [26 ranks, +X Ability]
Move Silently [21 ranks, +X Ability]
Search  [18 ranks, +X Ability]
Spot  [33 ranks, +X Ability, +8 racial]
Survival [8 ranks, +X Ability]

[b]Feats:[/b] 
Fly By attack
Hover
Wingover
Dodge 
Mobility
Two-weapon rend (Epic 68)
Improved Flyby attack (Epic 70)
Adroit Flyby Attack (Draco 67)
Nemesis (BoED )

[b]Languages:[/b] Celestial, Infernal, Draconic, Common, Abysal, Auran
  
[b][u]Equipment[/u][/b] 
  
[b][i]Wearing or carrying at hand[/i][/b] 
[b]XX[/b] – Xgp (X lbs) 

[b][i]In or on containers[/i][/b] 
[b]XX[/b] - Xgp (X lbs) 

Total weight carried – XX lbs, light load. 
  
[b]Money[/b]
```
 
*Appearance:*

*Personality:*

*Background:*


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 23, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Updated Player List:
> Evil: Rkhet, Bialaska, d'Anconia, Cursed Quinn, Elocin, Pyrex (Hopefully.. Need more evil bastards), RandomPrecision. (7)




One Evil Bastard reporting for duty sir!  

Even though it's quite possibly the least-munchkined concept I've seen posted, I think I'll stick with the Ghostly Cleric* as I haven't seen a full-progression divine caster on our side yet.

*There may be a PrC or two, but I have to check my copy of Complete Div first.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 23, 2005)

Can I assume that we are using the 40-point buy for our cohorts as well?


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 23, 2005)

You said hit points were half max + 1 per HD.  What about CON bonus?


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 23, 2005)

Random: he means that you take half of the max on the roll, add one, and then add your con bonus. and do that for each HD you have to make.

So if you roll d10s and you have 20 Con, then you would take half of ten (5) add one (6) and then add the +5 con bonus (11) per level.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 23, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> One Evil Bastard reporting for duty sir!
> 
> Even though it's quite possibly the least-munchkined concept I've seen posted, I think I'll stick with the Ghostly Cleric* as I haven't seen a full-progression divine caster on our side yet.
> 
> *There may be a PrC or two, but I have to check my copy of Complete Div first.




Alosat is Ur-Priest and has 9th level spells. Not CL 30 though, but more than enough for support purposes.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 23, 2005)

A second cleric that focuses on defense and party-buffs might be nice, actually.  My build only get about half as many high-level spells as a full cleric, and it's built for the front lines, so I can't be everywhere at once.  Don't worry too much about healing spells, though: I do have this idea for an obscene amount of free healing via Shapechange and Lay on Hands...


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm thinking of some wicked rogueishness.  Don't have it finished yet, but it should be pretty ugly when I'm done.

A question - does the Thrall of Demogorgon's Dual Actions let you speed up the assassin's death attack?  For example, you could study for two rounds in one full round action, then the next round, study and attack?


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 23, 2005)

Healing?  Only if you're healed by negative energy... 

(I'll keep a couple heals handy, but won't be able to swap out for them)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2005)

RandomPrecision said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of some wicked rogueishness.  Don't have it finished yet, but it should be pretty ugly when I'm done.
> 
> A question - does the Thrall of Demogorgon's Dual Actions let you speed up the assassin's death attack?  For example, you could study for two rounds in one full round action, then the next round, study and attack?




Nope, it doesn't speed it up, it takes three rounds of study, not three full round actions of study.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 23, 2005)

RandomPrecision said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of some wicked rogueishness.  Don't have it finished yet, but it should be pretty ugly when I'm done.
> 
> A question - does the Thrall of Demogorgon's Dual Actions let you speed up the assassin's death attack?  For example, you could study for two rounds in one full round action, then the next round, study and attack?




Sorry dude, but they say you need to study for three rounds, it doesn't say three rounds worth of actions. And for everyone who was wondering, yes cohorts have the forty point system too. Now as for the start date, I'm gonna be postponed until this coming wednesday, so that'll give you guys a little more time for character development at least. It seems like you guys are coming up with some pretty good characters, so this is gonna be real fun .


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2005)

How about not everyone on the evil side be an ur-priest/mystic theurge, come on folks.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 23, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Healing?  Only if you're healed by negative energy...
> 
> (I'll keep a couple heals handy, but won't be able to swap out for them)




At this kind of levels I'd say everybody would have some capacity for healing, at any rate, regardless of class.

And if worse come to worst True Res is only 25,000gp. Or free, if you have Ignore Material (which you should... at least one guy out of all of us should be able to do free True Res.  I foresee a whole lot of dying.)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2005)

So do we have a general breakdown of who is what on which side?


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm evil and will have levels in neither Ur Priest nor Mystic Theurge.

I'm sticking with Cleric to keep my Rebuke Undead up. 

Darn Skippy I'm gonna have Ignore Materials.  And not just for True Res either.

IDHMBH Rules Question:  Transdimensional Spell allows spells cast from the material plane to extend into the Ethereal plane.  Does it work both ways?

Note:  Not critical if it doesn't it just means I need a level or two of Heirophant...

Edit:  Can someone with access to Libris Mortis look up a feat for me?  I believe there's a feat in there that lets undead creatures add their Cha modifier to HP in place of their non-existent Con.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 23, 2005)

Ah, so I can't compress death attack studying. Oh well, I'll just have to settle with backing it up with a hideous amount of sneak attacking, since there's nothing against taking the full-round attack action twice...when enemies are flat-footed.  

I need some levels in Rogue to get to the prestige classes, but after that, I'm thinking ToD, which gives a nasty sneak attack + dual actions combo, and Assassin and Mortal Hunter, which gives another nasty combination by disguising myself with the flesh of mortals and using my disguise to study mortals for death attack.

The extended date will help though - I don't have the numbers out yet, but I could probably make a character within today. But making a cohort too would be pushing it, since I'll probably end up joining the leadership bandwagon, even though I've got a lot of other feats I want.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 23, 2005)

My psion who will definately be evil will be focused mainly on the side of melee fighter.  Especially when I use the psion power "Fusion" and have my focused fighter cohort merge into my body.

This will make my character creation extremely difficult as I will also have to create the stats for my combined form in possibly different forms as well....

Ug my brain already hurts.

Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 23, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> My psion who will definately be evil will be focused mainly on the side of melee fighter. Especially when I use the psion power "Fusion" and have my focused fighter cohort merge into my body.
> 
> This will make my character creation extremely difficult as I will also have to create the stats for my combined form in possibly different forms as well....
> 
> ...




Argh.  That reminds me.  I need to do the same for my Transmogrifist...

A rules question: when I polymorph, does my new form gain the inherent bonus I had on my human form?


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 23, 2005)

AFAIK, the rules don't actually say either way.  I'd be inclined that you keep the bonus to Mental stats (since Poly doesn't change those) but effectively lose the bonus when you trade your Physical stats for those of the creature you morph into.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 23, 2005)

Okay, how do I format in this? I've got things written up in notepad and it looks real good with tables and stuff, but here it messed up completely.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 23, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> So do we have a general breakdown of who is what on which side?



Right now I'm looking at a Human Rog3/Drd2/Brd8/Ftr2/FochLyr12/Virtuoso1/Cham2 with Legendary Commander, & Reactive Countersong. I'm not completely set yet though, actually placing those levels where they need to be is a logistics nightmare and I'm not completely sold yet on my need to have two fighter levels. I might shop around for something more interesting before I'm done, and I haven't even started on the cohort + hordes of adoring fans.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 23, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Okay, how do I format in this? I've got things written up in notepad and it looks real good with tables and stuff, but here it messed up completely.



 use the CODE tag. [ CODE] without the space.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 23, 2005)

MM=Monster Manual 3.5
FF=Fiend Folio
HoB=Heroes of Battle
BoVD=Book of Vile Darkness
ELH=Epic Level Handbook
S&F=Sword and Fist
DMG=Dungeon Master Guide

Lady Leandra, the Dark Lady
Female Succubus (MM) Fiend of Possession (FF)/Fiend of Corruption(FF)/Fiend of Blasphemy(FF) 6/6/6

Abilities:
Str 23 (+6) (10 base, 2 race, 5 inherent, 6 enhancement)
Dex 25 (+7) (12 base, 2 race, 5 inherent, 6 enhancement)
Con 27 (+8) (14 base, 2 race, 5 inherent, 6 enhancement)
Int 31 (+10) (14 base, 6 race, 5 inherent, 6 enhancement)
Wis 29 (+9) (14 base, 4 race, 5 inherent, 6 enhancement)
Cha 58 (+24) (18 base, 16 race, 5 inherent, 12 enhancement, 1 epic, 6 level)


Skills: (9x(8+5)=117 for Succubus, 6x(2+5)=42 for FoP, 6x(2+5)=42 for FoC, 6x(2+5)=42 for FoB)
Skill name                (Suc+FoP+FoC+FoB+Mod+Mag=Total)
Balance                   0   0   0   0   7   20  27
Bluff                     9   6   6   6   24  0   51
Climb                     0   0   0   0   6   20  26
Concentration             9   0   0   0   8   0   17
Diplomacy                 0   6   12  6   24  0   48
Disguise                  9   6   0   0   24  0   39
Escape Artist             9   0   0   0   7   0    16
Hide                      9   6   0   12  7   0    34
Jump                      0   0   0   0   0    6   20  26
Knowledge (Religion)      9   0    3  0   10  0    22
Knowledge (Arcana)        9   0   0   0   10  0    19
Heal                      4,5 3   3   0   9   0    19,5
Listen                    9   0   0   6   9   0    24
Move Silently             9   0   0   0   7   0    16
Search                    9   0   0   0   10  0    19
Sense motive                  12  6   6   9   0    33
Spot                      9           6   9   0    24
Tumble                    4,5     3       7   20  34,5

Feats:
Boost Spell-like ability (BoVD) - Can boost DC with 2 on spell-like abilities 3/day
Sacrificial Mastery (BoVD) - +4 bonus to sacrifice roll.
Leadership - Gains a cohort and followers
Ability Focus (Possession) (MM) - DC is 2 higher on special ability Possession
Improved Cohort (HoB) - Cohort may be ECL equal to Leandra's level -1
Extra Followers (HOB) - Doubles amount of followers
Great Charisma (ELH) - +1 increase to charisma
Epic Leadership (ELH) - Improved cohort and followers

<Succubus>
Outsider (evil, chaotic)
Wings - fly 50 ft (average)
+9 natural armor
Claws - 1d6 damage
Damage reduction - 10/cold iron or good
Darkvision - 60 ft
Immunity to electricity and poison
Resistance to Acid 10, Fire 10 and Cold 10
Spell resistance - 18
Telepathy - 100 feet
Energy drain - DC 37
Spell like abilities - At will - Charm monster (DC 38), Detect Good, Detect Thoughts (36), Ethereal Jaunt (self plus 50 pounds only), Polymorph (humanoid form only, no limit on duration), Suggestion - DC 37, Greater teleport (self plus 50 pounds only), CL: 12
Summon tanar'ri: 1/day - summon 1 vrock with 30% chance
Tongues - Has permanent tongues ability (CL 12)
+8 racial bonus to listen and spot

<Fiend of Possession>
Ethereal Form - At will, as a caster of level 24
Hide Presence - Roll Hide to avoid detection or effects targetting alignment
Possess Object - Possess items from tiny to colossal. Will DC 42 to resist for held items and magic items. Senses up to 60 feet. Unaffected by physical attacks
Curse - Bestow curse (DC 38) at will upon anyone touching possessed object
Magic Item - If possessing weapon or armor can become a +6 bonus (any combination) that stacks with existing bonuses
Control Object - Can exert force with and object. Can move object with 30 feet speed.
Animate Object - As animate object on possessed object.
Possess Creature - Can possess creatures (Will DC 42 to avoid) as with Possess Object. Can probe memories of victim.
Ally or Enemy - Grant +4 profane bonus or -4 penalty on possessed creature to any ability scores. Bestow or remove is free action.
Possess noncontinuous object - Can possess pools of water, clouds of dust, etc.
Control creature - Take control over possessed creature (Will DC 42). If success controls creature for 30 rounds.

<Fiend of Corruption>
Alternate Form - Can change into a small or medium humanoid form at will
Fiend's Favor - By touch 1/day grant +3 stackable bonus to ability score for day. Next day there is -3 penalty to score.
Suggestion - 3/day use Suggestion with 2 higher DC for DC 39.
Mind shielding - Immune to detect thoughts, discern lies and any attempts to discern alignment
Mark of justice - 1/day
Fiendish Graft - Can bestow Fiendish Graft 1/month
Major Creation - 3/day.
Geas - Geas/Quest 1/day
Temptation - As redemption or temptation function of atonement. Allows good creatures to change alignment to evil.
Grant Wish - 1/day. Costs XP as if casting spell.
Soul Bargain - Make unbinding contract with mortal to get soul upon mortal's death.

<Fiend of Blasphemy>
Blood oath - Prepare for 1 day make ritual that makes a volunteer to a bonded cultist.
Locate Cultist - At will, can locate creature on any bonded cultists
Undetectable Alignment - Permanent undetectable alignment.
Transfer spell-like ability - As Imbue with spell ability, gives up some use of power to allow bonded cult to use spells.
Sponsor worshiper - Can grant up to level 6 divine spells to appropriate divine casters.
Scry on cultist - Can use scrying 1/day on each bonded cultist.
Torture cultist - Can cause pain in bonded cultist at will.
Mind shielding - Immune to detect thoughts and discern lies
Kill cultist - Can kill any bonded cultist at will (DC 40 to survive)

Spells:
Casts Wisdom based divine spells (DC 19+spell level), prepared and cast as a cleric. Caster level 12
Domains: War, Greed (BoVD)
Spells per day: 5+1/4+1/3+1/3+1/3+1
Spell list:
1st - Bane, bless, cause fear, command, detect chaos, detect evil, detect good, detect law, doom, protection from chaos/evil/good/law, sanctuary, shield of faith, Magic Weapon*, Cheat*
2nd - Aid, bull's strength, darkness, desecrate, endurance, enthall, hold person, silence, undetectable alignment, Entice Gift*, Spiritual Weapon*
3rd - Bestow curse, contagion, create food and water, deeper darkness, dispel magic, invisibility purge, magic circle against chaos/evil/good/law, prayer, Knock*, Magic Vestment*
4th - Death ward, discern lies, imbue with spell ability, lesser planar ally, poison, sending, spell immunity, status, tongues, Emotion*, Divine Power*
5th - Atonement, commune, dispel chaos/evil/good/law, greater command, mark of justice, plane shift, scrying, slay living, spell resistance, true seeing, Fabricate*, Flamestrike*
Spells commonly memorized: 1st - Bane, Doom, Protection from Good, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon*; 2nd - Bull's Strength, Desecrate, hold person, silence, Spriritual Weapon*; 3rd - Bestow curse, Dispel Magic, Prayer, Knock*; 4th - Death ward, sending, status, Divine Power*; 5th - Plane shift, slay living, true seeing, flame strike*
* - Domain spell

Equipment:
Boots of Swiftness - +6 dex bonus, double speed, gives evasion ability, jump not limited by ehight, +20 competence on balance, climb, jump and tumble, 3/day can activate a 20 round haste;256,000 gp;ELH
Cloak of epic charisma +12 - +12 cha bonus;1,440,000 gp;ELH
Amulet of Resistance +10 - +10 bonus to all saves; 1,000,000 gp; ELH
Belt of Mighty Prowess - +6 str bonus, +6 con bonus; 108,000 gp;S&F
Headband of Intellect +6 - +6 int bonus;36,000 gp;DMG
Stone of Wisdom +6 - +6 wis bonus, takes no slot;72,000 gp;DMG
Mantle of Epic Spell Resistance - Grants spell resistance 40;290,000 gp;ELH
Ring of Greater Universal Energy Resistance - Resistance 30 to fire, cold, electricity, acid and sonic;308,000 gp;ELH
Ring of Protection +5 - +5 deflection bonus to AC;50,000 gp;DMG
Wasp's sting - Adamantite Longsword +5 with the following qualities: Ghost Touch and Speed;203,000 gp;DMG
Robe of Armor +8 - +8 armor bonus to AC;64,000;DMG
2800 pp, 3000 gp

Other:
+5 inherent bonus to all ability scores (6 x 137,500=825,000 gp)
Temple of the Dark Lady (300,000 gp)
200,000 gp hidden away

Total spending - 4,772,000 gp

Leadership, cohort and followers:
Level           30
Charisma        24
Cruelty         -2
Special Power   +1
Leader feats    +2
Total           55

Followers only: Base of operations +2

Leadership score: 55 for cohort, 57 for followers
Followers: 5400 1st level, 2700 2nd level, 1350 3rd level, 675 4th level, 338 5th level, 169 6th level, 85 7th level, 43 8th level, 22 9th level, 11 10th level, 6 11th level, 3 12th level, 2 13th level, 1 14th level
Followers composition: 90% warriors, 1% bards, 6% fighters, 2% clerics, 1% others

Cohort: Sir Tristan d'Armignon (Male Human Paladin/Blackguard 10/29; Al: CE) was once a proud Paladin of great renown, doing great deeds, slaying dragons and leading armies in the pursuit of evil. However his encounter with Leandra proved to be his fall. She tempted him, put him through tests he had never even imagined would be possible. She granted him power, gave him everything he wanted. He tried to resist, but in the end his resistances fell to her and he lost all powers as a Paladin. After the first step, he was easier to turn around and now he serves her, being her champion, with newfound powers gained through her. (Note: Tristan is an NPC in his own right, working as a mercenary without Leandra, but willing to give his aid to his mistress when it is needed. He's also the one that is apparently leading the faith devoted to Leandra.)

The Dark Lady: The Lady of War, Queen of Gold, Mistress of the Coffers, Patron of Mercenaries
Domains: Greed, War
Description: War for gold is what the Dark Lady embraces, while War for other purposes are not of any interest to her or her worshippers. Many mercenaries pay their respect to this dark deity who favors sacrifices, in particular of sentient beings, in return for good luck on the next battle field. Many units of mercenaries have even banded together around the belief in this dark deity.

Important statistics:

Alignment: CE
Real name: Le'azharr

AC (Base+Natural+Deflection+Armor+Mod=Total)
Normal       10   9   5   8   7   39
Flatfooted   10   9   5   8   -    32 
Touch        10   -    5  -   7   22

Attack (Base+Epic+Mod+Mag=Total)
Melee        10   5    6   0   +21
Ranged       10   5    7   0   +22
Wasp's Sting 10   5    6   5   +26   Damage 1d8+11

Saves      Base Epic Mod Res Total
Fortitude  13   5    8   10  36
Will       13   5    9   10  37
Reflex     13   5    7   10  35

Hit points: 6d8+6d6+6d6+6d8
Level 1:    1 x 8=8
Succubus:   5 x 5=25
Possession: 6 x 4=24
Corruption: 6 x 4=24
Blasphemy   6 x 5=30
Con mod    24 x 8=192
Total: 303


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 23, 2005)

Hmmm... twink out on charisma and have your cohort do all the fighting for you, eh?  Interesting...


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 23, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Hmmm... twink out on charisma and have your cohort do all the fighting for you, eh?  Interesting...




Nahh. My cohort isn't weak, but I was more thinking of letting him handle domestic affairs. Nahh, I'll let people use themselves as weapons, that's why I can possess people and things.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 23, 2005)

My character feels strangely...human. 

Half-demon and all, but still...I don't have any ability scores anywhere near 60.

OTOH, I haven't gone into items yet, so there's still hope for munchkinism.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 23, 2005)

RandomPrecision said:
			
		

> My character feels strangely...human.
> 
> Half-demon and all, but still...I don't have any ability scores anywhere near 60.
> 
> OTOH, I haven't gone into items yet, so there's still hope for munchkinism.




You can get a total of +17 from items, if you get the right book and an item giving +12. If I had chosen any other race than Succubus, I'd have much less in charisma, it's only because a normal succubus has 26 charisma that I can pressure that to the top. It's even easier to twink high strength:
Base 18
Troll 12
Feral 4
Half-dragon 8
Level increases 5
Inherent from books 5
Belt of strength +12
Total: 64

And then we haven't even thought about the Troll being a Barbarian or Frenzied Berserker that adds even more!


----------



## James Heard (Jun 23, 2005)

All that's assuming that at the top end you somehow need those bits o'bonuses, which I think is debatable


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Okay, how do I format in this? I've got things written up in notepad and it looks real good with tables and stuff, but here it messed up completely.




Put it in {CODE} replace { with [ brackets and it'll keep monospace formatting.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Okay, how do I format in this? I've got things written up in notepad and it looks real good with tables and stuff, but here it messed up completely.



Code blocks ([ code ])


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> At this kind of levels I'd say everybody would have some capacity for healing, at any rate, regardless of class.
> 
> And if worse come to worst True Res is only 25,000gp. Or free, if you have Ignore Material (which you should... at least one guy out of all of us should be able to do free True Res.  I foresee a whole lot of dying.)




I'll end up with Fast Heal 10, self heal for 50 1/day, and regen 28/hour on top of that.  Is that good enough?


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 23, 2005)

>> Edit:  More recent version posted below.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, other people are posting drafts, so here's what I'm playing with (although the low attacks bother me a lot). Oh, and it's spaced a lot, but that's apparently what happens when you copy something from Microsoft Word. Also, I haven't really done epic characters that much before, so if there's something drastically wrong, it's probably me and not you, so let me know.


```
Name: Acrazar Zepar

    

   Race: Human/Half-Fiend

   Class: Rogue 5/Assassin 10/Thrall of Demogorgon 4/Mortal Hunter 7

    

   STR: 16 (+3)  			   

   DEX: 28 (+9)			    

   CON: 14 (+2)			    

   INT: 18 (+4)				  

   WIS: 12 (+1)

   CHA: 16 (+3)

    

   HP: 222

   Base AC: 10 + 1 (Half-Fiend) + 2 (ToD) + 9 (Dex)

   Touch AC: 10 + 9 (Dex)

   Flat-footed AC: 10 + 1 (Half-Fiend) +2 (ToD)

   Resistances: Acid 10, Cold 10, Electricity 10, Fire 10

   DR: 10/magic

   SR: 35

    

   Initiative: +9 (DEX)

   Speed: 30 feet, bat-like wings for 30 feet, avg. maneuverability

    

   Saving Throws:

   Fort: 13 		Ref: 25 		 Will: 10

    

   BAB: +21/+16

    

   Grapple: Will figure out later

    

   Attacks: Bite – 1d8, 2 Claws – 1d6 each (Bite and Claws enhanced by Claws of the Overlord), Weapons

    

   Skills:

   Appraise 10

   Balance

   Bluff 15

   Climb 4

   Concentration 4

   Craft

   Decipher Script

   Diplomacy

   Disable Device

   Disguise 20

   Escape Artist 6

   Forgery 10

   Gather Information 10

   Handle Animal

   Heal

   Hide 30

   Intimidate 4

   Jump 4

   Knowledge

   Knowledge (Arcana) 2

   Knowledge (Religion) 2

   Knowledge (The Planes) 2

   Listen 20

   Move Silently 30

   Open Lock

   Perform

   Profession

   Ride

   Search 24

   Sense Motive

   Sleight of Hand

   Speak Language

   Spellcraft

   Spot 21

   Survival 21

   Swim 4

   Tumble 11

   Use Magic Device

   Use Rope 4

    

   Feats:

   1. Alertness

   1. Two-Weapon Fighting

   3. Track

   6. Mortalbane

   9. Corrupt Spell-Like Ability

   12. Willing Deformity

   15. Thrall to Demon

   16 (ToD). Improved Two-Weapon Fighting

   18. Violate Spell-Like Ability

   19 (ToD). Greater Two-Weapon Fighting

   21. Leadership

   24. Epic Leadership

    

   Special Attacks:

   Smite Good (1/day, +20 damage to good)

   Sneak Attack +8d6

   Death Attack

   Smite Mortals (1/day, +Wis to attack, +7 to damage)

    

   Spell-Like Abilities:

    

   Hypnosis (DC 17) 1/day

   Touch of Fear (DC 17) 3/day (emulates cause fear)

    

   Half-Fiend Spell-Like Abilities (caster level = HD, save DC = CHA based):

 Darkness 3/day, Desecrate, Unholy Blight, Poison 3/day, Contagion, Blasphemy, Unholy Aura 3/day, Unhallow, Horrid Wilting, Summon Monster IX (fiends only), Destruction

    

   Special Qualities:

   Immune to Poison (but +5 to saves anyway from assassin levels)

   Darkvision (60 ft)

   Trapfinding

   Trap Sense +1

   Evasion

   Uncanny Dodge

   Improved Uncanny Dodge

   Poison Use

   Hide in Plain Sight

   Reaching Touch 3/day

   Dual Actions

   Mortal Hunting +3

   Mortal Skin (any nondragon)

   Detect Mortals

   Boost Spell-Like Ability

   Corrupt Spell-Like Ability

   Violate Spell-Like Ability

   Claws of the overfiend

   Spurn mortal magic (+ Wis against mortal spells, double bonus on Will saves)

    

   Assassin Spell List (Int-based):

   1st – True Strike, Death Grimace

   2nd –

   3rd – 

   4th –

    

   Mortal Hunter Spell List (Cha-based)

   1st – 

   2nd – 

   3rd – 

   4th –
```


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 23, 2005)

RandomPrecision said:
			
		

> Well, other people are posting drafts, so here's what I'm playing with (although the low attacks bother me a lot). Oh, and it's spaced a lot, but that's apparently what happens when you copy something from Microsoft Word. Also, I haven't really done epic characters that much before, so if there's something drastically wrong, it's probably me and not you, so let me know.




Well, you haven't bought any magic weapons or any stat boosters yet, I think. After that has happened your attacks should be boosted quite much. So with Weapon Finesse, some decent boosts and a good magic weapon, I think you can easily push your attack up to somewhere near +40 to hit.

Also I noticed you had Epic Leadership? You need Charisma 25+ to take that feat.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 23, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Well, you haven't bought any magic weapons or any stat boosters yet, I think. After that has happened your attacks should be boosted quite much. So with Weapon Finesse, some decent boosts and a good magic weapon, I think you can easily push your attack up to somewhere near +40 to hit.




I meant that I only have two attacks (plus more from Two-Weapon fighting, which very interestingly gives me more attacks with my off-hand, if I'm not mistaken). I'm thinking about two weapons enchanted with the speed property to boost my attacks per round. If I have one of those in each hand, I should be good for seven attacks in a round (or fourteen if I use dual actions ).  It's a +3 property, but I think I've got some money to spare, this being an epic game and all.

Another Edit: Actually, I get 3 attacks after all...maybe I need to sleep more or something...



> Also I noticed you had Epic Leadership? You need Charisma 25+ to take that feat.




Crap, you're right. I just wanted it for a better cohort, because without epic leadership, I can only get a 17th-level cohort (only 17th level...ugh...epicness). I don't think I'm going to try to work that much more charisma into the character, so I might very well scrap both leadership feats.

Firstly, I noticed that I forgot weapon finesse, so I'm going to put that in somewhere. For the other feat that I've got open, I was thinking about any of unholy strike (saves me a couple of +2 enchantments), blinding speed, or maybe two-weapon rend.

Edit: And I think I'd like to get rid of Corrupt Spell-Like Ability, since I don't think it will actually do anything for me. Violate Spell-Like Ability could be useful in some instances (Violated Destruction to deal about 5d6 vile damage, for example).

And since this is still the most recent post, a third edit: I also noticed that when I sketched this out a while ago, I forgot Combat Reflexes.  So I'd say CR, TW Rend, and Unholy Strike are all competing for my two feat slots...I might have this character significantly more polished later tonight.


----------



## d'Anconia (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey guys,
I'm sorry to do this, but I'm going to have to drop out. I just don't have the time to committ to this right now. Sorry!


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 24, 2005)

You good guys are so very lucky! I was thinking of taking some high LA, high HD demon as my cohort, instead of putting together 29 levels from scratch. Then I expanded the search, so it was any evil monster...

But apparently the only high level evil monsters with LA are a few monsters in the Book of Exalted deeds. :/


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 24, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> You good guys are so very lucky! I was thinking of taking some high LA, high HD demon as my cohort, instead of putting together 29 levels from scratch. Then I expanded the search, so it was any evil monster...
> 
> But apparently the only high level evil monsters with LA are a few monsters in the Book of Exalted deeds. :/




If all else fails, take something like a chromatic dragon.

Probably not in Exalted Deeds, but Vile Darkness, you mean...:\

I was actually going to go with a level-based cohort, but I don't think I'm going to have any cohort now. I was thinking skeleton blackguard, formerly a paladin until he died and was forced to serve evil.

And I'll check for LA demons and devils, I think I have some somewhere...SRD has...well screw the formatting, here it is.

With all the epic things and races to consider, I made the elementary, and very stupid mistake of forgetting about my human skill points.  And that's quite a bit over 26 class levels.  Wow, I've really been screwing this character up, badly.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 24, 2005)

The current working draft of my character and her cohort:

*Abbreviations:*
BoED = Book of Exalted Deeds
CD = Complete Divine


```
[SIZE=3][b][/b][/SIZE]
[b]Human (Outsider (Native)) Saint Cleric 10/Fighter 1/Radiant Servant 17, NG[/b]
(Saint template, Book of Exalted Deeds (BoED) p. 184-6)
(Radient Servant of Pelor prestige class, Complete Divine (CD) p. 52-4)

STR 22 (+6) (4 points (12), +4 Inherent ([i]Manual of gainful exercise +5[/i]), +6 [i]Belt of giant Strength[/i])
DEX 24 (+7) (6 points (14), +4 Inherent ([i]Manual of quickness in action +5[/i]), +6 [i]Gloves of Dexterity[/i])
CON 24 (+7) (4 points (12), +2 Saint template, +4 Inherent ([i]Manual of bodily health +5[/i]), +6 [i]Amulet of health[/i])
INT 24 (+7) (6 points (14), +4 Inherent ([i]Tome of clear thought +5[/i]), +6 [i]Headband of intellect[/i])
WIS 34 (+13) (10 points (16), +7 for levels, +2 Saint template, +5 Inherent ([i]Tome of understanding +5[/i]), +6 [i]Periapt of Wisdom[/i])
CHA 31 (+10) (10 points (16), +4 Saint Template, +5 Inherent ([i]Tome of leadership and influence +5[/i]), +6 [i]Cloak of Charisma[/i])


[b]Combat Stats:[/b]
Base Attack Bonus: +14/+9/+4
Melee: +24/+19/+14 [+14/+9/+4 BAB, +6 STR, +4 Epic]
Ranged: +25/+20/+15 [+14/+9/+4 BAB, +7 DEX, +4 Epic]
Hit Points: 321 [8 + (5 * 9 = 45) + (4 * 18 = 72) (levels) + 196 (CON)]
Armor Class: 50 [10 + 6 (DEX) + 13 (Insight) + 9 (4 armour, 5 enhancement) (armour) + 7 (2 shield, 5 enhancement) (shield) + 5 Natural ([i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i])]
Initiative: +10 [+6 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative]
Movement Rate: 30 feet; Fly 150 (good) [[i]Ring of Solar Wings[/i]]
SR: 32 [[i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i]]
DR: 15/adamantine [[i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i]]
Acid Resistance: Immune [Saint template]
Cold Resistance: Immune [Saint template]
Electricity Resistance: Immune [Saint template]
Fire Resistance: 10 [Saint template]; 30 [shield]
Sonic Resistance: 30 [armour]

[b]Attacks per round:[/b]
+5 Holy Flaming Evil Outsider Bane adamantine morningstar (+36/+31/+26 to hit (+37/+32/+27 bane), 1d8+11 dmg (+1d6 fire, +2d6 holy, +2d6 bane), Crit 20/x2)
+5 Holy Distance Undead Bane Composite Mighty (+3) longbow (+30/+25/+20 to hit (+32/+27/+22 bane), 1d8+3 dmg (+2d6 holy, +2d6 bane), Crit 20/x3, Rng 220')

[b]Armor:[/b]
+5 Greater Sonic Resistant Soulfire mithral chain shirt (+9 AC, +6 Max Dex bonus, 10% arcane spell failure)
+5 Animated Greater Fire Resistant heavy darkwood shield (+7 AC, 15% arcane spell failure)
+12 Insight bonus (Saint template)


[b]Saving Throws:[/b]
Fort: +26 [+14 base, +7 CON, +4 Epic, +5 Resistance ([i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i])]
Ref: +22 [+6 base, +7 DEX, +4 Epic, +5 Resistance ([i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i])]
Will: +36 [+14 base, +13 WIS, +4 Epic, +5 Resistance ([i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i])]


[b]Feats:[/b]
Extra Turning (1st level feat)
Nymph's Kiss (bonus human feat) (BoED p. 44)
Intuative Attack (3rd level feat) (BoED p. 44)
Leadership (6th level feat)
Purify Spell (9th level feat) (BoED p. 44-5)
Eschew Materials (12th level feat)
Quicken Spell (15th level feat)
Divine Metamagic (Purify Spell) (18th level feat) (CD p. 80)
Epic Leadership (21st level feat)
Automatic Quicken Spell (bonus Radient Servant feat)
Ignore Material Components (24th level feat)
Automatic Quicken Spell (bonus Radient Servant feat)
Automatic Quicken Spell (27th level feat)
Improved Initiative (bonus Fighter feat)


[b]Skills:[/b]
Concentration +37 (30 ranks, +7 CON)
Diplomacy +42 (30 ranks, +10 CHA, +2 Nymph's Kiss)
Heal +28 (15 ranks, +13 WIS)
Knowledge (nature) +21 (14 ranks (cc), +7 INT)
Knowledge (religion) +22 (15 ranks, +7 INT)
Knowledge (the planes) +20 (13 ranks, +7 INT)
Sense Motive +30 (17 ranks, +13 WIS)
Spellcraft +37 (30 ranks, +7 INT)
Swim +16 (10 ranks, +6 STR)


[b]Languages:[/b]
Common, Celestial, Sylvan.


[b]Special Abilities:[/b]
[u]Human special abilities:[/u]
Bonus feat at 1st level.
1 bonus skill point at every level (4 at 1st).
Favoured Class: Any.
[u]Cleric special abilities:[/u]
Turn Undead 17/day.  (Su)
[u]Radiant Servant special abilities:[/u]
Extra Greater Turning (may use the greater turning power of the Sun domain 10/day).
Radiance (all spells with the light descriptor have their range of illumination doubled, and are treated as if one level higher).
Turn Undead (stacks with Cleric levels).
Divine Health (immune to all diseases).  (Ex)
Empower Healing (all spells from the Healing domain are treated as Empowered, with no effect on the level of spell slot required).  (Ex)
Aura of Warding (+2 morale bonus to Will saves made by the Radiant Servant and all allies within 10 feet).  (Su)
Bonus Domain.
Maximize Healing (all spells from the Healing domain are treated as Maximised, with no effect on the level of spell slot required).  (Ex)
Positive Engery Burst (using two turning attempts, the Radient Servant can create a positive energy burst, dealing 18d6 damage to all undead within 100' of the Radient Servant (DC 30 Reflex save for half damage)).  (Su)
Supreme Healing (all spells from the Healing domain are treated as both Empowered and Maximised, with no effect on the level of spell slot required).  (Ex)
[u]Saint template special abilities:[/u]  (BoED p. 184-6)
Holy Power (+2 to the DCs of all spells, spell-like, supernatural and extraordinary abilities).  (Su)
Holy Touch (+1d6 dmg against evil creatures, +1d8 dmg against evil undead and outsiders).  (Su)
Spell-Like Abilities: At will - [i]guidance[/i], [i]resistance[/i], [i]virtue[/i], [i]bless[/i] (caster level 28, save DCs 13 + spell level).
Damage Reduction (DR 10/evil).  (Ex)
Fast Healing 10.  (Ex)
Immunities: Immune to acid, cold, electricity, and petrification.  (Ex)
Keen Vision (low-light vision and 60' darkvsion).  (Ex)
Protective Aura (20' radius aura of light, acts as a double strength [i]magic circle against evil[/i] and a [i]lesser globe of invulnerability[/i], both as if cast by a 28th level cleric).  (Su)
Resistances (Fire resistance 10, +4 to Fortitude saves against poison).  (Ex)
Tongues (always active [i]tongues[/i] spell, as if cast by a 14th level cleric).  (Su)
[u]Domain granted powers:[/u]
Fey: +4 on saves against the spell-like abilities of feys.
Healing: Cast healing spells at +1 caster level.
Sun: 1/day, can perform a greater turning in place of a regular turning.  Greater turning destroys undead creatures that would normally be turned.


[b]Spells:[/b]
Cleric caster level: 27
Domains: Fey (BoED p. 86), Healing, Sun.
Spells per day: 6/8+1/8+1/8+1/8+1/7+1/6+1/6+1/6+1/5+1
DCs: 24/25/26/27/28/29/30/31/32/33
Level 0: 
Level 1: 
Level 2: 
Level 3: 
Level 4: 
Level 5: 
Level 6: 
Level 7:
Level 8:
Level 9:


[b]Equipment:[/b]
Backpack:
- 1 day's trail rations
- Waterskin (full)
[i]Portable Hole:[/i] (16,000 gp)
- [i]Mirror of mental prowess[/i] (175,000 gp)
Wearing / Carrying:
- Explorer's Outfit
- +5 Greater Sonic Resistant Soulfire mithral chain shirt (148,250 gp)
- +5 Animated Greater Fire Resistant heavy darkwood shield (115,257 gp)
- Wooden holy symbol
- +5 Holy Flaming Evil Outsider Bane adamantine morningstar (165,308 gp)
- +5 Holy Distance Undead Bane Composite Mighty (+3) longbow (162,700 gp)
- [i]Troll claw of health +6[/i] (72,000 gp, [i]Amulet of health +6[/i], doesn't take up a magic item slot)
- [i]Belt of giant Strength +6[/i] (36,000 gp)
- [i]Cloak of Charisma +6[/i] (36,000 gp)
- [i]Gloves of Dexterity +6[/i] (36,000 gp)
- [i]Headband of intellect +6[/i] (36,000 gp)
- [i]Periapt of Wisdom +6[/i] (36,000 gp)
- [i]Ring of Solar Wings[/i] (118,000 gp)
Used one-shot items:
- [i]Manual of bodily health +4[/i] (110,000 gp)
- [i]Manual of gainful exercise +4[/i]  (110,000 gp)
- [i]Manual of quickness in action +4[/i] (110,000 gp)
- [i]Tome of clear thought +4[/i] (110,000 gp)
- [i]Tome of leadership and influence +5[/i] (137,000 gp)
- [i]Tome of understanding +5[/i] (137,500 gp)

Total Cost: 2,275,515 gp

Total Weight Carried: ? lb
Load: Light


[b]Current XP:[/b]
Current: 435,002 
Next Level: ?
```


```
[SIZE=3][b][/b][/SIZE]
[b]Satyr (Outsider (Native)) Saint Druid 17, NG[/b]
(Saint template, Book of Exalted Deeds (BoED) p. 184-6)

STR 16 (+3) (6 points (14), +2 Vow of Poverty)
DEX 22 (+6) (6 points (14), +2 racial, +2 Saint template, +4 Vow of Poverty)
CON 20 (+5) (4 points (12), +2 racial, +6 Vow of Poverty)
INT 16 (+3) (6 points (14), +2 racial)
WIS 30 (+10) (16 points (18), +2 racial, +2 Saint template, +8 Vow of Poverty)
CHA 16 (+3) (2 points (10), +2 racial, +4 Saint template)


[b]Combat Stats:[/b]
Base Attack Bonus: +11/+6/+1
Melee: +15/+10/+5 [+11/+6/+1 BAB, +3 STR, +1 Epic]
Ranged: +18/+13/+8 [+11/+6/+1 BAB, +6 DEX, +1 Epic]
Hit Points: 223 [8 + (5 * 4 = 20) + (5 * 17 = 85) (levels) + 110 (CON)]
Armor Class: 45 [10 + 5 (DEX) + 6 (Natural) + 11 (Exalted) + 3 (Deflection) + 10 (Insight)]
Initiative: +3 [+3 DEX]
Movement Rate: 40 feet
DR: 5/cold iron [racial]; 10/evil [Saint template]
Acid Resistance: Immune [Saint template]; 15 [Vow of Poverty] 
Cold Resistance: Immune [Saint template]; 15 [Vow of Poverty] 
Electricity Resistance: Immune [Saint template]; 15 [Vow of Poverty] 
Fire Resistance: 10 [Saint template]; 15 [Vow of Poverty] 
Sonic Resistance: 15 [Vow of Poverty]

[b]Attacks per round:[/b]
+5 Exalted Strike quarterstaff (+27/+22/+17 to hit, 1d6+8 dmg, Crit 20/x2)
+5 Exalted head butt (+27/+22/+17 to hit, 1d6+8 dmg, Crit 20/x2)

[b]Armor:[/b]
+11 Exalted bonus (Vow of Poverty)
+3 Deflection bonus (Vow of Poverty)
+6 Natural Armour (+4 racial, +2 Vow of Poverty)
+10 Insight bonus (Saint template)


[b]Saving Throws:[/b]
Fort: +18 [+9 base, +5 CON, +1 Epic, +3 Resistance (Vow of Poverty)]
Ref: +18 [+8 base, +6 DEX, +1 Epic, +3 Resistance (Vow of Poverty)]
Will: +26 [+12 base, +10 WIS, +1 Epic, +3 Resistance (Vow of Poverty)]


[b]Feats:[/b]
Alterness (bonus (Satyr feat)
Sacred Vow (1st racial HD feat) (BoED p. 45) 1
Vow of Poverty (2rd racial HD feat) (BoED p. 29-31, p. 48) 3
Intuative Attack (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 44)
(1st level feat)
(bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. )
(3rd level feat)
(bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. )
(bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. )
(6th level feat)
(bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. )
(9th level feat)
(bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. )
(bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. )
(12th level feat)
(bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. )
(15th level feat)
(bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. )
(bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. )


[b]Skills:[/b]



[b]Languages:[/b]
Sylvan, Common, Elven, Gnome.


[b]Special Abilities:[/b]
[u]Satyr special abilities:[/u]
Base land speed 40 feet.
Low-light vision.
Racial Hit Dice: Five levels of fey (5d8 Hit Dice, BAB +2, Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +4.)
Racial Skills: Fey levels give 8 x (6 + Int modifier) skill points.  Class skills are Bluff, Hide, Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, Perform, and Spot.
+4 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Perform, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A satyr’s fey levels give it two feats. A satyr receives Alertness as a bonus feat.
+4 natural armor bonus.
Natural Weapons: Head butt (1d6).
Pipes.
Damage reduction 5/cold iron. 
Favored Class: Bard.
[u]Druid special abilities:[/u]
Animal companion
nature sense
wild empathy
Woodland stride
Trackless step
Resist nature’s lure
Wild shape (5/day, Large, Tiny, plant, Huge, elemental 1/day)
Venom immunity
A thousand faces
Timeless body
[u]Vow of Poverty special abilities:[/u]  (BoED p. 29-31)
Exalted AC bonus (+11).  (Su)
Endure Elements.  (Ex)
Exalted Strike (+5 to hit and damage, good-aligned with regard to DR).  (Su)
Sustenance (no need to eat or drink).  (Ex)
Deflection (+3 to AC).  (Su)
Resistance (+3 to saves).  (Ex)
Ability Score Enhancement (+8 WIS, +6 DEX, +4 STR, +2 CON).  (Ex)
Natural Armour (+2).  (Ex)
Mind Shielding (immune to [i]detect thoughts[/i], [i]discern lies[/i], and any attemts to detect alignment).  (Ex)
Damage Reduction (DR 10/evil).  (Su)
Greater Sustenance (no need to breathe).  (Ex)
Energy Resistance (acid, cold, electricity, fire and sonic 15).  (Ex)
Freedom of Movement (may act as if continually under the effects of the [i]freedom of movement[/i] spell).  (Ex)
Regeneration (heals 1 point of damage/level every hour).  (Ex)
True Seeing (continous [i]true seeing[/i] effect).  (Su)
[u]Saint template special abilities:[/u]  (BoED p. 184-6)
Holy Power (+2 to the DCs of all spell-like, supernatural and extraordinary abilities).  (Su)
Holy Touch (+1d6 dmg against evil creatures, +1d8 dmg against evil undead and outsiders).  (Su)
Spell-Like Abilities: At will - [i]guidance[/i], [i]resistance[/i], [i]virtue[/i], [i]bless[/i] (caster level 28, save DCs 13 + spell level).
Damage Reduction (DR 10/evil).  (Ex)
Fast Healing 10.  (Ex)
Immunities: Immune to acid, cold, electricity, and petrification.  (Ex)
Keen Vision (low-light vision and 60' darkvsion).  (Ex)
Protective Aura (20' radius aura of light, acts as a double strength [i]magic circle against evil[/i] and a [i]lesser globe of invulnerability[/i], both as if cast by a 28th level cleric).  (Su)
Resistances (Fire resistance 10, +4 to Fortitude saves against poison).  (Ex)
Tongues (always active [i]tongues[/i] spell, as if cast by a 14th level cleric).  (Su)


[b]Spells:[/b]
Spells per day: 6/8/7/7/7/6/5/4/3/2
DCs: 21/22/23/24/25/26/27/28/29/30
Cantrips:
Level 1:
Level 2:
Level 3:
Level 4:
Level 5:
Level 6:
Level 7:
Level 8:
Level 9:


[b]Equipment:[/b]
Backpack:
- 1 day's trail rations
- Waterskin (full)
Wearing / Carrying:
- Monk's Outfit
- Wooden holy symbol
- Quartestaff
- Dagger

Total Weight Carried: 15 lb
Load: Light


[b]Current XP:[/b]
Current:  N/A
Next Level: N/A
```


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I'm evil and will have levels in neither Ur Priest nor Mystic Theurge.
> 
> I'm sticking with Cleric to keep my Rebuke Undead up.
> 
> ...




I checked all the feats in Libris Mortis and I didn't find one. Sorry


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok.  Thanks for checking.  Either it's in another book or I'm just plain confused.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 24, 2005)

I think the one you may be thinking of is Mind over Body from Player's Guide to Faerun.

On first level you add either your int or charisma to your hit points instead of con modifier and after that you use con modifier as normal. In addition to that you gain +1 hp for each metamagic feat you have.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 24, 2005)

No, I'm pretty sure that wasn't it.  

*wonders where he could have seen it*


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL, I checked with a friend about the exact same thing Pyrex.  He said it was an ability of some undead, not a feat.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 24, 2005)

That explains it.  Nice to know I'm not losing my mind.


----------



## Endovior (Jun 24, 2005)

Hmm, that's another time I've seen that...

Quick note: Buying Wish spells is cheaper then buying those books.

Observe:
The price of a Wish spell: 26530 Gp (caster level * spell level * 10; from the services table in the PHB, assume a 17th level Wizard for maximum savings)
The price of 5 Wish spells (in rapid succession, presumably): 132650
The price of a +5 book: 137500
The difference: 4850 Gp

At Epic level, you probably don't care, but note that it goes up to a full 29100 Gp if you're planning on boosting all 6.  And that's one more minor item in your arsenal... that just might make all the difference.  Or not.  Use as you will.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 24, 2005)

Endovior, Rkhet posted this in response to your recommendation earlier:


			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> SRD:
> 
> "If the additional costs put the spell’s total cost above 3,000 gp, that spell is not generally available."




That's from the same Goods and Services table of the PHB. So you'd need a DM ruling to say whether or not you can hire someone to Wish you up, because it's "not generally available."


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> Hmm, that's another time I've seen that...
> 
> Quick note: Buying Wish spells is cheaper then buying those books.
> 
> ...



You know, I had a thread about this subject that almost came to blows (Fairly impressive on the net).  Did you include the extra cost of the spell itself?  I think an XP sucking spell costs extra (might be 1 gp per xp, but that bumps the cost up)


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You know, I had a thread about this subject that almost came to blows




At the cost of going off-topic, how did that work?  Psionics?


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 24, 2005)

Questions to the DM:

1. If I Shapechange into another monster, do I keep the inherent bonuses on my physical ability scores?

2. Can I make use of my items if I Shapechange into incorporeal undead?

3. There is a spell from Magic of Faerun, Favor of Ilmater, that I'd like to use. Can I? I'll rename it to Favor of the Martyr or something.

[edit: actually, nevermind the spell.  It says Ilmater clerics only.]


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You know, I had a thread about this subject that almost came to blows (Fairly impressive on the net). Did you include the extra cost of the spell itself? I think an XP sucking spell costs extra (might be 1 gp per xp, but that bumps the cost up)




It costs 5 gp per XP that the casting wizard must use. That is the reason that the spell costs 28,325 rather than just 3,325 as any other 9th level spell would.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 24, 2005)

Somebody buy a Staff of Cosmos.  Use Intensified Meteor Swarms for 96 bludgeoning plus 288 fire damage, no save on primary target.


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jun 24, 2005)

Unfortunately, I'm going to have to bow out of this game due to lack of time.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 24, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> As soon as your ECL becomes 21 you are considered Epic for all purposes including Attack and Save bonuses. (See Monsters as Epic Characters, page 209 DMG)




Not according to the FAQ by WotC.

_*When is a monster character considered epic level? Do you "go epic" when you total class levels equal 20 or when your total Hit Dice equal 20? Is a monster character eligible for epic-level feats (such as Epic Toughness) when its character level is 21+ or when its ECL is 21+?*
A monster becomes an epic-level character when its character level hits 21, just like any other character. A monster's character level is equal to its racial Hit Dice + class levels. (See the second sidebar on page 25 of the Epic Level Handbook.)
A creature's ECL has no effect on when it becomes an epic character, although once it becomes an epic character, its ECL continues to affect how much experience it earns and when it can add a new level._

That would affect my character too...


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

RandomPrecision said:
			
		

> Not according to the FAQ by WotC.
> 
> _*When is a monster character considered epic level? Do you "go epic" when you total class levels equal 20 or when your total Hit Dice equal 20? Is a monster character eligible for epic-level feats (such as Epic Toughness) when its character level is 21+ or when its ECL is 21+?*
> A monster becomes an epic-level character when its character level hits 21, just like any other character. A monster's character level is equal to its racial Hit Dice + class levels. (See the second sidebar on page 25 of the Epic Level Handbook.)
> ...




The SRD says differently, They tweeked ECL and LAs in 3.5


----------



## Elocin (Jun 24, 2005)

Shoot me now.

I will also have to bow out of this game as my house flooded yesterday and to top it off my dog got sprayed by a skunk late last night.

Needless to say I do not have the time to finish making my character.

I was really looking forward to playing in here too.

Have fun and kill the good guys.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 24, 2005)

I think the only difference was that when you hit ECL 21 you can select epic feats, although until you hit character level 21 you progress your BAB & Saves normally.

Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The SRD says differently, They tweeked ECL and LAs in 3.5




That's the 3.5 FAQ.  Updated yesterday.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 24, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I think the only difference was that when you hit ECL 21 you can select epic feats, although until you hit character level 21 you progress your BAB & Saves normally.
> 
> Don't quote me on that though.




I am quoting you on that. 

The rule is in on sidebar on pg25 of the ELH.  The FAQ  ticks me off, since it directly contridicts the rules and IS NOT errata (a mistake or change to the rules).  The only conclusion I can draw is that the person making the FAQ is mistaken or drawing from a source I have no access to.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 24, 2005)

DM Question:  Minions.

I'm going to have somewhere in the vicinity of 350hd worth of undead minions.  
Which of the following groups of critters are acceptable minions?

A) Undead from the SRD.
B) Undead from the SRD advanced by adding HD.
C) Undead from the SRD advanced by adding Class Levels.

(obviously if A isn't allowed I've got something of a problem )


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 24, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> I am quoting you on that.




Foiled! Argh...


----------



## Endovior (Jun 24, 2005)

Continuation of the Wish spell discussion:
[sblock]







> Endovior, Rkhet posted this in response to your recommendation earlier:
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rkhet*
> _SRD:
> ...




Ack, missed that.  Hmm.  Presumably, by Epic level, that problem has been overcome... but the DM's word is law, as always.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Endovior*
> _Hmm, that's another time I've seen that...
> 
> ...




Of course, just forgot to mirror that in the posted formula.  The correct formula is:
(Caster Level * Spell Level * 10) + (5 * XP Component) + (Material Component Cost) + (Focus Component Cost / 10 [Excluding Divine Focus])
I forgot the XP component bit.  Oops.  But the final value is still correct (the spell slot cost 1530 Gp, the XP cost 25000 Gp, the total is 26530).[/sblock]


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 24, 2005)

How come that I want it to be CL x SL x 25 and not x 10 in the end?


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 24, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> The rule is in on sidebar on pg25 of the ELH. The FAQ ticks me off, since it directly contridicts the rules and IS NOT errata (a mistake or change to the rules). The only conclusion I can draw is that the person making the FAQ is mistaken or drawing from a source I have no access to.




I don't see any contradiction.  Page 25 of the ELH is the same as what's in the FAQ.

Second paragraph (shouldn't be enough to sic the copyright police on me): "Regardless of ECL, a monster with class levels uses the base attack bonus and base save bonus progressions of its class (rather than the progression shown on Table 1-1) until it has 20 character levels.  Beginning with its 21st character level, it uses the progressions shown on Table 1-1."

I didn't do that in my draft, but I'm thinking I should probably upgrade...?


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 25, 2005)

I have had an interesting (as in bad) day, I haven't been able to finish this, but almost there:

Name: Jonas Maelent
Class: Ranger 1/Blackguard 3/Wizard 6/Loremaster 20
Race: Human
Alignment: LE
XP: 435,002

Str 28 (13 Base +6 Enhancement + 5 Inherent +4 Unnamed)
Dex 28 (13 Base +6 Enhancement + 5 Inherent +4 Unnamed)
Con 26 (13 Base +6 Enhancement + 5 Inherent +2 Unnamed)
Int 46 (18 Base +7 Level +12 Enhancement +5 Inherent +4 Unnamed)
Wis 22 (11 Base +5 Inherent +6 Enhancement)
Cha 28 (14 Base +4 Inherent +8 Enhancement +2 Unnamed)

AC 44 (10 +9 Armor, +9 Dexterity, +5 Natural Armor, +5 Deflection, +6 Shield)

BAB 12 (20)

Fort +38 (10 + 8 Con +9 Cha +5 Resistance +2 Unnamed +2 Morale +1 Luck +1 Competence)
Refl +37 (8 + 9 Dex +9 Cha +5 Resistance +2 Unnamed +2 Morale +1 Luck +1 Competence)
Will +39 (13 + 6 Wis +9 Cha +5 Resistance +2 Unnamed +2 Morale +1 Luck +1 Competence)

Class Abilities:

-Bonus Feat: Scribe Scroll
-Summon Familiar
-Bonus Feat: Quicken
-Favored Enemy: Human
-Bonus Feat: Track
-Wild Empathy
-Aura of Evil (Ex): 
-Detect Good (Sp): at will
-Poison Use 
-Dark Blessing (Su): Cha to saves
-Smite Good (Su): 1/day
-Aura of Despair (Su)
-Command Undead: as a 1st level Cleric
-Secrets of inner strength: +2 bonus on Will saves 
-The lore of true stamina +2 bonus on Fortitude saves 
-Secret knowledge of avoidance +2 bonus on Reflex saves 
-Weapon trick +1 bonus on attack rolls 
-Applicable knowledge Any one feat: Chain Spell
-Bonus Languages: Ignan and Abyssal
-Lore: +38 to Lore Checks
-Greater Lore: as identify
-True Lore: Analyze Dweomer or Legend Lore 1/day


Skills:
Concentration (Con) +43 (33)
Diplomacy (Cha) +24(13)
Gather Information (Cha) +44(33)
Heal (Wis) +12(4)
Hide (Dex) +29(18)
Knowledge (Arcana) +56(33)
Knowledge (Religion) +40(20)
Knowledge (The Planes) +40(20)
Knowledge(dungeoneering) (Int) +30(10)
Knowledge (geography) (Int) +30(10)
Knowledge (nature) (Int) +30(10)
Knowledge (Nobility) (Int) +26(6)
Listen (Wis) +12(4)
Move Silently (Dex) +15(4)
Perform (Dance) (Cha) +20(9)
Search (Int) +24(4)
Spot (Wis) +38(30)
Spellcraft (Int) +53(33)
Swim (Str) +15(4)
Use Magic Device (Cha) +44(33)

Feats:
Track, Maximize Spell, Skill Focus: Knowledge (Arcana), Scribe Scroll, Power Attack, Quicken Spell,Sunder, Cleave, Practiced Spellcaster, Twin Spell, Chain Spell, Spell Penetration, Widen Aura of Despair, Improved Spell Capacity, Enhance Spell, Multispell, Improved Metamagic (x3)


Equipment:
390,000 Amuletof Clutha’nae: Continuous Persistent Greater Visage of the Diety (evil) (CL26)
210,000 Gloves of Eisen: Continuous Persistent Divine Power (CL 21)
687,500 5 books +5
110,000 Charisma book +4

90,000 Belt of Prowess: Enhancement +6 Con and +6 Dex
50,000 Ring of Protection +5
1,494,000 Headband of Intellect +12 Enhancement to Int, +6 to Wisdom
297,000 Rod of Epic Splendor
61,000 Cloak of Resistance +5 and continuous Heroism (CL4) 
100,000 Bracers of Armor +1, Heavy Fortification and Soulfire
30,000 Stone of Competence (as Ioun stone)
20,000 Luckstone
123,000 Dyrr’s Impervious Coat
20,000 Ring of Arcane Might
650,000 Rod of Excellent Magic
50,000 Boccob’s Blessed Book (x4) (two sets of spellbooks)
101,200 Mithral Animated Buckler +5 of Arrow deflection and Blinding
200,000 Mirror of Mental Prowess
28,825 Scroll of Genesis (used)
24,000 The Third Eye of Kalim:  Continuous Blindsight (lenses slot)
50,000 Shirt of Natural Armor +5
26,530 Prepaid true resurrection 


86,425 (all the spells in the players handbook plus the spells listed below)
14,665 Focus for Shapeshift, Mordenkainen’s Sword, Contingency, Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion, Legend Lore, Analyze Dweomer, Magic Jar, Leomund’sSecret Chest, Rary’s Mnemonic Enhancer, and Scrying
14,650 Spell Components for Astral Projection (x2), True Seeing (x10), Force Cage (x5), Stoneskin (x10), 

71,205gp Unspent

Spell book (all spells in the Players Handbook plus)
0. No Light (BoVD pg)
1. Bestow Wounds (BoVD pg), Resist Planar Alignment (PH), Low Light Vision (SS), Spell Flower (SS), 
2. Scent (CD pg178), Masochism (BoVD pg), Sadism (BoVD pg) Dark bolt (BoVD pg), Wither Limb (BoVD pg), Mechanus Mind (PH), Blind sight (SS), Cloud Wings (SS)
3. Devil’s Eye (BoVD pg), Eyes of the Zombie (BoVD pg), Glimpse of the Truth (BoVD pg), Drown (BoVD pg), Wall of Chains (BoVD pg), Evil Eye (BoVD pg), Cruel Disappointment (BoVD pg), Curse of the Putrid Husk (BoVD pg), Reality Bind (BoVD pg), Spell Vulnerability (PH), Sound Lance (SS), Sign of Sealing (CA), Bands of Steel (CA), Mage Armor, Greater (CA), 
4. Wrack (CD pg190), Damning Darkness (BoVD pg), Mirror Sending (BoVD pg), Grim Revenge (BoVD pg), Infernal Wounds (PH), Earth Reaver (SS), Improved Blind sight (SS), Weapon of Energy (SS), Orb of Force (CA), Orb of Sound (CA), Otiluke’s Dispelling Screen (CA), Assay Resistance (CA),
5. Blink, Improved (CD pg154), Dragon Breath (CD pg 164), Soul Shackle (BoVD pg), Stop Heart (BoVD pg), Planar Tolerance (PH), Opalescent Glare (PH), Cacophonic Burst (SS), Freezing Fog (CA), 
6.Probe Thoughts (CD pg176), False Sending (BoVD pg), Seal Portal (PH), Wall of Gears (PH), Rary’s Interplanar Telepathic Bond (PH), Dream Casting (SS), Transfix (CA)
7. Wall of Eyes (BoVD pg), Barghest’s Feast (PH), Energy Immunity (CA), Ghost form (CA), 
8. Bestow Greater Curse (CD pg 152), Steal Life (BoVD pg), Soul’s Treasure Lost (BoVD pg), Planeshift, Greater (PH), Anticipate Teleport, Great (CA), 
9. Utterdark (BoVD pg), Mindrape (BoVD pg), Vile Death (SS), Absorption (CA), Reaving Dispel (CA), Sphere of Ultimate Destruction (CA), Programmed Amnesia (CA), Superior Invisibility (CA), Transmute Rock to Lava (CA)

Spells:

4/9/9/8/8/8/8/7/7/7/4 CL 31 Saves DC =28 + spell level

0. No Light, 
1.
2.
3. (Maximized) Scorching Ray, 
4. (Quickened) Sadism, (Quickened) Spell Vulnerability
5. (Quicken, Chained) Bands of Steel
6. (Quicken, Chained) Wrack, (Quickened) Teleport, (Quicken, Chain, Maximize) Sound Lance, 
7. Barghest's Feast, (Quickened, Twinned, Maximized, Enhanced) Fireball, (Quicken, Chained, Maximized, Twinned) Sound Lance, (Chained) Transfix   
8. Limited Wish, (Quickened) Delayed Blast Fireball, (Maximized, Quickened, Twinned) Cacophonic Burst, Greater Anticipate Teleport, Mind Blank, Horrid Wilting, (Quickened, Twinned, Chained, Enhanced, Maximized) Sound Lance
9. (Quickened) Greater Bestow Curse, (Quickened) Horrid Wilting, (Quickened) Maze, Superior Invisibility, Shapeshift, Mindrape, (Enhanced, Maximized) Delayed Blast Fireball
10. (Quickened)Reaving Dispel, (Quickened) Mordenkainen’s Disjunction, (Maximized)Timestop, (Quickened) Imprisonment

Spells Cast permanently on self:

Arcane Sight, Comprehend Language, Darkvision, Read Magic, See Invisible, Tongues, Resistance

Cast on Shield Permanently:

Invisibility

XP cost absorbed by Rod of Excellent Magic

Contigency:  When killed teleports to the temple of () where a prepaid true resurrection will be cast


----------



## James Heard (Jun 25, 2005)

Ok, I'm still having MAJOR computer problems that are affecting my ability to connect to the internet - but since I got this far and I'm optimistic that I'll finalize my solutions for my router by tonight (and get to finish this sucker) I'm going to post what I have. Waaaay work in progress, obviously I'm going to game out what I'm actually gaining by progressing my druid levels with the FL PrC and if that doesn't make any sense I'm going some other direction with the character. 

*Name*
Human
NG Medium Humanoid
*Init* (+ Dex,+ 4 Improved Initiative)*Senses* Listen  Spot 
*Languages* Common, Druidic
-------------------------------------------
*AC*  (), touch, flatfooted 
*hp* base (30 HD)
*Immune* *Resist* *SR* 
*Fort* + *Ref* + *Will* +
-------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft 
*Melee* 
*Ranged* 
*Base Atk* *Grp* 
*Atk Options* 
*Special Actions* Sneak Attack, bardic music, Sublime Chord music
*Combat Gear* 
*Druid Spells Prepared* (CL 10th)
*Bard Spells Known* (CL 20th)
*Sublime Chord Spells Known* (CL 20th)
------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 14 (+) Dex 15 (+) Con 16 (+) Int 14 (+) Wis 14 (+) Cha 20 (+)
*SQ* Animal companion, nature sense, wild empathy, trapfinding, trap sense +2, evasion, uncanny dodge, 

unbound, bardic knowledge
*Feats* Able Learner, Improved Initiative, Versatile Performer, Leadership, Extra Followers, Skill Focus: Perform, 

Disguise Spell, Practiced Spellcaster: Bard, Epic Skill Focus: Perform, Epic Leadership, Reactive Countersong, 

Legendary Commander
*Skills* Bluff(Cha) 30, Concentration(Con) 10, Decipher Script(Int) 7, 

Diplomacy(Cha) 30, Gather Information(Cha) 27, Intimidate(Cha) 4, Knowledge: 

Arcana(Int) 13, Knowledge: Nature(Int) 7, Listen 13, Perform: String(Cha) 33, 

Profession: Astrologer(Wis) 6, Search(Int) 10, Sleight of Hand(Dex) 7, Spellcraft(Int) 

6, Spot(Wis) 30, Survival(Wis) 10, Tumble(Dex) 30
*Possessions* combat gear plus 
------------------------------------------
[smallcaps]*Build Notes*[/smallcaps]
*Human Traits*
1 extra feat at 1st level, 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level​*Abilities*
Str 14 (Base 8 + 66 points)
Dex 15 (Base 8 + 66 points + 1Ability Increase)
Con 16 (Base 8 + 810 points)
Int 14 (Base 8 + 66 points)
Wis 14 (Base 8 + 66 points) 
Cha 20 (Base 8 + 66 points + 6Ability Increases)​*Level/Feat Breakdown*

 Bard1 Bardic music, bardic knowledge, countersong, _fascinate_, inspire courage +1
 Able LearnerRaces of Destiny, Improved InitiativeB
 Druid1 Animal companion, nature sense, wild empathy
 Rogue1 Sneak attack +1d6, trapfinding
Versatile PerformerComplete Adventurer
 Rogue2 Evasion
 Rogue3 Sneak attack +2d6, trap sense +1
 Rogue4 Uncanny dodge
Leadership
 Rogue5 Sneak attack +3d6
 Rogue6 Trap sense +2
 Rogue7 Sneak attack +4d6
Extra FollowersHeroes of Battle
 Rogue8 Improved Uncanny Dodge
 Fochlucan Lyrist1 Bardic knowledge, bardic music, unbound, +1/+1 spellcasting
 Fochlucan Lyrist2 +1/+1 spellcasting
Skill Focus: Perform
 Fochlucan Lyrist3 +1/+1 spellcasting
 Fochlucan Lyrist4 +1/+1 spellcasting
 Fochlucan Lyrist5 +1/+1 spellcasting
Disguise SpellComplete Adventurer
 Fochlucan Lyrist6 +1/+1 spellcasting
 Fochlucan Lyrist7 +1/+1 spellcasting
 Fochlucan Lyrist8 +1/+1 spellcasting
Practiced Spellcaster: BardComplete Arcane
 Fochlucan Lyrist9 +1/+1 spellcasting
 Virtuoso1 Bardic music, _fascinate_, virtuoso performance (persuasive song)
 Sublime Chord1 Bardic lore, bardic music
Epic Skill Focus: PerfomE
 Sublime Chord2 Song of arcane power
 Sublime Chord3
 Sublime Chord4
Epic LeadershipE
 Sublime Chord5
 Sublime Chord6 Song of timelessness
 Sublime Chord7
Reactive CountersongE
 Sublime Chord8
 Sublime Chord9
 Sublime Chord10 Song of cosmic fire
Legendary CommanderE
*Skills Breakdown*
Bard1: 36 + Druid1: 7 + Rogue8: 88 + Fochlucan Lyrist9: 63 + Virtuoso1: 9 + Sublime Chord10: 70
Total Skill Points: 273
*Skill List*All skills are class skills w/max ranks of 33: 
Bluff(Cha) 30
Concentration(Con) 10
Decipher Script(Int) 7
Diplomacy(Cha) 30
Gather Information(Cha) 17
Intimidate(Cha) 4
Knowledge: Arcana(Int) 13
Knowledge: Nature(Int) 7
Listen 13
Perform: String(Cha) 33
Profession: Astrologer 6
Search(Int) 10
Sleight of Hand(Dex) 7
Spellcraft(Int) 6
Spot(Wis) 30
Survival(Wis) 20
Tumble(Dex) 30
Total Skill Points Spent: 273

*Spellcasting*
Druid 10 (as CL 10)
Bard 10 (as CL 20)
Sublime Chord 10 (CL 20)

*Spells Known/Prepared*
Bard Spells
6/4/4/4/2
4th (0/day) UnluckComplete Arcane, Greater Invisibility
3rd (2/day) Harmonic ChorusComplete Adventurer, Gaseous Form, Crushing Despair, Good Hope
2nd (3/day) Insidious RhythymComplete Adventurer, Mirror Image, Heroism, Glitterdust
1st (3/day) Distort SpeechComplete Adventurer, Joyful NoiseComplete Adventurer, Whirling 

BladeComplete Arcane
0 (3/day) Ghost Sound, Lullaby, Prestidigitation, Summon Instrument, Mending, Mage Hand

Sublime Chord Spells
-/-/-/-/4/4/4/4/3/2
9th (2/day) Mordenkainen's Disjunction, Wish
8th (3/day) Polymorph Any Object, Moment of Prescience, Discern Location
7th (3/day) Greater Teleport, Plane Shift, Sequester, Energy ImmunityComplete Arcane,
6th (4/day) Undeath to Death, Otto's Irresistable Dance, Greater Shout, Chain Lightning
5th (4/day) Mind Fog, Reciprocal GyreComplete Arcance, Wall of Force, Feeblemind
4th (5/day) Wall of Fire, Solid Fog, Bestow Curse, Lesser Globe of Invulnerability
Druid Spells Prepared
Roleplaying Hooks​


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 25, 2005)

Arr matey, that be making me 'ead hurt.

Why the ranger level?

DM Question:  What are the accepted bounds for custom items?  Thusfar everything I've purchased has come straight out of the SRD, but that could change...


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 25, 2005)

RandomPrecision said:
			
		

> I don't see any contradiction.  Page 25 of the ELH is the same as what's in the FAQ.
> 
> Second paragraph (shouldn't be enough to sic the copyright police on me): "Regardless of ECL, a monster with class levels uses the base attack bonus and base save bonus progressions of its class (rather than the progression shown on Table 1-1) until it has 20 character levels.  Beginning with its 21st character level, it uses the progressions shown on Table 1-1."
> 
> I didn't do that in my draft, but I'm thinking I should probably upgrade...?




Here is the point: 


			
				SRD FAQ said:
			
		

> When is a monster character considered epic level? Do you “go epic” when your total class levels equal 20 or when your total Hit Dice equal 20? Is a monster character eligible for epic-level feats (such as Epic Toughness) when its character level is 21+ or when its ECL is 21+?  A monster becomes an epic-level character when its character level hits 21, just like any other character. A monster’s character level is equal to its racial Hit Dice + class levels. (See the second sidebar on page 25 of the Epic Level Handbook.)
> A creature’s ECL has no effect on when it becomes an epic character, although once it becomes an epic character, its ECL continues to affect how much experience it earns and when it can add a new level.




Versus

the paraphrase from ELH:

In places where "character level" is used, you can used effective character level instead ex: 13 fighter/3 Blackguard with a level adjust of +5 is ECL 21 and eligible to select an epic feat.

This is exactly contridictory and even references the rules it is misinterpreting


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 25, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Arr matey, that be making me 'ead hurt.
> 
> Why the ranger level?
> 
> ...


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 25, 2005)

I guess I still don't see it...it's like staring at one of those Magic Eye things and waiting for the image to reveal itself. The thing is, it was said earlier in this thread that when one's ECL reaches 21, that character is epic, and now uses the epic attack bonus, epic save bonuses, and so forth. However, both the ELH and the FAQ say that character levels, not ECL, is used to determine epicness in this regard. That is, my half-fiend character shouldn't use the epic tables until he has 20 levels in classes, since the half-fiend template doesn't grant racial HD.

My character is ECL 20 after 16 class levels, and from what I read earlier in this thread, that's when I started using the epic bonuses. However, since all sources indicate the opposite, I'm thinking that I should redo my attack and save bonuses such that I have 20 class levels before adding the epic modifiers.

Now, of course, the Dungeon Master's Guide contradicts the ELH and the FAQ.  So I don't know, I'll wait for a DM, I guess.

Human characters without a template?  How...simple.  Elegant.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 25, 2005)

What is the unnamed bonuses to various stats? It sounds very interesting and definitely worth taking.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeah, it's just been a long day is all. 

Mostly I was wondering what made the Ranger level important enough to take it over another Loremaster level.

Here's my take on the whole "when does epic happen" business:

You become eligible for Epic Feats at ECL 21.
You accumulate BaB and Saves as normal until you have a total of 20 HD.

(I may be completely wrong, but that's been my understanding)

Well, I'm off for the weekend.  See y'all on monday.

DM Open Issues:
--What advancement is acceptable for my Undead minions?  Can I advance them with additonal HD and/or class levels or do I just use 
stock undead from the SRD?
--What are the guidelines for custom items?


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 25, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Here's my take on the whole "when does epic happen" business:
> 
> You become eligible for Epic Feats at ECL 21.
> You accumulate BaB and Saves as normal until you have a total of 20 HD.
> ...




That is my exact understanding as well.

Unnamed bonuses come from the Amulet of Clutha'nae.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 25, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> That is my exact understanding as well.
> 
> Unnamed bonuses come from the Amulet of Clutha'nae.



 And the Amulet of Clutha'nae comes from where?


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 25, 2005)

It is a continuous spell: Greater Visage of the Diety.

I just gave it a name.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 25, 2005)

Fair enough. Found it in the Complete Divine book. It says, "As lesser visage of the diety" and Lesser Visage of the Diety gives a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Cha. Not an Unnamed bonus. So, the bonuses from Greater Visage of the Diety would also be enhancements.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 25, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Questions to the DM:
> 
> 1. If I Shapechange into another monster, do I keep the inherent bonuses on my physical ability scores?
> 
> ...




Ok, heres how the Shapechanging thing works. Inherent Bonuses are something that is tied to your character at all times. It never changes, no matter what. So yes, you keep ALL Inherent bonuses when you shapechange. Now, in terms of items, when you shapechange you can only use your items if you turn into a creature which ciuld use your items. If you are incorporeal, you could only use things that have the ghost touch feature (weapons and armour).


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2005)

Guys, I think I may to have to bow out.  While it's been fun munchkining out a character, it's making my head hurt, and I have a lot on my plate already.  I'm realy not liking the epic rules the more I read them and have to deal with them.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 25, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Fair enough. Found it in the Complete Divine book. It says, "As lesser visage of the diety" and Lesser Visage of the Diety gives a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Cha. Not an Unnamed bonus. So, the bonuses from Greater Visage of the Diety would also be enhancements.






Not listed, it is unnamed.

SRD


> A bonus that isn’t named stacks with any bonus.




Greater Visage of the Diety allows the caster to take on aspects of the Half-Celestial or half-fiendish template, is it your position that those bonuses gained from those templates are enhancement bonuses?

Extrapolating meaning from lower level spells is kind of pointless, particularly when the effects are so divergent.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 25, 2005)

We're losing people pretty rapidly.  Perhaps we should list again who is with us, for certainty's sake?


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Fair enough. Found it in the Complete Divine book. It says, "As lesser visage of the diety" and Lesser Visage of the Diety gives a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Cha. Not an Unnamed bonus. So, the bonuses from Greater Visage of the Diety would also be enhancements.




Actualy, it becomes a racial bonus since you actualy become half-celestial, and those stack.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 25, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> It is a continuous spell: Greater Visage of the Diety.
> 
> I just gave it a name.




I'd say that any custom items like that would need DM approval, though.

Also, you do realize that they nerfed Automatic Quicken, right? It only works on one spell level per feat, now. You can find the nerf in Complete Arcane, under epic feats.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 25, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Ok, heres how the Shapechanging thing works. Inherent Bonuses are something that is tied to your character at all times. It never changes, no matter what. So yes, you keep ALL Inherent bonuses when you shapechange. Now, in terms of items, when you shapechange you can only use your items if you turn into a creature which ciuld use your items. If you are incorporeal, you could only use things that have the ghost touch feature (weapons and armour).




Cool.  Thanks.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 25, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Also, you do realize that they nerfed Automatic Quicken, right? It only works on one spell level per feat, now. You can find the nerf in Complete Arcane, under epic feats.



*Blinks*  Really?  That's a pretty major downgrade in power, and seems rather less than epic somehow.  Hmm, I may need to rewrite my character a bit if that's the version we're using.

Out of interest, have they done a similar downgrade to Automatic Silent and Automatic Still Spell, or are they still the same as in the ELH?


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 25, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Blinks* Really? That's a pretty major downgrade in power, and seems rather less than epic somehow. Hmm, I may need to rewrite my character a bit if that's the version we're using.
> 
> Out of interest, have they done a similar downgrade to Automatic Silent and Automatic Still Spell, or are they still the same as in the ELH?




Automatic Still and Automatic Silent is each 3 spell slots per feat (0-3, 4-6, 7-9). Only Automatic Quicken has suffered.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 25, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> I'd say that any custom items like that would need DM approval, though.
> 
> Also, you do realize that they nerfed Automatic Quicken, right? It only works on one spell level per feat, now. You can find the nerf in Complete Arcane, under epic feats.




Actually, no I didn't thanks for pointing that out.  DMs note the changes.

That was a move that I really don't understand.  The truth is, I think my character just became more powerful, I had to sacrifice a few things (notably Leadership, I probably could have worked around it, but I don't have time atm to write up my cohort anyway)

and as far as custom magic items:  Darn skippy that the DM has approval on all of them, he always did.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 25, 2005)

Quick question; are we are using the most up to date of published material (not errata, but stuff in printed books)?  It makes a big difference.

Since, say an epic feat like Automatic Quicken Spell was originally printed in ELH and auto-quickened 0-3rd level spells with the first feat, and then 0-6th level spells when you take it again, and then 0-9th level spells when you take it a third time.  However, the next printing of that feat in Complete Arcane changed it to auto-quickening only 0-1st level spells on the first feat, and then only adding a single spell level every time you took it again, which seems a bit more balanced.

Other notable updates in published material: duelist (canny defense applying all at once at 1st level in sword & fist vs. canny defense applying only up to your level of Int mod.), etc.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 25, 2005)

Who is still in anyways and what side are they on?  Seems like all the people on the side of good keep dropping out.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm in. If there's a lack of good characters I could make a character and join the side of good, it's not that big a problem.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 25, 2005)

Well, I think that the Complete Arcane is the only book that lists Automatically Quickened Spell that is 3.5.  Of course the 3.5 SRD has it as the ELH version, so I guess that is a legitimate question.  3.5 SRD or Complete Arcane


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 25, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Actually, no I didn't thanks for pointing that out.  DMs note the changes.
> 
> That was a move that I really don't understand. The truth is, I think my character just became more powerful, I had to sacrifice a few things (notably Leadership, I probably could have worked around it, but I don't have time atm to write up my cohort anyway)
> 
> and as far as custom magic items:  Darn skippy that the DM has approval on all of them, he always did.




Yeah... thing about that is, some of your items should be a lot more expensive than they are right now.

Your gloves of Divine Power, for example: it gives you an extra attack stackable with Haste and +8 stackable bonus to Attack.  That should cost at least as much as a +10 weapon... which costs over two million.  Yet you got it for 210,000 gp.

I'd say that if you want that sort of thing, you'll have to use the Divine Metamagic cheese just like everyone else.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 25, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Who is still in anyways and what side are they on?  Seems like all the people on the side of good keep dropping out.



Hah. No. You're just self-absorbed and believed that your team was losing people.

The current count:

Good: Endovior, RobotRobotI, Kerrz, Jarval, James Heard, D20Dazza, Ferrix (7)

NotSoGood: Rkhet, Bialaska, Pyrex, RandomPrecision, Wrahn (5)

(Losses since the last DM update to "Who's Who": d'Anconia, Cursed Quinn, Elocin, Bront)

Rather than having Bialaska turn good, we may need some folks to turn evil.

(Edit: Wrahn was last listed as good, but as pointed out, his character is not good. )


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 25, 2005)

Wrahn has blackguard levels, I think he's evil.

Though if you want evil, I could do that   For some reason most of my ideas seem to fall that way anyways.

So... what do you all think of a Insectile Anthropomorphic African Elephant Barbarian 4/Frenzied Berserker 10/War Hulk 10?  (You can thank Wrahn for the seed of that thought), I got his Strength up to 78 before rage and frenzy 

Although I'm much more inclined to play a skill-user at the moment.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 25, 2005)

I could easily turn my character more neutral at least, and have him "fight for evil" in the sense that he's trying to balance the icky goodness. It would probably open up more interesting spell choices?


----------



## James Heard (Jun 25, 2005)

I seriously considered writing up a lich loxo at one point, in honor of an NPC of a friend of mine's from 2E.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 25, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I could easily turn my character more neutral at least, and have him "fight for evil" in the sense that he's trying to balance the icky goodness. It would probably open up more interesting spell choices?




I think they really want characters completely on one side or the other, but that's just my thoughts.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 25, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Wrahn has blackguard levels, I think he's evil.




I just copied out the last DM update, and removed the folks who said "I'm out" in the two pages of posts since.

I'll edit my post.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 25, 2005)

Actually. I went through and followed up on someone's suggestion of figuring out who's what. I also found out that RobotRobotI hasn't logged in since two hours after his last post (which was also his first post) in this thread on the 19th - Six days ago. I can't imagine he'll be ready to go for Wednesday's projected start time, or even if the DM's want to keep including him. So assuming they don't, here are the two teams.

Good:
Endovior - Elf Monk
Kerrz - Deathless Tiefling Fighter
Jarval - Human Cleric
James Heard - Human Bard
D20Dazza - Avoral Guardinal Ranger
Ferrix - Dwarf Fighter

Evil:
Rkhet - Human Spellcaster
Bialaska - Succubus Fiend of All Three
Pyrex - Ghostly Human Cleric
RandomPrecision - Half-Fiend Assassin
Wrahn - Human Loremaster

Just some points to make: The only arcane caster for the good team is a bard. There are no out and out melee fighters (ie- distraction) for the evil team.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm definitely in. Speaking of which, here's the latest version of my character sheet. It is now more or less complete except for background and appearance.


```
Alosat
Medium Humanoid (Shapechanger)
Male Human
Ex-Monk 2/Wizard 5/Mindbender 1/Ur-priest 2/Mystic Theurge 10/Master Transmogrifist 10
Alignment: Neutral Evil

Unmodified stats, 40pb:

Str 9, Dex 8, Con 13, Int 18, Wis 17, Cha 13

Modified stats:

+5 Inherent Bonus and +6 Enhancement Bonus on all stats, +7 Level bonus on Int.


Str: 20 +5
Dex: 19 +4
Con: 24 +7
Int: 36 +13
Wis: 28 +9
Cha: 24 +7

HD: 2d8+ 26d4+2d8 (101) +210
HP: 311
Initiative: +4
Speed: 60 ft (Boots of Swiftness)
AC:10 +5 Deflection +1 Insight +4 Dex + 8 Armor +9 Monk = 37, Flat-footed 23, Touch 29
BAB:+9 +5epic


Attacks:
Attack bonuses: Bab +9, +5 epic, +1 competetence, +5 weapon, +5 strength

+2 Merciful Ghost-touch Magebane Wounding Unarmed Strike (Necklace of Natural Weapons) +22/+17(1d6+10 or 1d6+1d6+10 nonlethal, +1 Con damage, +27/+22 and +2d6 vs mages)

Saves:
Fort: 9 +5 Epic +7 Con +10 Resistance +1 Luck +1 Competence = 33
Ref: 7 +5 Epic +4 Dex +10 Resistance +1 Luck +1 Competence = 28
Wil: 20 +5 Epic +9 Wis +10 Resistance +1 Luck +1 Competence = 45

Special Qualities:
Darkvision 120ft, See invisible/ethereal 120ft.
Evasion: take no damage from Reflex-half spells if successfully save.

Proficiencies: Alosat is proficient with all simple weapons and monk weapons, but not with armor or shields.

Languages: Common, Draconic, Infernal, Abyssal, Celestial, Elven, Terran

Skills: 286 points, 4x9 at first level

Ranks:
spellcraft 33
bluff 33
disguise 33
concentration 33
sense motive 33
diplomacy 33
Knowledge Arcana 10
Knowledge Religion 10
Knowledge Planes 10
Intimidate 4
Know Nobility 5
Use Magic Device 16
Listen 33
Note: Able Learner lets you purchase cross-class skills at class skill prices

Synergies:

+2 Spellcraft from Know(A)
+2 Diplomacy from Know(N)
+2 Turning checks against Undead from Know(R)
+4 UMD checks against scrolls from Spellcraft
+4 Diplomacy, Intimidate, Sleight of Hand and Disguise from Bluff
+4 Diplomacy from Sense Motive
+2 Spellcraft checks against scrolls from UMD

Modified Skills:
Listen: 33 + 9Wis + 1 Comp + 1 Luck +3 Familiar = 47
Concentration: 33 + 7Con + 5 Comp +1 Luck = 46
Knowledge (Arcana): 10 + 13Int + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 25
Knowledge (Religion): 10 + 13Int + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 25
Knowledge (Planes): 10 + 13Int + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 25
Knowledge (Nobility): 5 + 13Int + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 20
Spellcraft: 33 + 13Int + 2Syn + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 50, 52 vs Scrolls
Sense Motive: 33 + 9Wis + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 44
Bluff:33 + 7Cha + 10Comp + 1 Luck = 51
Diplomacy:33 + 7Cha + 10Syn + 10 Comp + 1 Luck = 61
Disguise:33 + 7Cha + 4Syn + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 46
Intimidate:4 + 7Cha + 4Syn + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 17
Use Magic Device:16 + 7Cha + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 25, 29 vs Scrolls

Untrained Skills:
Balance +20comp +1luck +4dex = 25
Climb +20comp +1luck +5str = 26
Jump +20comp +1luck +5str = 26
Tumble +20comp +1luck +4dex = 25
Search +10comp +1luck +13int = 24
Spot +10comp +1luck +9wis = 20
Perform(sing) +10 comp +1luck +7cha = 18

Feats:
Monk Able Learner, Iron Will, Improved Grapple (monk bonus)
Monk Deflect Arrows (monk bonus)
Wizard Spell Focus Evil, Scribe Scrolls (wizard bonus)
Wizard
Wizard
Wizard Eschew Material
Wizard Extend Spell (wizard bonus)
Mindbender
Ur-priest Persistent Spell
Ur-priest
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge Divine Metamagic Persistent
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge Extraordinary Spell Aim
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge Practiced Spellcaster (Wizard) clvl26 by lvl 30
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge
Master Transmogrifist Spell Stowaway (Timestop)
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist Permanent Emanation (Antimagic)
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist Practiced Spellcaster (Ur-priest)
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist Extra Turning


Master Transmogrifist Favored Forms:

Dream Vestige [liber mortis] 17hd
White Slaad 25hd
Choker 3hd
Ha-Naga 20hd
Solar 22hd
Very Young Force Dragon 25hd
Gloom 25hd

Spells per Day:

Arcane: 4/8/7/7/7/7/6/6/6/6

Caster level 27 (incl. Ioun Stone)
Save DC = 23 + Spell Level

Divine: 6/8/7/6/6/6/5/4/3/2

Caster level 25 (incl. Ioun Stone)
Save DC = 19 + Spell Level

---
Spells Commonly Memorized:

Arcane 9: Shapechange[spent], Timestop, Wail of the Banshee, Disjunction, Meteor Swarm, Gate
Arcane 8: Mind Blank[spent], Polymorph Any Object, Horrid Wiltingx2, Moment of Prescience, Persistent Wraith Strike (CAdv) [spent]
Arcane 7: Waves of Exhaustion, Sword of Darkness (CArc), Greater Arcane Sight, Greater Teleport, Forcecage x2
Arcane 6: Wall of Iron, Antimagic Field, Permanent Image, Greater Heroism, Disintegrate x2, Empty Slot
Arcane 5: Waves of Fatigue, Wall of Force, Telepathic Bond, Reciprocal Gyre (CArc), Nightstalker's Transformation, Freezing Fog (CArc), Empty Slot
Arcane 4: Greater Invisibility x2, Dimension Door, Anticipate Teleportation (CArc), Burning Blood x2 (CArc), Empty Slot
Arcane 3: Bands of Steel x2 (CArc), Greater Magic Weapon [spent], Heroism x3 [1-3 spent, depending on time of day], Empty Slot
Arcane 2: Earthen Grip (CArc), Scorching Ray x2, Acid Arrow x2, Scent (CDiv), Gust of Wind, Glitterdust
Arcane 1: True Strike x3, Unseen Servant x2, Magic Aura, Sniper's Shot (CAdv), Empty Slot
Arcane 0: Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost x2

Divine 9: Miracle, Greater Visage of the Deity (Divine Persistent) [spent]
Divine 8: Fire Storm, Greater Spell Immunity, Summon Monster VIII
Divine 7: Blasphemy, Destruction, Persistent Divine Favor +6 [spent], Persistent Divine Favor +6
Divine 6: Word of Recall, Harm x2, Hero's Feast, Heal
Divine 5: Wall of Stone, Righteous Might x2, Plane Shift, Insect Plague, Divine Agility (CDiv)
Divine 4: Divine Power, Divine Meta-pesistent Divine Power [spent], Death Ward, Freedom of Movement, Assay Resistance x2 (CArc)
Divine 3: Wind Wall, Prayer, Locate Object, Dispel Magic, Protection from Energy x2
Divine 2: Status, Spiritual Weapon x2, Silence x2, Divine Insight x2 (CAdv)
Divine 1: Shield of Faith, Sanctuary, Remove Fear, Hide From Undead, Detect Undead, Divine Favor, Omen of Peril x2
Divine 0: Create Water x2, Light, Mending x2, Detect Poison x3
---
Spells in constant (or almost constant) effect:

Extended Shapechange - 9 hours: (recast when time runs out, kept up for 18 hours/day)
Extended Heroism - 9 hours: +2 Morale to Attack, saves, skill checks (recast when time runs out, kept up for 24 hours/day)
Greater Magic Weapon - 27 hours: gives one weapon +5 bonus
Persistent Wraithstrike: all attacks count as incorporeal touch attacks
Persistent Greater Visage of the Deity (good) (DMet)
- +4 Str, +2 Dex, +4 Con, +2 Int, +4 Wis, +4 Cha
- SR 25
- DR 10/magic
- +4 save vs poison
- immunity to disease
- Resist Energy 10 vs acid, cold, electricity
- Low-light vision
- +1 stackable bonus to natural armor
- Feathered wings, fly at twice normal speed (maneuverability Good): (60ft +30 enh = 90ft)

Persistent Divine Favor: +6 Luck to Attack and Damage
Persistent Divine Power (DMet): BAB =20, +6 enhancement to Str (doesn't stack)
Mind Blank: immune to divination and mind-affecting effects

Permanent spell effects:

Arcane sight
Comprehend languages
Darkvision
Detect magic
Read magic
See invisibility
Tongues
Resistance

XP costs absorbed by Rod of Excellent Magic


Modified Combat Stats when under these effects:

Str: 24 +7
Dex: 21 +5
Con: 28 +9
Int: 38 +14
Wis: 32 +11
Cha: 28 +9

HD: 2d8+ 26d4+2d8 (101) +270
HP: 371
Initiative: +5
Speed: 60 ft (Boots of Swiftness), fly 90ft (good maneuverability)
AC:10 +5 Deflection +1 Insight +5 Dex + 8 Armor +9 Monk +1 Natural = 39, Flat-footed 25, Touch 29
BAB:+20 +5epic

Attacks:
Attack bonuses: Bab +20 +5 epic +1 competetence +5 weapon +5 strength +2 morale +6 Luck

+5 Merciful Ghost-touch Magebane Wounding Unarmed Strike (Necklace of Natural Weapons)  +44/+39/+34/+29
(1d6+12 or 1d6+1d6+12 nonlethal, +1 Con damage, +2 attack and +2d6 vs mages, strikes as touch attack, Flurry at -2 penalty.)

Saves:
Fort: 9 +5 Epic +7 Con +10 Resistance +1 Luck +1 Competence +2 Morale = 35
Ref: 7 +5 Epic +4 Dex +10 Resistance +1 Luck +1 Competence +2 Morale = 30
Wil: 20 +5 Epic +9 Wis +10 Resistance +1 Luck +1 Competence +2 Morale = 47

Skills: modify for higher stats, then +2 to all skills.

Special Qualities:

- SR 25
- DR 10/magic
- +4 save vs poison
- immunity to disease
- Resist Energy 10 vs acid, cold, electricity
- Low-light vision
- Darkvision 120ft, See invisible/ethereal 120ft.
- Evasion

Spells DC:

Arcane: 24+spell level
Divine: 21+spell level
---


Equipment:

Weapons:
Amulet of the Blackened Fist: +2 Merciful Ghost-touch Magebane Wounding Necklace of Natural Weapons 98,600 x3 (affects primary natural weapon and two secondary natural weapons)

295,800

Stat Boosters:
Boots of Swiftness (+6 Enh to Dex, +20 Competence to Balance, Climb, Jump, Tumble, double speed, Haste 3/day, 20 rounds) 256,000
+10 Cloak of Epic Resistance 1,000,000 gp
+5 Manuals of All Six Stats: 137,500 x 6 = 825,000
+6 Periapt of Wisdom, unslotted 72,000
+6 Amulet of Health, unslotted 72,000
+6 Headband of Intellect 36,000
+6 Belt of Giant Strength 36,000
+6 Cloak of Charisma, unslotted 72,000

2,369,000


Other Items Worn:

+5 Ring of Protection 50,000
+8 Bracers of Armor 64,000
Ring of Spell Turning 98,280
Tunic of Steady Spellcasting (CAdv) (+5 Competence to Concentration) 2,500
Mask of Lies (CAdv) (Disguise Self at will, constant Undetectable Alignment, +5 Competence to Bluff) 17,000
Stone of Good Luck 20,000
Dusty Rose Ioun Stone (+1 Insight to AC) 5,000
Pale Green Ioun Stone (+1 Competence to Attack, saves, skill checks, ability checks) 30,000
Orange Ioun Stone (+1 Caster Level) 30,000
Brooch of Shielding (Immune to Magic Missile) 1,500
Gloves of Storing(pair) 20,000
Robe of Eyes (see all invisible/ethereal within 120ft, Darkvision 120ft, +10 Competence to Search and Spot, Retains Dex when flatfooted, can't be flanked) 120,000
Greater Choker of Eloquence (CAdv) (+10 Competence to Diplomacy, Bluff, Perform(sing)), unslotted 24,000 x2 =48,000

506280


Carried Items:

Metamagic Quicken 75,500
Metamagic Maximize Lesser 14,000
Metamagic Maximize Normal 54,000
Metamagic Extend Lesser 3,000
Metamagic Extend Normal 11,000
Metamagic Extend Greater 24,500
Metamagic Silent Normal 11,000
Metamagic Sculpting Normal 48,600
Immovable Rods x4 20,000
Rod of Excellent Magic 650,000
Helm of Opposite Alignment 4,000
2x Bags of Holding Type III (one full, one empty) 14,800
Bag of Tricks Gray 900
Blessed Book 12,500
Bracelet of Friends 19,000
Cube of Force 62,000
Decanter of Endless Water 9,000
3x Dust of Dryness (pellet form) 2,550
2x Dust of Dryness (dust form) 1,700
2 Elixirs of Hiding 500
2 Elixir of Sneaking 500
Feather Token (Tree) x50 20,000
Handy Havesack 2,000
Medallion of Thoughts 12,000
Mirror of Opposition 92,000
Pearl of Power 9x3 243,000
Pearl of Power 8x2 128,000
Portable Hole 20,000
Sovereign Glue 3 ounces, stored separately 7,200
Universal Solvent 3 ounces, 150
Thought Bottle (CArc) 20,000
Belt of the Dread Emperor 120,000

1703400

80,000 gp worth of expensive spell components/foci

45,520 gp in mixed coins

Total: 5,000,000


Class Features:

Monk
Flurry of Blows, Unarmed Strike (1d6), Evasion

Wizard
Familiar: Alosat has a bat familiar, Palla.

Mindbender
Telepathy(Su): telepathy out to 100ft with any creature with a language.

Ur-Priest
Reuke Undead(Su): Rebuke undead as 2nd-level evil cleric. 14 times/day. Usually spent to power Divine Metamagic at the start of the day.

Master Transmogrifist
Extended Change(Ex): alter self, polymorph, polymorph any object and shapechange cast to change into favored shapes gains Extend Spell metamagic at no cost.
Favored Shape (Su): picks favored shapes to receive bonuses.
Manifest Senses (Su): assumes creature's senses (blindsight, darkvision, etc) when assuming a favored shape.
Battle Mastery (Ex): +6 Competence to Attack while in favored shape.
Effortless Change (Ex): Still and Silent metamagic on polymorph spells cast to change into favored shape.
Shapechanger (Ex): Acquires Shapechanger subtype.  Alter Self duration changed to 'Permanent'.
Reflexive Change (Ex): 1/day, change into a favored shape via transmutation spell, as response to opponent's actions, as an Immediate action. Or unlimited changes if already under Shapechange. Loses next action.
Manifest Qualities (Ex): gains Ex qualities while in favored forms.
Infinite Variety (Su): Create completely imaginary forms.  cf. CArc p53.
```

Lost two caster levels to Wizard and one to Ur-priest, in exchange for level 2 Monk abilities.  Do you guys think it's worth it?


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 25, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Just some points to make: The only arcane caster for the good team is a bard. There are no out and out melee fighters (ie- distraction) for the evil team.




Yeah, we need to mix it up some...

Although as it stands, the Good team is shafted much worse than we are. My build can go toe-to-toe with any fighter build, and I suspect so could Wrahn's, so that isn't too bad.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 25, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Yeah, we need to mix it up some...
> 
> Although as it stands, the Good team is shafted much worse than we are. My build can go toe-to-toe with any fighter build, and I suspect so could Wrahn's, so that isn't too bad.




I despise Fighters for that reason. They are pathetically weak on higher levels.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 25, 2005)

Idunno.  A level 30 pure fighter has a whole crapload of epic feats.  You might be able to make some kind of monster out of that.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 25, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Just some points to make: The only arcane caster for the good team is a bard. There are no out and out melee fighters (ie- distraction) for the evil team.



Just to clarify - My character has 10th level Druid spellcasting(at CL10), 4-9th Sorcerer-sort of casting(CL20), and 10th level Bard casting(CL20), plus it's going to be absolutely scary at countersong I think - and it should have an epic (Level 29) cohort + maybe gajillions of followers. I was thinking about having them all be 1st level exploding martyrs


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeah, be sure to take a full caster cohort, then. Also: countersongs don't counter spells any more, you know. Only sound effects.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 25, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Yeah, be sure to take a full caster cohort, then. Also: countersongs don't counter spells any more, you know. Only sound effects.



 Interestingly, it would counter sonic-based damaging spells, something I'd not noticed before now.  Hmm, that's quite a neat idea


----------



## James Heard (Jun 26, 2005)

More importantly it counters a lot of enchantments, simply because they're language dependent.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 26, 2005)

Rkhet,

I like your character, it is a nice idea, when I have more time to go over it I think I will be more impressed, anyway I did notice that your divine caster level appears to be wrong:

Ur Priests caster level is figured with the Ur Priest class level (2 in your case) plus half of any other caster level (26/2 = 13) = 15


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 26, 2005)

Don't forget that I took Mystic Theurge to add to it. That brings it to 12. For the rest, the text is kind of ambiguous. It says I get one caster level for every two 'levels' in an arcane caster class. If that means caster level, then my total is 25. If it's actual levels, then it's 20. Either way, add four for Practiced Spellcaster. Add another one for ioun stone.

Hmm... actually, this would be a good time to Ask The DM: which is it, DM?


----------



## Albedo (Jun 26, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> I despise Fighters for that reason. They are pathetically weak on higher levels.




I wouldn't go that far. I've seen and made some pretty wicked fighter builds at higher level. They are never to be discounted.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 26, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> I'd say that any custom items like that would need DM approval, though.
> 
> Also, you do realize that they nerfed Automatic Quicken, right? It only works on one spell level per feat, now. You can find the nerf in Complete Arcane, under epic feats.




Alrighty, I'm gonna fix something right now. I'd like to start by saying the complete arcan can go **** itself and that auto-quicken and all the spells like it function as they were origional printed in the ELH or the DMG


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 26, 2005)

Going to have some problems here in the future - I don't think I'll have access to the internet for a while.  I probably can't delay the campaign for me alone, although I'd be interested in being in the game...I just can't for a while.  And it's kind of a longish while, like July 4th or 5th.  There's some chance that I can get on Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday, but probably not after that.  Sorry folks.

I could probably post an updated character later this morning.  I don't know what's in store with the campaign, but if it moves slowly for a while, like some PbP games do, I might be able to catch up, if it's alright with everyone.  As long as the campaign doesn't start in media res, the first part of an adventure is usually just hooking, but I don't yet know how this one will begin.  If it's absolutely incompatible, I'll have to bow out, but as of now, I'm interested, but probably unable to post for a while.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 26, 2005)

RandomPrecision said:
			
		

> Going to have some problems here in the future - I don't think I'll have access to the internet for a while. I probably can't delay the campaign for me alone, although I'd be interested in being in the game...I just can't for a while. And it's kind of a longish while, like July 4th or 5th. There's some chance that I can get on Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday, but probably not after that. Sorry folks.
> 
> I could probably post an updated character later this morning. I don't know what's in store with the campaign, but if it moves slowly for a while, like some PbP games do, I might be able to catch up, if it's alright with everyone. As long as the campaign doesn't start in media res, the first part of an adventure is usually just hooking, but I don't yet know how this one will begin. If it's absolutely incompatible, I'll have to bow out, but as of now, I'm interested, but probably unable to post for a while.




Theres nothing I can't slip into a storyline, so don't worry. As long as you have the will to play I'll slip you in.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 26, 2005)

I was just reading through the BoVD, and came up with an idea: buy a Belt of the Dread Emperor, and tie the chains to yourself. It's like unlimited pearls of power that suck up your HP to cast spells. Find some way of constant fast-healing (it's not hard at ecl 30) and you'll have unlimited spells per day.

Combine with Masochism for extra fun.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd like to join this, looks interesting. 

As for evil or good, either way is fine. Am thinking of a melee-based character. 

DM: Do you allow Anthropomorcphic animals from SS?


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 26, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> DM: Do you allow Anthropomorcphic animals from SS?




I'm no DM, but according to the original rules, if it's got a printed Level Adjustment, then it's ok.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 27, 2005)

I think I might make a spellcaster of some sort, not having a dedicated caster might be a bad idea.  Either a spellsword type character or an arcane trickster.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm thinking of just copying Rkhet's build, slapping a good label on it, and commencing with the popcorn . I wouldn't even have to show all my work, just "see that other dude's character sheet." Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 27, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of just copying Rkhet's build, slapping a good label on it, and commencing with the popcorn . I wouldn't even have to show all my work, just "see that other dude's character sheet." Sweeeeeet.




Only problem with that are the ur-priest levels, evil only.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 27, 2005)

Maybe I had a change of heart. Again.


----------



## Endovior (Jun 27, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Just some points to make: The only arcane caster for the good team is a bard. There are no out and out melee fighters (ie- distraction) for the evil team.




Hmm.  If you'd like, I could change it up a bit, but I wouldn't discount existing builds.  As is, my Monk's got a fair bit of nasty psi power; as an example, for 15 of his 258 daily power points, he can heal himself up to 90 HP and inflict that amounts as damage to everyone within 20 feet of him via Hostile Empathic Transfer (Will 21 Half, ignores Damage Reduction).


----------



## James Heard (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm simply not that happy with my build. There an awful lot of classes and abilities that don't scale particularly well to 30th level IMO. Back to the drawing board .


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 27, 2005)

What's so special about that Ur-Priest/Wizard? If I should make a dual character, I'd be doing Druid/Wizard/Arcane Hierophant/Mystic Theurge 4/4/10/12. Practised Spellcaster for both classes and you'll have spells as a level 30 Wizard and as a level 30 Druid and you'll have some other sorts of niftyness. Arcane Hierophant is found in Races of the Wild.

For evil characters there's also the option of Cleric/Wizard/True Necromancer 3/3/24. With appropriate feats you'll also be around CL 30 for both classes. True necromancer is detailed as a 14 level prestige class in Libris Mortis.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 27, 2005)

Ah, but you can't do that and still take ten levels of Master Transmogrifist.  That's the main point of my build - the dual progression is just a nice bonus.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 27, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> What's so special about that Ur-Priest/Wizard? If I should make a dual character, I'd be doing Druid/Wizard/Arcane Hierophant/Mystic Theurge 4/4/10/12. Practised Spellcaster for both classes and you'll have spells as a level 30 Wizard and as a level 30 Druid and you'll have some other sorts of niftyness. Arcane Hierophant is found in Races of the Wild.
> 
> For evil characters there's also the option of Cleric/Wizard/True Necromancer 3/3/24. With appropriate feats you'll also be around CL 30 for both classes. True necromancer is detailed as a 14 level prestige class in Libris Mortis.




Epic progression for the Mystic Theurge is only one caster level per level alternating divine and arcane every other level. I don't have Libris Mortis, but if they don't list Epic progression there, I would assume it would be the same way.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 27, 2005)

I'll have a more complete draft of my character posted today, but I'm still waiting for word on the following:  

Hey Albedo!  Could'ja answer my questions on Minions and Custom Magic Items?


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 27, 2005)

Presenting Nook...
This is my first atempt at an epic character, so any hints/suggestions/whatever is appreciated!

Books I've used other than Players Handbook, Monsters Manual, Dungeon Masters Guide and Epic Level Handbook:

Complete Warrior
Complete Arcane
Miniature Handbook
Savage Species


Nook
Male
Silver Half Dragon Anthropomorphic African Elefant 
Fighter 16 / War Hulk 6 / ( + 2LA from Anthropomorphic Animal + 3Hit Die from Anthropomorphic Animal + 3LA from Half Dragon)


Build:
*Half Dragon Level Adjustment*
*Half Dragon Level Adjustment*
*Half Dragon Level Adjustment*
Anthropomorphic African Elefant Level Adjustment
Anthropomorphic African Elefant Level Adjustment
*Level 1* - Anthropomorphic African Elefant - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 36skill points, 2ref, 2will, 1st feat, Racial Features, Template Features
*Level 2* - Anthropomorphic African Elefant - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 1ref, 1will 
*Level 3* - Anthropomorphic African Elefant - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 1fort, 2nd feat
*Level 4* - Fighter1 - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 2fort, 1st fighter feat, 1st ability increase
*Level 5* - Fighter2 - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 1fort, 2nd fighter feat, 
*Level 6* - War Hulk1 - 1d12hp, 6skill points, 2fort, 3rd feat
*Level 7* - Fighter3 - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 1ref, 1will
*Level 8* - Fighter4 - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 1fort, 3rd fighter feat, 2nd ability increase
*Level 9* - War Hulk2 - 1d12hp, 6skill points, 1fort, 4th feat
*Level 10* - Fighter5 - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 
*Level 11* - Fighter6 - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 1fort, 1ref, 1will, 4th fighter feat, 
*Level 12* - Fighter7 - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 5th feat, 3rd ability increase
*Level 13* - War Hulk3 - 1d12hp, 6skill points, 1ref, 1will
*Level 14* - Fighter8 - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 1fort, 5th fighter feat, 
*Level 15* - Fighter9 - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 1ref, 1will, 6th feat
*Level 16* - Fighter10 - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 1fort, 6th fighter feat, 4th ability increase
*Level 17* - War Hulk4 - 1d12hp, 6skill points, 1fort
*Level 18* - Fighter11 - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 7th feat
*Level 19* - Fighter12 - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 1fort, 1ref, 1will, 7th fighter feat, 
*Level 20* - Fighter13 - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 5th ability increase
- Becomes Epic -
*Level 21* - War Hulk5 - 1d12hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 8th feat
*Level 22* - Fighter14 - 1d10 HP, 6skill points, 1fort, 1ref, 1will, 8th fighter feat, 
*Level 23* - Fighter15 - 1d10 hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 
*Level 24* - Fighter16 - 1d10 hp, 6skill points, 1fort, 1ref, 1will, 9th fighter feat, 9th feat, 6th ability increase
*Level 25* - War Hulk6 - 1d12hp, 1BAB, 6skill points, 1fort, 1ref, 1will


*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Dark purple
*Height:* 14'7''
*Weight:* 3400 lbs
*Age: *?
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Size:* Large
*Type:* Dragon
*Speed:* 70 ft.
*Fly speed:* 110 ft.
*Maneuverability:* Good
*Space:* 10 ft.
*Reach:* 10 ft.

*STR:* 69 (+29) [16points + 20racial + 12WarHulk + 4Level+ 10enchantment + 5Inherent]
*DEX:* 31 (+10) [10points + 2racial + 2Level+ 6enchantment + 5Inherent]
*CON:* 37 (+13) [10points + 10racial + 6enchantment + 5Inherent]
*INT:* 19 (+4) [4points + 2racial + 5Inherent]
*WIS:* 23 (+6) [0points + 4racial + 6enchantment + 5Inherent]
*CHA:* 21 (+5) [0points + 2racial + 6enchantment + 5Inherent]


*HP:* 493 (19d10 + 6d12 + 325Con + 12temporary from Greater Heriosm)
Regenerate 6hp/round


*AC:* 56 (10base + 10dex + 10armor + 17natural armor + 5deflection + 5insight + 4luck + 1dodge - 1size) / 34 / 51


Saves: 
*Fortitude:* +47 (15base + 13con + 5resistance + 4morale + 4luck + 1competence + 5insight)
*Reflex:* +30 (10base + 10dex + 5resistance + 4morale + 1dodge + 4luck + 1competence + 5insight)
*Will:* +35 (10base + 6wis + 5resistance + 4morale + 4luck + 1competence + 5insight)


*Spell Resistance:* 21

*Immunities:* 
Fear Effects
Sleep
Paralysis Effects
Cold damage
All Mind-Affecting spells and effects
All death spells, magical death effects, and energy drain and negative energy effects.


*Init:* +14 (10dex + 4improved initiative)


*Base attack bonus:* +19/+14/+9/+4


Attacks: 
*Main Hand:* Rend: +5 Medium Greataxe of Flaming Burst: +55/+50/+45/+40 (19base + 29str + 4morale + 3luck + 1haste + 1competence + 1prowess - 2two-weapon - 1size), 1d8+32 (+29str + 3luck) damage, Threat 13-20/x2, +1d6 damage
*Off Hand:* Maim: +5 Small Greataxe of Icy Burst: +41/+36/+31/+26 (19base + 15str + 4morale + 3luck + 1haste + 1competence + 1prowess - 2two-weapon - 1size), 1d8+32 (+29str + 3luck) damage, Threat 13-20/x2, +1d6 damage

*Full Attack:* 
*Main Hand:* Rend: +5 Medium Greataxe of Flaming Burst: +55/+55/+50/+45/+40 (19base + 29str + 4morale + 3luck + 1haste + 1competence + 1prowess - 2two-weapon - 1size), 1d8+32 (+29str + 3luck) damage, Threat 13-20/x2, +1d6 damage
*Off Hand:* Maim: +5 Small Greataxe of Icy Burst: +41/+41/+36/+31/+26 (19base + 15str + 4morale + 3luck + 1haste + 1competence + 1prowess - 2two-weapon - 1size), 1d8+32 (+29str + 3luck) damage, Threat 13-20/x2, +1d6 damage

Attacks when using Fetish of Growth:
*Main Hand:* Rend: +5 Large Greataxe of Flaming Burst: +56/+41/+46/+41 (19base + 31str + 4morale + 3luck + 1haste + 1competence + 1prowess - 2two-weapon - 2size), 2d6+34 (+31str + 3luck) damage, Threat 13-20/x2, +1d6 damage
*Off Hand:* Maim: +5 Medium Greataxe of Icy Burst: +41/+36/+31/+26 (19base + 16str + 4morale + 3luck + 1haste + 1competence + 1prowess - 2two-weapon - 2size), 2d6+34 (+31str + 3luck) damage, Threat 13-20/x2, +1d6 damage

Full Attack: 
*Main Hand:* Rend: +5 Large Greataxe of Flaming Burst: +56/+56/+51/+46/+41 (19base + 31str + 4morale + 3luck + 1haste + 1competence + 1prowess - 2two-weapon - 2size), 2d6+34 (+31str + 3luck) damage, Threat 13-20/x2, +1d6 damage
*Off Hand:* Maim: +5 Medium Greataxe of Icy Burst: +41/+41/+46/+31/+26 (19base + 16str + 4morale + 3luck + 1haste + 1competence + 1prowess - 2two-weapon - 2size), 2d6+34 (+31str + 3luck) damage, Threat 13-20/x2, +1d6 damage


Special Attacks: 
*Breath Weapon: *
Once per day
6d8 cold damage
Reflex save reduce damage to half.
DC: 10 + 12 + 6 = 28
30 ft. cone of cold


Skills:
*Skill points:* 180 
*Max Rank for class skills:* 28
*Max Rank for cross-class skills:* 14

Class skills:
*Climb:* 62 (28ranks + 29str + 4morale + 1competence)
*Intimidate:* 38 (28ranks + 5cha + 4morale + 1competence)
*Jump:* 64 (28ranks + 29str + 4morale + 1competence + 2synergy)
*Swim:* 62 (28ranks + 29str + 4morale + 1competence)

Cross-class Skills:
*Hide:* 25 (14ranks + 10dex + 4morale + 1competence - 4size)
*Move Silently:* 29 (14ranks + 10dex + 4morale + 1competence) 
*Tumble:* 42 (6ranks + 10dex + 4morale + 20competence + 2synergy)


Feats: 
*Lvl 1* - Power Attack: Trade up to 19 from attack to damage
*Lvl 3* - Cleave: If kills oponent, can do an extra attack
*Fighter lvl 1* - Combat Reflexes: Can make aditional AoO = dex modifier
*Fighter lvl 2* - Two-Weapon Fighting: Reduce two-weapon fighting penalty
*Lvl 6* - Great Cleave: No limits on cleaves
*Fighter lvl 4* - Improved Initiative: +4 initiative checks
*Lvl 9* - Flyby Attack: Can make a move action and another standard action any time during the move action.
*Fighter lvl 6* - Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bladed Gauntlet)
Lvl 12 - Improved Critical (Bladed Gauntlet): Double threat range
*Fighter lvl 8* - Improved Two-Weapon Fighting: Gain 2nd off-hand attack
Lvl 15: Improved Flight: Improves Maneuverability by one step
*Fighter lvl 10* - Greater Two-Weapon Fighting: Gain 3rd off-hand attack
*Lvl 18* - Power Critical (Bladed Gauntlet): Gain a +4 bonus to confirm a critical
*Fighter lvl 12* - Overwhelming Critical (Bladed Gauntlet): Deal an extra 2d6 damage on criticals
*Lvl 21* - Fast Healing: Regenerate 3hp/round
*Fighter lvl 14* - Perfect Two-Weapon Fighting: Can make the same number of attacks with off-hand weapon as with main weapon
*Lvl 24* - Fast Healing: Regenerate 3hp/round
*Fighter lvl 16* - Epic Prowess: Gains +1 bonus on all attack rolls


Languages: 
Common
Draconic
Sylvan 


Equipment:

Book of Str +5 _137,000_
Book of Con +5 _137,000_
Book of Dex +5 _137,000_
Book of Int +5 _137,000_
Book of Wis +5 _137,000_
Book of Cha +5 _137,000_
Total _822,000_

*Circlet of Mok'na* - Head slot (Cirlcet of wis +6 and cha +6) _90,000_
+6 Encantment to Wisdom and Charisma

The night drew to en ending. Mok'na still danced, spinning around the hearth as an incorporeal dream. Veils trailing arms and wings alike, spinning a never-ending illusion of pain and sorrow. 
"Can you see it, Nook? Can you see it?" Her voice was like a soothing wind, her eyes like twin-fires behind the ivory mask covering her eyes. 
"I see that you can... Take this, my love, for your protection."

*Mask of Mok'na* - Eye slot (Lenses of +5 insight to AC and saves) _206,250_
+5 Insight to AC and Saves

Her lithe body was motionless. Blood trailing the countless wounds, seeping steadily into the soil.
"It wasn't supposed to be like this..." Nook mumbled, then removed her Mask, placing it over his own eyes. 

*Stone of Traveling* - Neck slot (Amulet of the Planes) _120,000_
Can utilize Plane Shift, Must make a DC 15 Intelligence check

The ruins was forgotten. Old. Dusty. Not at all to Nooks likeing. However, he must go there, she said, to find the means of escaping. 

*Tribal Harness* - Vest slot (Continous Divine Favor 9th level) _27,000_
+3 luck bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls.

The typical tribal harness... Leather harnesses, like a succession of belts, criss-crossing his torso. How he despised the thing. It is, and will ever be, tied to him. 
Somehow, somewhere... they are waiting.

*Tribal Loincloth* - Armor slot (+10 Armor bonus) _1,000,000_
+10 Armor bonus to AC

A simple loincloth, but appearances can decieve. Powerfull magic was poured into this piece of fabric, most of the tribes shouldermen exhausted their powers for week making this. And it was done.

*Belt of Luck* _132,000_
+4 Luck to AC and Saves

She giggled. "You have been fooled! This is not a mundane belt! It's my lukcy! Hah! No wonder you lost the game. Now, you die."
He didn't.
She was right, it was a lucky belt.
But not for her.

*Cape of Mageor* - Cloak slot (Cloak of Spell Resistance +22) _100,000_
+22 Spell Resistance

"Friend... You will avenge us, I am sure of it. Take this, my finest as of yet. Good luck." He turned his back, and enterd his hut, without another word. The cape, a dull grey in color, was of a fabric Nook had never seen before. Yet it felt... strong.

*Bracers of Thorns* - Wrist slot (Bracers of Natural Armor +6 and +6con) _108,000_
+6 Natural Armor Enchantment
+6 Enchantment to Constitution

The druidess laughed in delight. "Oh, thank you ever so much! I simply _love_ the way you took care of those nasty demons." Her eyes turned ice at the mention of demons, here, in the sacred forest. "It seems... I must leave this place. Nowhere is safe, anymore." 
She does not know, yet, that she is doomed. This whole damned continent is. Damn it. 
"I will grant you one favor before leaving this forest. Stand still..." She placed an acorn on each wrist. In a matter of minutes, they grew to encircle his wrist, as well as most of his arm. The thorns penetrated his skin, yet no pain was fealth. He felt his skin grow even harder and healthier.
"You should be safe now. Perhaps we will meet again. Perhaps not. Now, go."

*Hands of Krees* - Hand slot (Gloves of Epic Strength +10, and dex +6) _1,054,000_
+10 strength and +6 dexterity

The shouldermen of the tribe had been working for hours. Chanting and dancing around the fire. 
"Fools!" Mageor exclaimed. "You don't need some silly physical improvement. You're our most formidable fighter, yet they insist; Make him even _more_ formidable. Stronger, quicker.... BAH! What you need, my friend, is magical protection!"

*Ring of Friendship* - Ring slot 1 (Continous Greater Heroism) _264,000_
+4 Morale bonus on attack rolls, saves and skill checks. Immunity to fear effects, 12 temporary hit points.

"Take this friend. Good luck."

*Ring of Moreneor* - Ring slot 2 (Ring of Continous Mind Blank and Soulfire) _144,000_
Protected against all devices and spells that detects, influence or read emotions or thoughts. Protects against all mind-affecting spells and effects.
Grants Immunity to all death spells, magical death effects, and energy drain and negative energy effects.

The madman ran around in circles. "I've done it! _Finally_, I've _done_ it!" His giggeling subsided, and his gaze turned to Nook. "Now, you want this, do you? Poor thing.... You know, I had to do it to her. Only a pure soul could make what I need. She was pure.... Oh, so pure..."
The madman was dead before he even knew what hit him.

*Boots of Run'ie* - Feet slot (Boots of Continous Haste and +20 tumble) _180,000_
Haste: One extra attack with any weapon when using a Full Attack action. Grants +1 bonus to attack rolls and +1 dodge bonus to AC and reflex saves. Increase all modes of movement by 30 ft.
+20 Competence bonus to Tumble

He was ever elusive, Run'ie. Every time Nook thought he had him, he was gone. When he finally got trapped by his own folly, it was too late for "poor" Run'ie. Rend took his head, the vile assasin now dead. Maim, still thirsty for blood, removed his feet. 
"The boots... Ah, finally..." 

*Stone of Ra* - As Iridescent Ioun Stone _18,000_
Sustain Creature without air.

*Stone of Mo* - As Pale Green Ioun Stone _30,000_
+1 competence bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks and ability checks.

*Stone of Si* - As Lavender and Green Ioun Stone _40,000_
Absorbs spells of 8th level or lower. Absorbs 50 spell levels.

The three sisters, Ra, Mo and Si. 
Ever questing.
Never finding.
All they want, it their long-lost brother. 
He is lost.

*Fetish of Health* - Attached to left tusk (As a Ring of Sustenance) _5000_
No need to eat or drink, and only need 2 hours sleep.

*Fetish of Growth* - Attacked to right tusk (As Ring of Growth) _36,000_
Can grow in size, 1 category. Gains +4str, -2dex, -1 on attack rolls and AC.
Can be used once per day, for 9 minutes.
All equipment is changed as well.

*Fetish of Protection*- Attached to trunk (Ring of Protection +5 and resistance +5) _175,000_
+5 deflection bonus to AC and +5 resistance bonus to saves.

The tribe gathered all their most powerfull magic items and gave it away. The Champion was leaving, to find out what happened, that night so many years ago. They all saw him safe away from the continent, then they simply.... wanished.

*Rend:* +5 Wounding Bladed Gauntlet of Magebane and Evil Outsider Bane _162,330_
*Maim:* +5 Wounding Bladed Gauntlet of Magebane and Evil Outsider Bane _162,330_

Twin-blades forged by the clerics of Morl. The bane to all evil, they said. 
We will see, I say....
We will see!


_Misc items:_
Bag of Holding
_30000 _gp in different gemstones
_1000 _in mundane items, like bedrolls, torches, flint, tolls, etc.

_2090_gp


Race:
Darkvision 60 ft.
Low-light vision
Immunity to sleep and paralysis effects
Immune to Fire attacks


Class:
*Fighter:*
Bonus feats.

*War Hulk:*
*Ability Increase:* gains +12 str
*No Time to Think:* Has 0 ranks in int, wis and cha based skills. Exception is Intimidate
*Great Swing:* Can attack 3 "squares" with 1 attack, as a Full-round action
*Mighty Rock Throwing:* Can throw rocks of 50 pounds 50 ft. Use str instead of dex, dea 2d8 damage.
*Mighty Swing:* As great Swing, except that it takes a standard action.
*Sweeping Boulder:* When throwing stones, attacks 2 "squares". 


Proficiencies:
Simple Weapons
Martial Weapons
Light Armor
Medium Armor
Heavy Armor
Shields


Info:

Little is known about Nook. He came from the continent of Derafia, from some kind of seclusive tribes-people. He doesn't say much, but rather let his actions and body-language speak for him. 

What his goals are? Who knows. All that is known is that he has entered a pact with The C, taking on some of the Gods properties, in effect making him half draconic.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 27, 2005)

>> Updated version of PC reposted below <<


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 27, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> ...
> 8. Delayed Blast Fireball, (Maximized, Quickened, Twinned)
> Horrid Wilting, (Quickened, Twinned, Chained, Enhanced, Maximized)...




Improved Metamagic can't reduce the cost of a Metamagic feat below +1, so by my count the M.Q.T. Delayed Blast Fireball should require a 10th level slot.  How're you fitting it in an 8th?  

Similarly, by my count the Horrid Wilting should be 15th level.  (8 base, +1 Quickened, +1 Twinned, +1 Chained, +3 Enhanced, +1 Maximized)  How does *that* fit in an 8th level slot?

Secondly, Chain Spell only works on spells with a single target, why are you Chaining the already multi-target Horrid Wilting?


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 27, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Supreme Healing (all spells from the Healing domain are treated as both Empowered and Maximised, with no effect on the level of spell slot required).  (Ex)




Actually, that's not *quite* how those PrC abilities work.

It's not that all spells from the Healing domain are Max+Emp, but that all _Domain_ spells from the Healing domain are Max+Emp.

i.e., it only applies to Healing domain spells that are prepared in your Domain slots.  It doesn't apply to any random healing spell you cast spontaneously.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 27, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Improved Metamagic can't reduce the cost of a Metamagic feat below +1, so by my count the M.Q.T. Delayed Blast Fireball should require a 10th level slot.  How're you fitting it in an 8th?
> 
> Similarly, by my count the Horrid Wilting should be 15th level.  (8 base, +1 Quickened, +1 Twinned, +1 Chained, +3 Enhanced, +1 Maximized)  How does *that* fit in an 8th level slot?
> 
> Secondly, Chain Spell only works on spells with a single target, why are you Chaining the already multi-target Horrid Wilting?




This is the eighth level spells for my character:

8. Limited Wish, (Quickened) Delayed Blast Fireball, (Maximized, Quickened, Twinned) Cacophonic Burst, Greater Anticipate Teleport, Mind Blank, Horrid Wilting, (Quickened, Twinned, Chained, Enhanced, Maximized) Sound Lance


put another way

Limited Wish, 
(Quickened) Delayed Blast Fireball, 
(Maximized, Quickened, Twinned) Cacophonic Burst, 
Greater Anticipate Teleport, 
Mind Blank, 
Horrid Wilting, 
(Quickened, Twinned, Chained, Enhanced, Maximized) Sound Lance


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh, ok.  That makes *much* more sense. 

Reading comprehension is hard, lets go shopping!


----------



## Albedo (Jun 28, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I'll have a more complete draft of my character posted today, but I'm still waiting for word on the following:
> 
> Hey Albedo! Could'ja answer my questions on Minions and Custom Magic Items?




K, what were the questions again?


----------



## Jarval (Jun 28, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Actually, that's not *quite* how those PrC abilities work.
> 
> It's not that all spells from the Healing domain are Max+Emp, but that all _Domain_ spells from the Healing domain are Max+Emp.
> 
> i.e., it only applies to Healing domain spells that are prepared in your Domain slots.  It doesn't apply to any random healing spell you cast spontaneously.



Knew how the rules worked, but expressed it badly.  To be honest, I haven't really bothered with those abilities, as I liked the other domain spells better


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 28, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Presenting Nook...




1. Once you hit epic levels, you no longer gain BAB. You instead gain an epic bonus (which doesn't give you extra attacks). So your BAB should be +19/+14/+9.

[edit: hmmm... actually, disregard that.  Not quite sure how that figures in with ECL.]

2. Twink the weapons a bit. Flaming Burst is not worth the +2 at these levels. Get Wounding: -1 Con is -15 hp for a 30hd creature. Magebane's also nice, since pretty much everybody at these levels fall under the description. Since we'll be fighting Abominations, Evil Outsider Bane can't go wrong.  And also, get Keen instead of using a feat on it. If you don't have the money to get a full +10 weapon, the enhancement bonus should come last, since you can just get the caster in your party to cast Greater Magic Weapon on them.

4. Buy a rod of cancellation or two, or maybe some way to cast Disintegrate. Otherwise a simple otilok's resilient sphere or forcecage and you're boned.

5. With strength like this, do you really need weapon specialization? Get spring attack instead. Or maybe some monstrous feats to take advantage of the flight speed. Or maybe pump up ride and do the lance cheese. I don't play fighter much, tho, so I don't know the details.

6. Inherent bonus to Int doesn't get you new languages, far as I can tell.  You've got too many.

7. Don't bother spending so many ranks in Tumble. The epic usage for it is a glorified featherfall spell. Get the boots of swiftness, which gives you a +20 competence (along with other, more important benefits), and use it as an untrained skill. The most you'll want out of tumble is the "move at full speed across threatened squares without provoking AoO", which is DC25.

8. Twink your stats to odd numbers, and buy +5 books instead of +4.

9. Either get Mind Blank or bump up your will save somewhat.  27 isn't good...

10. See if you could give up some things and pick up a few levels of Frenzied Berserker. Supreme Power Attack would be good with this.

11. Pick up some miscellaneous wondrous items. They're cheap, and they're versatile. Especially important for the warrior type, who don't get real spells.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 28, 2005)

AmorFati: There are twelve Magic Item slots total. "It's possible for a creature with a humanoid-shaped body to wear as many as twelve magic items at the same time." (DMG, 214)

You have more than twelve magic items. Which ones aren't active?


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 28, 2005)

I guess I wasn't paying too much attention, look at this.

I would get a quickened dimensional door at will (216,000) which will take care of the closing problem (Dim door and full attack) and take care of the forcecage and resiliant sphere problem.  (Unless dimensional locked)

There is an issue of counting on your friendly spell caster for the enhancement bonus.  By passing Epic damage reduction requires +6.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 28, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> AmorFati: There are twelve Magic Item slots total. "It's possible for a creature with a humanoid-shaped body to wear as many as twelve magic items at the same time." (DMG, 214)
> 
> You have more than twelve magic items. Which ones aren't active?




Some of those items are command word items, so to use them all he has to do is hold them.  Some of them he spent double the money for so they would be slotless or occupy non-standard item locations.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 28, 2005)

Who's going to buy an epic weapon, though? Those are bloody expensive just to bypass a bit of DR. And he's doing 40+ per swing anyway. If he really wants it, something that lets him Shapechange into a creature with default epic weaponry would probably be cheaper.

Also, I would go easy on the Spell x at will/constant spell x items. The prices for those things are guidelines - rather inaccurate ones. The extreme example is the use-activated truestrike.

Dimension door ends your round, regardless of what actions you have left.  Check the spell description.  You'll need teleport.


----------



## Kerrz (Jun 28, 2005)

Wrahn: Even with non-standard item locations, can you have more than twelve at once?

I mean, really, you could put a ring on your toe. Or even the other eight fingers.

By your logic, I could have 30 Ioun stones if I could find 30 effects that didn't stack. Where's the limit? He's got 13 continuous effect wearables (the tusk and trunk slots seem dodgy...) and an amulet that's command activated, in addition to three Ioun stones.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 28, 2005)

Heh. Actually, the caster level bonus from the Orange Ioun Stone is unnamed... that's probably an oversight, but you could theoretically spend three million gp on a hundred of those things.

Nonstandard bodies still have the same slots - an octopus can still only wear two rings, for example - just in different places. But in addition to those you can have any number of slotless items. That's why all bonuses are named, so that they don't stack.

What I do find a little off is the insight bonuses to AC/saves: similiar items do not appear anywhere in printed material, and they significantly boost character power. A +5 resistance/+5 insight can be bought at a steep discount to +10 resistance, but do exactly the same thing. That's why all item creation requires the DM's approval, though, I suppose.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 28, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> 1. Once you hit epic levels, you no longer gain BAB. You instead gain an epic bonus (which doesn't give you extra attacks). So your BAB should be +19/+14/+9.




I am aware of that, however, my BAB before hitting epic levels is +16/+11/+6/+1. +13 from Fighter levels, and 3 from the racial hit die.



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> 2. Twink the weapons a bit. Flaming Burst is not worth the +2 at these levels. Get Wounding: -1 Con is -15 hp for a 30hd creature. Magebane's also nice, since pretty much everybody at these levels fall under the description. Since we'll be fighting Abominations, Evil Outsider Bane can't go wrong. And also, get Keen instead of using a feat on it. If you don't have the money to get a full +10 weapon, the enhancement bonus should come last, since you can just get the caster in your party to cast Greater Magic Weapon on them.




Something like this?: +5 greataxe of magebane, evil outsider bane and wounding then.... 



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> 4. Buy a rod of cancellation or two, or maybe some way to cast Disintegrate. Otherwise a simple otilok's resilient sphere or forcecage and you're boned.




I have yet to look at rods, I'll look into it.



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> 5. With strength like this, do you really need weapon specialization? Get spring attack instead. Or maybe some monstrous feats to take advantage of the flight speed. Or maybe pump up ride and do the lance cheese. I don't play fighter much, tho, so I don't know the details.




As for the other feats; I'm not sure. I can't seem to find much I like/feel suit the consept.... *shrugs*
Ride is out of question, does not fit my consept at all, unless I can ride an elephant... Dunno, can I? 



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> 6. Inherent bonus to Int doesn't get you new languages, far as I can tell. You've got too many.




OK, I just put them in, since I was unsure. Don't need half of them anyway. 



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> 7. Don't bother spending so many ranks in Tumble. The epic usage for it is a glorified featherfall spell. Get the boots of swiftness, which gives you a +20 competence (along with other, more important benefits), and use it as an untrained skill. The most you'll want out of tumble is the "move at full speed across threatened squares without provoking AoO", which is DC25.




Duly noted.



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> 8. Twink your stats to odd numbers, and buy +5 books instead of +4.




*nods*



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> 9. Either get Mind Blank or bump up your will save somewhat. 27 isn't good...




Sounds like a good idea. Will see where I can put it in.



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> 10. See if you could give up some things and pick up a few levels of Frenzied Berserker. Supreme Power Attack would be good with this.




That was what I was working with first, However, I didn't like the consept at all, Frenzied Berserker just wasn't what I was aiming at.



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> 11. Pick up some miscellaneous wondrous items. They're cheap, and they're versatile. Especially important for the warrior type, who don't get real spells.




That's what my left-over gold is for, I guess. 



As for the rest; I currently have 11 slot-asigned items. I could make the 3 fetishes like regular ioun stones, but I figured that it would make some more "flavor" to make it like that, as well as double the prices of them.




			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> I guess I wasn't paying too much attention, look at this.



Yeah, I noticed myself, when about halfway through the build. I admit I then used your items for insipiration, since I had no idea what to get myself. The consept is not a rip-off though, It's something I've been playing around with for quite a while. (ever since one of my players wanted to play one, and I said no, heh  )



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> There is an issue of counting on your friendly spell caster for the enhancement bonus. By passing Epic damage reduction requires +6.




Actually, I AM counting on my fellow spellcasters.. *grins*


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 28, 2005)

> 9. Either get Mind Blank or bump up your will save somewhat.  27 isn't good...




27 in a save isn't good? Looking over other characters around, I'll say that it is rather high as it's not a primary save.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 28, 2005)

Good:
 Endovior - Elf Monk
 Kerrz - Deathless Tiefling Fighter
 Jarval - Human Cleric
 James Heard - Human Bard
 D20Dazza - Avoral Guardinal Ranger
 Ferrix - Dwarf Fighter
ArmorFati - Anthromorphic Elephant War Hulk

 Evil:
 Rkhet - Human Spellcaster
 Bialaska - Succubus Fiend of All Three
 Pyrex - Ghostly Human Cleric
 RandomPrecision - Half-Fiend Assassin
 Wrahn - Human Loremaster

Must admit that I'm tempted to app something different than the fiend.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 28, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Good:
> Endovior - Elf Monk
> Kerrz - Deathless Tiefling Fighter
> Jarval - Human Cleric
> ...




I don't have to be good, I can jump in on whatever side "needs" a melee most.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 28, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> I don't have to be good, I can jump in on whatever side "needs" a melee most.




I think the Good needs that. The evil has some freak with 350HD of undead. Lots of punching through for the goodie ones.


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 28, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> I think the Good needs that. The evil has some freak with 350HD of undead. Lots of punching through for the goodie ones.




Yay, entertainment!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry guys I'm going to have to bow out. RL gaming is getitng in the way, I'm next up for the DM chair and am trying to spend my spare time trying to pull together a campaign. The other PbPs I'm in are abosrbing a lot of that spare time and I just can't do justice to an Epic dude at the moment.

Apologies for screwing you around

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 28, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> K, what were the questions again?




What are acceptable methods of advancing my undead minions?
A) None, use the stock undead from the SRD.
B) Standard advancement by adding HD as per the SRD.
C) By adding PC class levels.

Generally speaking, what are your guidelines for creating/purchasing magic items (i.e. those that have not been printed in WotC materials)?


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 28, 2005)

One more from me:

How is the caster level bonus of the Ur-priest calculated?  Do I add half of the caster levels of my arcane class?  Or do I add half the class levels?


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 28, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> I think the Good needs that. The evil has some freak with 350HD of undead. Lots of punching through for the goodie ones.




Yeah, but they really aren't designed to present a credible threat to epic PC's.  (Although, anyone who isn't immune to ability drain really isn't going to like being mobbed by the Dread Wraiths...)

But, hey, where's the fun if you don't have Minions?


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 28, 2005)

Ok, some alterations I'm considering: 
Feats: 
Flyby Attack
Hover
Great Flyby Attack
Improved Flight
Owersized Two-Weapon Fighting

Don't know what feats to drop though; 

I am also going to change the weapons around some, I don't want those axes, heh.

Removing a couple of languages.

Getting a few of those rods.

*ponders*


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 28, 2005)

AmorFati, given the penalties involved and the number of feats required, you should really consider going with a single 2Hander, preferably with Reach, instead of going TWF.  *cough*spikedchain*cough*

You might also consider the following Epic feats:
  Penetrate Damage Reduction
  Fast Healing
  Legendary Wrestler


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 28, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> AmorFati, given the penalties involved and the number of feats required, you should really consider going with a single 2Hander, preferably with Reach, instead of going TWF. *cough*spikedchain*cough*
> 
> You might also consider the following Epic feats:
> Penetrate Damage Reduction
> ...





I know, I _should_ go 2handed, but I really don't want to, I've been aiming for a TWF from the beginning, so I'll stick with it. hehe. 


As for the Feats,where do I find those?


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 29, 2005)

Perfect TWF is pretty good if you could somehow move and still get a full attack. I seem to remember a monk PRC that grance you Pounce-equivalent. Something from Oriental Adventures, I think. I don't have that book with me, could someone check it up?

Also, if you're going for flyby attack, get Shock Trooper. That feat chain is better with two-handed weapons and frenzied berserker, but it'll still work with TWF. Don't get Greater Flyby, though: remember that Tumble lets you do the same thing.

How about a double weapon?  You get the TWF benefits, and you can power attack better with it.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 29, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> What are acceptable methods of advancing my undead minions?
> A) None, use the stock undead from the SRD.
> B) Standard advancement by adding HD as per the SRD.
> C) By adding PC class levels.




use Undead that are in a printed book.  Any advancements would have to happen in game.



> Generally speaking, what are your guidelines for creating/purchasing magic items (i.e. those that have not been printed in WotC materials)?




Well, We'll be allowing slot switches as in the DMG and making items slotless (so long as you pay the extra for each).  

We'll also be allowing creation of items using the DMG chart, but all items made such must be made by a PC with the appropriate item creation feat and all spells used in the creation of the item.  (IE if you want boots of Quickened dimension door at will, you need the Craft Wondrous Items feat and the ability to cast Quickened Dimension Door.)  

As for Rkhet's question: 
The Ur-Priest (Both the Complete Divine AND the BOVD version) says add half your LEVELS, so it's class level in all other spellcasting classes (Except cleric if you're an ex-cleric).  so half your class levels, not caster levels.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 29, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> We'll also be allowing creation of items using the DMG chart, but all items made such must be made by a PC with the appropriate item creation feat and all spells used in the creation of the item. (IE if you want boots of Quickened dimension door at will, you need the Craft Wondrous Items feat and the ability to cast Quickened Dimension Door.)




You do realize that this allows a character with Craft Wondrous Items to cast spells almost any spell at will, though... are you really okay with use activated Truestrike?  Gloves of Vampiric Touch?  Cure/Inflict Wounds?  For a monk, that would be far better than weapon enchantments...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 29, 2005)

yes it would.  All you have to do is spend the GP, XP, and TIME to create the item.... and worry about the gods of karma and Balance. (Otherwise known as the DMs)

BTW the Rogues Gallery's are up.  Post COMPLETED characters there.  There's one for the Good PCs and one for the Evil.  Be sure you're in the right place.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 29, 2005)

Do you want the characters to be posted here for preview and approval first or straight to the Rogue's Gallery?


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 29, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> use Undead that are in a printed book.  Any advancements would have to happen in game.
> 
> ...
> We'll also be allowing creation of items using the DMG chart, but all items made such must be made by a PC with the appropriate item creation feat and all spells used in the creation of the item.  ...




Righty-o.  Corrections will be forthcoming tomorrow.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 29, 2005)

Question: can we do away with the massive damage rules?  Everybody and their grandma will be able to do more than 50 damage in a single attack.


----------



## Endovior (Jun 29, 2005)

True.  However, everybody and their grandma will also be able to make a DC15 Fortitude Save, and thus have nothing to fear from massive damage.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 29, 2005)

And, well, some of us just happen to be immune to death by massive damage.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 29, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> True. However, everybody and their grandma will also be able to make a DC15 Fortitude Save, and thus have nothing to fear from massive damage.




Natural one, dude.  Natural one.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 29, 2005)

Immune, dude.  Immune.  
Come to the dark side.  You know you want to 

Anyhow, this should be the final draft of my PC.  Assuming it passes critique I'll start adding story information and move it to the RG thread.


```
[B]Name:[/B] ???
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 23 / Heirophant 2
[B]Race:[/B] Ghostly Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NE
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3  (4p  +4 Inh)                [B]Level:[/B] 25     [B]XP:[/B] 104,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 24 +7  (6p  +4 Inh +6 Enh)         [B]BAB:[/B] +17      [B]HP:[/B] 175 (25d12)
[B]Con:[/B] -- --                              [B]Grapple:[/B] +20     
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4  (6p  +4 Inh)                [B]Speed:[/B] Fly 60'       
[B]Wis:[/B] 35 +12 (16p +5 Inh +6 Enh +6 Lvl)  [B]Init:[/B] +7        
[B]Cha:[/B] 30 +10 (8p  +5 Inh +6 Enh +4 Rac)  [B]ACP:[/B] -0         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8    +0    +7    +0    +0    +10   32
[B]Touch:[/B] 24              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 25

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                     16    --    +5   +21
[B]Ref:[/B]                       8    +7    +5   +20
[B]Will:[/B]                     16   +12    +5   +33

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Touch                     +19     1d4          20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Abyssal, Common, Infernal

[b]Ghost Features:[/b]
  Add Cha bonus to AC (Deflection)
  Draining Touch(Su)
  Malevolence(Su)
  Manifestation(Su)
  Rejuvenation(Su)
  Telekinesis(Su)
  Turn Resistance(Ex) +4

[B]Class Features:[/B] 
  Divine Reach 60'
  Domains: Destruction, Trickery
  Rebuke Undead (13/day)

[b]Special Qualities from Items[/b]
  Double-speed (from 30' to 60')
  DR 15/Adamantine
  Evasion
  Resistance 30 to all Energy types
  
[B]Feats:[/B] 
  Divine Metamagic   (Maximize Spell)
  Domain Spontaneity (Destruction Domain)
  Empower Spell
  Eschew Material Components
  Quicken Spell
  Maximize Spell
  Widen Spell

[b]Epic Feats:[/b]
  Ignore Material Components
  Improved Spell Capacity
  Improved Spell Capacity
  Undead Mastery

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 125(125)       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 28
[B]Skills                  Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
  Bluff                    5   +10          +15
  Concentration           15   +10          +25
  Diplomacy                5   +10    +4    +19
  Hide                     4    +7    +8    +19
  Kn(Arcana)              11    +4          +15
  Kn(Religion)            11    +4          +15
  Kn(Planes)              10    +4          +14
  Listen*                  5   +12    +8    +25
  Search*                       +4    +8    +12
  Sense Motive*            8   +12          +20 
  Spellcraft              28    +4    +0    +32
  Spot*                    5   +12    +8    +25

*Cross-Class skill

[B]Equipment:                       Cost  Weight[/B]

  Darkskull                  60,000gp
  3x Tome +4 (Str/Dex/Int)  330,000gp
  2x Tome +5 (Wis/Cha)      274,000gp
  Gate Key                  378,000gp
  Pearl of Power 9 x3       243,000gp
  Pearl of Power 8 x4       256,000gp

  Bracers of Armor +8        64,000gp
  Boots of Swiftness        256,000gp
  Cloak of Cha +6            36,000gp
  Mantle of Epic SR         290,000gp
  Phylactery of Wis +6       36,000gp
  Ring of Sequestering      300,000gp
  Ring of Three Wishes       97,950gp
  Vest of Resistance +5      25,000gp

  Customized items (details below)
  [1]Metamagic Rod          498,500gp
  [2]Restless Rod           925,000gp
  [3]Ring of Defense        937,420gp
  

Total                     4,939,870gp

[1]Metamagic Rod            498,500gp
As:
Rod of Greater Quicken      170,000gp
Rod of Greater Mazimize     121,500gp x1.5
Rod of Greater Empower       73,000gp x1.5
Rod of Greater Silent        24,500gp x1.5

[2]Restless Rod
As:
Rod of Restless Death       925,000gp
Rod of Absorption            50,000gp x1.5
Rod of Absorption            50,000gp x1.5
Rod of Absorption            50,000gp x1.5
Rod of Absorption            50,000gp x1.5

[3]Ring of Defense          937,420gp
As:
Ring of Ironskin            400,000gp
Ring of Univ Gr Resist      308,000gp +22,000gp*
Ring of Spell Turning        98,280gp x1.5
Ring of Freedom of Movement  40,000gp x1.5

*Four of the five Greater Energy Resist abilities included in the ring
have already included the x1.5 modifier.  The +22k adds it into the fifth.

[B]Total Weight:[/B]__lb      [B]Money:[/B]  __pp  __gp  __sp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 __    __   ___   ___   ___


[b]Spells/Day:	0    1    2     3    4    5    6    7    8    9    10   11[/b]
                6+0  5+3  5+3   5+3  5+3  5+3  4+2  4+2  4+2  4+2  1+1  1+1

[b]Prepared Spells:[/b]
  Lvl  0:  Create Water x2, Detect Magic x4

  Lvl  1:  Command, Divine Favor x3, Entropic Shield x2, Obscuring Mist
           Sanctuary, 
           (D)ILW

  Lvl  2:  Desecrate x2, Gentle Repose, Hold Person x2, Make Whole
           Shatter, Silence
           (D)Invisibility

  Lvl  3:  Animate Dead x2, Bestow Curse x2, Blindness/Deafness, 
           Contagion, Invisibility Purge, Speak with Dead
           (D)Nondetection

  Lvl  4:  Discern Lies, Dismissal x2, Sending x3, Tongues x2
           (D)Confusion

  Lvl  5:  Break Enchantment, Flame Strike, Greater Command, Slay Living
           True Seeing x2, Unhallow, Wall of Stone
           (D)False Vision

  Lvl  6:  Animate Objects, Banishment, Geas, Greater Dispel, Heal, Word of Recall
           (D)Harm

  Lvl  7:  Blasphemy, Empowered Flame Strike,  Greater Scrying, 
           Quickened ISW, Quickened Invis Purge, Repulsion
           (D)Screen

  Lvl  8:  Discern Location, Empowered Forbiddance, Firestorm, 
           Greater Spell Immunity, Mass ICW, Widened Unhallow
           (D)Poly Any Object

  Lvl  9:  Implosion, Maximized Greater Glyph, Miracle, Storm of Vengeance, 
           Summon 9, True Res
           (D)Time Stop

  Lvl 10:  Empowered Fire Storm, Empowered Mass ICW
           (D)Quickened Harm

  Lvl 11:  Quickened Destruction, Maximized Fire Storm
           (D)Widened Earthquake

[B]Age:[/B] Unknown
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 175lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```


*Undead Minions:*

```
via [i]Animate Dead[/i] (100hd)
    Skeletal Dire Tiger (8hd) x12

  via [i]Rod of Restless Death[/i] (42hd)
    Skeletal Young Adult Red Dragon x2

  via [i]Undead Mastery[/i] (290hd)
    Devourer     (12hd)   x4
    Dread Wraith (16hd)  x12
    Mummy        ( 8hd)   x6
```

*Undead Traits:*
  No Con score
  Darkvision 60'

  Immunity to all mind-affecting effects 
  (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects)

  Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, and death effects

  Not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability drain, or energy drain.     

  Immune to damage to its physical ability scores, as well as to fatigue and exhaustion effects.

  Negative energy (such as an inflict spell) can heal undead creatures.

  Immunity to any effect that requires a Fortitude save 
  (unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless)

  Undead do not breathe, eat, or sleep.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> We'll also be allowing creation of items using the DMG chart, but all items made such must be made by a PC with the appropriate item creation feat and all spells used in the creation of the item.



Sweet, someone can make a slotless item of infinate truestrike for 4000


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 29, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Immune, dude.  Immune.
> Come to the dark side.  You know you want to




I like my extra hitpoints and my +5 levels, dude.  Being smacked around by someone with a tricked-out turn undead isn't my cup of tea either.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok, my new character is almost done. Just trying to work over the magic items (which I think I'm going to need people more accustomed to designing the complex ones look over) and derive the numbers/tweak things that I think need tweaking.

Here's the teaser and background information, which I shall replace with badass wizardry once I'm more comfortable with the character. On the advice of our "Good doesn't have a spellcaster" I introduce Mr. Wizard 30.

*Background*
Aalim Maalik (Ah-LEEM mah-LEEK) is older than legends, some mountains, even some gods. In the depths of history Aalim Maalik was one of the first mages to journey to the other planes of existence, to master his craft, and to anger the gods and incur their punishment. 

Before the youngest of races drew first breath, Aalim Maalik created some of the first laws that the world had ever known by journeying to the outer planes and taking the essence of lawfulness into the wilderness. He forged a city there, creating language and culture marveled at by all and regarded with jealousy by the forces of evil. Being neither a saint nor an appeaser, Aalim Maalik made no treaties with the good gods and discouraged their worship. When the proto-demigod Venalvee attacked his grand city though, Aalim Maalik was infuriated at the forces of good and lawfulness. After banishing the deity to his home plane, he set out upon a mission of vengeance and fury upon Celestia. His madness was pure; his purpose was clear, his mightiness unquestionable; but the forces of good vanquished him and placed upon him a powerful _Binding_. Centuries passed, and the prison that Aalim Maalik resided in was forgotten by all in the time it took to reduce his once great city to dust and ashes. Great kings and heroes came to meet their dooms seeking to plunder his prison, and spellcasters of great wisdom sought him out to seek his counsel.  

Stuck in his ageless confinement, Aalim Maalik tempered his fury if not his supreme arrogance. His created servant Melkaa (mel-KAH) brought him news and items from the outside world, albeit slowly and ponderously. Of course, when the world began to end Melkaa was out. 

Aalim Maalik’s prison was an ancient impenetrable castle in a stabilized zone between the intersections of the elemental planes. To the abominable monstrosities that walked through it though, it was little more than a stepping stone to larger things. Thankfully, at least, the goodly beings who imprisoned the imperious mage designed his _Binding _so that if his life were truly in great peril his imprisonment would be finally over. Gathering a small portion of the horde of magic items a powerful, extremely bored mage can manage to make over millennia Aalim Maalik was happy enough to escape his prison some small moments before it was reduced to rubble.

Remember what gets Aalim Maalik _really _mad again? Oh yeah, it’s messing up his _stuff_.

He doesn’t care if they’ve killed gods or not, those bastards are gonna _pay_. 

*Appearance*
Aalim Maalik looks very much like what he is most definitely not, ordinary.  In fact he doesn’t particularly look much like anyone’s preconceived notions of what a mighty wizard from before time should look like. Except when he’s wearing his full regalia of magic items he tends to look like someone’s dad perhaps, or maybe a baker or accountant. His sandy brown and gray hair, nondescript brown eyes, the softly wrinkled lines of his somewhat-darker-than-is-usual face, and portly pot-belly just don’t scream WIZARD to most people. In fact, some people fail to notice him at all when Melkaa is present. Giant hulking constructs stained with eons worth of bloodstains and repaired damage are just more impressive.

*Personality*
Aalim Maalik is quiet from eons of imprisonment, but when he does choose to talk it is from the certainty of a man convinced of his own godlike ability and self-importance. He has anachronistic habits and attitudes, tends to refer to things that happened thousands of years ago as if they were still happening, and might comfortably be called a dinosaur if it weren’t for his essential brilliance. 

More than anything else though Aalim Maalik believes in rules, not prissy rules concerned with the welfare of old people but hard, concrete rules that younger, less intelligent beings just can’t understand. He spouts them off occasionally when he thinks he’s doing you a favor. A lot of them though, basically revolve around not touching the mean magi’s things and why _Baleful Polymorph_ is an appropriate response for waking up a millions of years old wizard before 9am.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 29, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> I like my extra hitpoints and my +5 levels, dude.  Being smacked around by someone with a tricked-out turn undead isn't my cup of tea either.




True.  A cleric with the Sun domain could present a problem.

But you've got to admit, those five levels buy an impressive number of immunities and advantages...  

Edit:  Speaking of which, is there a clerical spell or magic item in either Libris Mortis or the BoVD which improves turn resistance?


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 29, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> True.  A cleric with the Sun domain could present a problem.
> 
> But you've got to admit, those five levels buy an impressive number of immunities and advantages...
> 
> Edit: Speaking of which, is there a clerical spell or magic item in either Libris Mortis or the BoVD which improves turn resistance?




Improved Turn Resistance from Libris gives +4 turn resistance. Lifebond gives +4 turn resistance and +2 bonus on all saves, but with lifebond you need to be within 60 feet of the one you have decided to bond with to gain advantages.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 29, 2005)

Cloak of Turning Resistance gives you +4 for a mere 11,000 gp.  There's also this pipe that gives you temporary (10 rounds) +4 resistance if you pass a DC15 perform check.  All bonuses to turning resistance stack, far as I can tell.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 29, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> We'll also be allowing creation of items using the DMG chart, but all items made such must be made by a PC with the appropriate item creation feat and all spells used in the creation of the item.  (IE if you want boots of Quickened dimension door at will, you need the Craft Wondrous Items feat and the ability to cast Quickened Dimension Door.)




You realize this places casters at an even greater advantage than they already have, if you are going to allow custom items do it across the board.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet, someone can make a slotless item of infinate truestrike for 4000




Infinite command word truestrike is not scary at all, still takes a standard action to use.  It is the theortical continuous true strike item (2k x duration mod) which I would propose the rules don't allow as the duration doesn't conform to pricing mods.  Or the mod is up to the game master which, were I running the game, would be expensive indeed.

With the rules as presented, I am thinking of revisions to my character.  Will post something tonight.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 29, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Good:
> Endovior - Elf Monk
> Kerrz - Deathless Tiefling Fighter
> Jarval - Human Cleric
> ...




I think I'll be changing my character around since it's 7 good, 5 evil, to either an arcane trickster or a spellsword, evil either way.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 29, 2005)

My revised build is almost done as well, but I am agonizing over a last feat choice.  Here's what I have so far:

Monk Able Learner, Iron Will, Improved Grapple
Wizard (Diviner, banned school Illusion)
Wizard Spell Focus (evil)
Wizard
Wizard
Wizard Eschew Material, Extend Spell
Mindbender
Ur-priest
Ur-priest Practiced Spellcaster (Wizard)
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge Practiced Spellcaster (Ur-priest)
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge Extraordinary Spell Aim
Hierophant (ability: metamagic) Persistent spell
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist Divine Metamagic (persistent)
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist
Mystic Theurge Improved Spell Capacity (Wizard)
Mystic Theurge 
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge Permanent Emanation (Antimagic)
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist Spell Stowaway (Timestop)
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist 

What should I take for the 30th level feat?


----------



## James Heard (Jun 29, 2005)

Skill Focus: Profession (Teamster)


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2005)

Here's my character as she stands, and her cohort.  Both are finished, with the exception of buying equipment for Lina.  Any problems/suggestions for either of them?

*Abbreviations:*
BoED = Book of Exalted Deeds
CD = Complete Divine


```
[SIZE=4][b]Lina Riversoul[/b][/SIZE]
[b]Human (Outsider (Native)) Saint Cleric 10/Fighter 1/Radiant Servant 17, NG[/b]
(Saint template, Book of Exalted Deeds (BoED) p. 184-6)
(Radient Servant of Pelor prestige class, Complete Divine (CD) p. 52-4)

STR 22 (+6) (4 points (12), +4 Inherent ([i]Manual of gainful exercise +5[/i]), +6 [i]Belt of giant Strength[/i])
DEX 24 (+7) (6 points (14), +4 Inherent ([i]Manual of quickness in action +5[/i]), +6 [i]Gloves of Dexterity[/i])
CON 24 (+7) (4 points (12), +2 Saint template, +4 Inherent ([i]Manual of bodily health +5[/i]), +6 [i]Amulet of health[/i])
INT 24 (+7) (6 points (14), +4 Inherent ([i]Tome of clear thought +5[/i]), +6 [i]Headband of intellect[/i])
WIS 34 (+13) (10 points (16), +7 for levels, +2 Saint template, +5 Inherent ([i]Tome of understanding +5[/i]), +6 [i]Periapt of Wisdom[/i])
CHA 31 (+10) (10 points (16), +4 Saint Template, +5 Inherent ([i]Tome of leadership and influence +5[/i]), +6 [i]Cloak of Charisma[/i])


[b]Combat Stats:[/b]
Base Attack Bonus: +14/+9/+4
Melee: +24/+19/+14 [+14/+9/+4 BAB, +6 STR, +4 Epic]
Ranged: +25/+20/+15 [+14/+9/+4 BAB, +7 DEX, +4 Epic]
Hit Points: 321 [8 + (5 * 9 = 45) + (4 * 18 = 72) (levels) + 196 (CON)]
Armor Class: 50 [10 + 6 (DEX) + 13 (Insight) + 9 (4 armour, 5 enhancement) (armour) + 7 (2 shield, 5 enhancement) (shield) + 5 Natural ([i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i])]
Initiative: +10 [+6 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative]
Movement Rate: 30 feet; Fly 150 (good) [[i]Ring of Solar Wings[/i]]
SR: 32 [[i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i]]
DR: 15/adamantine [[i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i]]
Acid Resistance: Immune [Saint template]
Cold Resistance: Immune [Saint template]
Electricity Resistance: Immune [Saint template]
Fire Resistance: 10 [Saint template]; 30 [shield]
Sonic Resistance: 30 [armour]

[b]Attacks per round:[/b]
+5 Holy Flaming Evil Outsider Bane adamantine morningstar (+36/+31/+26 to hit (+37/+32/+27 bane), 1d8+11 dmg (+1d6 fire, +2d6 holy, +2d6 bane), Crit 20/x2)
+5 Holy Distance Undead Bane Composite Mighty (+3) longbow (+30/+25/+20 to hit (+32/+27/+22 bane), 1d8+3 dmg (+2d6 holy, +2d6 bane), Crit 20/x3, Rng 220')
All melee weapons: +1d6 dmg against evil creatures, +1d8 dmg against evil undead and outsiders.  (Holy Touch ability)

[b]Armor:[/b]
+5 Greater Sonic Resistant Soulfire mithral chain shirt (+9 AC, +6 Max Dex bonus, 10% arcane spell failure)
+5 Animated Greater Fire Resistant heavy darkwood shield (+7 AC, 15% arcane spell failure)
+12 Insight bonus (Saint template)


[b]Saving Throws:[/b]
Fort: +26 [+14 base, +7 CON, +4 Epic, +5 Resistance ([i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i])]
Ref: +22 [+6 base, +7 DEX, +4 Epic, +5 Resistance ([i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i])]
Will: +36 [+14 base, +13 WIS, +4 Epic, +5 Resistance ([i]Rod of Invulnerability[/i])]


[b]Feats:[/b]
Extra Turning (1st level feat)
Nymph's Kiss (bonus human feat) (BoED p. 44)
Intuative Attack (3rd level feat) (BoED p. 44)
Leadership (6th level feat)
Purify Spell (9th level feat) (BoED p. 44-5)
Eschew Materials (12th level feat)
Quicken Spell (15th level feat)
Divine Metamagic (Purify Spell) (18th level feat) (CD p. 80)
Epic Leadership (21st level feat)
Automatic Quicken Spell (bonus Radient Servant feat)
Ignore Material Components (24th level feat)
Automatic Quicken Spell (bonus Radient Servant feat)
Automatic Quicken Spell (27th level feat)
Improved Initiative (bonus Fighter feat)


[b]Skills:[/b]
Concentration +37 (30 ranks, +7 CON)
Diplomacy +42 (30 ranks, +10 CHA, +2 Nymph's Kiss)
Heal +28 (15 ranks, +13 WIS)
Knowledge (nature) +21 (14 ranks (cc), +7 INT)
Knowledge (religion) +22 (15 ranks, +7 INT)
Knowledge (the planes) +20 (13 ranks, +7 INT)
Sense Motive +30 (17 ranks, +13 WIS)
Spellcraft +37 (30 ranks, +7 INT)
Swim +16 (10 ranks, +6 STR)


[b]Languages:[/b]
Common, Celestial, Sylvan.


[b]Special Abilities:[/b]
[u]Human special abilities:[/u]
Bonus feat at 1st level.
1 bonus skill point at every level (4 at 1st).
Favoured Class: Any.
[u]Cleric special abilities:[/u]
Turn Undead 17/day.  (Su)
[u]Radiant Servant special abilities:[/u]
Extra Greater Turning (may use the greater turning power of the Sun domain 10/day).
Radiance (all spells with the light descriptor have their range of illumination doubled, and are treated as if one level higher).
Turn Undead (stacks with Cleric levels).
Divine Health (immune to all diseases).  (Ex)
Empower Healing (all spells from the Healing domain are treated as Empowered, with no effect on the level of spell slot required).  (Ex)
Aura of Warding (+2 morale bonus to Will saves made by the Radiant Servant and all allies within 10 feet).  (Su)
Bonus Domain.
Maximize Healing (all spells from the Healing domain are treated as Maximised, with no effect on the level of spell slot required).  (Ex)
Positive Engery Burst (using two turning attempts, the Radient Servant can create a positive energy burst, dealing 18d6 damage to all undead within 100' of the Radient Servant (DC 30 Reflex save for half damage)).  (Su)
Supreme Healing (all spells from the Healing domain are treated as both Empowered and Maximised, with no effect on the level of spell slot required).  (Ex)
[u]Saint template special abilities:[/u]  (BoED p. 184-6)
Holy Power (+2 to the DCs of all spells, spell-like, supernatural and extraordinary abilities).  (Su)
Holy Touch (+1d6 dmg against evil creatures, +1d8 dmg against evil undead and outsiders).  (Su)
Spell-Like Abilities: At will - [i]guidance[/i], [i]resistance[/i], [i]virtue[/i], [i]bless[/i] (caster level 28, save DCs 13 + spell level).
Damage Reduction (DR 10/evil).  (Ex)
Fast Healing 10.  (Ex)
Immunities: Immune to acid, cold, electricity, and petrification.  (Ex)
Keen Vision (low-light vision and 60' darkvsion).  (Ex)
Protective Aura (20' radius aura of light, acts as a double strength [i]magic circle against evil[/i] and a [i]lesser globe of invulnerability[/i], both as if cast by a 28th level cleric).  (Su)
Resistances (Fire resistance 10, +4 to Fortitude saves against poison).  (Ex)
Tongues (always active [i]tongues[/i] spell, as if cast by a 14th level cleric).  (Su)
[u]Domain granted powers:[/u]
Fey: +4 on saves against the spell-like abilities of feys.
Healing: Cast healing spells at +1 caster level.
Sun: 1/day, can perform a greater turning in place of a regular turning.  Greater turning destroys undead creatures that would normally be turned.


[b]Spells:[/b]
Cleric caster level: 27
Domains: Fey (BoED p. 86), Healing, Sun.
Spells per day: 6/8+1/8+1/8+1/8+1/7+1/6+1/6+1/6+1/5+1
DCs: 24/25/26/27/28/29/30/31/32/33
Level 0: Create Water, Detect Magic (x2), Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink.
Level 1: Bless Water, Detect Evil, Detect Undead, Divine Favor, Eyes of the Avoral (BoED p.99), Hide from Undead, Remove Fear, Shield of Faith.  Endure Elements (Sun domain spell).
Level 2: Align Weapon, Augury, Elation (BoED p. 98) (x2), Lastai's Caress (BoED p. 102) (x2), Restoration (Lesser), Spiritual Weapon.  Charm Person (Fey domain spell).
Level 3: Daylight, Invisibility Purge (x2), Magic Circle against Evil, Remove Disease, Remove Nausea (BoED p. 105), Searing Light, Water Breathing.  Searing Light (Sun domain spell).
Level 4: Death Ward (x2), Dimensional Anchor, Energy Vortex (CD p. 164), Freedom of Movement, Greater Status (BoED, p. 100), Restoration, Sending.  Blinding Beauty (BoED p. 92) (Fey domain spell).
Level 5: Commune, Dancing Web (BoED p. 96), Dispel Evil, Disrupting Weapon, Flame Strike, Spell Resistance, True Seeing.  Flame Strike (Sun domain spell).
Level 6: Banishment, Cometfall (CD p. 159), Dispel Magic (Greater), Forbiddance, Heal, Word of Recall.  Heal (Healing domain spell).
Level 7: Destruction, Holy Word, Repulsion, Restoration (Greater), Righteous Smite (BoED p. 106), Spell Resistance (Mass) (CD p. 181).  Regenerate (Healing domain spell). 
Level 8: Antimagic Field, Dimensional Lock, Discern Location, Fire Storm (x2), Spell Immunity (Greater).  Unearthly Beauty (BoED p. 110) (Fey domain spell).
Level 9: Gate, Heal (Mass), Implosion, Miracle, True Resurrection.  Prismatic Sphere (Sun domain spell).


[b]Equipment:[/b]
Backpack:
- 1 day's trail rations
- Waterskin (full)
[i]Portable Hole:[/i] (16,000 gp)
- [i]Mirror of mental prowess[/i] (175,000 gp)
Wearing / Carrying:
- Explorer's Outfit
- +5 Greater Sonic Resistant Soulfire mithral chain shirt (148,250 gp)
- +5 Animated Greater Fire Resistant heavy darkwood shield (115,257 gp)
- Wooden holy symbol
- +5 Holy Flaming Evil Outsider Bane adamantine morningstar (165,308 gp)
- +5 Holy Distance Undead Bane Composite Mighty (+3) longbow (162,700 gp)
- [i]Troll claw of health +6[/i] (72,000 gp, [i]Amulet of health +6[/i], doesn't take up a magic item slot)
- [i]Belt of giant Strength +6[/i] (36,000 gp)
- [i]Cloak of Charisma +6[/i] (36,000 gp)
- [i]Gloves of Dexterity +6[/i] (36,000 gp)
- [i]Headband of intellect +6[/i] (36,000 gp)
- [i]Periapt of Wisdom +6[/i] (36,000 gp)
- [i]Ring of Solar Wings[/i] (118,000 gp)
Used one-shot items:
- [i]Manual of bodily health +4[/i] (110,000 gp)
- [i]Manual of gainful exercise +4[/i]  (110,000 gp)
- [i]Manual of quickness in action +4[/i] (110,000 gp)
- [i]Tome of clear thought +4[/i] (110,000 gp)
- [i]Tome of leadership and influence +5[/i] (137,000 gp)
- [i]Tome of understanding +5[/i] (137,500 gp)

Total Cost: 2,275,515 gp

Total Weight Carried: ? lb
Load: Light


[b]Current XP:[/b]
Current: 435,002 
Next Level: ?
```


```
[SIZE=4][b]Shakil Arvid[/b][/SIZE]
[b]Satyr (Outsider (Native)) Saint Druid 17, NG[/b]
(Saint template, Book of Exalted Deeds (BoED) p. 184-6)

STR 16 (+3) (6 points (14), +2 Vow of Poverty)
DEX 22 (+6) (6 points (14), +2 racial, +2 Saint template, +4 Vow of Poverty)
CON 20 (+5) (4 points (12), +2 racial, +6 Vow of Poverty)
INT 16 (+3) (6 points (14), +2 racial)
WIS 30 (+10) (16 points (18), +2 racial, +2 Saint template, +8 Vow of Poverty)
CHA 16 (+3) (2 points (10), +2 racial, +4 Saint template)


[b]Combat Stats:[/b]
Base Attack Bonus: +13/+8/+3
Melee: +17/+12/+7 [+13/+8/+3 BAB, +3 STR, +1 Epic]
Ranged: +20/+15/+10 [+13/+8/+3 BAB, +6 DEX, +1 Epic]
Hit Points: 223 [8 + (5 * 4 = 20) + (5 * 17 = 85) (levels) + 110 (CON)]
Armor Class: 45 [10 + 5 (DEX) + 6 (Natural) + 11 (Exalted) + 3 (Deflection) + 10 (Insight)]
Initiative: +6 [+6 DEX]
Movement Rate: 40 feet.
DR: 5/cold iron [racial]; 10/evil [Saint template]
Acid Resistance: Immune [Saint template]; 15 [Vow of Poverty] 
Cold Resistance: Immune [Saint template]; 15 [Vow of Poverty] 
Electricity Resistance: Immune [Saint template]; 15 [Vow of Poverty] 
Fire Resistance: 10 [Saint template]; 15 [Vow of Poverty] 
Sonic Resistance: 15 [Vow of Poverty]

[b]Attacks per round:[/b]
+5 Exalted Strike quarterstaff (+29/+24/+19 to hit, 1d6+8 dmg, Crit 20/x2)
+5 Exalted Strike head butt (+29/+24/+19 to hit, 1d6+8 dmg, Crit 20/x2)
All melee weapons: +1d6 dmg against evil creatures, +1d8 dmg against evil undead and outsiders.  (Holy Touch ability)
All natural weapons:  As above, +1 dmg against evil creatures, +1d4 against evil undead and outsiders.  (Sanctify Natural Attack)

[b]Armor:[/b]
+11 Exalted bonus (Vow of Poverty)
+3 Deflection bonus (Vow of Poverty)
+6 Natural Armour (+4 racial, +2 Vow of Poverty)
+10 Insight bonus (Saint template)


[b]Saving Throws:[/b]
Fort: +19 [+10 base, +5 CON, +1 Epic, +3 Resistance (Vow of Poverty)]
Ref: +19 [+9 base, +6 DEX, +1 Epic, +3 Resistance (Vow of Poverty)]
Will: +27 [+13 base, +10 WIS, +1 Epic, +3 Resistance (Vow of Poverty)]


[b]Feats:[/b]
Alterness (bonus (Satyr feat)
Sacred Vow (1st racial HD feat) (BoED p. 45)
Vow of Poverty (2rd racial HD feat) (BoED p. 29-31, p. 48)
Intuitive Attack (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 44)
Practiced Spellcaster (1st level feat) (CD p. 82, 84)
Animal Friend (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 41)
Spontaneous Healer (10/day) (3rd level feat) (CD p. 84-5)
Exalted Companion (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 42)
Vow of Purity (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 48)
Extra Wild Shape (6th level feat) (CD p. 81)
Sanctify Natural Attack (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 46)
Natural Spell (9th level feat)
Exalted Wild Shape (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 42-3)
Nimbus of Light (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 44)
Combat Casting (12th level feat)
Holy Radiance (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 44)
Improved Elemental Wild Shape (15th level feat)
Purify Spell (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 44-5)
Gift of Faith (bonus Exalted feat) (BoED p. 43)


[b]Skills:[/b]
Bluff +11 (8 ranks, +3 CHA)
Concentration +26 (21 ranks, +5 CON)
Heal +15 (5 ranks, +10 WIS)
Hide +35 (25 ranks, +6 DEX, +4 racial)
Knowledge (nature) +30 (25 ranks, +3 INT, +2 Nature Sense)
Knowledge (religion) +7 (4 ranks, +3 INT)
Listen +24 (8 ranks, +10 WIS, +4 racial, +2 Alertness)
Move Silently +35 (25 ranks, +6 DEX, +4 racial)
Perform (wind instrument) +15 (8 ranks, +3 CHA, +4 racial)
Spellcraft +20 (17 ranks, +3 INT)
Spot +24 (8 ranks, +10 WIS, +4 racial, +2 Alertness)
Survival +33 (21 ranks, +10 WIS, +2 Nature Sense)
Swim +11 (8 ranks, +3 STR)


[b]Languages:[/b]
Sylvan, Druidic, Common, Elven, Gnome.


[b]Special Abilities:[/b]
[u]Satyr special abilities:[/u]
Base land speed 40 feet.
Low-light vision.
Racial Hit Dice: Five levels of fey (5d8 Hit Dice, BAB +2, Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +4.)
Racial Skills: Fey levels give 8 x (6 + Int modifier) skill points.  Class skills are Bluff, Hide, Knowledge (nature), Listen, Move Silently, Perform, and Spot.
+4 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Perform, and Spot checks.
Racial Feats: A satyr’s fey levels give it two feats. A satyr receives Alertness as a bonus feat.
+4 natural armor bonus.
Natural Weapons: Head butt (1d6).
Pipes (all creatures within 60' (except satyrs) are affected by one of [i]charm person[/i], [i]sleep[/i], or [i]fear[/i] (caster level 10th, DC13 Will save to resist).  (Su)
Damage reduction 5/cold iron. 
Favored Class: Bard.
[u]Druid special abilities:[/u]
Animal Companion.  (Ex)
Nature Sense (+2 bonus on Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks).  (Ex)
Wild Empathy +24 (+20 for good aligned magical beasts, +16 for other magical beasts).  (Ex)
Woodland Stride (may move through natural plant growth unimpeded).  (Ex)
Trackless Step (leaves no trail on natural surroundings, and cannot be tracked).  (Ex)
Resist Nature’s Lure (+4 bonus on saving throws against the spell-like abilities of fey).  (Ex)
Wild Shape (7/day, Large, Tiny, plant, Huge, Elemental 2/day).  (Su)
Venom Immunity (immune to all poisons).  (Ex)
A Thousand Faces (may change appearance at will, as if using the [i]alter self[/i] spell).  (Su)
Timeless Body (no aging penalties).  (Ex)
[u]Vow of Poverty special abilities:[/u]  (BoED p. 29-31)
Exalted AC bonus (+11).  (Su)
Endure Elements.  (Ex)
Exalted Strike (+5 to hit and damage, good-aligned with regard to DR).  (Su)
Sustenance (no need to eat or drink).  (Ex)
Deflection (+3 to AC).  (Su)
Resistance (+3 to saves).  (Ex)
Ability Score Enhancement (+8 WIS, +6 DEX, +4 STR, +2 CON).  (Ex)
Natural Armour (+2).  (Ex)
Mind Shielding (immune to [i]detect thoughts[/i], [i]discern lies[/i], and any attemts to detect alignment).  (Ex)
Damage Reduction (DR 10/evil).  (Su)
Greater Sustenance (no need to breathe).  (Ex)
Energy Resistance (acid, cold, electricity, fire and sonic 15).  (Ex)
Freedom of Movement (may act as if continually under the effects of the [i]freedom of movement[/i] spell).  (Ex)
Regeneration (heals 1 point of damage/level every hour).  (Ex)
True Seeing (continous [i]true seeing[/i] effect).  (Su)
[u]Saint template special abilities:[/u]  (BoED p. 184-6)
Holy Power (+2 to the DCs of all spell-like, supernatural and extraordinary abilities).  (Su)
Holy Touch (+1d6 dmg against evil creatures, +1d8 dmg against evil undead and outsiders).  (Su)
Spell-Like Abilities: At will - [i]guidance[/i], [i]resistance[/i], [i]virtue[/i], [i]bless[/i] (caster level 28, save DCs 13 + spell level).
Damage Reduction (DR 10/evil).  (Ex)
Fast Healing 10.  (Ex)
Immunities: Immune to acid, cold, electricity, and petrification.  (Ex)
Keen Vision (low-light vision and 60' darkvsion).  (Ex)
Protective Aura (20' radius aura of light, acts as a double strength [i]magic circle against evil[/i] and a [i]lesser globe of invulnerability[/i], both as if cast by a 28th level cleric).  (Su)
Resistances (Fire resistance 10, +4 to Fortitude saves against poison).  (Ex)
Tongues (always active [i]tongues[/i] spell, as if cast by a 14th level cleric).  (Su)


[b]Spells:[/b]
Druid Caster Level: 21
Spells per day: 6/8/7/7/7/6/5/4/3/2
DCs: 21/22/23/24/25/26/27/28/29/30
Cantrips: Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic (x2), Detect Poison, Light.
Level 1: Entangle, Faerie Fire, Jump (x2), Longstrider, Pass Without Trace, Produce Flame, Speak with Animals.
Level 2: Barkskin, Flame Blade, Owl’s Wisdom, Resist Energy, Restoration (Lesser) (x2), Tree Shape.
Level 3: Call Lightning, Daylight, Meld into Stone, Neutralize Poison, Remove Disease, Speak with Plants, Water Breathing.
Level 4: Control Water, Flame Strike (x3), Reincarnate, Rusting Grasp, Scrying.
Level 5: Baleful Polymorph, Call Lightning Storm, Commune with Nature, Death Ward (x2), Wall of Fire.
Level 6: Fire Seeds, Cats Grace (Mass), Greater Dispell Magic, Move Earth, Transport via Plants
Level 7: Control Weather, Fire Storm, Heal, Wind Walk.
Level 8: Earthquake, Finger of Death, Word of Recall.
Level 9: Elemental Swarm, Storm of Vengeance.


[b]Equipment:[/b]
Backpack:
- 1 day's trail rations
- Waterskin (full)
Wearing / Carrying:
- Monk's Outfit
- Wooden holy symbol
- Quartestaff
- Dagger

Total Weight Carried: 15 lb
Load: Light


[b]Current XP:[/b]
Current:  N/A
Next Level: N/A
```


----------



## AmorFati (Jun 30, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> We'll also be allowing creation of items using the DMG chart, but all items made such must be made by a PC with the appropriate item creation feat and all spells used in the creation of the item. (IE if you want boots of Quickened dimension door at will, you need the Craft Wondrous Items feat and the ability to cast Quickened Dimension Door.)




As in no custom items, existing items from books only? In that case, I need to do some changes.. *grins*


----------



## James Heard (Jun 30, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> As in no custom items, existing items from books only? In that case, I need to do some changes.. *grins*



God I hope not, since the whole *point* of my build really hinges upon the idea that you can make your own items, including custom items, and I've already invested a lot of my (already wasted a bunch on my no-go bard character) time on them...


----------



## James Heard (Jun 30, 2005)

By the way, I'd like to thank everyone in the Scions of the Endless Falls game for providing inspiration.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 30, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> What should I take for the 30th level feat?




Improved Metamagic (Epic Level)? Persistent Spell (Complete Arcane)?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> By the way, I'd like to thank everyone in the Scions of the Endless Falls game for providing inspiration.




Heheh... your welcome


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 30, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Improved Metamagic (Epic Level)? Persistent Spell (Complete Arcane)?




I already have persistent spell.  And since that and extend spell are the only metamagic I have, I'm not sure I'd want improved metamagic.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 30, 2005)

Anyways, here's the newest draft.  Dropping a level of Monk for extra metamagic by Hierophant, and some item twinks.  I would have liked to twink it a little further, just because I like twinking, but the cheese factor is pretty high already.


```
Alosat
Medium Humanoid (Shapechanger)
Male Human
Ex-Monk 1/Wizard 5/Mindbender 1/Ur-priest 2/Mystic Theurge 10/Hierophant 1/Master Transmogrifist 10
Alignment: Neutral Evil

Unmodified stats, 40pb:

Str 9, Dex 8, Con 13, Int 18, Wis 17, Cha 13

Modified stats:

+5 Inherent Bonus, +6 Enhancement Bonus on all stats, +7 Level bonus on Int.

Build order:

Monk Able Learner, Iron Will, Improved Grapple
Wizard (Diviner, banned school Illusion)
Wizard Spell Focus (evil)
Wizard
Wizard
Wizard Eschew Material, Extend Spell
Mindbender
Ur-priest
Ur-priest Practiced Spellcaster (Wizard)
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge Practiced Spellcaster (Ur-priest)
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge Extraordinary Spell Aim
Hierophant (ability: metamagic) Persistent spell
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist Divine Metamagic (persistent)
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist
Mystic Theurge Improved Spell Capacity (Wizard)
Mystic Theurge 
Mystic Theurge
Mystic Theurge Permanent Emanation (Antimagic)
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist Spell Stowaway (Timestop)
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist
Master Transmogrifist Ignore Material Components (maybe)


Str: 20 +5
Dex: 19 +4
Con: 24 +7
Int: 36 +13
Wis: 28 +9
Cha: 24 +7

HD: 1d8+ 5d4 + 1d4 + 2d8 + 1d8 + 10d4 + 10d4 (101) +210
HP: 311
Initiative: +4
Speed: 60 ft (Boots of Swiftness)
AC:10 +5 Deflection +1 Insight +4 Dex + 8 Armor +9 Wis +1 Monk = 38, Flat-footed 38 (robe of eyes), Touch 30
BAB:+8 +5epic


Attacks:
Attack bonuses: Bab +8, +5 epic, +1 competetence, +5 weapon, +5 strength

+2 Merciful Ghost-touch Magebane Wounding Unarmed Strike (Necklace of Natural Weapons) +21/+16(1d8+10 or 1d8+1d6+10 nonlethal, +1 Con damage, +2/+2d6 vs mages)

Saves:
Fort: 10 +5 Epic +7 Con +10 Resistance +1 Luck +1 Competence = 34
Ref: 6 +5 Epic +4 Dex +10 Resistance +1 Luck +1 Competence = 27
Wil: 22 +5 Epic +9 Wis +10 Resistance +1 Luck +1 Competence = 47

Special Qualities:
Darkvision 120ft, See invisible/ethereal 120ft.
Evasion: take no damage from Reflex-half spells if successfully save.

Proficiencies: Alosat is proficient with all simple weapons and monk weapons, but not with armor or shields.

Languages: Common, Draconic, Infernal, Abyssal, Celestial, Elven, Terran

Skills: 284 points, 4x9 at first level

Ranks:
spellcraft 33
bluff 33
disguise 33
concentration 33
sense motive 33
diplomacy 33
Knowledge Arcana 10
Knowledge Religion 10
Knowledge Planes 8
Intimidate 4
Know Nobility 5
Use Magic Device 16
Listen 33
Note: Able Learner lets you purchase cross-class skills at class skill prices

Synergies:

+2 Spellcraft from Know(A)
+2 Diplomacy from Know(N)
+2 Turning checks against Undead from Know(R)
+4 UMD checks against scrolls from Spellcraft
+4 Diplomacy, Intimidate, Sleight of Hand and Disguise from Bluff
+4 Diplomacy from Sense Motive
+2 Spellcraft checks against scrolls from UMD

Modified Skills:
Listen: 33 + 9Wis + 1 Comp + 1 Luck +3 Familiar = 47
Concentration: 33 + 7Con + 5 Comp +1 Luck = 46
Knowledge (Arcana): 10 + 13Int + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 25
Knowledge (Religion): 10 + 13Int + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 25
Knowledge (Planes): 8 + 13Int + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 23
Knowledge (Nobility): 5 + 13Int + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 20
Spellcraft: 33 + 13Int + 2Syn + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 50, 52 vs Scrolls
Sense Motive: 33 + 9Wis + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 44
Bluff:33 + 7Cha + 10Comp + 1 Luck = 51
Diplomacy:33 + 7Cha + 10Syn + 10 Comp + 1 Luck = 61
Disguise:33 + 7Cha + 4Syn + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 46
Intimidate:4 + 7Cha + 4Syn + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 17
Use Magic Device:16 + 7Cha + 1 Comp + 1 Luck = 25, 29 vs Scrolls

Untrained Skills:
Balance +20comp +1luck +4dex = 25
Climb +20comp +1luck +5str = 26
Jump +20comp +1luck +5str = 26
Tumble +20comp +1luck +4dex = 25
Search +10comp +1luck +13int = 24
Spot +10comp +1luck +9wis = 20
Perform(sing) +10 comp +1luck +7cha = 18


Master Transmogrifist Favored Forms:

Dream Vestige [liber mortis] 17hd
White Slaad 25hd
Choker 3hd
Ha-Naga 20hd
Solar 22hd
Very Young Force Dragon 25hd
Gloom 25hd

---
Spells in constant (or almost constant) effect:

Extended Shapechange - 9 hours: (recast when time runs out, kept up for 18 hours/day)
Extended Heroism - 9 hours: +2 Morale to Attack, saves, skill checks (recast when time runs out, kept up for 24 hours/day)
Greater Magic Weapon - 27 hours: gives one weapon +5 bonus
Persistent Wraithstrike: all attacks count as incorporeal touch attacks
Persistent Greater Visage of the Deity (good) (DMet)
- +4 Str, +2 Dex, +4 Con, +2 Int, +4 Wis, +4 Cha
- SR 25
- DR 10/magic
- +4 save vs poison
- immunity to disease
- Resist Energy 10 vs acid, cold, electricity
- Low-light vision
- +1 stackable bonus to natural armor
- Feathered wings, fly at twice normal speed (maneuverability Good): (60ft +30 enh = 90ft)

Persistent Divine Favor: +6 Luck to Attack and Damage
Persistent Divine Power (DMet): BAB =20, +6 enhancement to Str
Mind Blank: immune to divination and mind-affecting effects
Moment of Prescience: +25 Insight to any single attack roll, opposed check, saving throw, or AC
Extended Foresight: sixth sense to impending danger, never surprised or flat-footed.  +2 Insight to AC and Reflex.

Permanent spell effects:

Arcane sight
Comprehend languages
Darkvision
Detect magic
Read magic
See invisibility
Tongues
Resistance

XP costs absorbed by Rod of Excellent Magic


Modified Combat Stats when under these effects:

Str: 24 +7
Dex: 21 +5
Con: 28 +9
Int: 38 +14
Wis: 32 +11
Cha: 28 +9

HD: 1d8+ 5d4 + 1d4 + 2d8 + 1d8 + 10d4 + 10d4 (101) +270
HP: 371
Initiative: +5
Speed: 60 ft (Boots of Swiftness), fly 90ft (good maneuverability)
AC:10 +5 Deflection +2 Insight +5 Dex + 8 Armor +11 Wis +1 Monk +1 Natural = 43, Flat-footed 43 (robe of eyes), Touch 34
BAB:+20 +5epic

Attacks:
Attack bonuses: Bab +20 +5 epic +1 competetence +5 weapon +5 strength +2 morale +6 Luck

+5 Merciful Ghost-touch Magebane Wounding Unarmed Strike (Necklace of Natural Weapons)  +44/+39/+34/+29
(1d8+12 or 1d8+1d6+12 nonlethal, +1 Con damage, +2 attack and +2d6 vs mages, strikes as touch attack, Flurry at -2 penalty.)

Saves:
Fort: 10 +5 Epic +7 Con +10 Resistance +1 Luck +1 Competence +2 Morale = 36
Ref: 6 +5 Epic +4 Dex +10 Resistance +1 Luck +1 Competence +2 Morale +2 Insight = 31
Wil: 22 +5 Epic +9 Wis +10 Resistance +1 Luck +1 Competence +2 Morale = 49

Skills: modify for higher stats, then +2 to all skills.

Special Qualities:

- SR 25
- DR 10/magic
- +4 save vs poison
- immunity to disease
- Resist Energy 10 vs acid, cold, electricity
- Low-light vision
- Darkvision 120ft, See invisible/ethereal 120ft.
- Evasion

Spells per Day:

Arcane: 

base: 4/4+1/4+1/4+1/4+1/4+1/4+1/4+1/4+1/4+1/1+1
bonus: 0/4/4/3/3/3/3/2/2/2/2
total: 4/8+1/8+1/7+1/7+1/7+1/7+1/6+1/6+1/6+1/3+1

Caster level 27 (incl. Ioun Stone)
Save DC = 24 + Spell Level

Divine: 

base: 6/5/5/4/4/4/4/3/2/1
bonus: 0/3/3/3/2/2/2/2/1/1
total: 6/8/8/7/6/6/6/5/3/2

Caster level 26 (incl. Ioun Stone)
Save DC = 21 + Spell Level

---
Spells Commonly Memorized:

Arcane 10: Extended Timestop x2, Extended Gate, Extended Foresight [specialist][spent]
Arcane 9: Shapechange[spent] x2 (one on familiar), Mordenkainen's Disjunction, Wail of the Banshee, Time Stop, Meteor Swarm, Hindsight(CAdv) [specialist]
Arcane 8: Mind Blank[spent], Polymorph Any Object, Horrid Wiltingx2, Polar Ray, Persistent Wraith Strike (CAdv) [spent], Moment of Prescience[specialist][spent]
Arcane 7: Waves of Exhaustion, Sword of Darkness (CArc), Greater Teleport x2, Forcecage x2, Greater Arcane Sight[specialist]
Arcane 6: Wall of Iron, Antimagic Field, Contingency, Greater Heroism, Disintegrate x2, [empty slot], Analyze Dweomer [specialist]
Arcane 5: Waves of Fatigue, Wall of Force, Reciprocal Gyre (CArc), Nightstalker's Transformation(CAdv), Freezing Fog (CArc), Wall of Stone, [empty slot], Telepathic Bond[specialist]
Arcane 4: Resilient Sphere x2, Dimension Door, Anticipate Teleportation (CArc), Burning Blood x2 (CArc), Dimensional Anchor, Scrying[specialist]
Arcane 3: Bands of Steel x2 (CArc), Greater Magic Weapon [spent], Heroism x3 [1-3 spent], [empty slot], Clairaudience/Clairvoyance[specialist]
Arcane 2: Earthen Grip (CArc), Scorching Ray x2, Acid Arrow x2, Scent (CDiv), Gust of Wind, Glitterdust, Detect Thoughts[specialist]
Arcane 1: True Strike x2, Unseen Servant x2, Sniper's Shot (CAdv), Magic Missile x2, [empty slot], Identify[specialist]
Arcane 0: Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, light

Divine 9: Miracle, Greater Visage of the Deity (Good) (Divine Persistent) [spent]
Divine 8: Fire Storm, Greater Spell Immunity, Summon Monster VIII
Divine 7: Blasphemy, Destruction, Persistent Divine Favor +6 [spent], Persistent Divine Favor +6, Control Weather
Divine 6: Word of Recall, Harm x2, Hero's Feast, Heal, Antilife Shell
Divine 5: Wall of Stone, Righteous Might x2, Plane Shift, Insect Plague, Divine Agility (CDiv)
Divine 4: Divine Power, Divine Power (Divine Persistent) [spent], Death Ward, Freedom of Movement, Assay Resistance x2 (CArc)
Divine 3: Wind Wall, Prayer, Locate Object, Dispel Magic, Protection from Energy x2, Stone Shape
Divine 2: Status, Spiritual Weapon x3, Silence x2, Divine Insight x2 (CAdv)
Divine 1: Shield of Faith, Sanctuary, Remove Fear, Hide From Undead, Detect Undead, Divine Favor, Omen of Peril x2
Divine 0: Create Water x2, Light, Mending x2, Detect Poison



Equipment:

Weapons:
Amulet of the Blackened Fist: +2 Merciful Ghost-touch Magebane Wounding Necklace of Natural Weapons 98,600 x3 (affects up to three natural weapons)

295,800

Stat Boosters:
Boots of Swiftness (+6 Enh to Dex, +20 Competence to Balance, Climb, Jump, Tumble, double speed, Haste 3/day, 20 rounds) 256,000
+10 Cloak of Epic Resistance 1,000,000 gp
+5 Manuals of All Six Stats: 137,500 x 6 = 825,000
+6 Periapt of Wisdom, unslotted 72,000
+6 Amulet of Health, unslotted 72,000
+6 Headband of Intellect, unslotted 72,000
+6 Cloak of Charisma, unslotted 72,000
(Strength is boosted by Persistent Divine Power)


2,369,000


Other Items Worn:

+5 Ring of Protection 50,000
Ring of the Evasion 25,000
Ring of Sustenence(unslotted) 2500
+8 Bracers of Armor 64,000
Tunic of Steady Spellcasting (CAdv) (+5 Competence to Concentration) 2,500
Mask of Lies (CAdv) (Disguise Self at will, constant Undetectable Alignment, +5 Competence to Bluff) 17,000
Stone of Good Luck 20,000
Dusty Rose Ioun Stone (+1 Insight to AC) 5,000
Pale Green Ioun Stone (+1 Competence to Attack, saves, skill checks, ability checks) 30,000
Lavender and Green Ioun Stone (Absorb 8th and lesser spells, 50 levels) 40000
Orange Ioun Stone (+1 Caster Level) 30,000
Brooch of Shielding (Immunity to Magic Missile) 1,500
Gauntlets of Utterdeath x2 192,000
Robe of Eyes (see all invisible/ethereal within 120ft, Darkvision 120ft, +10 Competence to Search and Spot, Retains Dex when flatfooted, can't be flanked) 120,000
Greater Choker of Eloquence (CAdv) (+10 Competence to Diplomacy, Bluff, Perform(sing)) 24,000
Monk's Belt 13000 (+5 monk levels for determining unarmed damage and AC)

636500


Carried Items:

Metamagic Quicken 75,500
Metamagic Maximize Lesser 14,000
Metamagic Extend Lesser 3,000
Metamagic Extend Normal 11,000
Metamagic Extend Greater 24,500
Metamagic Silent Normal 11,000
Metamagic Sculpting Normal 48,600
Immovable Rods x4 20,000
Rod of Excellent Magic 650,000
Helm of Opposite Alignment 4,000
2x Bags of Holding Type III (one full, one empty) 14,800
Bag of Tricks Gray 900
Blessed Book 12,500
Bracelet of Friends 19,000
Cube of Force 62,000
Decanter of Endless Water 9,000
3x Dust of Dryness (pellet form) 2,550
2x Dust of Dryness (dust form) 1,700
2 Elixirs of Hiding 500
2 Elixir of Sneaking 500
Feather Token (Tree) x50 20,000
Handy Havesack 2,000
Medallion of Thoughts 12,000
Mirror of Opposition 92,000
Pearl of Power 9x3 243,000
Pearl of Power 8 64,000
Portable Hole 20,000
Sovereign Glue 3 ounces, stored separately 7,200
Universal Solvent 3 ounces, 150
Thought Bottle (CArc) 20,000
Belt of the Dread Emperor 120,000
Ectoplasmic Ichor (libris mortis) x4 2,000
Beads of Force x3 9,000
Nightstick 7,500

1603900

80,000 gp worth of expensive spell components/foci, plus mundane adventuring gear.

14,800gp in mixed coins

Total: 5,000,000


Class Features:

Monk
Flurry of Blows, Unarmed Strike (1d6, 1d8 using monk's belt), Wis to AC, +1 AC bonus (monk's belt)

Wizard
Familiar: Alosat has a bat familiar, Palla.  It gets the benefits of all Alosat's buffs, including Shapechange, so long as it remains within 5 feet.

Mindbender
Telepathy(Su): telepathy out to 100ft with any creature with a language.

Hierophant
Bonus Metamagic feat: Persistent Spell.

Ur-Priest
Reuke Undead(Su): Rebuke undead as 2nd-level evil cleric. 14 times/day. Usually spent to power Divine Metamagic at the start of the day.

Master Transmogrifist
Extended Change(Ex): alter self, polymorph, polymorph any object and shapechange cast to change into favored shapes gains Extend Spell metamagic at no cost.
Favored Shape (Su): picks favored shapes to receive bonuses.
Manifest Senses (Su): assumes creature's senses (blindsight, darkvision, etc) when assuming a favored shape.
Battle Mastery (Ex): +6 Competence to Attack while in favored shape.
Effortless Change (Ex): Still and Silent metamagic on polymorph spells cast to change into favored shape.
Shapechanger (Ex): Acquires Shapechanger subtype.  Alter Self duration changed to 'Permanent'.
Reflexive Change (Ex): 1/day, change into a favored shape via transmutation spell, as response to opponent's actions, as an Immediate action. Or unlimited changes if already under Shapechange. Loses next action.
Manifest Qualities (Ex): gains Ex qualities while in favored forms.
Infinite Variety (Su): Create completely imaginary forms.  cf. CArc p53.
```


----------



## James Heard (Jun 30, 2005)

Alright, this is more or less finished except for minor tweaking in the magical items I think (or oms emajor tweaking in the magic items if I get a "no way in hell" reaction from the DM crew  Yes, I know I don't have any attacks listed yet. I can't decide on what an arrogant LN mage from the ancient past fighting to save the world might want to use to defeat anarchy besides his own good sense. I'm also looking for something more interesting to wear on my hands.

Sblocked for space concerns, he's 13 pages of Word doc.
[sblock]
Aalim Maalik CR 30
Human Wizard 30
LN Medium Humanoid (Human)
Init +7 Senses Spot +14 Listen +4
Languages Ancient Common, Draconic, Infernal, Abyssal, Celestial, Common, Auran, Ignan, Aquan, Terran, Giant, Aboleth
AC 35, 17 touch, 28 flatfooted 
hp 360 (30 HD)
Immune to detect thoughts, discern lies, and any magical attempt to discern the wearer’s alignment Resist 30 to acid, cold, electricity, fire, & sonic damage, DR 10/+5 SR 40
Fort +24 Ref +22 Will +25
Speed 30’ 
Melee
Ranged
Base Atk +15/+10/+5 Grp
Special Actions
Combat Gear Unholy Chalice of Venalvee, 3 Wands of Maximized Magic Missiles (CL9), 2 Wands of Mirror Image (CL30), 3 Wands of Fireball (CL30)
Spells Prepared (CL 30th):
12th --- Maximized Meteor Swarm x2 (DC 36), Maximized Empowered Cacophonic Shield (DC 34), Heightened Mind Fog (DC 39)
11th --- Maximized Horrid Wilting (DC 35), Empowered Meteor Swarm (DC 36), Heightened Mass Suggestion (DC 38), Heightened Dominate Monster (DC 38)
10th --- Empowered Incendiary Cloud (DC 36), Maximized Cacophonic Shield (DC 34), Maximized Empowered Reciprocal Gyre (DC 32), Empowered Horrid Wilting (DC 35)
9th --- Time Stop (DC 36), Wail of the Banshee (DC 36), Reaving Dispel (DC36), Shapechange (DC 36), Summon Elemental Monolith (DC 36), Meteor Swarm (DC 36)
8th --- Otto’s Irresistible Dance (DC 35), Mass Manifest (DC 35),  Horrid Wilting (DC 35), Incendiary Cloud (DC 35), Empowered Maximized Fireball (DC 30), Empowered Maximized Resonating Blow (DC 30)
7th --- Sequester (DC 34), Energy Immunity (DC 34), Cacophonic Shield (DC 34), Greater Ironguard (DC 34), Empowered Maximized Heightened Magic Missile (DC 29), Empowered Maximized Heightened Ray of Enfeeblement (DC 30)
6th --- Undeath to Death (DC 33), Antimagic Field (DC 33), Empowered Evard’s Black Tentacles (DC 31) , Maximized Lightning Bolt (DC 31), Heightened Magic Missile (DC 33), Globe of Invulnerability (DC 33)
5th --- Cloudkill (DC 32), Reciprocal Gyre (DC 32), Flesh to Salt (DC 32), Baleful Polymorph (DC 32), Wall of Force (DC 32), Feeblemind (DC 32), Mind Fog (DC 32)
4th  --- Parboil (DC 31), Attune Form (DC 31), Assay Resistance (DC 31), Scrying (DC 31), Evard’s Black Tentacles x2 (DC 31), Burning Blood (DC 31), Dimensional Anchor (DC 31), Otiluke’s Dispelling Screenx2 (DC 31)
3rd --- Haste (DC 30), Resonating Blow (DC 30), Gaseous Form (DC 30), Stony Grasp (DC 30), Lightning Bolt (DC 30), Fireball (DC 30)
2nd --- Touch of Idiocy (DC 29), Arcane Lock (DC 29), Spider Climb (DC 29), Detect Thoughts (DC 29), Magic Mouth (DC 29), Glitterdust (DC 29), Blur (DC 29)
1st --- Feather Fall (DC 28), Expeditious Retreat (DC 28), Protection from Chaos (DC 28), Obscuring Mist (DC 28), Shield (DC 28), Disguise Self (DC 28), Magic Missile x2 (DC 28)
0--- daze (DC 27), flare (DC 27), mage hand (DC 27), touch of fatigue (DC 27)
Abilities Str 8 Dex 24 Con 28 Int 44 Wis 19 Cha 14
SQ
Feats Scribe Scroll, Eschew Materials, Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Craft Wand, Craft Rod, Forge Ring, Craft Construct, Spell Penetration, Greater Spell Penetration, Improved Counterspell, Maximize Spell, Heighten Spell, Empower Spell, Improved Heighten Spell, Improved Spell Capacity (x3), Ignore Spell Materials, Epic Spell Penetration
Skills Concentration(Con) +72, Craft: Alchemy(Int) +28, Craft: Armorsmithing(Int) +28, Craft: Weaponsmithing(Int) +28, Craft: Weaving(Int) +50, Craft:  Jewelsmithing(Int) +50, Decipher Script(Int) +50, Knowledge: Arcana(Int) +50, Knowledge: Architecture & Engineering(Int) +50, Knowledge: History(Int) +50, Knowledge: Nature(Int) +29, Knowledge: Religion(Int) +50, Knowledge: The Planes(Int) +50, Spellcraft(Int) +52, Spot(Wis) +14
Possessions Combat gear, plus Spellbook, Crown of Imaal, Mask of Maali, Medallion of Likaam, Shirt of Aleaxus, Robe of Peerlessness, Belt of the Master’s Wands, Gate Cloak, Bracers of Mazarid, Ring of Wizardry IV, 4 Wands of Unseen Servant (CL24), Meriinda, and Boots of Kialam 
Spellbook
0 All; 1st Scholar’s Touch, Protection from Chaos, Obscuring Mist, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Comprehend Languages, Feather Fall, Hold Portal, Disguise Self, Nystul’s Magic Aura, Repair Light Damage, Low-Light Vision, Shield, Alarm, Unseen Servant, Identify, Tenser’s Floating Disk, Cause Fear, Ray of Enfeeblement, Expeditious Retreat,; 2nd Bull’s Strength, Cat’s Grace, Fox’s Cunning, Eagle’s Splendor, Bear’s Endurance, Blur, Continual Flame, Alter Self, Pyrotechnics, Spider Climb, Repair Moderate Damage, Familiar Pocket, Arcane Lock, Resist Energy, Glitterdust, Detect Thoughts, Touch of Idiocy, Magic Mouth, Owl’s Wisdom, Mirror Image; 3rd Fireball, Haste, Lightning Bolt, Slow, Stony Grasp, Resonating Bolt, Shadow Binding, Analyze Portal, Protection from Energy, Nondetection, Gaseous Form, Water Breathing,, Blink, Gentle Repose; 4th Evard’s Black Tentacles, Scrying, Polymorph, Stone Shape, Otiluke’s Dispelling Screen, Assay Resistance, Burning Blood, Mass Darkvision, Parboil, Attune Form, Thunderlance, Dimensional Anchor, Stoneskin, Minor Creation; 5th Cloudkill, Leomund’s Secret Chest, Feeblemind, Baleful Polymorph, Overland Flight, Passwall, Fabricate, Wall of Force, Cone of Cold, Mind Fog, Major Creation, Dismissal, Duelward, Reciprocal Gyre, Refusal, Freezing Fog, Spiritwall, Flesh to Salt, Xorn Movement, Acid Rain, Break Enchantment, Wall of Stone, Permanency; 6th True Seeing, Chain Lightning, Disintegrate, Flesh to Stone, Control Water, Undeath to Death, Mislead, Permanent Image, Contingency, Geas/Quest, Wall of Iron, Analyze Dweomer, Acid Fog, Greater Dispel Magic, Antimagic Field, Subvert Planar Essence, Brilliant Blade, Fiendform, Imbue Familiar with Spell Ability, Planar Binding, Globe of Invulnerability, Legend Lore, Circle of Death, Move Earth, Mass Suggestion; 7th Plane Shift, Control Weather, Limited Wish, Spell Turning, Greater Scrying, Mass Hold Person, Vision, Project Image, Sequester, Phase Door, Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion, Cacophonic Shield, Energy Immunity, Otiluke’s Greater Dispelling Screen, Ghostform, Mass Flesh to Glass, Reality Maelstrom, Greater Ironguard, Spell Turning, Sequester, greater Arcane Sight, Finger of Death; 8th Mind Blank, Protection from Spells, Otto’s Irresistible Dance, Sunburst, Greater Planar Binding, Screen, Iron Body, Horrid Wilting, Temporal Stasis, Blackfire, Flensing, Mass Manifest, Greater Prying Eyes, Prismatic Wall, Incendiary Cloud, Power Word Stun, Clone, Polymorph Any Object; 9th Gate, Foresight, Wish, Meteor Swarm, Dominate Monster, Time Stop, Shapechange, Wail of the Banshee, Energy Drain, Unbinding, Reaving Dispel, Summon Elemental Monolith, Programmed Amnesia, Superior Invisibility, Transmute Rock to Lava, Mordenkainen’s Disjunction, Prismatic Sphere, Teleportation Circle, Etherealness

Character Construction sheet
Str 8 -1 (8 base)
Dex 24 +7 (8 base +5 (5points) +5 inherent + 6 enhancement)
Con 28 +9 (8 base +9 (13points) +5 inherent + 6 enhancement)
Int 44 +17 (8 base +10 (16points) + 7 ability increase +5 inherent + 12 enhancement)
Wis 19 +4 (8 base +6 (6points) +5 inherent)
Cha 14 +2 (8 base +6 enhancement)

Classes Wizard 30

Armor Class 35 (10 +7 Dex +8 Armor +10 Deflection)

Hit Points (1/2 of 30d4 = 60 + (9x30) +30 = 360

BAB +15/+10/+5

Saves 
Fort +24 (+6 20th level +5 Epic +9 Con +4 Resistance)
Ref +22 (+6 20th level +5 Epic +7 Dex +4 Resistance)
Will +25 (+12th level +5 Epic +4 Wis +4 Resistance)

Feats Scribe Scroll, Eschew Materials, Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Craft Wand, Craft Rod, Forge Ring, Craft Construct, Spell Penetration, Greater Spell Penetration, Improved Counterspell, Maximize Spell, Heighten Spell, Empower Spell, Improved Heighten Spell, Improved Spell Capacity (x3), Ignore Spell Materials, Epic Spell Penetration

Skills (Max 33/16 ranks) Concentration(Con) +42 (33), Craft: Alchemy(Int) +28 (11), Craft: Armorsmithing(Int) +28 (11), Craft: Weaponsmithing(Int) +28 (11), Craft: Weaving(Int) +50 (33), Craft:  Jewelsmithing(Int) +50 (33), Decipher Script(Int) +50 (33), Knowledge: Arcana(Int) +50 (33), Knowledge: Architecture & Engineering(Int) +50 (33), Knowledge: History(Int) +50 (33), Knowledge: Nature(Int) +29 (12), Knowledge: Religion(Int) +50 (33), Knowledge: The Planes(Int) +50 (33), Spellcraft(Int) +52 (33), Spot(Wis) +14 (10), Speak Language (+7)

Spells Prepared/Known (4/8/7/7/10/7/6/6/6/6/4/4/4) DC 27 + Spell Level
0 All

1 Scholar’s Touch, Protection from Chaos, Obscuring Mist, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Comprehend Languages, Feather Fall, Hold Portal, Disguise Self, Nystul’s Magic Aura, Repair Light Damage, Low-Light Vision, Shield, Alarm, Unseen Servant, Identify, Tenser’s Floating Disk, Cause Fear, Ray of Enfeeblement, Expeditious Retreat

2 Bull’s Strength, Cat’s Grace, Fox’s Cunning, Eagle’s Splendor, Bear’s Endurance, Blur, Continual Flame, Alter Self, Pyrotechnics, Spider Climb, Repair Moderate Damage, Familiar Pocket, Arcane Lock, Resist Energy, Glitterdust, Detect Thoughts, Touch of Idiocy, Magic Mouth, Owl’s Wisdom, Mirror Image

3 Fireball, Haste, Lightning Bolt, Slow, Stony Grasp, Resonating Bolt, Shadow Binding, Analyze Portal, Protection from Energy, Nondetection, Gaseous Form, Water Breathing,, Blink, Gentle Repose

4 Evard’s Black Tentacles, Scrying, Polymorph, Stone Shape, Otiluke’s Dispelling Screen, Assay Resistance, Burning Blood, Mass Darkvision, Parboil, Attune Form, Thunderlance, Dimensional Anchor, Stoneskin, Minor Creation

5 Cloudkill, Leomund’s Secret Chest, Feeblemind, Baleful Polymorph, Overland Flight, Passwall, Fabricate, Wall of Force, Cone of Cold, Mind Fog, Major Creation, Dismissal, Duelward, Reciprocal Gyre, Refusal, Freezing Fog, Spiritwall, Flesh to Salt, Xorn Movement, Acid Rain, Break Enchantment, Wall of Stone, Permanency

6 True Seeing, Chain Lightning, Disintegrate, Flesh to Stone, Control Water, Undeath to Death, Mislead, Permanent Image, Contingency, Geas/Quest, Wall of Iron, Analyze Dweomer, Acid Fog, Greater Dispel Magic, Antimagic Field, Subvert Planar Essence, Brilliant Blade, Fiendform, Imbue Familiar with Spell Ability, Planar Binding, Globe of Invulnerability, Legend Lore, Circle of Death, Move Earth, Mass Suggestion

7 Plane Shift, Control Weather, Limited Wish, Spell Turning, Greater Scrying, Mass Hold Person, Vision, Project Image, Sequester, Phase Door, Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion, Cacophonic Shield, Energy Immunity, Otiluke’s Greater Dispelling Screen, Ghostform, Mass Flesh to Glass, Reality Maelstrom, Greater Ironguard, Spell Turning, Sequester, greater Arcane Sight, Finger of Death

8 Mind Blank, Protection from Spells, Otto’s Irresistible Dance, Sunburst, Greater Planar Binding, Screen, Iron Body, Horrid Wilting, Temporal Stasis, Blackfire, Flensing, Mass Manifest, Greater Prying Eyes, Prismatic Wall, Incendiary Cloud, Power Word Stun, Clone, Polymorph Any Object

9 Gate, Foresight, Wish, Meteor Swarm, Dominate Monster, Time Stop, Shapechange, Wail of the Banshee, Energy Drain, Unbinding, Reaving Dispel, Summon Elemental Monolith, Programmed Amnesia, Superior Invisibility, Transmute Rock to Lava, Mordenkainen’s Disjunction, Prismatic Sphere, Teleportation Circle, Etherealness

Equipment
Crown of Imaal (+6 enhancement bonus to Dex, Con & Cha) 
	The Crown of Imaal was Aalim Maalik’s crown in his great city of antiquity, scribed in forgotten tongues and dark promises of retribution for those unworthy to possess it. All but forgotten by modern peoples, it languished in a tomb of paltry liches while its creator remained imprisoned on his plane of gulag for ages, none bold enough to retake the might of the crown from the impersonating undead that claimed it. It took Aalim Maalik some minutes from his release to exact his revenge upon that inferior creature and repossess his birthright.

	The crown itself seems ponderously heavy to look upon, crafted of burnished bronze scribed everywhere with twisting, changing runes of power that flash with light and release an acrid, metallic taste into the atmosphere surrounding the item.
(259,000 GP as 3 +6 enhancement items, caster created for 129,500 GP)

Mask of Maali (+12 enhancement bonus to Int & SR40) 
	Made of delicate white porcelain, the Mask of Maali is a reflection of Aalim Maalik’s imprisonment and his resentment toward the gods.  When placed upon the wearer’s face it melds seamlessly with and replaces most of the details of his face with the cold featureless features of something that is less than celestial or infernal, and eternally judgmental. His eyes become beads of onyx and his face becomes the brittle porcelain of the mask. His lipless mouth shows no teeth or tongue, only a gaping pristine maw of darkness.
(2,595,000 GP as +12 epic enhancement item + SR40 Mantle of Epic Spell Resistance, caster created for 1,297,500 GP)

Medallion of Likaam (True Seeing for 30 min/day, Swim speed 30 and may cast spells, move, and breathe underwater without hindrance)
	The raw ingredients for this medallion were retrieved by Melkaa from a wandering marid who wandered too close to Melkaa’s curious clutches. It is a perfectly formed blue and green pearl shaped by nature and happenstance into the shape of an eye, dramatically wrapped in various exotic leathers woven around it to form a necklace and caged in delicate silver filigree. 
(97,950 GP as Gem of Seeing + Pearl of Sirines, caster created for 48,975 GP)

Shirt of Aleaxus (+5 Armor bonus to AC, SR 18, +4 resistance bonus to all saving throws, +2 enhancement bonus on CL checks to overcome spell resistance)
	Nothing appears more mundane than this simple white, flowing and loose garment. Designed more for comfort than anything else, Aalim Maalik tells all who inquire that his proudest achievement of the garment was inventing the process by which it never stains – which, though a common process in modern times was quite the invention at its time of creation. Aleaxus itself, forgotten mostly even by Aalim Maalik himself, was the name of the magi’s home town, a constant (albeit unconscious) reminder of comfort and home.
(112,500 GP as Robe of the Archmagi, caster created for 56,250 GP)

Robe of Peerlessness (+10 deflection bonus to AC, Resistance 30 to Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, & Sonic, DR 10/+5, affected as if under continuous Freedom of Movement spell and immune to detect thoughts, discern lies, and any magical attempt to discern the wearer’s alignment)
	Aalim Maalik’s Robe of Peerlessness when unworn is a shapeless garment of simple white cloth that, upon being placed over an individual’s shoulders, resizes itself in a whirlwind of white into tightly fitting white wrappings that resemble suede and cover most of the wearer’s body.
(2,996,000 GP as +10 Ring of Epic Protection +Ring of Universal Elemental Resistance+ Ring of Ironskin +Ring of Freedom of Movement +Ring of Mind Shielding, user created for 1,498,000)

Belt of the Master’s Wands (+30 competence bonus to Concentration and wand storing)
	This glistening leather belt is buckled with axiomatic iron and studded with small pill-like protrusions of that metal over its surface, twenty-six in all.  The wearer can place a wand into any of twenty of the protrusions. The wands simply sink into the surface of the belt and may be called forth by roughly pulling at the area of the belt that holds the wand and wishing it to come to hand. Four slightly larger protrusions hold 2 potions apiece, while the last two are suitable for something as large as a greatsword (though, by Aalim Maalik’s own admission, placing such items into the belt is uncomfortable – they were initially designed for staffs and rods).
(96,000 GP as +30 skill bonus + Quiver of Elhonna, user created for 48,000)

Gate Cloak (command word Plane Shift 3/day, use activated Greater Invisibility)
	Aalim Maalik’s Gate Cloak was once a pristine, perfect white like so many others of his personal effects. Unlike so many other of his items though, it was stripped of him prior to his imprisonment and spent eons moving from plane to plane, in the hands of one being to another. In time, even powerful magical items can degrade. So it is that the Gate Cloak, the very cloak used by the Master in his very first journeys from the Prime Material to the Outer Planes, now exists as a mostly grayish cloak with many threadbare spots and torn edges. Aalim Maalik’s arcane mark itself had vanished from the back of the cloak due to its great age, but now glows again proudly as the item recognizes its true Master. 
(197,000 GP, user created for 98,500 GP)

Bracers of Mazarid (Bracers of Armor +8)
	The Bracers of Mazarid are named for the adamantine gates of Aalim Maalik’s beloved city, invincible to all but the most covetous of outsiders of their time.  Their burnished silvered-steel manufacture resembles that metal somewhat, but the magus has always expressed a disdain for adamantine in jewelry, “Fine for war, but why use a metal better built for swords than for earrings?” Beyond their smooth surface the bracers are nondescript.
(64,000 GP, user created for 32,000 GP)

Gloves of Storing (x2) (20,000 GP)

Meriinda 
	The ring called Meriinda is named for its namesake, the beautiful djinna Meriinda, tasked when the world was young by her father the Shah of Winds to be imprisoned by it forever for her dalliance with a rogue wizard king named Aalim Maalik. The young mage was crushed when his lover failed to return, and has only recently been able to retrieve her token so that they might be together once more. Forever has had strange effects upon both of them, neither being the same as they were when they were younger. In many ways they are two strangers with a common, distant past.

	The ring is twisted into the likeness of Meriinda looping in bluish silver into an elegant band that goes around one’s finger. Occasionally the ring even changes position, as if adjusting itself from being bored.
(132,050 GP, as Ring of Djinn Calling (Meriinda) + Ring of Sustenance + Ring of Feather Falling)

Ring of Wizardry IV (100,000 GP)
	Since one of the liches that formerly possessed some of Aalim Maalik’s powerful items did not require their own once he was finished with them, he decided to help himself to some choice bits of magical devices that his imprisonment had not filled the hours of creating.

Unholy Chalice of Venalvee  (Acts as a Decanter of Endless Water that can produce the living blood of the deceased proto-deity Venalvee 1/day for 20 rnds and upon a command word can produce a CL20 Circle of Death)
	Though it represents a memorial to perhaps Aalim Maalik’s greatest achievement, the mage has mixed feelings about this item. It began, of course, much like his other magical items with the same aesthetical inclination. It was to be a simple cup of white porcelain, the perfection of simplicity. Steeped in the dark god’s blood though, the item has been twisted. No longer white, it pulsates in throbbing, eye-watering reds with ropey veins that contain a pulse decorating the outside of the vessel. Inside a baleful yellow eye opens and glares from the bottom with frightening regularity. Though the chalice is capable of still producing pure, perfectly clean and refreshing water Aalim Maalik has refrained from using it as such for ages, generally keeping the dark device tucked away and out of sight instead.
(424,000 GP, as Decanter of Endless Water multiplied by ten for a really weird effect + command word activated CL20 Circle of Death, user created for 212,000 GP)

Boots of Kialam (continuous (suppressible) Passwall and Overland Flight)
 	Made of supple white leather trimmed with silver filigree and embossed with mystic symbols, the Boots of Kialam commemorate the continent of Aalim Maalik’s birth and his intense interest in the goings on and security of his people. With these boots he would fly over his domain and proudly enter any residence he required to confront evil-doers and malcontent rebels that threatened his peaceful people’s wellbeing. 
(270,000 GP, user created for 135,000 GP)

3 Wands of Maximized Magic Missiles (CL9) (13,500 GP each, user created for 20,250 GP)
4 Wands of Unseen Servant (CL24) (9,000 GP each, user created for 18,000 GP)
2 Wands of Mirror Image (CL30) (22,500 GP each, user created for 22,500 GP)
3 Wands of Fireball (CL30) (33,750 GP each, user created for 50,625 GP)

10 1st level Arcane scrolls- scribed (1,250 GP)
10 2nd level Arcane scrolls- scribed (3,500 GP)
10 3rd level Arcane scrolls- scribed (6,750 GP)
10 4th level Arcane scrolls- scribed (11,000 GP)
10 5th level Arcane scrolls- scribed (16,250 GP)
10 6th level Arcane scrolls-scribed (22,500 GP)
10 7th level Arcane scrolls- scribed (29,750 GP)
10 8th level Arcane scrolls- scribed (38,000 GP)

4 +5 Inherent Bonus Tomes – all read (548,000 GP)

174,850 GP

Background
Aalim Maalik (Ah-LEEM mah-LEEK) is older than legends, some mountains, and even some gods. In the depths of history Aalim Maalik was one of the first mages to journey to the other planes of existence, to master his craft, and to anger the gods and incur their punishment. 

Before the youngest of races drew first breath, Aalim Maalik created some of the first laws that the world had ever known by journeying to the outer planes and taking the essence f lawfulness into the wilderness. He forged a city there, creating language and culture marveled at by all and regarded with jealousy by the forces of evil. Being neither a saint nor an appeaser, Aalim Maalik made no treaties with the good gods and discouraged their worship. When the proto-demigod Venalvee attacked his grand city though, Aalim Maalik was infuriated at the forces of good and lawfulness. After banishing the deity to his home plane, he set out upon a mission of vengeance and fury upon Celestia. His madness was pure; his purpose was clear, his mightiness unquestionable; but the forces of good vanquished him and placed upon him a powerful Binding. Centuries passed, and the prison that Aalim Maalik resided in was forgotten by all in the time it took to reduce his once great city to dust and ashes. Great kings and heroes came to meet their dooms seeking to plunder his prison, and spellcasters of great wisdom sought him out to seek his counsel.  

Stuck in his ageless confinement, Aalim Maalik tempered his fury if not his supreme arrogance. His created servant Melkaa (mel-KAH) brought him news and items from the outside world, albeit slowly and ponderously. Of course, when the world began to end Melkaa was out. 

Aalim Maalik’s prison was an ancient impenetrable castle in a stabilized zone between the intersections of the elemental planes. To the abominable monstrosities that walked through it though, it was little more than a stepping stone to larger things. Thankfully, at least, the goodly beings who imprisoned the imperious mage designed his Binding so that if his life were truly in great peril his imprisonment would be finally over. Gathering a small portion of the horde of magic items a powerful, extremely bored mage can manage to make over millennia Aalim Maalik was happy enough to escape his prison some small moments before it was reduced to rubble.

Remember what gets Aalim Maalik really mad again? Oh yeah, it’s messing up his stuff.

He doesn’t care if they’ve killed gods or not, those bastards are gonna pay. 

Appearance
Aalim Maalik looks very much like what he is most definitely not, ordinary.  In fact he doesn’t particularly look much like anyone’s preconceived notions of what a mighty wizard from before time should look like. Except when he’s wearing his full regalia of magic items he tends to look like someone’s dad perhaps, or maybe a baker or accountant. His sandy brown and gray hair, nondescript brown eyes, the softly wrinkled lines of his somewhat-darker-than-is-usual face, and portly pot-belly just don’t scream WIZARD to most people. In fact, some people fail to notice him at all when Melkaa is present. Giant hulking constructs stained with eons worth of bloodstains and repaired damage are just more impressive.

Personality
Aalim Maalik is quiet from eons of imprisonment, but when he does choose to talk it is from the certainty of a man convinced of his own godlike ability and self-importance. He has anachronistic habits and attitudes, tends to refer to things that happened thousands of years ago as if they were still happening, and might comfortably be called a dinosaur if it weren’t for his essential brilliance. 

More than anything else though Aalim Maalik believes in rules, not prissy rules concerned with the welfare of old people but hard, concrete rules that younger, less intelligent beings just can’t understand. He spouts them off occasionally when he thinks he’s doing you a favor. A lot of them though, basically revolve around not touching the mean magi’s things and why Baleful Polymorph is an appropriate response for waking up a millions of years old wizard before 9am. 
Melkaa, Huge LN Advanced Iron Golem (54HD) 
	Melkaa has been menacing the neighboring planes of Aalim Maalik’s prison for eons and unlike his master, protected by celestial magics from time’s dark advances, Melkaa shows it. Physically Melkaa is marred by the pitting of millions of years of elemental abuse, enormous unexplainable scars from great and frightful battles, and countless strange repairs made by a sometimes mad wizard. It looms rather than stands some 20 feet tall, as he walks with a peculiar hunched gait that causes the massive iron knuckles of its hands to drag across the ground.  Enormous plates of iron shift and vanish when Melkaa walks and moves, revealing shining machinery and brightly whirring brass clockworks or molten iron filled tubes.  The humanoid head of the golem is hidden beneath what appears to be a bronze-engraved helm, which over the years the animating elemental spirit of the golem has transformed into an almost sad, regretful visage. Though Melkaa is unable (or at least unwilling) to speak, it does possess intelligence and the ability to interpret orders unlike any other of its kind.

Melkaa
LN Huge Construct 
Init +7 Senses Spot +0 Listen +0, Darkvision 60’
Languages Common
AC 29, 7 touch, 29 flatfooted 29
hp 364 (54 HD)
Immune to all magic that allows a saving throw, DR 15/adamantine Resist Electricity 30 
Fort +6 Ref +5 Will +6 
Weaknesses Electricity damage slows an Iron Golem for 3 rounds with no saving throw; an iron golem is affected normally by rust attacks, such as that of a rust monster or a rusting grasp spell; an iron golem gets no saving throw against fire effects. Speed 20 feet (4 squares)
Melee Slam +41 (2d10+11), +44 +5 Huge Axiomatic Shortspear of Clouting (2d6+16 dmg)
Ranged +44 +5 Huge Axiomatic Shortspear of Clouting (2d6+16 dmg 20’ increment)
Base Atk +28/+23/+18/+13 Grp +47
Special Actions Breath Weapon (10’ cube of poisonous gas lasting 1 round as a free action every 1d4+1 rounds, initial damage 1d4 Con, Fort DC 19 to negate), Power Attack, Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Overrun, Improved Unarmed Strike, Roundabout Kick, Brutal Throw, Power Throw, Death Blow
Combat Gear Mustard, a +5 Huge Axiomatic Shortspear of Clouting (200,302 GP)
Abilities Str 33 Dex 9 Con - Int 6 Wis 11 Cha 14
SQ Construct Qualities, a magical attack that deals fire damage breaks any slow effect on the golem and heals 1 point of damage for each 3 points of damage the attack would otherwise deal. If the amount of healing would cause the golem to exceed its full normal hit points, it gains any excess as temporary hit points, 
Feats Weapon Focus (slam), Blind-fight, Combat Reflexes, Power Attack, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Initiative, Improved Overrun, Improved Unarmed Strike, Hold the Line, Energy Resistance: Electricityx3, Superior Initiative, Spellcasting Harrier, Power Critical: Slam, Roundabout Kick, Zen Archery, Brutal Throw, Death Blow, Power Throw
Skills Climb (Str) +16, Concentration (Con) +10, Craft: Painting (Int) +3, Decipher Script (Int) +3, Intimidate (Cha) +22, Search (Wis) +2
Possessions Combat gear plus a simple leather belt with a loop to hold it. Melkaa came up with the name for Mustard with the aid of his Master, who does not question but just accepts that his construct is a little bit weird. 
(458,000 GP golem + 6 Intelligence + 4 Cha, user created for 229,000 GP)

Meriinda, Large CG Noble Djinn (10HD)
	If Melkaa reflects Aalim Maalik’s implacable nature, then Meriinda’s presence in his life reflects his essential good intentions and resultant failures. While Aalim Maalik whiled his centuries away as a prisoner to the celestial hierarchy, Meriinda was lost to him – passed from owner to owner through the ages to watch even the seemingly ageless djinn of her time grow old and die around her. At one time she proclaimed to her father that her love for Aalim Maalik would last forever, and the magus himself threatened war upon the City of Silver itself if she were not allowed to elope with her human lover. Now, forever has finally come and like a memory returning so has come Aalim Maalik from beyond death itself. Steady as always and as implacable, Meriinda has come to realize that her lover is perhaps less human than herself in sentiment and that pains her. He truly has surpassed her though, and arguing with Aalim Maalik, now more than ever, is like regaling the wind for blowing or pleading with a storm not to rain. She wonders, did she ever love this human, while he wonders, was I ever that young?

Meriinda 
CG Large Outsider (Air, Extraplanar)
Init +8 Senses Spot +0 Listen +0, Darkvision 60’
Languages Auran, Celestial, Common, and Ignan 
AC 16, 13 touch, 12 flatfooted 
hp 70 (10 HD)
Immune to acid Resist 
Fort +7 Ref +9 Will +7 
Weaknesses 
Speed 20 feet (4 squares), fly 60’ (perfect)
Melee Slam +10 (1d8+4)
Ranged 
Base Atk +7 Grp +15
Special Actions Air Mastery, spell-like abilities, whirlwind
Combat Gear 
Abilities Str 18 Dex 19 Con 14 Int 14 Wis 15 Cha 15
SQ Plane shift, telepathy 100’
Feats Combat Casting, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative
Skills Appraise +12, Concentration +12, Craft: Sculpture +12, Diplomacy +4, Escape Artist +14, Knowledge: the Planes +12, Listen +12, Move Silently +14, Sense Motive +12, Spellcraft +12, Spot +12, Use Rope +4
Possessions Combat gear plus 
Air Mastery
Airborne creatures take a -1 penalty on attack and damage rolls against a djinni.
Spell-Like Abilities
At will—invisibility (self only); 1/day— create food and water, create wine (as create water, but wine instead), major creation (created vegetable matter is permanent), persistent image (DC 17), wind walk. Once per day, a djinni can assume gaseous form (as the spell) for up to 1 hour. Caster level 20th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.
Whirlwind (Su)
A djinni can transform itself into a whirlwind once every 10 minutes and remain in that form for up to 7 rounds. In this form, it can move through the air or along a surface at its fly speed.

The whirlwind is 5 feet wide at the base, up to 30 feet wide at the top and up to 50 feet tall. The djinni controls the exact height, but it must be at least 10 feet.

A djinni’s movement while in whirlwind form does not provoke attacks of opportunity, even if the djinni enters the space another creature occupies. Another creature might be caught in the whirlwind if it touches or enters the whirlwind, or if the djinni moves into or through the creature’s space.

Creatures one or more size categories smaller than the djinni might take damage when caught in the whirlwind and be lifted into the air. An affected creature must succeed on a DC 20 Reflex save when it comes into contact with the whirlwind or take 3d6 points of damage. It must also succeed on a second DC 20 Reflex save or be picked up bodily and held suspended in the powerful winds, automatically taking 1d8 points of damage each round. A creature with a fly speed is allowed a DC 20 Reflex save each round to escape the whirlwind. The creature still takes damage but can leave if the save is successful. The save DC is Strength-based and includes a +3 racial adjustment.

Creatures trapped in the whirlwind cannot move except to go where the djinni carries them or to escape the whirlwind. Creatures caught in the whirlwind can otherwise act normally, but must make a Concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) to cast a spell. Creatures caught in the whirlwind take a -4 penalty to Dexterity and a -2 penalty on attack rolls. The djinni can have only as many trapped inside a whirlwind at one time as will fit inside the whirlwind’s volume.

The djinni can eject any carried creatures whenever it wishes, depositing them wherever the whirlwind happens to be.

If the whirlwind’s base touches the ground, it creates a swirling cloud of debris. This cloud is centered on the djinni and has a diameter equal to half the whirlwind’s height. The cloud obscures all vision, including darkvision, beyond 5 feet. Creatures 5 feet away have concealment, while those farther away have total concealment.

Those caught in the cloud must succeed on a Concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) to cast a spell.

A djinni in whirlwind form cannot make melee attacks and does not threaten the area around it.

Plane Shift (Sp)
A genie can enter any of the elemental planes, the Astral Plane, or the Material Plane. This ability transports the genie and up to eight other creatures, provided they all link hands with the genie. It is otherwise similar to the spell of the same name (caster level 13th).​[/sblock]


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 30, 2005)

You didn't spend the xp for item creation. Melkaa is crafted using Craft Construct, but what is Meriinda? A familiar? Even improved familiars doesn't net you something that can cast Wish, though. You don't have Leadership, so it's not a cohort.

There is no such thing as DR 10/+5 any more, either.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 30, 2005)

There weren't any rules for expending XP for item creation listed, so I took the explicit "You have 435,002 XP and are Lvl 30" thing at its word. Even mentioning item creation at all, abeit later on,when there's only 2 extra xp to spend on it sort of suggests that there's something else going on. Really, if you can create items and you only have 2 xp to spend on them then its a sort of bs create items element, and no one should bother at all. If that were the case then it should have been said, which it wasn't. 

The djinn is from the ring, which can only call her for an hour a day. There's no wishes involved, even though I wrote her up with the extra 3HD of a noble djinn, because there's no wishes involved - I'd have priced it as a ring of 3 wishes with a djinn slapped onto it otherwise I guess. Considering the power level we're at I didn't think it would really be a problem (though I considered adding 1.5 to the price for those HD), because she'd be more or less a one hit and poof speedbump in combat with anyone that's fighting in melee in anything other than pointy hats. Basically I figured that she'd be a better conversationalist with myself than the imbecile construct, or my magical cat or frog. Some guys have to have their friends magically bound to their hardware to keep them around I guess.

There's no familiar yet (Yes, I forgot completely) and most of the items were cobbled togther from other items - hence the strange DR I didn't catch from the ELH _Ring of Ironskin_, which happens a lot for me when I'm tossing through 3.0 to 3.5 sources and bitching loudly about it all night.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 30, 2005)

The standard for xp-to-gp conversion is about 1xp = 5 gp.  There's a discount for epic items, though I don't remember the details.  Either way, you'll probably have to pay that.  Either that or drop a level and power your items that way.  Up to the DM, of course.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 30, 2005)

> The standard for xp-to-gp conversion is about 1xp = 5 gp.



Where is _that _in? 

Either way it just ends up screwing me, because that's an awful lot of more gold and feats to basically end up near where everyone else gets from templates, racial bits, and PrC chicanery.


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 30, 2005)

1xp/5gp is the cost of hiring someone to cast a spell with an xp component.  I'm just extrapolating.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 30, 2005)

You have _way_ more than 2xp to spend crafting items.

You just won't be Level 30 when you're done...  

Also, could you show the math on how you figured the costs on your custom items?  

Plus, _Passwall_ is range touch and affects the targeted section of wall.  Which wall in what part of the universe is being affected by your continuous _Passwall_ effect?  I suspect this would work better as an n/day Command Word effect.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 30, 2005)

Okay here is what I have been working on (I talked this over with a friend, a lot of this is his idea or a synergy of his ideas)

I need to finish druid spells and finish spending money, but thought what I had in mind.
SanS = Sandstorm
RotW = Races of the Wild
BoVD = Book of Vile Darkness
CA = Complete Arcane
CD = Complete Divine
LM = Libris Mortis
CW = Complete Warrior

Name: Bashshar al’Abjari
Race: Medium Undead (Augmented Human)
Class: Sorcerer 4/Blackguard 3/Spellsword 2/Druid 3/Arcane Hierophant 8/Walker in the Waste 10
Alignment: Neutral Evil



Str 22 (15 Base +5 Inherent +2 Class)
Dex 24 (13 Base +5Inherent +6 Enhancement)
Con  -
Int  16 (11 Base +5 Inherent)
Wis 30 (15 Base +5 Inherent +4 Class +6 Enhancement)
Cha 44(18 Base +5 Inherent +7 Level +2 Class +12 Enhancement)

HD 30d12 + 540
HP 755


Feats:
Quicken Spell, Extend Spell, Endure Heat, Persistent Spell, Power Attack, Arcane Disciple (Mysticism), Divine Metamagic (Persistent Spell), Cleave, Sunder, Arcane Disciple (War), Arcane Strike, Automatically Quicken Spell (0-3), Automatically Quicken Spell (4-6)

Saves:
Fort: +40 (12 Base +18 Cha +5 Epic +5 Resistance)
Refl: +42 (5 Base +9 Dex +18 Cha +5 Epic +5 Resistance)
Will: +55 (17 Base +10 Dex +18 Cha +5 Epic +5 Resistance)

BAB 15

AC 51 (10 Base + 9 Armor, +12 Natural Armor, +5 Deflection, + 6 Shield + 9 Dex)

Racial Ability:
Human:
-Bonus Feat: Quicken Spell
-Exta Skill points +4 at level 1, +1 every level there after
Undead:
-No Constitution score.
-Darkvision out to 60 feet.
-Immunity to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects).
-Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, and death effects.
-Not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability drain, or energy drain. Immune to damage to its physical ability scores (Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution), as well as to fatigue and exhaustion effects.
-Immunity to any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless).
-Uses its Charisma modifier for Concentration checks.
-Not at risk of death from massive damage, but when reduced to 0 hit points or less, it is immediately destroyed.
-Not affected by raise dead and reincarnate spells or abilities. Resurrection and true resurrection can affect undead creatures. These spells turn undead creatures back into the living creatures they were before becoming undead.
-Does not breathe, eat, or sleep
Dry Lich:
-Hit Dice: All former, current and future hit dice are d12
-Natural Armor increases by 5
-Aura of Despair (Su): 60ft Will Save (DC 43) or be shaken for 1d4 rounds
-Constitution Drain (Su): Creature hit by the Dry Liches natural attack must make a Fort save (DC 43) or take 1d6 Con Drain
-Turn Resistance +6
-Damage Reduction: 10/bludgeoning and Magic 
-Fast Healing: 2 in dry conditions
-Immunity: immune to dehydration, heat, and polymorph
-Unholy Toughness: Cha mod x HD as a bonus to Hit Points
-Water weakness: treats all water as holy water
-Str +2 Wis +4 Cha +2
-Racial bonus +8 to Hide, Intimidate, Listen, Move Silently, Search and Spot

Class Abilities:
Sorcerer:
-Summon Familiar

Blackguard:
-Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Blackguards are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor, and with shields.
-Aura of Evil (Ex): The power of a blackguard’s aura of evil (see the detect evil spell) is equal to his class level 
-Detect Good (Sp): At will, a blackguard can use detect good as a spell-like ability, duplicating the effect of the detect good spell.
-Poison Use: Blackguards are skilled in the use of poison and never risk accidentally poisoning themselves when applying poison to a blade.
-Dark Blessing (Su): A blackguard applies his Charisma modifier as a bonus on all saving throws.
-Smite Good (Su): Once a day, a blackguard may attempt to smite good with one normal melee attack.
He adds his Charisma modifier to his attack roll and deals 1 extra point of damage per class level. At 5th level, and again at 10th level, a blackguard may smite good one additional time per day.
Aura of Despair (Su): the blackguard radiates a malign aura that causes enemies within 10 feet of him to take a –2 penalty on all saving throws.
Command Undead (Su): Blackguard gains the supernatural ability to command and rebuke undead. He commands undead as would a cleric of two levels lower.

Druid:
-Spontaneous Casting: A druid can channel stored spell energy into summoning spells that she hasn’t prepared ahead of time. 
-Bonus Languages: A druid also knows Druidic, a secret language known only to druids, which she learns upon becoming a 1st-level druid. 
-Animal Companion (Ex): 
-Nature Sense (Ex): A druid gains a +2 bonus on Knowledge (nature) and Survival checks.
-Wild Empathy (Ex): A druid can improve the attitude of an animal. 
-Woodland Stride (Ex): Starting at 2nd level, a druid may move through any sort of undergrowth (such as natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at her normal speed and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment. However, thorns, briars, and overgrown areas that have been magically manipulated to impede motion still affect her.
-Trackless Step (Ex): Starting at 3rd level, a druid leaves no trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked. She may choose to leave a trail if so desired.


Spellsword
-Ignore spell failure 10%
-Bonus Feat: Persistent Spell

Arcane Hierophant:
-Ignore Arcane Spell Failure: Ignore arcane spell failure in non-metallic Medium or Light armor
-Companion Familiar: Animal companion becomes familiar
-Channel Animal 4/day
-Channel Plant 1/day:

Walker in the Waste:
-Desiccating touch 5d6: DC 30 fort save for half
-Bonus Feat: Improved Heat Endurance
-The Wasting (Su): 1/day DC 30 reflex save or contract the Wasting disease
-Greater Drought (Su): Can produce extreme desert conditions within 100’
-Withered Toughness (Ex): +2 Natural Armor
-Pillar of Salt (Sp): Flesh to Salt 1/day CL 10
-Create Sand Golem (Ex): Understands the secret of Sand Golem creation
-Create Salt Mummy (Su): Gain the ability to create Salt Mummies
-Dry Lich:  Dry lich template is applied to the character

Spells:
Sorcerer:
6/11/10/10/10/10/9/9/9/15 CL 21 DC 28 + spell level

Spells known
0. No Light (BoVD), Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Message, Prestidigitation, 
1. Divine Favor, Magic Missile, Identify, Disguise Self, Charm Person 
2. Web, See Invisible, Darkness, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray
3. Haste, Arcane Sight, Greater Magic Weapon, Sound Lance  
4. Earth Reaver (SS), Greater Invisibility, Divine Power, Enervation
5. Righteous Might, Cacophonic Burst (SS), Teleport, Wall of Force, Improved Blink 
6. Disintegrate, True Seeing, 
7. Delayed Blast Fireball, Spell Turning, Avasculate (LM)
8. Polar Ray, Discern Location, Greater Anticipate Teleport (CA)
9. Greater Visage of Diety (CD), Mordenkainen’s Disjunction, Gate

Druid:

6/8/7/6/5/4/3 CL 11 DC 20 + spell level

0. Guidance (x6)
1. Long Strider, Speak with Animals, Entangle (x3), Detect Snares and Pits, Detect Animals and Plants, Faerie Fire
2. Animal Messenger, Spider Climb, Heat Metal (x2), Resist Energy (x2), Warp Wood
3. Daylight, Speak with Plants, Stone shape (x2), Meld into Stone, Greater Magic Fang
4. Blast of Sand (SanS), Rusting Grasp, Flamestrike, Icestorm, Spikestones
5. Flesh to Salt (SanS), Commune with Nature, Baleful Polymorph, Wall of Fire 
6. Mummify (SanS), Stonetell, Antilife Shell

Blackguard:

4/3 CL 3 DC 20 + spell level

1. Corrupt Weapon (x2), Doom, Inflict Light Wounds
2. Inflict Moderate Wounds (x2), Shatter

Skills:

Concentration +51(33)
Diplomacy +43(23)
Heal +14(4)
Intimidate +59(33)
Knowledge (Arcana) +31(26)
Knowledge (Nature) +15(9)
Knowledge (Nobility) +11(5)
Knowledge (Religion) +12(6)
Listen +41(23)
Sense Motive +15(5)
Spell craft +39(33)
Spot +41(23)

Equipment:

205,350 Agruel: +1 Starmetal(CA), Necrotic(LM), Profane(LM), Magebane(CA) Greatsword of Wounding and Collision(Psi)
22,000 Charm of Turn Resistance: as Cloak of Turn Resistance +4 slotless (LM)
50,000 Charm of Resistance +5: as Cloak of Resistance, slotless
80,000 Charm of Freedom: as Ring of Freedom of Movement, slotless
72,000 Charm of Wisdom: as Periapt of Wisdom +6, slotless
687,500 +5 Stat Books (x5)
36,000 Belt of Strength +6
50,000 Amulet of Natural Armor +5
123,000 Nyrr’s Impervious Vestment
36,000 Gloves of Dexterity +6
1,440,000 Cloak of Epic Charisma +12
50,000 Ring of Protection +5
810,000 Ring of Wizardry IX
430,257 +5 Animated, Ghost Touch Dark Wood Heavy Shield of Universal Greater Resistance
200,000 Mirror of Mental Prowess
4,292,107

History:

Bashshar was born the son of the Sheik Hakem al’Abjari ruler of the great desert city of Chandhar.  Though his mother died in childbirth and he was a sickly child, he was well loved by all and was a dutiful son.  He became a member of the Shadalar order, dedicated to finding evil and destroying it, until it was learned that he had the gift of the janni, magic in his blood.

Those so gifted were instructed in a wing of the great magic university, learning to understand and control their gift so they could better serve the city.  There he met Nawar a beautiful girl of common birth.  Though those learning were kept separate, the two fell in love.  Secretly they married.

A few months later, his father announced he had arranged marriage for his son to Rana al’Sauqel, the daughter of the leader of the Sulmat, the kingdom to the south.  Bashshar was then forced to reveal his marriage to Nawar to his father.  While his father was upset, it was not a horrible diplomatic blunder, as polygamy was commonly practiced by their people.  Rana would become his first wife and Nawar his second.

Rana and he married in a grand ceremony, but Rana was his wife in name only, he spent his time with Nawar and she soon grew jealous.  Two seasons past and it was announced that Nawar was pregnant.  Rana became so jealous that she began poisoning Nawar.  She grew sick and after a long struggle lost the baby.  Heartbroken she soon followed her child in death.

Bashshar was inconsolable, he left Chandhar to wander the wastes to find answers that the clerics could not provide.  After days and near death he encountered a mysterious stranger who lead him to a cave with water.  The stranger left him there

He lived off lizards, small fish in the cave and a kind of cactus, he sought answers within his heart, but found none, what had seemed so important to him, seemed lost in the desert, lost with Nawar.  A year passed and the stranger returned to him.  He sat with him, in his cave, unmoving, watching him, then he left.  Another year past and again the stranger returned, never speaking.  Finally after the fifth year, the stranger spoke in a dull rasp when he observed him using his sorcery.  He asked several piercing questions about what he was doing.  Then once again, the stranger left.

Over the next year he contemplated what the stranger had asked him.  He began to learn about how his magic and the magic of the desert were the same, he grew powerful, his spirit awoken to the world around him.  He turned his back on the world of man and became one with the desert.

When the stranger returned the next year, he took Bashshar with him and they walked the waste together.  Over two years he learned the secrets of the Waste walker and eventually began to walk the great wastes alone.

A thing came to him one night, an evil thing.  It smelled of death and destruction. Bashshar stood his ground as the thing approached, ready for battle, but instead of  attacking it only laughed at him.  It told him of a woman who had summoned him, so that she could make a poison to eliminate her rival, her rival who had been pregnant.  He told him that Rana had poisoned his only love.

Something inside him died, pain and anguish took its place.  The storm rose with him as he descended on Chandhar, the desert rose up and consumed the city and all of it’s inhabitants.  The Dusty Conclave was impressed by the extinction of the artificial blight on their desert that they allowed him to go through the Sere rite and he rose again as a Dry Lich.

He has established a home in the sand covered, undead infested ruins of Chandhar, in the palace.

Spells usually Cast:
(Divine Metamagic Persistent) Greater Visage of the Deity (9th)
(Divine Metamagic Persistent) Righteous Might (5th)
(Divine Metamagic Persistent) Divine Might (4th)
(Persistent) Divine Favor (7th)
Greater Magic Weapon on Agruel

Changes to Stats:

Str 40 (15 Base +5 Inherent +6 Enhancement +2 Class +8 Size +4 Unnamed)
Dex 28 (13 Base +5Inherent +6 Enhancement +4 Unnamed)
Con  -
Int  16 (11 Base +5 Inherent)
Wis 30 (15 Base +5 Inherent +4 Class +6 Enhancement)
Cha 46 (18 Base +5 Inherent +7 Level +2 Class +12 Enhancement +2 Unnamed)

BAB +30/+25/+20/+15

Agruel: +55/+50/+45/+40 (30 BAB +15 Str +6 Luck +5 Enhancement, -1 Size) 3d6 + 38 (+22 Str + 6 Luck +5 Enhancement +5 Collision) + 1 Con Damage +1d6 Con Damage (DC43 to negate) +1d6 versus Outsider + 1d6 versus Mages +1d6 versus Living


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 30, 2005)

Unholy toughness, eh... does that appear anywhere other than Sandstorm?


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 30, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Unholy toughness, eh... does that appear anywhere other than Sandstorm?




Not that I have seen. It's a special class feature of the Dry Lich.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 30, 2005)

> Sorcerer 2/Blackguard 3/Spellsword 4 (CW)/Druid 3/Arcane Hierophant 8(RotW)/Walker in the Waste 10 (SanS)




I'd love to see the class progression for this character? I can't really wrap my head around it.

Blackguard requires a BAB of more than the +1 from Sorcerer and the +3 from Druid, it needs +6. You need 4 levels of Sorcerer and 3 levels of Cleric for Arcane Hierophant, you need level 3 divine spells for Walker in the Waste (as you need three spells from the Thirst or Sand Domain) and Druid only gets one of these per spell level. And you can't become Spellsword before you have had your Blackguard levels because that's the class granting you armor proficiencies and weapon proficiencies...


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 30, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> I'd love to see the class progression for this character? I can't really wrap my head around it.
> 
> Blackguard requires a BAB of more than the +1 from Sorcerer and the +3 from Druid, it needs +6. You need 4 levels of Sorcerer and 3 levels of Cleric for Arcane Hierophant, you need level 3 divine spells for Walker in the Waste (as you need three spells from the Thirst or Sand Domain) and Druid only gets one of these per spell level. And you can't become Spellsword before you have had your Blackguard levels because that's the class granting you armor proficiencies and weapon proficiencies...




Bah, you are right, it was predicated on the idea that you could trade out Paladin levels for Blackguard levels, which you can, but only levels over 10.  Servers me right for taking things from memory. I have to play with this a bit more.


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 30, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Bah, you are right, it was predicated on the idea that you could trade out Paladin levels for Blackguard levels, which you can, but only levels over 10. Servers me right for taking things from memory. I have to play with this a bit more.




You could trade the Spellsword level for something else, so you can add up and get another class up until you can get levels. You could take 2 levels of Sorcerer and 2 levels of Arcane Hierophant. But you need to pour either 2 levels in Sorcerer or two into druid before you can start Multiclassing.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 30, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> You have _way_ more than 2xp to spend crafting items.
> 
> You just won't be Level 30 when you're done...




If that's truly the case then there's no advantage in this game at all to being an item creationist. If the XP element has to be paid for at extreme cost with gold, the benefit of cheaper items vanishes. If you have to trade spell capability for your items then you're screwed over too. Basically, if that's the way it goes down then there's no reason whatsoever to bother with item creation feats. Or to put it another way, if I have to spend more gold on items I've created than items everyone else is simply purchasing or have to trade the ability to survive for my items...Considering he'd be lower level than most everyone's cohorts what the hell would he bother showing up? He couldn't gain XP from similar challenges.

I'd really like a ruling from Albedo or Jemal on this, rather than just have everyone telling me why spending umpteen feats to do what they do in one template should suck so bad. Seriously, if I'm knocking myself down to 20th level to build this crap I'm just going to end up handing this stuff over to someone else to fight the nasty Epic level monsters, and I'll chill out with everyone's mounts and hirelings.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 30, 2005)

20th level?  Even with all the items you listed as having crafted it wouldn't drop you any further than a level or two; which doesn't seem that bad to me for nearly doubling your starting wealth.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2005)

So I guess that means two questions for Albedo and Jemal:

1) Are custom items available to all characters?

2) If not, why not just remove any possibility of their being any custom items at all to balance things more since custom items are that much more easily abused?


----------



## James Heard (Jun 30, 2005)

Most of the items are non-epic, so roughly dividing the rough amount spent by 25 = 200,000xp = 22nd level, still not hanging out with the ha-naga saint transmoheirophant archmage anthropomorphic lich template thingees that are all CL30. Basically it still amounts to penalization for not picking up my magical qualities as levels in things, and instead having capability invested in dispellable, antimagic suppressable items.

I feel, to a certain extent like I'm getting the Hulk & Superman saying, 'But...gosh Batman! You've got more stuff than me!" here   7 feats- if they're useless or anywhere near useless then the character is scrapped. Again. And I make up as vanilla a F30 as I can get away with. This is already way more trouble than I normally go through for a game


----------



## Bialaska (Jun 30, 2005)

Changed from a fiend into a wizardly type, pure arcane spell casting, as I noticed the evil spellcaster types seemed to be more of Multiclassed divine/arcane spellcasters rather than focused arcane.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 1, 2005)

Pick up all three spell penetration feats.  You'll probably be the only one who can bypass SR on a regular basis.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 1, 2005)

My alternate character, continuing my anti-template, anti-multiclassing, anti-cheese theme:
[sblock]
Bob
Human Fighter 30
NG Medium Humanoid (Human)
Init: +2 Senses: Spot +4, Listen +4, Darkvision 60’
Languages: Common
AC: 20, 12 touch, 18 flatfooted 
hp: 450 (30 HD)
Fort: +17 Ref: +13 Will: +13
Speed: 30’
Melee +47 +11 Greatsword (2d6+19), +45 +11 Dagger(1d4+17)
Ranged +43 +11 Dagger (1d4+17)
Base Atk +28/+23/+18/+13 Grp +32
Special Actions Cleave, Power Attack
Combat Gear +11 Greatsword, +11 Dagger
Abilities Str 18 Dex 15 Con 18 Int 8 Wis 8 Cha 8
Feats Weapon Focus: Greatsword, Power Attack, Weapon Specialization: Greatsword, Cleave, Greater Weapon Focus: Greatsword, Dodge, Blind-Fight, Greater Weapon Specialization: Greatsword, Weapon Focus: Dagger, Weapon Specialization: Dagger, Greater Weapon Focus: Dagger, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Endurance, Diehard, Alertness, Skill Focus: Spot, Skill Focus: Listen, Epic Toughness x5, Epic Weapon Focus: Greatsword, Epic Prowess x3
Skills Climb (Str) +37, Swim (Str) +33
Possessions Combat Gear plus Bracers of Armor +8, Goggles of Night, & Well of Many Worlds plus thirteen 1,000 GP gems.
Roleplaying Hooks
+11 Greatsword (2,420,350 GP)
+11 Dagger (2,420,350 GP)
+8 Bracers of Armor (64,000 GP)
Well of Many Worlds (82,000 GP)
Goggles of Night (12,000 GP)
13 1,000 GP gems

Background
Bob is good. He kills bad things and takes their stuff, and does what people tell him to do, and eats his vegetables. 

Appearance
Bob looks like Bob Newhart, with a lot more muscles and in a loincloth carrying a greatsword. He shows great bravery by his deft placement of his dagger in his loincloth. He jingles when he walks, from carrying expensive gems in a pouch underneath his loincloth.

Personality
Not important, or not much, depending on if you're asking his adventuring companions or his ex-girlfriends.​[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 1, 2005)

Rhket,

You know that Mind Blank negates Heroism?


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 1, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Pick up all three spell penetration feats. You'll probably be the only one who can bypass SR on a regular basis.




Certainly didn't have room for that among all the other stuff that I just had to take. Without metamagic feats there's no villain...


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 1, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Rhket,
> 
> You know that Mind Blank negates Heroism?




Hmmm... suppose it would.  I'll fix it in the next version.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 1, 2005)

Bialaska, for the elemental savant you posted in RG, I doubt that it would get a feat every three levels for the epic progression. That sort of thing is reserved for classes with no other features. You'll at most get one every four levels.

Where did stone of greater luck and stone of greater intuition come from?


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 1, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Bialaska, for the elemental savant you posted in RG, I doubt that it would get a feat every three levels for the epic progression. That sort of thing is reserved for classes with no other features. You'll at most get one every four levels.
> 
> Where did stone of greater luck and stone of greater intuition come from?




I don't get how they find out how often people get things. I figured that it was a bit as the Incantatrix from Forgotten Realms, so 1 feat per 3 levels. Considered for a moment going with Hathran improvement, but 1 per 2 levels was probably a bit too much. Also Incantatrix, Loremaster, Blackguard and several others gain the 1 per 3 levels progression and have some special features.

The stones are simply slightly altered existing items. Can give them up though, as AC isn't what I'm going to win on anyway.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 1, 2005)

Blackguard doesn't have a full caster progression, so that's not comparable.  Loremaster, as well as Sorcerer and Wizard gains more or less no benefits other than the feat every three levels (Loremaster gains Lore.  Base classes gain Familiar benefits... roughly equal.  Base might actually be better.)  Incantatrix I don't know about, not having the book.

Elemental Savant gains Energy Focus and Energy Penetration, at the cost of 1 caster level every five levels - and it's negatable by Practiced Spellcaster.  Essentially, you get spell progression plus extras.  What it might be comparable to is Arcane Trickster and Eldritch Knight, and they both get one feat every four levels.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 1, 2005)

Here's the background for Alosat.

Background:

It was a perfect spring day by the lake.  The birds were singing, the sun shone down on the water, reflecting like silver.  A young monk sat by the water's edge, staring off into the distance.

Footsteps behind him.  The voice of an old man.  "Alosat."

"Master."

"What are you thinking?"

Alosat scooped up a handful of water, and let it drip back down.  It splashed and formed tiny ripples, pushing outwards.

"The water was in my hand.  Where is it now?"

"Only in your mind, perhaps."

"Where did we come from, master?  Where are we going?"

"From the void.  And we shall go back where we came."

"If we came from the void and shall return to it, then why did we come?  What is the point of happiness?  Sadness?  Anger?  Boredom?"

The robed figure merely smiled and said nothing.

A silence passed.

"Have you readied your thesis?"

"No.  My words are empty and without conviction.  I can never describe the growth of a tree, the shape of a flower.  I have but one question.  You know what it is.  Answer not with words."

The robed figure picked up a flower.  He smiled beautifically, and the whole world seemed to transform around him.  The air filled with the fragrance of lilacs, and just below conscious hearing came a chorus of angelic voices.  A shower of petals fell from the sky.

Alosat watched on with hooded eyes, his face impassive.  The petals that landed near him withered and died.

The master sighed.  The air shimmered for a moment, and things went back to the way they were.

"Go, then.  I do not have what you seek."

Alosat stood up and bowed.  He left without a word.

Alosat wandered the land for many years, then decades, centuries.  He learned to bend the fabric of reality with but a thought.  He learned to steal power from the gods.  He learned to walk the path of the Protean, the power to do anything, become anything.  But he never found what he sought.

Or did he?

When pressed for answers, Alosat, like his former master, would pick up a flower.  An inaudible scream fills the air, and all plant life around him grows madly, flowering and bearing fruit in seconds.  And then they die, leaving a circle of lifeless, desiccated husks.

"Life," he would say, "is meaningless."


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 1, 2005)

Changed to 1 feat each 4 levels.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 1, 2005)

My PC is done* and has been posted in the RG thread.

*Well, mechanically anyway, now I need to add the story information.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 1, 2005)

How do you do the spoiler tag?


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 1, 2005)

{sblock} blah {/sblock} but use [] instead of {} obviously.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 1, 2005)

Dug this up from the WoTC website.  It's an epic progression for elemental savants.  Designed for 3rd edition, though.

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ei/20021208a

edit: dug around some more.  This zip file contains a pdf with all the epic classes updated for 3.5.

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/files/EICompiled.zip


----------



## Albedo (Jul 2, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> So I guess that means two questions for Albedo and Jemal:
> 
> 1) Are custom items available to all characters?
> 
> 2) If not, why not just remove any possibility of their being any custom items at all to balance things more since custom items are that much more easily abused?




Ok, all you can do is MAKE magic items, you can't buy them. This means there is an Experience cost. Since you can't lower your level in order to make items, this means that if you want items, you have to make them IN game because we gave you guys 1 XP to use for item creation.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 2, 2005)

Ok, that seals it then. I'm going to pass on this one, mostly because I'm just tired of making up characters. Everyone have a great game!


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 2, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Dug this up from the WoTC website. It's an epic progression for elemental savants. Designed for 3rd edition, though.
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ei/20021208a
> 
> ...




The updated elemental savant doesn't really make sense. With a prestige class it's stated that you should improve what already exists and goes on a mathematical scale, not make up new features. I don't understand the elemental penetration +4 on 13th level, they already got that one at +4 at 8th level, so why repeat it? And why does Energy focus suddenly just increase by 2? But anyway, I'll go for it, it'll twink me out even more. I'll be even more twinked. Elemetal Focus is 5 higher rather than already calculated +4 for instance and I get ability increases and other good stuff.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 2, 2005)

Nook is updated, now with no custom magic items. All items are from books, only some are now on another body-slot, or unslotted.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Ok, all you can do is MAKE magic items, you can\\\'t buy them. This means there is an Experience cost. Since you can\\\'t lower your level in order to make items, this means that if you want items, you have to make them IN game because we gave you guys 1 XP to use for item creation.




That\\\'s all I wanted to hear.  Thanks Albedo.

I\\\'ll have a spellcaster for the side of good up in a bit, for some reason Firefox isn\\\'t allowing me to load ENWorld without going through a proxy website, so I haven\\\'t had access for a day or so.

Wizard Rainbow Servant


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 2, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Wizard Rainbow Servant




Interesting... that would allow you to take levels in Hierophant, yes?  Geomancer, too.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 2, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Interesting... that would allow you to take levels in Hierophant, yes?  Geomancer, too.




Yeah, since you cast the divine spells as divine spells and not arcane.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 2, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> The updated elemental savant doesn't really make sense. With a prestige class it's stated that you should improve what already exists and goes on a mathematical scale, not make up new features. I don't understand the elemental penetration +4 on 13th level, they already got that one at +4 at 8th level, so why repeat it? And why does Energy focus suddenly just increase by 2? But anyway, I'll go for it, it'll twink me out even more. I'll be even more twinked. Elemetal Focus is 5 higher rather than already calculated +4 for instance and I get ability increases and other good stuff.




That was published before the Complete Arcane came out, that is the 3.5 Epic Progression for the 3.0 Elemental Savant from Tome and Blood.  I don't pretend that makes sense, yet none the less, there it is.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Interesting... that would allow you to take levels in Hierophant, yes?  Geomancer, too.




Yep, it\'s actually a really neat class I think.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 3, 2005)

All you people who hasn't got a character up yet: how about an update?  I want to know how far along everyone is.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2005)

Have to work out skills & equipment still.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 3, 2005)

I am almost done retooling my character, I will be done shortly


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm pretty much done, I guess.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 3, 2005)

I've been done for a week and a half, and I'm getting bored.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 4, 2005)

For something to serve as a distraction, then: post the most twinked-out first level character you can make.  All books are allowed.  Maximum standard wealth for first level. 28 point buy.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 4, 2005)

Just finishing off equipment.  Almost done now, actually, might post the final version in an hour or so.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 4, 2005)

Okay, Done

[sblock]
Eladrin Tiamar
Elf
Monk 20, Psychic Fist 10
Lawful Good
Str: 32 +11 (10 Points, +5 Innate, +3 Level, +6 Item)
Dex: 34 +12 (10 Points, +2 Racial, +5 Innate, +3 Level, +6 
Item)
Con: 26  +8 (8 Points, -2 Racial, +5 Innate, +1 Level, +6 
Item)
Wis: 26  +8 (10 Points, +5 Innate, +3 Age, +6 Item)
Int: 18  +4 (2 Points, +5 Innate, +3 Age)
Cha: 16  +3 (0 Points, +5 Innate, +3 Age)
Hp: 410
AC: 69 (+12 Dex, +11 Wis, +7 Monk, +14 Armor, +5 Deflection 
+9 Natural Armor, +1 Insight)
SR: 30
DR: 10/Magic
BaB: +15
Fortitude: +24 (+12 Base, +5 Epic, +5 Stat, +1 Competence, 
+1 Luck)
Reflex: +27 (+12 Base, +5 Epic, +8 Stat, +1 Competence, +1 
Luck)
Will: +27 (+12 Base, +5 Epic, +8 Stat, +1 Competence, +1 
Luck) [+27 vs Enchantment]
Speed: 260 feet
Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike (Bonus)
Stunning Fist (Bonus)
Combat Reflexes (Bonus)
Improved Disarm (Bonus)
Wild Talent
Deflect Arrows
Blind-Fight
Weapon Focus (Unarmed)
Improved Critical (Unarmed)
Psionic Fist
Greater Psionic Fist
Unavoidable Strike
Psionic Meditation
Infinite Deflection
Reflect Arrows
Exceptional Deflection
Epic Weapon Focus (Unarmed)
Special Abilities:
Flurry of Blows (Ex)
Evasion (Ex)
Improved Evasion (Ex)
Still Mind (Ex)
Ki Strike [Magic, Lawful, Adamantine] (Ex)
Slow Fall [Unlimited] (Ex)
Diamond Body (Su)
Abundant Step (Su)
Diamond Soul (Ex)
Quivering Palm (Su)
Timeless Body (Ex)
Tongue of the Sun and Moon (Ex)
Empty Body (Su)
Perfect Self
Skills:
Autohypnosis: 22 (10 Ranks, +8 Stat, +2 Synergy, +1 
Competence, +1 Luck)
Balance: 43 (5 Ranks, +9 Stat, +2 Synergy, +21 Competence, 
+1 Luck)
Climb: 40 (10 Ranks, +8 Stat, +21 Competence, +1 Luck)
Concentration: 27 (10 Ranks, +5 Stat, +1 Competence, +1 
Luck)
Diplomacy: 12 (5 Ranks, +3 Stat, +2 Synergy, +1 Competence, 
+1 Luck)
Escape Artist: 31 (20 Ranks, +9 Stat, +1 Competence, +1 
Luck)
Hide: 36 (25 Ranks, +9 Stat, +1 Competence, +1 Luck)
Jump: 42 (5 Ranks, +8 Stat, +2 Synergy, +20 Competence, +1 
Competence, +1 Luck)
Knowledge (Arcana): 11 (5 Ranks, +4 Stat, +1 Competence, +1 
Luck)
Knowledge (Psionics): 28 (20 Ranks, +4 Stat, +2 Synergy, +1 
Competence, +1 Luck)
Knowledge (Religion): 24 (18 Ranks, +4 Stat, +1 Competence, 
+1 Luck)
Listen: 25 (15 Ranks, +8 Stat, +1 Competence, +1 Luck)
Move Silently: 36 (25 Ranks, +9 Stat, +1 Competence, +1 
Luck)
Psicraft: 26 (20 Ranks, +4 Stat, +1 Competence, +1 Luck)
Sense Motive: 35 (25 Ranks, +8 Stat, +1 Competence, +1 
Luck)
Spot: 25 (15 Ranks, +8 Stat, +1 Competence, +1 Luck)
Swim: 15 (5 Ranks, +8 Stat, +1 Competence, +1 Luck)
Tumble: 56 (23 Ranks, +9 Stat, +2 Synergy, +20 Competence, 
+1 Competence, +1 Luck)
Powers: (258 Points/day)
1st
Expansion
Thicken Skin
2nd
Painful Strike
Psionic Lion's Charge
3rd
Empathic Feedback
Empathic Transfer, Hostile
4th
Immovability
Energy Adaptation
5th
Adapt Body
Psychofeedback
Items:
5400
Amulet of Planar Insight (Amulet of the Planes and Wisdom 
+6)
Belt of Ascetic Hardiness (Consitution +6 and Monk's Belt)
Boots of Swiftness
Bracers of Epic Armor +14
Cloak of Dragonkind (Wings of Flying and Natural Armor +5)
Gauntlets of Physical Potency (Mighty Fists +5 and Strength 
+6)
Hat of Subterfuge (Helm of Telepathy + Hat of Disguise)
Ioun Stone, Clear Spindle
Ioun Stone, Dusty Rose Prism
Ioun Stone, Pale Green
Ring of Psionic Mastery (Epic Psionics IX and Telekinesis)
Ring of Masterful Defense (Greater Universal Energy 
Resistance and Protection +5)
Skin of the Defender
Stone of Good Luck
(Wizard's Fees, 30 Wish Spells)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 4, 2005)

Why elf?


----------



## Endovior (Jul 4, 2005)

Why not?

Seriously, though, it was my intention (RP-wise) to have a REALLY ancient and venerable guy who has seen it all before.  Elf made the most sense in that department, as it's got the highest maximum age of any race.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 4, 2005)

Okay here is the final version:

[sblock]
Name: Harkuf 
Race: Medium Undead (Augmented Human)
Class: Sorcerer 4/Blackguard 3/Spellsword 4/Cleric 3/Mystic Theurge 6/Walker in the Waste 10
Alignment: Neutral Evil



Str 22 (15 Base +5 Inherent +2 Class)
Dex 24 (13 Base +5Inherent +6 Enhancement)
Con  -
Int  16 (11 Base +5 Inherent)
Wis 30 (15 Base +5 Inherent +4 Class +6 Enhancement)
Cha 44(18 Base +5 Inherent +7 Level +2 Class +12 Enhancement)

HD 30d12 + 510
HP 725


Feats:
Quicken Spell, Extend Spell, Endure Heat, Persistent Spell, Power Attack, Arcane Disciple (Mysticism), Divine Metamagic (Persistent Spell), Cleave, Spell Penetration, Sunder, Practiced Spellcaster (Sorcerer), Arcane Strike, Automatically Quicken Spell (0-3), Automatically Quicken Spell (4-6)

Saves:
Fort: +41 (13 Base +18 Cha +5 Epic +5 Resistance)
Refl: +43 (6 Base +9 Dex +18 Cha +5 Epic +5 Resistance)
Will: +55 (17 Base +10 Dex +18 Cha +5 Epic +5 Resistance)

BAB 15

AC 52 (10 Base + 9 Armor, +12 Natural Armor, +5 Deflection, + 7 Shield + 9 Dex)

Racial Ability:
Human:
-Bonus Feat: Quicken Spell
-Extra Skill points +4 at level 1, +1 every level there after
Undead:
-No Constitution score.
-Darkvision out to 60 feet.
-Immunity to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects).
-Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, and death effects.
-Not subject to critical hits, non-lethal damage, ability drain, or energy drain. Immune to damage to its physical ability scores (Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution), as well as to fatigue and exhaustion effects.
-Immunity to any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless).
-Uses its Charisma modifier for Concentration checks.
-Not at risk of death from massive damage, but when reduced to 0 hit points or less, it is immediately destroyed.
-Not affected by raise dead and reincarnate spells or abilities. Resurrection and true resurrection can affect undead creatures. These spells turn undead creatures back into the living creatures they were before becoming undead.
-Does not breathe, eat, or sleep
Dry Lich:
-Hit Dice: All former, current and future hit dice are d12
-Natural Armor increases by 5
-Aura of Despair (Su): 60ft Will Save (DC 43) or be shaken for 1d4 rounds
-Constitution Drain (Su): Creature hit by the Dry Liches natural attack must make a Fort save (DC 43) or take 1d6 Con Drain
-Turn Resistance +6
-Damage Reduction: 10/bludgeoning and Magic 
-Fast Healing: 2 in dry conditions
-Immunity: immune to dehydration, heat, and polymorph
-Unholy Toughness: Cha mod x HD as a bonus to Hit Points
-Water weakness: treats all water as holy water
-Str +2 Wis +4 Cha +2
-Racial bonus +8 to Hide, Intimidate, Listen, Move Silently, Search and Spot

Class Abilities:
Sorcerer:
-Summon Familiar

Blackguard:
-Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Blackguards are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor, and with shields.
-Aura of Evil (Ex): The power of a blackguard’s aura of evil (see the detect evil spell) is equal to his class level 
-Detect Good (Sp): At will, a blackguard can use detect good as a spell-like ability, duplicating the effect of the detect good spell.
-Poison Use: Blackguards are skilled in the use of poison and never risk accidentally poisoning themselves when applying poison to a blade.
-Dark Blessing (Su): A blackguard applies his Charisma modifier as a bonus on all saving throws.
-Smite Good (Su): Once a day, a blackguard may attempt to smite good with one normal melee attack.
He adds his Charisma modifier to his attack roll and deals 1 extra point of damage per class level. At 5th level, and again at 10th level, a blackguard may smite good one additional time per day.
-Aura of Despair (Su): the blackguard radiates a malign aura that causes enemies within 10 feet of him to take a –2 penalty on all saving throws.
-Command Undead (Su): Blackguard gains the supernatural ability to command and rebuke undead. He commands undead as would a cleric of two levels lower.

Cleric:
-Rebuke Undead
-Domain: Thirst: Turn ooze, +2 vs. Dehydration
-Domain: Planning: Extend Spell as Bonus Feat


Spellsword:
-Ignore spell failure 15%
-Bonus Feat: Persistent Spell
-Channel Spell 3/day


Walker in the Waste:
-Desiccating touch 5d6: DC 30 fort save for half
-Bonus Feat: Improved Heat Endurance
-The Wasting (Su): 1/day DC 30 reflex save or contract the Wasting disease
-Greater Drought (Su): Can produce extreme desert conditions within 100’
-Withered Toughness (Ex): +2 Natural Armor
-Pillar of Salt (Sp): Flesh to Salt 1/day CL 10
-Create Sand Golem (Ex): Understands the secret of Sand Golem creation
-Create Salt Mummy (Su): Gain the ability to create Salt Mummies
-Dry Lich:  Dry lich template is applied to the character

Spells:
Sorcerer:
6/11/10/10/10/10/9/9/9/15 CL 24 (26) DC 28 + spell level

Spells known
0. No Light (BoVD), , Mage Hand, Message, Prestidigitation, Arcane Mark, Mending 
1. Divine Favor, Magic Missile, True Strike, Identify, Charm Person 
2. Web, Darkness, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray, Sadism (BoVD)
3. Haste, Greater Magic Weapon, Sound Lance, Keen Edge 
4. Earth Reaver (SS), Greater Invisibility,  Enervation, Wrack
5. Cacophonic Burst (SS), Teleport, Wall of Force, Improved Blink, Night’s Caress (LM) 
6. Disintegrate, Veil,
7. Delayed Blast Fireball, Spell Turning, Avasculate (LM)
8. Polar Ray, Discern Location, Greater Anticipate Teleport (CA)
9. Greater Visage of Diety (CD), Mordenkainen’s Disjunction, Mindrape (BoVD)

Cleric:

6/7+1/7+1/5+1/4+1/3+1 CL 9 DC 20 + spell level

0. Guidance (x2), Virtue, Light, Inflict Minor Wounds, Cure Minor Wounds,
1. Command (x4), Sanctuary, Bless, Doom, +Parching Touch
2. Silence, Align Weapon, Hold Person (x2), Darkness,  Undetectable Alignment, Zone of Truth, +Desiccate
3. Locate Object, Protection from Energy, Wind Wall, Bestow Curse, Blindness, +Tormenting Thirst
4. (Divine Persistent) Divine Power, Spell Immunity, Assay Resistence (CA), Sending, +Dispel Water
5. (Divine Persistent) Righteous Might, Planeshift, True Seeing, +Detect Scrying


Blackguard:

4/3 CL 3 DC 20 + spell level

1. Corrupt Weapon (x2), Doom, Inflict Light Wounds
2. Inflict Moderate Wounds, Shatter, Summon Undead II

Skills:

Bluff (Cha) +28(10)
Concentration (Con) +51(33)
Diplomacy (Cha) +35(13)
Hide (Dex) +14(5)
Intimidate (Cha) +26(8)
Knowledge (Arcana) (Int) +21(11)
Knowledge (Religion) (Int) +21(11)
Knowledge (The Plane) (Int) +17(7)
Sense Motive (Wis) +33(23)
Spellcraft (Int) +43(33)
Spot (Wis) +33(15)
Survival (Wis) +20(10)

Equipment:

205,350 Agruel: +1 Starmetal(CA), Necrotic(LM), Profane(LM), Magebane(CA) Greatsword of Wounding and Collision(Psi)
22,000 Charm of Turn Resistance: as Cloak of Turn Resistance +4 slotless (LM)
50,000 Charm of Resistance +5: as Cloak of Resistance, slotless
80,000 Charm of Freedom: as Ring of Freedom of Movement, slotless
72,000 Charm of Wisdom: as Periapt of Wisdom +6, slotless
150,000 Charm of Dark Magic: as Robe of the Arch Magi (Black) slotless
40,000 Charm of Arcane Might: as Ring of Arcane Might (CA) slotless
30,000 Charm of Enhanced Flows: as Ioun Stone Orange Prism
687,500 +5 Stat Books (x5)
36,000 Belt of Strength +6
50,000 Amulet of Natural Armor +5
123,000 Nyrr’s Impervious Vestment (CA)
36,000 Gloves of Dexterity +6
1,440,000 Cloak of Epic Charisma +12
50,000 Ring of Protection +5
810,000 Ring of Wizardry IX
430,257 +5 Animated, Ghost Touch Dark Wood Heavy Shield of Universal Greater Resistance
175,000 Mirror of Mental Prowess
8,875 Scroll of Permanency (Arcane Sight)
3,650 Scroll of Permanency (Comprehend Languages)
3,650 Scroll of Permanency (Read Magic)
7,500 Scroll of Permanency (See Invisible)
8,875 Scroll of Permanency (Tongues)
375 Scroll of Arcane Sight 
25 Scroll of Comprehend Languages 
12.5 Scroll of Read Magic
150 Scroll of See Invisible 
375 Scroll of Tongues 
28,825 Scroll of Genesis
25,800 Prayer Beads
150 Unguent of Timelessness (1 usage used (on self))
290,000 Vestment of Epic Spell Resistance (as Mantle of Epic Spell Resistance)
134,650gp
5sp

History:

Nekhbet, it all started with her.  Harkuf was a sorcerer-priest in the service of the Pharaoh.  A man sworn to forsake all other concerns.  Nekhbet was the Pharaohs bride, nubile, young and head-strong.  Harkuf was given the task of educating her in affairs of state, that she may better serve her Pharaoh and thus her country.  She had other ideas.

Over the next months they became smitten with each other, they came to love each other.  When it finally came clear what was happening between them, Nekhbet pleaded with him to leave with her, to run someplace where they had never heard of the River Kingdom.

Harkuf was torn, he convinced her to stay, that running was too dangerous, that they had to bide their time till the moment was right, but they waited too long.  Harkuf was arrested and brought before the Pharaoh, he was told that Nekhbet and his affair had been discovered.  Nekhbet had already confessed, had admitted that she had seduced Harkuf and that she was solely to blame.  Harkuf protested, but the Pharaoh had already past judgement.

Nekhbet was lead through the city with her hands tied behind her back, a rope around her neck.  She was to be stoned to death by the people she had betrayed with her infidelity.  Harkuf was forced to watch and then was banished into the desert.

The desert kills, consumes, there it also spoke to him, whispering dark voices of revenge and pain.  Many months past until finally Harkuf returned and with him came the Sandstorm.

He had made an alliance with the Conclave of Dust, a council that wished the desert to engulf the world and in return for his help destroying the River Kingdom he was given a place among them.  

His nominal place of operations is are the undead infested ruins of Chandhar, but his home is his own pocket dimension.

Appearance:

Usually he appears as he did in life, before his exile to the desert, young handsome, dusky skinned with a shaved head.  This is due to the Veil spell he usually has cast on himself.  When his illusion is pierced or he wishes to frighten someone,  he appears as a nine foot tall man who has the pallor of death about him, his eyes cut from sockets replaced by a green light.  Huge decaying batwings come from his back and fangs in his mouth and claws for fingers.  His true appearance is similar to his “revealed” form, though he is only 6 ft tall and lacks the wings, fangs and claws.

Spells cast Permanently on Self:
Arcane Sight 
Comprehend Languages 
Read Magic
See Invisible 
Tongues 


Spells usually Cast:
(Divine Metamagic Persistent) Greater Visage of the Deity (9th)
(Divine Metamagic Persistent) Righteous Might (5th)
(Divine Metamagic Persistent) Divine Might (4th)
(Persistent) Divine Favor (7th)
(Persistent) Sadism (8th)
Greater Magic Weapon on Agruel (3rd)
(Extended) Keen Edge of Agruel (4th)
Veil (6th)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 4, 2005)

Oh, with so many undead PCs around, I just _know_ we're gonna be fighting Atropals.

There's a spell in BoVD, Steal Life, that lets you live practically forever if you kill someone with it on a night of a full moon, once per year or so.  Of course, that's probably not an option for all you goodie-two-shoes.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 5, 2005)

_Fighting_ Atropals?  

Are you entirely certain the undead PC's wouldn't willingly serve such an incredible engine of destruction?  

Not that we'd have much choice in the matter, given that it can Rebuke/Command as a 72nd level Cleric and has a 42 Cha it could easily Command the undead PC's.  Even rolling a 1 on the turning check followed by a pair of 1's on the 2d6 it could Command any two undead PC's.

Note to Self:  Keep at least 100hd of minions between self and Atropal.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 5, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> - I also suggest you have a way of travelling between planes.




I just realized something.  _Plane Shift_ requires a different material focus for each plane you wish to travel to, but no cost or description of said foci are listed.

Do you want us to list which planes we have foci for or do you just want to assume that anyone who has _Plane Shift_ owns an assortment of them?


----------



## Endovior (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, that does mess up the Wizards a bit, eh?  The rest of us have Amulets of the Planes, which work much better.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 6, 2005)

Plane shift is for losers who have yet to become a certain level.  If you have level 9 spells, you can use Gate to do the same, which allows you to bring along many more. And it doesn't cost XP to travel through planes, the XP cost is when you summon something from another plane to fight for you.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 6, 2005)

Why mess around with Gate?  Use Shapechange to change into a Dream Vestige (Libris Mortis).  Travel through the Dreamlands.  With _style_.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 6, 2005)

I"m not saying there aren't other ways, and I even already picked up the seriously-nifty Gate Key to facilitate travel, but as a lower-level quickenable spell I'd like to know how it works in this game.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2005)

As for Plane Shift Foci, you have the ones to any of the 'normal' planes (The ones listed in the DMG under a 'normal D&D cosmology'), but not to any funky planes or demi-planes.

One rule I have about shapechanging btw.. can't turn you into a template.  Any creature you want but not templated versions of creatures.

OH, and btw... make sure your characters are posted in the Rogues Gallery.  I'ld like ALL characters posted there by the end of the week.  By Sunday I'll have posted any problems I have with characters, and give you guys a few days to fix them, then on Tuesday/Wednesday I WANT TO START the IC thread.

so let's get snapping, peeps.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 7, 2005)

It's coo.  I don't need templates to put on the hurt when I have Infinite Variety.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 7, 2005)

Posted to the Rogue's Gallery, along with an RP background.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 7, 2005)

Bad saves, dude.  Baaaad.

I don't think Boots of Swiftness doubles the monk speed increase.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2005)

It might not happen that I'll have my character up and finished by friday, I'll be moving again between now and then, though at that point I'll settle in quickly.

I'll do my best, though spell selection/purchase takes some time.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 7, 2005)

Rhket is right.  In 3.0 the monk speed bonus was untyped, but in 3.5 it's an Enhancement bonus; so it doesn't stack with the boots.

Sorry about slacking on getting my RP info posted.  I'll have it up either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 7, 2005)

Another Planar question:

Do any of the following planes *not* have coterminous Ethereal and/or Shadow planes?  The SRD is somewhat fuzzy...
--The Astral Plane
--The Elemental Planes
--The Positive Energy Plane
--The Negative Energy Plane
--The Celestial Planes
--The Abyssal/Infernal Planes

Also; _Forbiddance_, _Dimensional Lock_ and the like block planar crossings within their area.  Does this include the Manifestation(SU) and/or Malevolence(SU) abilities possesed by ghosts?

As nearly as I can tell, neither should be affected per the RAW; but I'd rather know for certain ahead of time.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 7, 2005)

Question:

Are physical objects the only type of acceptable key for gates created by a Gate Key or can I create keys based on the following?
--Creature Type
--Spoken words or phrases
--Spellcasting (i.e., target the physical location of the gate with a particular spell)


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 8, 2005)

One from me: Does a Warshaper retain his Su abilities when using Shapechange?  By the RAW, all Su abilities are lost when you Shapechange, but it seems rather stupid in the Warshaper's case, seeing as how all his abilities are tied in with shapechanging.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 8, 2005)

Quick question, does arcane disciple from complete divine count as granting you the Domain you pick with the feat, or does it just give the spells, trying to remember without my books at the moment.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 8, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Quick question, does arcane disciple from complete divine count as granting you the Domain you pick with the feat, or does it just give the spells, trying to remember without my books at the moment.




Just the spells, and it doesn't give you the spells, just the ability to use them (if for instance you were a sorcerer you still have to use spells known to learn them)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 8, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Another Planar question:
> 
> Do any of the following planes *not* have coterminous Ethereal and/or Shadow planes?  The SRD is somewhat fuzzy...
> --The Astral Plane
> ...




Ethereal and Shadow are coterminous with Material, Astral, and each other, nothing else.

And yes, manifestatoin and Malevolence Ghost abilities travel planes, thus are stopped by anything which stops such things.


Boots of swiftness as Both myself and Albedo run them Double your BASE speed, and THEN you add any enhancement bonus.

Pyrex - You can set pretty much anything as a Key so long as it's clearly defined... and ok'd by a DM.  the stuff you use as examples is ok... although the spell-targeting i'm not sure how it'd work, you still have to walk through the gate.

Rhket - the Warshaper retains it SU abilites while in another form, but ONLY those gained from the warshaper prestige class.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 8, 2005)

So, er, what happens when I travel to, say, the Negative Energy plane?

Here are more concrete examples of what I was thinking about as gate keys.

Gate W will activate for any Undead creature walking through it.

Gate X will activate and remain open for N rounds when the pass phrase is spoken.

Gate Y will activate and remain open for N rounds when the pass phrase is spoken in Infernal by an Undead creature.

Gate Z will activate and remain open while within the area of a Magic Circle against Good.

Edit: First installment of my background has been posted.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 8, 2005)

Excellent.  I'll be taking a 2-3 level dip when the opportunity arises.

If I have Shapechange and the Warshaper ability Flashmorph, can I change shape twice per round?

Can I apply Morphic Weapons to each of my natural weapons?  Or can I only apply it once, to a single weapon?


----------



## Endovior (Jul 8, 2005)

Eh, kinda figured I'd make at least one mistake the first time I ever made an epic character.  Fixed.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 8, 2005)

Initial list of gates has been added to my PC in the RG; keys for the gates will be added after I recieve feedback on my list of keys above.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 9, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Just the spells, and it doesn't give you the spells, just the ability to use them (if for instance you were a sorcerer you still have to use spells known to learn them)




Just wanted to figure that out, I need the Magic domain worked in somehow to my build to make it work


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2005)

Lina Riversoul and Shakil Arvid have been posted here, in what is hopefully their final versions: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2393901&postcount=5

Stats only at the moment, but background will be added over the weekend.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 9, 2005)

> Epic Leadership (21st level feat)
> Automatic Quicken Spell (bonus Radient Servant feat)
> Ignore Material Components (24th level feat)




You need a 30 spellcraft to take Automatic Quicken Spell (min level 27)


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> You need a 30 spellcraft to take Automatic Quicken Spell (min level 27)



Ah, so you do.  I guess that's what I get for speed-reading the SRD   Well, that gives me three epic feats to play with.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 9, 2005)

Planar Turning is nice.  Cast Planar Ally, then Command whatever comes out.  You get angelic groupies.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 9, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> Planar Turning is nice.  Cast Planar Ally, then Command whatever comes out.  You get angelic groupies.




Not a particularly good act...

Depending on what you are looking at, Improved Spell Capacity is not a bad route to go.  Even only taking the first two levels of Automatically Quickened Spell (one from 27 and the other from the Radiant Servant bonus) is not a bad idea, or Improved Metamagic (which has the same Spellcraft 30 requirement).  Multispell is a good feat as well if you intend to go with a lot of quickened spells.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 9, 2005)

Ha.  That's why I don't like playing good adventurers.  You never get to do any of the _fun_ stuff.

You already have Improved Initiative.  Might wanna go the whole hog and get Superior Initiative too.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 10, 2005)

We've got four on each side.  I say we start the game.  Introduce the late-comers as they come.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 11, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> We've got four on each side.  I say we start the game.  Introduce the late-comers as they come.




Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 11, 2005)

Unless anything really unexpected comes up, we are gonna start the game tommorow (Tuesday)


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 11, 2005)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 11, 2005)

Good deal, any problems with any characters?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll have my own computer re-setup tomorrow so I'll have my finished character up tomorrow night.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm finally back here with my jump drive, I can probably wrap-up my character sometime, but I won't be here this evening, and parts of the night...don't delay the start for my inclusion, if characters can walk in later, I'll do that.

And semi-pedantically, judgment is spelled with only one e, between m and n.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 12, 2005)

http://www.askoxford.com/concise_oed/judgement?view=uk

If you can say "don't" and "I'll" and "I'm" then we can say "judgement". They're all variations after all.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey, looks like you are starting this up with the players you have, but I was wondering if you would consider another?  If not I'll just follow along in case someone can't continue for some reason.  Also a question...



			
				Albedo said:
			
		

> usable books include all WizCo products except Unearthed Arcana, Dieties and Demigods, and Dragon (duh). *All rules will be as printed, no Errata.*




Did you really mean this?  (That wasn't supposed to sound rude, I'm just curious.)


----------



## Endovior (Jul 13, 2005)

Weren't we supposed to be starting today?


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 13, 2005)

Indeed.  Say something, DMs.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jul 13, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> http://www.askoxford.com/concise_oed/judgement?view=uk
> 
> If you can say "don't" and "I'll" and "I'm" then we can say "judgement". They're all variations after all.




http://rinkworks.com/words/misspelled.shtml



> Some words are easy to spell.  Some aren't.  Some are spelled like they sound.  Some aren't.  The following is a list of frequently misspelled words.  In some cases, a particularly common misspelling is given in parentheses.  Sometimes these alternate spellings are listed in permissive dictionaries as spelling "variants," but this does not mean these spellings are _correct_ spellings.  (The word "ain't" is in the dictionary, too, but it's not correct.)
> 
> ... judgment (judgement)...




Search for "frequently misspelled words", or something similar, and you'll "judgment" on almost every page.

Need to outfit my character with items, and I'd like to format it a bit better...could be up later tonight if I finally don't have things I need to do.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 13, 2005)

So you're telling me that the Oxford English Dicitonary is wrong (note that it lists judgment as the variant, not the accurate spelling - just try looking up judgment,) but your random internet sources are right. They're right, of course, because they say right in them that not every word in the dictionary is correct. That is officially nonsense. Where are the "correct" spellings listed then if not the dictionary?

Which linguistic rule states that we have to take the e off of judge before we can add "ment"?

But yes. This is ridiculously off topic, and I find it hilarious that you brought it up in the first place. I find it even funnier that I have argued. Carry on (preferably about something else... I'm not sure I really want my questions answered.)


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I knew I couldn't pass in a spelling bee with judg*e*ment, so I did a minute or two of research on a guess of mine, and confirmed my hypothesis.  Judgment is correct in the United States, and Judgement is correct in England.  Being from the US, that was always an unnerving thing to notice every time I visited this thread, pedantic as it is, although in a global community like EN World, I think we should defer to the British and the OED.  Although I'm now curious if Canada always uses the British spellings of words, I think we've already had far too many posts on the subject, so let us have peace and judgement with two e's.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 13, 2005)

Us crazy Canadians use British spelling.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 14, 2005)

Enough with the spelling police!

More gaming!


----------



## gabrion (Jul 14, 2005)

Since the DMs don't seem to be around at the moment, can anyone explain the pre-errata policy.  Was there a reason they chose to run this game in such a manner?


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2005)

Revised stats for Lina and Shakil, and a short backgroundish story posted here: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2393901&postcount=5


----------



## Endovior (Jul 14, 2005)

It's actually quite common to ignore errata. AFAIK, the errata mainly fixes a few minor and obvious errors, which don't really have anything to do with game balance, so all using errata means is more work for the DM... or at least, that's the reasons I've been able to wring from past DMs who do so.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 14, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> It's actually quite common to ignore errata. AFAIK, the errata mainly fixes a few minor and obvious errors, which don't really have anything to do with game balance, so all using errata means is more work for the DM... or at least, that's the reasons I've been able to wring from past DMs who do so.




I guess I thought the reason they made errata was because of balance issues.  In any  case, I hope my question didn't hijack the thread too much.

@DMs-Just in case you didn't see it before, I'm interested in joining this game should a spot appear.  RIght now it looks like you have your 4 on 4, but if for some reason one side should start to get their butts handed to them, or if you just want another player, I would love to join an epic game.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

Trying to figure out the number of spells that are on both the wizard and cleric spell lists, not including overlap... ugh.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 14, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> I guess I thought the reason they made errata was because of balance issues.  In any  case, I hope my question didn't hijack the thread too much.
> 
> @DMs-Just in case you didn't see it before, I'm interested in joining this game should a spot appear.  RIght now it looks like you have your 4 on 4, but if for some reason one side should start to get their butts handed to them, or if you just want another player, I would love to join an epic game.




With Ferrix it is 5 on 4 btw


----------



## Jemal (Jul 14, 2005)

Albedo and I have been hit by a few minor disasters/setbacks lately, so it'll be a little while longer before we can post the IC.

@Gabrion We'll keep you in mind, and we chose the no-errata policy b/c we just don't like most of the errata.

And yes, Canadians spell it Judgement... at least that's how I was taught.

Where there any questions btw?


----------



## gabrion (Jul 14, 2005)

Jemal, considering this



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> With Ferrix it is 5 on 4 btw




and this



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> it'll be a little while longer before we can post the IC




would you be interested in another player jumping in?  If you have things how you like at the moment, then I'll just watch, but if you would rather have it at 5 on 5 I'll whip something up.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 14, 2005)

I think the 5 on 4 number is based on completed characters.  Last time I counted active posters it's something like 8-on-8 with something like half the PC's actually being done


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 14, 2005)

I was under the impression that a lot of those poeple had dropped out.  I haven't gone back to look, though.

*shrug*


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

Spell selection takes a long time.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, I know what you mean.  Fourtunately, there aren't that many Psychic Warrior powers to choose from.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 15, 2005)

Bialaska, where are the Stone of Greater Luck and Stone of Greater Intuition from?  +5 luck bonus to all saves and a +5 insight bonus to all saves is a really nice benefit.

Wrahn, I love how you always work in Divine Grace or Dark Blessing into your epic builds for that utterly ridiculous bonus to saves from charisma   Props.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 16, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Bialaska, where are the Stone of Greater Luck and Stone of Greater Intuition from? +5 luck bonus to all saves and a +5 insight bonus to all saves is a really nice benefit.




It is Cloak of Resistance that gives luck bonus and insight bonus rather than resistance bonus and it's not taking up an item slot, hence the higher cost.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 16, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> It is Cloak of Resistance that gives luck bonus and insight bonus rather than resistance bonus and it's not taking up an item slot, hence the higher cost.




The reason he asks is that changing the type of bonus 1) double the cost (base cost = Bonus squared x 2k) and 2) falls under creating your own magic items as I don't believe there is any published magic item that have that magnitude of non-resistant bonus (though I could easily be wrong, I don't own all the books).

And Ferrix, thanks for the props 

now when do we get to see what you have made?


----------



## Endovior (Jul 16, 2005)

*Raises Eyebrow*

Changing the type of bonus approaches the level of cheatery, mostly because it stacks.  That's the point where I'd not allow it, but it's up to Albedo and Jemal.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 16, 2005)

I know that there's Luckstone that grants luck bonus +1 to AC and I think there's an Ioun stone that gives +1 insight. All that really is done is upping the bonus.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 16, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> now when do we get to see what you have made?




Soon... very soon


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 16, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> I know that there's Luckstone that grants luck bonus +1 to AC and I think there's an Ioun stone that gives +1 insight. All that really is done is upping the bonus.




A +1 bonus is relatively small compared to a +5 bonus.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah.  Ioun Stones ARE slotless items, so they're more expensive to begin with.  Standard progression is cost of +1 times bonus squared, so an Ioun Stone giving +5 Insight would be 5000 * 25, or 125000


----------



## Albedo (Jul 18, 2005)

sorry for the delay. I had some serious car troubles for the past few days and haven't had any time to go on and get the game started. Now that my car is running, I'm hoping to get this thing going sometime after work today (I work nights). That is, if nothing MORE goes wrong (and yes, I know by saying that odds are I just jinxed myself lol).


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 18, 2005)

's coo.  Is Jemal done checking all the characters?


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 18, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> sorry for the delay. I had some serious car troubles for the past few days and haven't had any time to go on and get the game started. Now that my car is running, I'm hoping to get this thing going sometime after work today (I work nights). That is, if nothing MORE goes wrong (and yes, I know by saying that odds are I just jinxed myself lol).




These things happen, thanks for the update


----------



## Jemal (Jul 18, 2005)

no to the greater insight/luck bonuses.  Like we said, no creating without the creation feats and XP spending.  ALL you can do is change slots.

I believe there's a 'greater luckstone' in one of the books that's like a +3 though, but other than that..

As for characters, i'm still looking them over but everything looks pretty good.  We'll be posting up the IC threads....



NOW


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2005)

Is combining existing items alright?

Like combining gloves of dexterity +6 with gloves of storing for the associated price increase on the secondary or primary price, whichever one it actually is, (it's in the back of the book).

It seems some of the characters have already done that.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 18, 2005)

As I understand it, combining existing items falls under the 're-slotted items are ok' exception to the no-custom-items rule.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> As I understand it, combining existing items falls under the 're-slotted items are ok' exception to the no-custom-items rule.




Excellent!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 19, 2005)

Pyrex is correct.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 19, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> no to the greater insight/luck bonuses. Like we said, no creating without the creation feats and XP spending. ALL you can do is change slots.
> 
> I believe there's a 'greater luckstone' in one of the books that's like a +3 though, but other than that..
> 
> ...




Larlock's writeup in Lords of Darkness has an Ioun Stone that gives +5 competence bonus to skills, saves, ability checks and attack rolls and another one that is a Stone of Good Luck +5. Also he has slotless +6 enchantment bonuses to various stats and such through the use of the Ioun Stones.

Source: Lords of Darkness  p. 162


----------



## Albedo (Jul 19, 2005)

Bialaska said:
			
		

> Larlock's writeup in Lords of Darkness has an Ioun Stone that gives +5 competence bonus to skills, saves, ability checks and attack rolls and another one that is a Stone of Good Luck +5. Also he has slotless +6 enchantment bonuses to various stats and such through the use of the Ioun Stones.
> 
> Source: Lords of Darkness p. 162




True, but the problem with that is you CAN'T transfer ioun stone abilities to other slots because part of the abilitiy itself is the item rotating over your head. Well, I guess you can, but I would look really messed up. The whole point is ioun stones are treated differently beacause they are use activated items, not slotless items, so you can't tranfer it.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Not to be contrary Albedo, but Ioun stones are the example they use for slotless items...

From the SRD:


```
Special                    Base Price Adjustment                    Example 
Charges per day            Divide by (5 divided by charges per day) Boots of teleportation 
No space limitation        Multiply entire cost by 2                Ioun stone
```

However, you are obviously the Game Master and what you say goes.


On the otherhand, is it acceptable to take pieces of items (such as say the +1 luck bonus to saves from the stone of good luck) or do you have to take the item as it is published?  If that is acceptable, I think there is a little surgery I wish to perform on my items


Good Guys, get off your tushes, the game has started!!


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 20, 2005)

I have adjusted my stones to be Ioun stones. Pretty expensive fellas,


----------



## Endovior (Jul 21, 2005)

*sigh*

Just where, exactly, have my allies wandered off to?  Because I'm not liking these odds...


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 21, 2005)

Where's the IC thread?


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 21, 2005)

Good IC Thread http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=140332

Has been live for three days. Jemal is looking for a background story to be posted by each player, and then we'll go into the game itself I imagine.

Let's get to it folks.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 21, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Good IC Thread http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=140332
> 
> Has been live for three days. Jemal is looking for a background story to be posted by each player, and then we'll go into the game itself I imagine.
> 
> Let's get to it folks.




Already hanging out in the evil thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=140333


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 21, 2005)

*Random tangent while wating for the game to start moving*



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> It was interesting to him that he had received an invitation to join such a force. He certainly didn’t think of himself as evil, but while he cared very little what others thought of him, it was puzzling that others thought of him as such.




Why is it that good characters (not just PC's, but in books, movies, etc) almost always self-identify as good, but evil characters almost *never* consider themselves to be evil?  i.e. "Oh, I'm not evil, just misunderstood..."

Discuss...


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 21, 2005)

The road to hell is paved with good intentions.

Evil people are characterized by their public appeal, whereas good people are characterized by their inner selves. A man who kills puppies is evil by everyone else's standards, however if he believes there is a puppy epidemic then he probably thinks that he is doing a good and charitable act, though he is misunderstood. If he is killing puppies because he likes to kill puppies, then he is just evil, and he knows it.

The best villains are those who have a long-running history with their associated heroes, even back before the hero became heroic. As such, you have to figure out where the two paths diverged, what did the villain do or think that made his acts so villainous while the hero stayed pure and righteous?

Some examples from Pop-Culture are Professor Xavier and Magneto, or Lex Luthor and Superman, or Green Lantern and Sinestro, and the list goes on. The greatest villain is a fallen hero, who believes that he is still doing the right thing and that everyone else is misguided. Doctor Doom is an example of this: He believes that ruling the world with an iron fist is the best thing for the world. Many modern dictators believe the same thing. A man cannot sleep at night while believing in the depths of his soul that he is doing the WRONG thing. Even the truly evil believe that evil is the right path.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 21, 2005)

Justification my friend, all about justification.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jul 22, 2005)

I had a call at 1:16 am a few mornings ago explaining that my brother lost a leg in a hit-and-run accident, but I can probably have my character up sometime within the next day or so.  Other time-consuming things are also going away, so I have more time where I should be able to finish the character sheet...the primary thing is reformatting it so it becomes readable to the untrained eye.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 22, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Justification my friend, all about justification.




Right, but to some extent you have to toss that out the window in an environment where [Evil] is a measureable, quantifiable force.

In all the standard settings, not only can you unequivocally state that individual X is [Evil], you can also show that X is more (or less) [Evil] than Y.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Right, but to some extent you have to toss that out the window in an environment where [Evil] is a measureable, quantifiable force.
> 
> In all the standard settings, not only can you unequivocally state that individual X is [Evil], you can also show that X is more (or less) [Evil] than Y.




Agreed, although when it comes to self-reflection, justification plays a large role.  People may say you are an evil person, but that doesn't mean you believe them or agree with them and may see yourself in a different light.  Although, I'd admit that anyone with a decent ability to be self-reflective should be able to realize that what they are doing purposefully harms others, etc.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 22, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> In all the standard settings, not only can you unequivocally state that individual X is [Evil], you can also show that X is more (or less) [Evil] than Y.



Actually in Eberron, alignment does not dictate actions. It's right up there in the start, saying that alignment is essentially bunk. 

For example, Kaius III, Vampire and lord of Karrnath is LE. He is also a great proponent of peace in the realms, and is trying to redeem himself from his unwanted vampirism. He is LE because he is a vampire and must drink blood to survive, not because of how he acts as a person or whatnot.

On the other hand, the greatest paladin of the Silver Flame will be LG, but he might kill Goblin Babies and think himself doing great good. He is LG because he is a paladin and must follow a moral code. However, his moral code is questionable.

The actions dictate alignment, but the alignment does not dictate the actions. What you choose to do changes who you are, but who you have been up to a point does not limit you from changing.

(It's alot of ambiguity. That's what morality is about.)


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 22, 2005)

Alignement never dictates actions.  Alignment is a _general description_ of how someone _tends_ to act.  Or, put differently, your alignment is the *sum* of your actions.

If an evil creature stops doing evil things and starts doing good things their alignment will eventually shift to good.

However, that doesn't refute my point that in D&D you can unequivocally state that X is more evil than Y.  It's quite easy to do with a Detect Evil spell.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 23, 2005)

So, are we going to be able to pull up some more good PCs here or what? I would like to get at least 3.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 23, 2005)

I'll have my character up and running shortly... I needed to finish his skills and equipment which took a while.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 23, 2005)

Your skills and equipment did not take 35 days to do. Let's get to this folks. I know my character is flawed and he is going to die first, so let's let the death begin!


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 23, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Alignement never dictates actions.  Alignment is a _general description_ of how someone _tends_ to act.  Or, put differently, your alignment is the *sum* of your actions.
> 
> If an evil creature stops doing evil things and starts doing good things their alignment will eventually shift to good.
> 
> However, that doesn't refute my point that in D&D you can unequivocally state that X is more evil than Y.  It's quite easy to do with a Detect Evil spell.




You can be evil and not be a raving lunatic or even view yourself as evil.  Harkuf certainly doesn't think of himself as evil, though he is direct responsible for the destruction of a civilization.  To him it was only justice.  He acknowledges the fact that others may view him as evil, even vile, perhaps even the gods themselves, but he believes what he has done is justified.

When you cast a detect evil spell and it comes back evil, what exactly is that saying about a person.  A casual disregard for life?  That is usually one of the strongest indicators of evil, but don't all adventurers at some level have a disregard for life?  Going in and wiping out the orc horde isn't exactly reverence of life.

A lust for power?  Well I don't think Elminster became incredibly powerful by accident, he set out to acquire knowledge and power and he isn't evil (I think, I don't play in the FR and never have)

Because peoples view of evil are not the same, when you enter the realm of complex characters with complex motivations such as the PCs, such terms tend to break down.  *I* believe Harkuf is evil, he doesn't believe himself to be.  

Ultimately morality in D&D is fine for simplistic things, it makes breaking into being's homes, killing them and taking their stuff a lot easier to justify.  (Have you killed anyone?  Yes, but they were all bad.  To quote True Lies)


----------



## gabrion (Jul 23, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> So, are we going to be able to pull up some more good PCs here or what? I would like to get at least 3.




Twiddles thumbs....

(I'm still chillin in case people don't show up.  Just let me know if I'm needed)


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 23, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> Your skills and equipment did not take 35 days to do. Let's get to this folks. I know my character is flawed and he is going to die first, so let's let the death begin!




No they didn't but in that time I've moved three times, gone back to Maine at least once, had performances and practices, and not had my computer all the time in the past month, thus it's made getting character completition take a heck of a lot longer than anticipated.  Now that I've settled in, it's really only taken me a short bit of time.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 24, 2005)

Lian'ael'Sheri ii'Maramahs on his way...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2005)

RandomPrecision said:
			
		

> I had a call at 1:16 am a few mornings ago explaining that my brother lost a leg in a hit-and-run accident, but I can probably have my character up sometime within the next day or so.  Other time-consuming things are also going away, so I have more time where I should be able to finish the character sheet...the primary thing is reformatting it so it becomes readable to the untrained eye.




OUCH.. sorry to hear about your bro... 

[alignment]
Hmm.. Interesting ideas.. nothing that hasn't been said before, of course, but I always love listening to morality/Alignment debates.  I'ld join in but Unfortunately I agree with all of you *L*

BTW Heading to make some updates on the IC threads now.. Has Albedo posted new OOC:Evil and OOC: Good threads yet?


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah, I just thought the Alignment discussion might be a good way to keep people viewing the thread while waiting for the game to pick up speed. Looks like it worked. 

Albedo hasn't linked forked OOC threads yet.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 26, 2005)

Ferrix, how did you get permanent magical effects without spending the XP?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 26, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Ferrix, how did you get permanent magical effects without spending the XP?




Supernatural Spell


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 26, 2005)

Ignoring the fact that more than likely the use of the ability still requires XP (but that isn't my call it is Jemal's or Albedo's) you still can't do it because the casting time is 2 rounds:



> Supernatural Spell (Su): At 4th level, the
> dweomerkeeper is so attuned to the fabric of magic
> that she can manifest spell effects with almost no effort
> whatsoever. Once per day as a standard action, she can
> ...


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 26, 2005)

Also how do you figure your BAB at 36?  (Divine power gives you your BAB equal to your character level if that is where you are figuring it from)


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 26, 2005)

Oops.. misread that as caster level, will fix.

Ah... but it still can be done with Limited Wish or Wish which has a standard action casting time and can duplicate Permanency.

Also, it says in the description that is has no components, which includes XP components.  You quoted it even.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 27, 2005)

Free _Wish_es?  That can't be right...


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 27, 2005)

Even if you use wish or limited wish, the problem is you still have to pay the exp for it:


			
				SRD Limited Wish said:
			
		

> A duplicated spell allows saving throws and spell resistance as normal (but the save DC is for a 7th-level spell). When a limited wish duplicates a spell that has an XP cost, you must pay that cost or 300 XP, whichever is more. When a limited wish spell duplicates a spell with a material component that costs more than 1,000 gp, you must provide that component.




Which says to me that if you are duplicating a spell with wish/limited wish you have to pay the XP cost, regardless if the base spell or supernatural ability does not initially cost experience.

I would assume that when they said no components they were talking about V, S and M not XP.  I know it is badly phrased, but that's what you get from Web enhancements, but again that is not my call.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

It isn't phrased poorly, it is quite explicit.



> The spell functions as it normally
> would and is expended normally, but the dweomerkeeper
> does not require *any* components, does not provoke
> attacks of opportunity, and ignores the target’s
> ...




As XP is listed as a component to a spell and since the ability says it does not require any components, that would mean no XP component is required.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

> A duplicated spell allows saving throws and spell resistance as normal (but the save DC is for a 7th-level spell). When a limited wish duplicates a spell that has an XP cost, you must pay that cost or 300 XP, whichever is more. When a limited wish spell duplicates a spell with a material component that costs more than 1,000 gp, you must provide that component.




This is just saying that you have to pay either the XP component of the Limited Wish or Wish spell or the XP component of the other spell, whichever is greater.  However, if you cast the spell without any components, it won't cost any XP.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 27, 2005)

A weapon can only have +5's worth in special abilities before it goes epic.  The total enhancement limit is +10, but you have to spend the other +5 on enhancement bonus.

Also, I can't figure out why your weapon has a base +45 to damage.  A breakdown would be good.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 27, 2005)

All that aside, is the good side going to start the game anytime soon?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> A weapon can only have +5's worth in special abilities before it goes epic.  The total enhancement limit is +10, but you have to spend the other +5 on enhancement bonus.
> 
> Also, I can't figure out why your weapon has a base +45 to damage.  A breakdown would be good.




Could you give me the exact quote on that first bit, I know that anything more than a +5 special ability makes it go epic (that is some of the +6 ability from the ELH) but I haven't read the other part before.

Ah yeah, that bonus damage is mostly from Brambles & Spikes which he casts on his weapon.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 27, 2005)

Huh.  Just reread the SRD - guess I was wrong about that.  Could have sworn it was so, though.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> This is just saying that you have to pay either the XP component of the Limited Wish or Wish spell or the XP component of the other spell, whichever is greater.  However, if you cast the spell without any components, it won't cost any XP.




Sorry man, you can either go with the letter or the spirit.  The spirit of the rules would say that that passage about the supernatural spell was slopily written and you have to pay any XP.  The letter says you have to pay the XP for the limited wish as another spell, because it is specifically a cost of a spell and not specifically a component.

Well that is how I see it anyway.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 27, 2005)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Well that is how I see it anyway.




The letter says any component, Xp is a component, I'll go with that.  Let's agree to disagree and leave it at that.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 27, 2005)

Problem is, we *can't* just leave it at that.

Even at these levels the game _just isn't built_ to allow you to (potentially, assuming 10 levels of Dwomerkeeper) cast four _Wish_ spells a day with no XP cost.

In fairly short order that nets you +4 to all your (and all your allies if they haven't bought tomes) stats and an unlimited supply of 25,000gp and under magical items.

And that's only _two_ of the uses of Wish.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 28, 2005)

Five, actually.  He took two epic levels as well.  Notice that he didn't pay for inherent bonus tomes in the writeup.

A wish spell can safely generate 25,000 gp per casting. So this character pretty much has an income of 125,000 per day. The wealth limit is out the window, along with the economic system. I have to agree. Legal though it may be, 5 free wishes/day isn't feasible at level 30.


----------



## Bialaska (Jul 28, 2005)

Hmm. This is a tricky one. But from where I read, XP is a cost, not a component. You can cast True Resurrection without the 25000 gp component, but not wish without the 5000 xp cost.


----------



## gabrion (Jul 28, 2005)

Just following along here...



			
				Rkhet said:
			
		

> Legal though it may be, 5 free wishes/day isn't feasible at level 30.




Yup, that's a problem, but your DM's are gonna need to make a list of banned stuff if they want to prevent this.  The Ur Priest and the Heir of Syberus (sp?) have similar abilities, and the Artificer can make items with out any money or Xp cost and with no time spent.  These are just a few things that a game like this needs to be aware of/kick in the teeth.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 28, 2005)

Easy guys, we all know it is broken, we are all aware it is sloppy writing in a "web enhancement" but we need to be aware that this is Jemal's and Albedo's call.



			
				Bialaska said:
			
		

> Hmm. This is a tricky one. But from where I read, XP is a cost, not a component. You can cast True Resurrection without the 25000 gp component, but not wish without the 5000 xp cost.




I would imagine that is specifically what the writer thought as well, but the rules say that a component includes xp and expensive material costs.

The Archmage has a similar ability in a class that is harder to qualify for and has to sacrifice permanently a 5th level spell slot to use a specific spell twice per day as a spell like ability and has to spend experience and experience for costly material components if the spell requires them.  We all know not all character classes are created equal, but that is ridiculous.  Even if he has to spend XP and money to use the spell it is an obnoxious ability.

(i.e using the supernatural Holy Word after jacking up his caster level to 36 Blinds, deafens and paralyzes all characters of 31st level or lower within 40 feet with no save or spell resist, it can't be counter spelled, spell immunity is ineffective.  No the more I think about it, the more I think that was a very poorly concieved class.)


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 28, 2005)

Poorly concieved mechanics?  In a WotC product?  Surely you jest!


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2005)

*chuckles*


----------



## Endovior (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, it's not Holy Word the Archmage is using, on account of Holy Word being divine, and the Archmage being arcane.

In any event, I was experimentally waiting for the other Good Players, on account of having a (quite justified!) fear of being the only Good player.  Heck, I'd rather convert to Evil (with me, little more then a minor background rewrite) then be the only Good player.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

If the DM's have nothing to say about my character, then I'll be happy to post in the IC thread.  Just if I have to restructure my character, then I'd rather do that before posting in the IC thread.  What happened to the other folks on the good side?


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 29, 2005)

There were only four folks on the good side. Three of them have already posted in the IC thread.

This needs to start going live soon. This campaign is already too power-gamish for my blood, and I know my character is not pimped enough to compete. So I'm banking on serious roleplay potential... and it's not coming through. Let's go folks. It's not every day that the world comes to an end.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 29, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> There were only four folks on the good side. Three of them have already posted in the IC thread.
> 
> This needs to start going live soon. This campaign is already too power-gamish for my blood, and I know my character is not pimped enough to compete. So I'm banking on serious roleplay potential... and it's not coming through. Let's go folks. It's not every day that the world comes to an end.




Well?  Nobody's stopping you from making the first post.  Get ON with it.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 29, 2005)

A question to the DM, while I'm here:

Can Permanent Emanation be used together with Extraordinary Spell Aim?

Here's my Rules thread on this topic:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2451347


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 29, 2005)

I have been under the impression that we were supposed to be making introductory stories, and then our DM would tell us what's going on when the stories were finished.

Right now I know I'm defending a town. That's all. I was sort of assuming that someone was going to say what else was going on. That there would be something to react to. If I'm just saying "Yeah. I'm defending the town." Then what's really the point? We're the good guys, it's not like we're going to let the town burn.

I don't know... maybe it's just been awhile since I've read the first post... but I'm fairly certain all we've got is the town. No characters. No orders. No plan.

Sure, we're epic characters, we should be able to make our own plan... but I guess up till now I had assumed that there was going to be some sort of post saying "Hey. You've gotten around a table and are making a plan" or some such nonsense.

That being said, I'm too damned drunk right now to make an IC post. I'll worry about it all later.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 29, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> I have been under the impression that we were supposed to be making introductory stories, and then our DM would tell us what's going on when the stories were finished.



This is pretty much the assumption I've been working under as well.  If we're supposed to be kicking things off ourselves, then all well and good, but some indication that's what's expected from us would also be good.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 29, 2005)

On the Evil side we've charged ahead and started making plans.  Y'all goodie-goodie-two-shoes better get moving if you want to keep up.


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 30, 2005)

Eviiiil plans.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 30, 2005)

Fine, fine.  I've posted the table nonsense you requested.  Now get over there!


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't want to do this... but if I'm not enjoying myself it's better I pull out now than go through the motions, right?

This is a game after all.

So I'm pulling the plug. This took too long to get off the ground and now that it has, I don't particularly like the direction it's going in or the pace it's setting.

Have a good game guys. Sorry. I've just got other commitments and stopped caring about this game ages ago.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2005)

Rkhet said:
			
		

> A weapon can only have +5's worth in special abilities before it goes epic.  The total enhancement limit is +10, but you have to spend the other +5 on enhancement bonus.
> 
> Also, I can't figure out why your weapon has a base +45 to damage.  A breakdown would be good.




Incorrect.  Nonepic is max +5 enhancement, Max +10 total.. If you wanted a +1 Vorpal Flaming Shocking burst Greatsword of SPeed, that would still be non-epic.  There's no limit on Special abilities unless they are epic or take the total over +10.  And as long as there's at least a +1 Enhancement.



> The letter says any component, Xp is a component, I'll go with that. Let's agree to disagree and leave it at that.




OR ask a DM...

XP IS a component.  We've played with Dweomerkeepers before and they have the wish X/day no XP ability, too.  Only thing is you won't be starting the campaign having used any of them, THAT'S where it gets broken.  SO you can have it, just that you can't start with any 'free wishes' from before the campaign starts, they all have to be IC.


RHKet - Never heard of that spell.  WHat book is it and what's it do?

Also Albedo and I have been moving over the last little while, and I'll still be moving tommorow so I'll try to check/update IC Threads tonight, but if not it won't be till sometime during the week or when Albedo gets to it.

And Finally we'll be posting Good and EVIL OOC threads, and using the GOOD one to recruit a couple noobs.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 31, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OR ask a DM...
> 
> XP IS a component.  We've played with Dweomerkeepers before and they have the wish X/day no XP ability, too.  Only thing is you won't be starting the campaign having used any of them, THAT'S where it gets broken.  SO you can have it, just that you can't start with any 'free wishes' from before the campaign starts, they all have to be IC.




That's like saying that a character can't have used an ability they have gained over prior levels until the in game starts.  If you don't allow this, then you shouldn't allow characters to have used their Rod of Excellent Magic to mitigate the XP costs on any Permanency spells they've supposedly cast on themselves.  Which would include a number of the other spellcasters in this game.

I didn't use the the powers of Wish/Limited Wish combined with Supernatural spell for anything that is beyond the standard power of those two spells (i.e. duplicating the Permanency spell and granting inherent bonuses to stats).  It's not like I was making wishes that would be subject to DM's interpretation.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 1, 2005)

Extraordinary Spell Aim is a feat.  Complete Adventurer, I think.  It lets you to choose a single creature within the effect of your spell to be unaffected by it if you make a Spellcraft check (15+spell level, off the top of my head... don't have the book with me.)  Casting becomes a full-round action.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, Kerrz is right about one thing: we are moving too slowly.  Let's finish the planning quickly and get on with the burning and pillaging already, evildoers.


----------



## Endovior (Aug 2, 2005)

Alas!  From our already short manpower, another departs!

If I do not receive reinforcements, I do believe that Eladrin shall retreat to his Demiplane and attempt to Transcend on his own (effectively leaving his universe behind, which in his case just so happens to be this PbP game!)


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 2, 2005)

Alright, we appear to have a distinct problem here.

We currently have four active posters in the Evil thread, but by my count only one in the Good thread.

I'd really prefer not to see this game die before it really begins.

I'd be willing to switch sides if necessary to keep the game going, and if I get word from the DM's that that would be helpful I could start posting in the Good thread this afternoon.  (Note:  I'd be making a new character and be making IC posts to get the game moving while trying to get my new character posted and approved)


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 3, 2005)

Anyone still here?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 3, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Anyone still here?



Not sure.  I posted to the IC Good thread yesterday, but no-one's responded to it yet.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 4, 2005)

I am still here.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 4, 2005)

> That's like saying that a character can't have used an ability they have gained over prior levels until the in game starts. If you don't allow this, then you shouldn't allow characters to have used their Rod of Excellent Magic to mitigate the XP costs on any Permanency spells they've supposedly cast on themselves. Which would include a number of the other spellcasters in this game.
> 
> I didn't use the the powers of Wish/Limited Wish combined with Supernatural spell for anything that is beyond the standard power of those two spells (i.e. duplicating the Permanency spell and granting inherent bonuses to stats). It's not like I was making wishes that would be subject to DM's interpretation.




Difference is ALL of the other things you've suggested still COST something... The ONLY thing that Free-Wishing costs is time, and when said time occurs before the campaign, that's not a cost... And don't say it costs class levels, b/c that's not the classes only abilities.
And all wishes are subject to DM interpretation(As is everything), it's just that only a real jerk DM will mess with most of them.



> Anyone still here?



Yes I am but as I said before, I've just moved and currently have infrequent net access... smack Albedo a bit and get him movin.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah, 12 levels in a single class doesn't a cost anything at all but 12 levels in another class perhaps.

I just think it's an utterly silly argument.

And technically, by your decision, being able to find 6 books of +5 inherent bonuses is up to DM interpretation, so that might not have been able to happen either.  The abilities of the wish spell which are the actually effects of the spell are clearly laid out in the description of the spell, and not up to DM interpretation unless Fireball or any other spell is.

Also, being able to have cast Permanency to make a spell permanent only takes time when you have a Rod of Excellent Magic, it doesn't cost anything else.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 6, 2005)

So what's going on?

Are the good players posting?  And what happened to the evil players?  So far none of y'all have responded to the post I made three days ago...


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm not sure what's going on.. I think people are getting frustrated.. I know there's a lack of Good players.  I'm going to be posting a "Good Players NEeded" soon as I finish this, so hopefully we'll get some new recruits..

And to those new recruits, just post your char. concept for now, and soon as I say 'ok' start Playing.. you won't be needing the Raw Numbers for a while, I just want to get the gal-danged story moving.

Speaking of which, I'll also be heading over to IC and seeing if there's anything I can do to speed up the movement over there.


----------



## Kohbiel (Aug 7, 2005)

Krimenetly, problems much?

I'm gonna volunteer to stick my toe in the water here, I'd like to play on the exalted side, and have a lvl 30 Paladin/Wilder mix & match I've been wanting to try out, so assuming you guy's can get one or two more on the side of Good I can post up a character within the next two days, and probably an IC post sooner then that (looks like you gents need all the activity you can get)

And a quick rules question, can Exalted Arcanist apply to psionics as well?


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Al!  Come back and post!  We're on a roll here!


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 24, 2005)

Just to let you all know, I'll be out of town (and offline) from Wednesday evening through Tuesday morning.  Feel free to NPC Aethan until I get back.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 30, 2005)

I have returned from my out-of-town-ness and am patiently awaiting DM update in the Evil thread.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome back


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

Albedo,

I see that you have the recruitment category in use but that your subject line says that this game is full.  That recruitment tag is an important one as it allows those looking for games to look only at games that are actively recruiting.

Please edit your first post and select a more appropriate category, the category option is on the left hand side the threads subject.  Thanks I advance.

V/R
BS
PbP Moderator


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Al, can we get an update?


----------

